# MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF.!



## Mr Biggs

I GUESS IT WILL START EARLY JUNE ONCE EVERY ONE HAS HIS KIT READY. AND FINISH LATE AUGUST.
THE :thumbsup: WILL BE COUNTED AND THE WINNER WILL RECIEVE A NICE PLAQUE FROM ME WITH HIS OR HER NAME ON IT AND A KIT OF THERE CHOICE. A 76 GLASS HOUSE + A SET OF PEGASUS DAYTON RIM'S CURTSY OF BETO'S CUSTOM. AND A NEW 1/24 MODEL OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC. MINIDREAMS INC. WILL GIVE 100 PHOTO REDUCED RADIO HEAD UNIT'S. MASTERPIECESMCC WILL GIVE A SET OF HIS CUSTOM WHEEL'S ALL THIS WILL BE GIVEN TO THE WINNER'S

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.
LET THE BUILD'S BEGIN.:thumbsup:


ANY SUGGESTION'S ON MAKING THIS A BETTER CONTEST WELCOME, LIKE THE VOTE, ON HOW TO TALLY IT SPEAK UP.


----------



## 1ofaknd

for the voting...just have it people's choice by making a poll. 

If a lot of people enter, i may be able to help out and throw in something to make it WELL worth the effort


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 13 2006, 07:11 PM~5423786
> *for the voting...just have it people's choice by making a poll.
> 
> If a lot of people enter, i may be able to help out and throw in something to make it WELL worth the effort
> *


THAT WILL BE GOOD BRO..SCALE LOWS WILL BE DONATING ALSO ..THANK'S 
THIS WILL BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I to will add in a 100 photo reduced radio head units From Minidreams Inc.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*PM ME IF YOU WANT TO PURCHASE A MONTE. MONTE PRICE WILL BE $10.00 PLUS SHIPPING*_


----------



## Laidframe

I'm in on this one


----------



## Mixteco

*I'll be 1 of tha voters :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK ! here's mine that im going to build for the contest. but i won't enter it for competition. just for show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup: id love to enter but imine's already painted nothin else has been done to it besides paint but then again im not even sure im going to be around after the begining of june for a long peroid


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 13 2006, 08:55 PM~5424306
> *:thumbsup: id love to enter but imine's already painted nothin else has been done to it besides paint but then again im not even sure im going to be around after the begining of june for a long peroid
> *


sorry to hear that bro. you can still enter it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH NO! like how good this guy is here got the car started with out even losing the plastic wrap on the box LOL!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*GREAT IDEA MR BIGGS!*


----------



## betoscustoms

_*WITH ALL THESE GREAT PRIZES, I SAY WE HAVE A FIRST, SECOND AND THIRD PRIZE WINNER. AND THE SPONSOR PICK THE FINAL PICKS. SPONSOR WHAT DO YOU THINK?*_


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 13 2006, 10:38 PM~5424853
> *WITH ALL THESE GREAT PRIZES, I SAY WE HAVE A FIRST, SECOND AND THIRD PRIZE WINNER. AND THE SPONSOR PICK THE FINAL PICKS. SPONSOR WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> *


well help me out here homie. that sound's good  
and thank you mando for the wheel setup.
just trying to keep this hobby alive homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 13 2006, 09:32 PM~5424832
> *GREAT IDEA MR BIGGS!
> *


*
:0 that monte is lookin clean is it a replica :cheesy: any more pics of it*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THE MONTE CARLO, IT IS A REPLICA 
IT'S FROM A FRIEND GABINO


----------



## Project59

damn it damn it damn it all these great prizes and i cant even enter :angry:


----------



## Sleepy2368

I picked up one those kits a couple weeks ago at wally's, still don't have any idea of what i want to do with it but maybe I can work something up before it starts...and I gotta wait til' Bigg's makes a price on his clips lol, but other than that count me in, when's the deadline?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 13 2006, 11:23 PM~5425031
> *I picked up one those kits a couple weeks ago at wally's, still don't have any idea of what i want to do with it but maybe I can work something up before it starts...count me in, when's the deadline?
> *


LATE AUG.06






AND BEFORE I FORGET NO DIE-CAST.
KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dam I want to do the best i can now i seen these wheels THATS THE SHIT ! An idea turns to this Hell i been to real contest that dont have these type of awards ! Like i said i will offer the radios the contest , But i would like to enter so instead of the winner getting a raido I would like to offer That the frist 5 Finished kits i will give them 50 radios each ! If the prize pool ant tempting enought to finish at least nowing you get some will motive them What you think Mr Biggs, Beto, 1ofakinda ,Mondo ,May i enter and still give my radios out !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 11:50 PM~5425169
> *Dam  I want to do the best i can now i seen these wheels THATS THE SHIT ! An idea turns to this Hell i been to real contest that dont have these type of awards ! Like i said i will offer the radios the contest , But i would like to enter so instead of the winner getting a raido  I would like to offer That the frist 5 Finished kits i will give them 50 radios each ! If the prize pool ant tempting enought to finish at least nowing you get some will motive them What you think  Mr Biggs, Beto, 1ofakinda ,Mondo ,May i enter and still give my radios out !
> *


yup. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

Can anyone hook me up with a link to a site i can get a monte?

I havent done models for a while .. This could be fun


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2006, 10:50 PM~5425169
> *Dam  I want to do the best i can now i seen these wheels THATS THE SHIT ! An idea turns to this Hell i been to real contest that dont have these type of awards ! Like i said i will offer the radios the contest , But i would like to enter so instead of the winner getting a raido  I would like to offer That the frist 5 Finished kits i will give them 50 radios each ! If the prize pool ant tempting enought to finish at least nowing you get some will motive them What you think  Mr Biggs, Beto, 1ofakinda ,Mondo ,May i enter and still give my radios out !
> *


_Sounds Good to me..._


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5425467
> *Can anyone hook me up with a link to a site i can get a monte?
> 
> I havent done models for a while .. This could be fun
> *



_Monte kits from me....betoscustoms....for $10.00 plus shipping_


----------



## jevries

This sounds like something for me to enter.... :biggrin: I'm serious...


----------



## vengence

im thinkin of gettin my model out and finishin it,even if it is an aero coupe and my first lowrider model(still not finished)


----------



## Mr Biggs

here's mine i hope it inspires you to start your build. im sticking with the basic top of the line ls brougham.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dam thats sweet ! like the roof !You give ma an idea !


----------



## Pokey

I usually don't enter build-offs, because I tend to take a LOOOOOONG time finishing my models. But, being as I am a Monte Carlo fanatic, you can DEFINETLY count me in!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Scale Lows will be giving away a cadillac fleetwood big body for 1st place, best of the best  


_example photo_


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 07:29 AM~5426026
> *Scale Lows will be giving away a cadillac fleetwood big body for 1st place, best of the best
> example photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THIS WILL BE THE BEST BUILD OFF I HAVE EVER SEEN :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 07:29 AM~5426026
> *Scale Lows will be giving away a cadillac fleetwood big body for 1st place, best of the best
> example photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now I'm definitly gonna work my ass of to build the Monte I have in mind! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 06:29 AM~5426026
> *Scale Lows will be giving away a cadillac fleetwood big body for 1st place, best of the best
> example photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_1ofaknd THAT'S KOOL, ARE YOU GIVING THIS BIG BODY AWAY? I'M SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW._


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2006, 08:56 AM~5426596
> *1ofaknd THAT'S KOOL, ARE YOU GIVING THIS BIG BODY AWAY? I'M SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW.
> *


he just said he was homie


----------



## lowrid3r

dumb question but can we pic the year of the monte we want to enter for the build off or do we have to enter the new ss monte ? :happysad:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 14 2006, 08:59 AM~5426612
> *he just said he was  homie
> *



_MY BADD I MEANT IF IT IS THE ONE IN THE PICTURE._


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2006, 12:08 PM~5426653
> *MY BADD I MEANT IF IT IS THE ONE IN THE PICTURE.
> *


it will be a fresh one


----------



## kustombuilder

let me start looking for my monte.


----------



## Stickz

Im already planning on what I want mine to look like.


----------



## boskeeter

can any monte kit be entered?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 14 2006, 10:05 AM~5426888
> *can any monte kit be entered?
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

it can be any monte. just as long as it aint already built. we prefer a new one, show it before you start your build. if you have one already 1/2 or 3/4 built it might hurt you with the judge's


----------



## boskeeter

i'll prolly do a 70 or a 77 then


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok Guys.
I need to get with it.
I had some crap go down in my family.Kind of derailed me for a minute.
Who has a new monte for sale?

Menace,
Let me know how much the clips are going to be.I would like to send you the cash this week.at least they will be paid.

Dave,
I will get all that stuff in the mail to this week.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 02:40 AM~5425796
> *here's mine i hope it inspires you to start your build. im sticking with the basic top of the line ls brougham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


decision's, decision's,dicision's :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would go with the the MONTE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:twak:


----------



## Models IV Life

I thought it had to be LUXURY SPORTS?????? Everybody's dieing for the clips!!Now make this an LS contest only!!!! Why do ppl want to build 70's MC's?????? Makes no sense.


----------



## kustombuilder

I agree.The clip was the big thing.Now everybody wants to do all kinds of yrs.It really dont matter.But i think a LS build off would be better.Now the only thing is will Menase be able to handle the demand for the build off.Maybe thats why he said all yrs.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hes already got a hand full popped ! hell i would take 1 that wasnt clean if that ment it was easier to repop !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5427499
> *Hes already got a hand full popped ! hell i would take 1 that wasnt clean if that ment it was easier to repop !
> *


it shure will be. the clip's are being done. it's the grill that is setting us back chroming them is the problem. the grill" is "the last thing to go on the car...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

i say keep it the way it is


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 12:54 PM~5427549
> *it shure will be. the clip's are being done. it's the grill that is setting us back chroming them is the problem.  the grill" is "the last thing to go on the car...... :biggrin:
> *


I buy the clip without the grill, I will make that piece myself.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5427656
> *I buy the clip without the grill, I will make that piece myself.
> *


ok . cool, well today is mother's day. i'll start making a few more tomorrow. i have a new mold going out to scale lows on tue's.



HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL YOUR MOTHER'S WHO ARE STILL HERE WITH US. AND TO THOSE WHO AIN'T HERE NOW. WE WILL MISS YOU VERY MUCH.  

CON MUCHO RESPECTO.. ANTHONY" MENACE' RIOS.


A.K.A. MR. BIGGS


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2006, 02:22 PM~5427328
> *I thought it had to be LUXURY SPORTS?????? Everybody's dieing for the clips!!Now make this an LS contest only!!!! Why do ppl want to build 70's MC's?????? Makes no sense.
> *



maybe because some people want to stand out for the contest? that and i can't afford the trumpeter kit at the moment, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2006, 01:01 AM~5425558
> *Monte kits from me....betoscustoms....for $10.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> *


these kit's homie. :biggrin: 10 buck's plus shipping. not the trump's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2006, 12:30 PM~5427373
> *I agree.The clip was the big thing.Now everybody wants to do all kinds of yrs.It really dont matter.But i think a LS build off would be better.Now the only thing is will Menase be able to handle the demand for the build off.Maybe thats why he said all yrs.
> *


no ...we never said monte ls build off. but if that's the case. MONTE CARLO LS BUILD OFF :biggrin: I GOT MY SIDE COVERED.


----------



## boskeeter

i know its for the ss kit, but i wanted to get a 78, lol.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5427911
> *no ...we never said monte ls build off. but if that's the case.  MONTE CARLO LS BUILD OFF  :biggrin: I GOT MY SIDE COVERED.
> *


so now we have to get a ls to enter the contest? :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 14 2006, 02:30 PM~5427998
> *so now we have to get a ls to enter the contest? :angry:
> *


i have no problem with any kind of monte. i just thought we would build a kit that just came out.. kinda like tamiya-con. where they build what's new and hot out there. i'll put it to a vote.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5428042
> *i have no problem with any kind of monte. i just thought we would build a kit that just came out.. kinda like tamiya-con. where they build what's new and hot out there.  i'll put it to a vote.
> *



hell you come up with the build off. You make the rules, we'll follow. :biggrin: 

I'm in either way.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2006, 02:44 PM~5428072
> *hell you come up with the build off. You make the rules, we'll follow.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm in either way.
> *


yeh ,,but i wan't to fair. not an asshole. so im going to put it to vote. so pm me and i'll take the tally and give the result's. or to be even more fair. we just post them here....



my vote is the new, MONTE CARLO LS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5428145
> *yeh ,,but i wan't to fair. not an asshole. so im going to put it to vote. so pm me and i'll take the tally and give the result's. or to be even more fair. we just post them here....
> my vote is the new, MONTE CARLO LS :thumbsup:
> *


so when we gonna be able to get the clips? I got the new SS.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MONTE CARLO LS* 

I WILL LIKE TO SEE A MONTE CARLO LS LOW RIDER WITH NEW IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

ok when can people enter'd start building them???? this is mine as like i said earlier i may not be here after june but i would like to enter this contest so im going to enter this only thing that has been done to it is paint and thats it if i all of a sudden dissapear in the middle of this build you all know why and i guess ill catch you on the flip side


----------



## Mr Biggs

SPONCER'S

MR. BIGGS M.C.B.A. - MONTE CARLO LS . LOWRIDER.
BETO'S CUSTOM INC. -MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
MASTERPIECESMCC.INC.-MONT CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
MINIDREAMS INC.-MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
CEASER.COLLECTORS CHOICE INC. MONTE CARLO LS LOW RIDER.
RYAN.SCALE LOWS- MONTE CARLO. LS, OR SS.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5428430
> *SPONCER'S
> 
> MR. BIGGS  M.C.B.A. - MONTE CARLO LS . LOWRIDER.
> BETO'S CUSTOM INC. -MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> MASTERPIECESMCC.INC.-MONT CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> MINIDREAMS INC.-MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> CEASER.COLLECTORS CHOICE INC. MONTE CARLO LS LOW RIDER.
> *


ok so monte ls it is when can i get a clip and how much also when can we start on building????


----------



## SoCalSRH

that's a bummer. so if we enter the contest we can only build an ls? what about the new trumpeter '78 monte...that's a new kit...and a badass kit.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@May 14 2006, 03:28 PM~5428501
> *that's a bummer. so if we enter the contest we can only build an ls? what about the new trumpeter '78 monte...that's a new kit...and a badass kit.
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd

how about JUST the 87 monte. LS, SS, delivery sedan..whatever , but you have to use that kit only. 

if it's a build off, or a community build then everyone should be building the same thing


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 03:52 PM~5428656
> *how about JUST the 87 monte. LS, SS, delivery sedan..whatever , but you have to use that kit only.
> 
> if it's a build off, or a community build then everyone should be building the same thing
> *


fuck it then, i still wana get in this

so does anyone know yet how much the ls clips are gunna be sold for?


----------



## BigPoppa

so how are the prizes split up. I'd like to see an LS contest only.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 14 2006, 06:16 PM~5429111
> *so how are the prizes split up.  I'd like to see an LS contest only.
> *


WE ARE DECIDING THAT RIGHT NOW.. STILL GOT TILL JUNE. :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter

looks like i'll sit this one out, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 14 2006, 06:41 PM~5429224
> *looks like i'll sit this one out, lol
> *


WHY...the kit's are only $10.00 buck's. baller


----------



## zfelix

damn this is tempting i stop building models so i could work on my cadillac but i think ima jump in this but only if the LS clips are avalible because i hate the ss front clips


----------



## kansascutty

If i can get ahold of a LS clip then I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 14 2006, 07:13 PM~5429386
> *If i can get ahold of a LS clip then I'm in. :biggrin:
> *


they will be out very soon. :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 07:16 PM~5429397
> *they will be out very soon.  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you kind sir. :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 08:55 PM~5429314
> *WHY...the kit's are only $10.00 buck's. baller
> *


:rofl: depends on how much the clips are really, and i'm no baller making 6.50 an hour


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 14 2006, 07:29 PM~5429453
> *:rofl: depends on how much the clips are really, and i'm no baller making 6.50 an hour
> *


i was just messing with you. it say's baller under you sig :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter

i changed it because of that :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder

who cares then.lets just build. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 14 2006, 05:41 PM~5429224
> *looks like i'll sit this one out, lol
> *


_HOMIE PM ME, LET'S SEE WHAT WE CAN DO_


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 03:52 PM~5428656
> *how about JUST the 87 monte. LS, SS, delivery sedan..whatever , but you have to use that kit only.
> 
> if it's a build off, or a community build then everyone should be building the same thing
> *


Exactly why I mentioned it!!!! Everybody wants the clips so bad to build, so thats why it should BE an LS build-off. Good choice sponsors!!


----------



## jevries

Monte LS only. What is already being said..it's a "new" kit, there's the clip and I think it's a bit more easier to judge.  

By the way, did you guys know I suck doing paintjobs.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Can I enter a luxury sport that I dug out of the closet?


----------



## ice64berg

count me in too i am waiting for a front clip to start the kit anyways ...


----------



## Project59

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 




> _Originally posted by PROJECT59+May 14 2006, 04:05 PM~5428416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok when can people enter'd start building them???? this is mine as like i said earlier i may not be here after june but i would like to enter this contest so im going to enter this only thing that has been done to it is paint and thats it if i all of a sudden dissapear in the middle of this build you all know why and i guess ill catch you on the flip side
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT59_@May 14 2006, 04:13 PM~5428446
> *ok so monte ls it is when can i get a clip and how much also when can we start on building????
> *


----------



## Pokey

LS only? Damn, I was really wanting to do the Trumpeter kit for this.Fuck it, count me in.

I guess I'm gonna need to get an LS clip now :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

Count me in on this one.


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:blue'>BY THE WAY MONEY HAS BEEN SENT 6:52AM 5-15-06 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 15 2006, 12:39 AM~5430913
> *Can I enter a luxury sport that I dug out of the closet?
> *


how much have you done to this kit.?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 15 2006, 06:53 AM~5431386
> *<span style='color:blue'>BY THE WAY MONEY HAS BEEN SENT 6:52AM 5-15-06 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5432289
> *how much have you done to this kit.?
> *



in that case can i build too? cheesy racing stripe but i can strip it ... damn iam not like 8 or anything ..and then theres always building an elco too


----------



## shrekinacutty

COUOLD I ENTER WITH A 80 FROM AMT ??


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 15 2006, 12:52 PM~5433346
> *COUOLD I ENTER WITH A 80 FROM AMT ??
> *


LS ONLY!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty

WERE CAN I GET THE CLIP ???


----------



## 1ofaknd

can only use THIS KIT


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 15 2006, 12:56 PM~5433366
> *WERE CAN I GET THE CLIP ???
> *


MR BIGGS OR SCALE LOWS.


----------



## shrekinacutty

OK BUT WERE CAN I GET THE CLIP OR DO I HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF?


----------



## 63 ridah

I will try to enter with a 70


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 15 2006, 12:58 PM~5433378
> *OK BUT WERE CAN I GET THE CLIP OR DO I HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF?
> *


MR. BIGGS OR SCALE LOWS HAS THE CLIPS.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 15 2006, 01:18 PM~5433476
> *MR. BIGGS OR SCALE LOWS HAS THE CLIPS.
> *



what is the price on them?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 15 2006, 01:28 PM~5433535
> *what is the price on them?
> *


DONT KNOW. I BELEIVE THEIR WAITING FOR THE CHROMER TO FINALIZE PRICE.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 15 2006, 01:30 PM~5433539
> *DONT KNOW. I BELEIVE THEIR WAITING FOR THE CHROMER TO FINALIZE PRICE.
> *



oh okai


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@May 15 2006, 04:06 PM~5433415
> *I will try to enter with a 70
> *


63 ridah this contest is going to be for the new release monte lowrider kit and MR BIGGS ls front clip ! Its like a promotion to the new line at Scale Lows and MR BIGGS items ! Look at the rewards being offered to the build off ! it will be worth the wait and cost of both the Monte SS kit and the front clip !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 15 2006, 02:30 PM~5433539
> *DONT KNOW. I BELEIVE THEIR WAITING FOR THE CHROMER TO FINALIZE PRICE.
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.  good looking out. the clip are being made as we speak, but like IVlife said just waiting on the chrome. then we can give a price total.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2006, 12:58 PM~5433373
> *can only use THIS KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_$10.00 plus shipping @ betoscustoms_


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 01:55 PM~5433688
> *THANK'S HOMIE.   good looking out. the clip are being made as we speak, but like IVlife said just waiting on the chrome. then we can give a price total.
> *


NO PROBLEM :biggrin: ANY WORD ON THOSE KNOCKOFFS?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

It ain't 2 late 2 enter , does have to be one of those ls clips? I have one made out of the ss front end, I'll do 1970 monte , any way i'm down 4 what ever


----------



## BigPoppa

can people have fun with it and do up an Elco with the clip?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That my plan ! I wasnt going to say anything as of yet , but you made me talk ! :twak:


----------



## Project59

Why am I being ignored here :angry: Ive asked many question's and have not gotten a responce damn it answer me please!


----------



## BigPoppa

oops sorry. I was just trying to see what the limits were to the contest. Is there a breakdown of who gets what as far as prizes?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 15 2006, 05:54 PM~5433932
> *Why am I being ignored here  :angry: Ive asked many question's and have not gotten a responce damn it answer me please!
> *


I'm gonna do my best to answer for biggs...he's not on right now 

1. Dunno about entering your started car...ask the big man, lol
2. The ls clips are not completely ready, since the grills have to be chromed. 
3. This is starting early june sometime. no exact date set yet as far as I know


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2006, 05:55 PM~5433937
> *oops sorry.  I was just trying to see what the limits were to the contest.  Is there a breakdown of who gets what as far as prizes?
> *


I suppose that is up to the person that is donating the prize? :dunno: 

the car i'm donating goes to first place though, i can tell you that much


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2006, 04:00 PM~5433961
> *I'm gonna do my best to answer for biggs...he's not on right now
> 
> 1. Dunno about entering your started car...ask the big man, lol
> 2. The ls clips are not completely ready, since the grills have to be chromed.
> 3. This is starting early june sometime. no exact date set yet as far as I know
> *


thank's man :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2006, 03:00 PM~5433961
> *I'm gonna do my best to answer for biggs...he's not on right now
> 
> 1. Dunno about entering your started car...ask the big man, lol
> 2. The ls clips are not completely ready, since the grills have to be chromed.
> 3. This is starting early june sometime. no exact date set yet as far as I know
> *


if u guys dont wanna enter his started car the fair thing to do is have him hold off a week on workin on it u know just my 2 centz


----------



## Mr Biggs

PROJECT59 IF AL YOU HAVE IS THE CAR PAINTED THAT SHOULD BE FINE.

TAKE A PIC OF YOU COMPLETE KIT. THEN ENTER IT ON JUNE 1ST OR BEFORE JUNE 10 DEAD LINE. AND HAVE IT COMPLETED BY AUG.31 06. WE THE SPONCER'S WILL JUDGE THE CAR'S MAKE SURE TO TAKE CLEAN AND CLEAR PIC'S OF YOUR BUILD,AND PROGRESS PIC'S WILL HELP. AS YOU ALL KNOW THE JUDGE'S/SPONCER'S HAVE BUILDING EXPERIENCE UNDER THERE BELT. THIS WAY THERE WILL BE NO QUESTION ABOUT WHO GOT WHAT.

THE LS CLIP'S WILL BE OUT IN TIME FOR CONTEST.

1ST PLACE. BIG BODY CADI FROM SCALE LOWS,PLAQUE FROM MR.BIGGS,AND A SET OF ARMANDO'S MASTERPIECES TIRE SET UP.

2ND PLACE.76 CAPRICE AND SET OF PEGASUS D'S FROM FROM BETOS CUSTOM'S,AND A NEW 1/24 SCALE KIT OF YOUR CHOICE FROM MR BIGGS.

3RD PLACE.100 PE RADIO FACE PLATE'S FROM MINIDREAMS INC, AND A 1/24 SCALE NEW KIT OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2006, 05:37 PM~5433597
> *63 ridah  this contest is going to be for the new release monte lowrider kit and MR BIGGS ls front clip ! Its like a promotion to the new line at Scale Lows and MR BIGGS  items ! Look at the rewards  being offered to the build off ! it will be worth the wait and cost of both the Monte SS kit and the front clip !
> *


then I will mold the ls clip on it :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

I think that there should be some sort of reward for all those who finish as a consolation or thanks for participating prize


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2006, 07:10 PM~5434803
> *I think that there should be some sort of reward for all those who finish as a consolation  or thanks for participating prize
> *


maybe blue ribbons and gold star stickers?! hehe... just playing... :biggrin: 

if you think about it.. getting our hands on a LS clip finally after all these years without having to do massive plastic making and modding. That to me is good enough, and you know me poppa, after having a monte, getting a LS clip to build a true monte and no damn SS verison is a reward for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

Personally, after seeing a couple of these contests go down, I think that the people that truly stick it out but don't win deserve a little something. 

My idea is maybe split up the photoetch faces? 5 apeice to participants? I have a chromed cadillac 354 parts pack engine I can throw in the mix


----------



## OJD Hydraulics

I might be interested in intering this contest but how much are yall charging for the ls clip


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@May 15 2006, 07:55 PM~5434988
> *I might be interested in intering this contest but X2*


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 15 2006, 04:30 PM~5433539
> *DONT KNOW. I BELEIVE THEIR WAITING FOR THE CHROMER TO FINALIZE PRICE.
> *



thats how much they cost


----------



## holly.hoodlum

ls build off ??? monte build off any yr????


----------



## Sleepy2368

it's the new '86 that just came out from Revell, after biggs gets a price from the chromer that we can get a price for clip.

BTW, when can we start building? I took a pic of the kit all layed out this morning and couldn't keep my hands off of it so I started working on it, I hope this doesn't DQ me from the contest.


----------



## VETERANO05

COUNT ME IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I WONT WIN, BUT WTF,LMAO........

JUST WAITIN ON THOSE CLIPS BIG HOMIE


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the awards alone is making me want to enter. Cant wait for the LS clips!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

minidreams , call me , we need to get some pics so i can enter


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2006, 07:29 PM~5434853
> *Personally, after seeing a couple of these contests go down, I think that the people that truly stick it out but don't win deserve a little something.
> 
> My idea is maybe split up the photoetch faces?  5 apeice to participants?  I have a chromed cadillac 354 parts pack engine I can throw in the mix
> *


that's a good idea poppa. the rest of them won't go away empty handed. i'll think of something to give them. + i have 100's of kit's here  all is welcome poppa
i'll put you down. pm me so i can add it


----------



## zfelix

Nope i thought i would be able 2 jump in this but money is a lil tight right now so ima sit this one out and watch it go down


----------



## LowandBeyond

my greatest prize is those front clips. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 15 2006, 10:45 PM~5435954
> *Nope i thought i would be able 2 jump in this but money is a lil tight right now so ima sit this one out and watch it go down
> *



We still have alittle under a month. Plenty of time to save your ducketts.
Enter inbetween June 1st and the 10th.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368+May 15 2006, 08:35 PM~5435264-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's the new '86 that just came out from Revell, after biggs gets a price from the chromer that we can get a price for clip.
> 
> BTW, when can we start building? I took a pic of the kit all layed out this morning and couldn't keep my hands off of it so I started working on it, I hope this doesn't DQ me from the contest.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@May 15 2006, 04:00 PM~5433961
> *I'm gonna do my best to answer for biggs...he's not on right now
> 
> 1. Dunno about entering your started car...ask the big man, lol
> 2. The ls clips are not completely ready, since the grills have to be chromed.
> 3. THEN ENTER IT ON JUNE 1ST OR BEFORE  JUNE 10 DEAD LINE. AND HAVE IT COMPLETED BY AUG.31 06. WE THE SPONCER'S WILL JUDGE THE CAR'S MAKE SURE TO TAKE CLEAN AND CLEAR PIC'S OF YOUR BUILD,AND PROGRESS PIC'S WILL HELP. AS YOU ALL KNOW THE JUDGE'S/SPONCER'S HAVE BUILDING EXPERIENCE UNDER THERE BELT. THIS WAY THERE WILL BE NO QUESTION ABOUT WHO GOT WHAT.
> 
> THE LS CLIP'S  WILL BE OUT IN TIME FOR CONTEST.
> 
> 1ST PLACE. BIG BODY CADI FROM SCALE LOWS,PLAQUE FROM MR.BIGGS,AND A SET OF ARMANDO'S  MASTERPIECES TIRE SET UP.
> 
> 2ND PLACE.76 CAPRICE AND SET OF PEGASUS D'S FROM FROM BETOS CUSTOM'S,AND A NEW 1/24 SCALE KIT OF YOUR CHOICE FROM MR BIGGS.
> 
> 3RD PLACE.100 PE RADIO FACE PLATE'S FROM MINIDREAMS INC, AND A 1/24 SCALE NEW KIT OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.
> *


----------



## Project59

Ok let's try this one more time :biggrin:

HOW MUCH ARE THE CLIPS GOING TO BE  :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 15 2006, 08:35 PM~5435264
> * after biggs gets a price from the chromer that we can get a price for clip.
> 
> *



I think he has to get the price there b4 he can price us.


----------



## Pokey

So, can I enter with the original issue of this kit? The one that is molded in black. I have about 5 of those, and it is basically the kit as the new release, just without the wire wheels.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2006, 09:29 PM~5434853
> *Personally, after seeing a couple of these contests go down, I think that the people that truly stick it out but don't win deserve a little something.
> 
> My idea is maybe split up the photoetch faces?  5 apeice to participants?  I have a chromed cadillac 354 parts pack engine I can throw in the mix
> *


I have a chevy parts pack engine that I am willing to throw in as well. I dont think Im going to enter just because I am pretty sure I wouldnt finish in time. I think these contest are really cool but at the end there is almost no one done with their build. I think a small prize just for finishing is pretty cool. Like I said I have a Chevy parts pack engine I am willing to throw in. If thats cool, I guess Mr. Biggs hit me on the pm to let me know where to send it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@May 15 2006, 09:47 PM~5435330
> *COUNT ME IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WONT WIN, BUT WTF,LMAO........
> 
> JUST WAITIN ON THOSE CLIPS BIG HOMIE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
HEY HOMIE ANSWER THE PHONE


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN PPL DON'T YOU GUYS READ THE FUCKING POSTS!!!!!! NOW I'M PISSED OFF CUZ WE'VE SAID 100 TIMES ALREADY, THE PRICE WON'T BE DETERMINED UNTIL BIGGS HEARS FROM THE CHROMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN READ AND QUIT ASKING THE SAME GAWD DAMN QUESTION ABOUT PRICE ON THE CLIPS!!!!!!   WAIT TILL BIGGS POST IT UP SHHHITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT THIS SHIT FROM NEWBIES BUT DAMN NOT THE OLD KATS ON HERE. FUCK!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

ya dammit.I got your back Fred.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 16 2006, 09:38 AM~5437928
> *DAMN PPL DON'T YOU GUYS READ THE FUCKING POSTS!!!!!! NOW I'M PISSED OFF CUZ WE'VE SAID 100 TIMES ALREADY, THE PRICE WON'T BE DETERMINED UNTIL BIGGS HEARS FROM THE CHROMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN READ AND QUIT ASKING THE SAME GAWD DAMN QUESTION ABOUT PRICE ON THE CLIPS!!!!!!     WAIT TILL BIGGS POST IT UP SHHHITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT THIS SHIT FROM NEWBIES BUT DAMN NOT THE OLD KATS ON HERE. FUCK!!!
> *


thank's fred  don't even bother bro, when i get the info they will get the info. i don't want to give a price then change it when i get them in and it's more then i said i was. that's not my style. not trying to be an ass. but shit all you have to do is read the dam post. :angry:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 16 2006, 09:38 AM~5437928
> *DAMN PPL DON'T YOU GUYS READ THE FUCKING POSTS!!!!!! NOW I'M PISSED OFF CUZ WE'VE SAID 100 TIMES ALREADY, THE PRICE WON'T BE DETERMINED UNTIL BIGGS HEARS FROM THE CHROMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN READ AND QUIT ASKING THE SAME GAWD DAMN QUESTION ABOUT PRICE ON THE CLIPS!!!!!!     WAIT TILL BIGGS POST IT UP SHHHITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT THIS SHIT FROM NEWBIES BUT DAMN NOT THE OLD KATS ON HERE. FUCK!!!
> *



*QUE !!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 16 2006, 10:23 AM~5438187
> *QUE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think fred forgot to hit the s.a.p. button ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 16 2006, 09:57 AM~5438331
> *i think fred forgot to hit the s.a.p. button ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN HOMIE PPL NEED TO JUST READ THE POSTS!!! OK I'M CALM NOW..LOL


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2006, 09:00 AM~5438035
> *ya dammit.I got your back Fred.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 16 2006, 09:16 AM~5438138
> *thank's fred    don't even bother bro, when i get the info they will get the info. i don't want to give a price then change it when i get them in and it's more then i said i was.  that's not my style. not trying to be an ass. but shit all you have to do is read the dam post. :angry:
> *


YEAH I KNOW HOMIE BUT DAMN WHEN YOU TELL THEM "WAITING FOR THE CHROMER FOR FINAL PRICE" 3 PAGES AGO AND YOU KEEP GETTING "OK WHATS THE PRICE ON THE CLIPS" 100 TIMES AND 100 RESPONCES ITS LIKE "FUCK QUITING ASKING THE SAME QUESTION"!!!! WHATEVER I'M CALM NOW. I TOOK A MILLION DEEP BREATHES!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You know why you all are waiting on the clips why dont you hunt down your other items your going to put in the Build off ! I for 1 only need 2 clips and i got both kits ready and waiting ! I Am going to use mine , How many are just picking them up to say HEY IGOT AN LS CLIP! If you all just wait tell there ready by getting all you other detail items together then when you can get your hands on the clip you will that far ahead of the game ! If any of you have ever waited for some onelse to chrome your shit some times you dont get back for a few weeks or a month. PLUS have guys ever done molds or casting , You CANT RUSH IT ! So every body join ModelVILife and BREATH IN < BREATH OUT and count to 10 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOW MAUCH ARE THE CLIPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :barf: :burn:  :uh: :tears: :biggrin: :angry:  :0 

LOL! JUST HAVING FUN LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

LS BUILD OFF HERE WE COME!!!! "GRAPEVINE"


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2006, 10:27 AM~5438598
> *You know why you all are waiting on the clips why dont you hunt down your other items your going to put in the Build off ! I for 1 only need 2 clips  and i got both kits ready and waiting ! I Am going to use mine , How many are just picking them up to say HEY IGOT AN LS CLIP!  If you all just wait tell there ready  by getting all you other detail items together then when you can get your hands on the clip you will that far ahead of the game ! If any of you have ever waited for some onelse to chrome your shit  some times you dont get back for a few weeks or a month. PLUS have guys ever done molds or casting , You CANT RUSH IT !  So every body join ModelVILife and BREATH IN < BREATH OUT  and count to 10 !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2006, 10:29 AM~5438621
> *HOW MAUCH ARE THE CLIPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :barf:  :burn:    :uh:  :tears:  :biggrin:  :angry:    :0
> 
> LOL! JUST HAVING FUN LOL!
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 16 2006, 11:03 AM~5438782
> *LS BUILD OFF HERE WE COME!!!! "GRAPEVINE"
> *


THAT'LL BE CLEAN HOMIE!!!


----------



## Stickz

IM DOWN (RED ROOSTER'S LS)


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 16 2006, 03:57 PM~5439733
> *IM DOWN (RED ROOSTER'S LS)
> *


THATS A GOOD ONE TOO...EVERYTHING GOLD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 16 2006, 09:38 AM~5437928
> *DAMN PPL DON'T YOU GUYS READ THE FUCKING POSTS!!!!!! NOW I'M PISSED OFF CUZ WE'VE SAID 100 TIMES ALREADY, THE PRICE WON'T BE DETERMINED UNTIL BIGGS HEARS FROM THE CHROMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN READ AND QUIT ASKING THE SAME GAWD DAMN QUESTION ABOUT PRICE ON THE CLIPS!!!!!!     WAIT TILL BIGGS POST IT UP SHHHITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT THIS SHIT FROM NEWBIES BUT DAMN NOT THE OLD KATS ON HERE. FUCK!!!
> *


:0 HOW MUCH SHIPPED????? :biggrin: 





















































don't get bent homie i missed that part


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 16 2006, 02:49 PM~5440079
> *:0 HOW MUCH SHIPPED????? :biggrin:
> don't get bent homie i missed that part
> *


I WASN'T DIRECTING IT TO YOU INPARTICULAR!!! IT WAS FOR EVERYONE THAT KEEPS ASKING AND ASKING AND NOT READING THE POST ABOUT THE PRICE!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 16 2006, 05:13 AM~5436746
> *So, can I enter with the original issue of this kit? The one that is molded in black. I have about 5 of those, and it is basically the kit as the new release, just without the wire wheels.
> *


Anyone?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 16 2006, 06:27 PM~5440317
> *Anyone?
> *


it's the same car bro..it's all good


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 16 2006, 03:00 PM~5440152
> *I WASN'T DIRECTING IT TO YOU INPARTICULAR!!! IT WAS FOR EVERYONE THAT KEEPS ASKING AND ASKING AND NOT READING THE POST ABOUT THE PRICE!!!
> *


LIKE HIM


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 16 2006, 04:05 PM~5440510
> *LIKE HIM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 16 2006, 05:05 PM~5440510
> *LIKE HIM
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics

If i was going to buy a monte carlo from beto how much will he charge me for shipping any body know


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@May 16 2006, 06:24 PM~5441040
> *If i was going to buy a monte carlo from beto how much will he charge me for shipping any body know
> *


you have to give him your addy and he will let you know


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@May 16 2006, 08:24 PM~5441040
> *If i was going to buy a monte carlo from beto how much will he charge me for shipping any body know
> *


try this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ODE=4&MID=31253


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 16 2006, 04:43 PM~5440744
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 16 2006, 06:39 PM~5441151
> *:uh: ok
> *


 :nono: BAD SMART ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

whatever, sorry biggs for fucken up your post


----------



## 1ofaknd

price is 20 dollars plus shipping. Will let everyone know when they are ready. But they will be ready in time for the build off.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 16 2006, 07:48 PM~5441573
> *price is 20 dollars plus shipping. Will let everyone know when they are ready. But they will be ready in time for the build off.
> *


NICE. :biggrin: Put me down for 2 sir.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 16 2006, 09:49 PM~5441581
> *NICE. :biggrin: Put me down for 2 sir.
> *


First come First serve


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 16 2006, 08:13 PM~5441772
> *First come First serve
> *


So can we pre-order then??????? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@May 16 2006, 05:24 PM~5441040
> *If i was going to buy a monte carlo from beto how much will he charge me for shipping any body know
> *



You got PM


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 16 2006, 10:21 PM~5441837
> *So can we pre-order then??????? :biggrin:
> *


no. when they are ready, then it's first come first serve. 

no pre-orders, too much pressure!! lol


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 16 2006, 08:50 PM~5441968
> *no. when they are ready, then it's first come first serve.
> 
> no pre-orders, too much pressure!! lol
> *


Good deal...............Oh and if anybodys keeping a list or anything I'd like to join in on this build off. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 16 2006, 04:49 PM~5440446
> *it's the same car bro..it's all good
> *


That's what I figured, just wanted to be sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepy2368

NEW PAGE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  


Ok, so if I already started(within the past 2 days) do I have to stop? I haven't done anything drastic, no paint on anything yet...just cut some stuff out, glued part of the engine block together. I got too ambitious before i found out the dates. Just wondering if I can still enter it, or if I need to get another kit. Thanks, Sleepy


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 17 2006, 12:24 AM~5442492
> *NEW PAGE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Ok, so if I already started(within the past 2 days) do I have to stop? I haven't done anything drastic, no paint on anything yet...just cut some stuff out, glued part of the engine block together. I got too ambitious before i found out the dates. Just wondering if I can still enter it, or if I need to get another kit. Thanks, Sleepy
> *


HALT ! stay , sit ! GOOD BOY ! it would be nice to wait for the others to start!PLAY NICE OK !

The time line is set for us all to try and hopefull get all these kits done , not just so some one can run and grab 1 off the shelf and say i am done ! we want to have with this ! So giving us 2 month to compelet a kit is going to be a blast but Better yet I hope it gets those out of the building show stoppers or the building slumps something to have fun with ! If you dont mind ! Leave this monte alone for 2 more weeks and then GO WILD ! But enjoy and watch out for those sharp blades OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 16 2006, 07:46 PM~5441558
> *whatever, sorry biggs for fucken up your post
> *


yo homie no-one screwed up anypage you should take a pill and learn how to take a joke and back to the topic at hand build a monte and forget about it


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2006, 01:59 AM~5443215
> *HALT ! stay , sit ! GOOD BOY ! it would be nice to wait for the others to start!PLAY NICE OK !
> 
> The time line is set for us all to try and  hopefull get all these kits done , not just so some one can run and grab 1 off the shelf and say i am done ! we want to  have with this ! So giving us 2 month to compelet a kit is going to be a blast but Better yet I hope it gets those out of the building show stoppers or the building slumps something to have fun with ! If you dont mind ! Leave this monte alone for 2 more weeks and then  GO WILD ! But enjoy and watch out for those sharp blades OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




sweet, I am officially halted and sitting, waiting for father time to hurry up because I gotta compete with the pro builders (even tho 1ofaknd says he's no pro builder, DUDE, HAVE YOU EVEN SEEN YOUR OWN WORK?!?!?!?  ) anyway, it's on hold for the moment and I got some other stuff I can work on for a couple weeks so I'll be good. Later, Sleepy

BTW.....where's my cookie?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 16 2006, 07:46 PM~5441558
> *whatever, sorry biggs for fucken up your post
> *


it's all good homie..don't sweat it ..during the the build this post is going to get all messed up with traffic anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5427741
> *ok . cool, well today is mother's day. i'll start making a few more tomorrow. i have a new mold going out to scale lows on tue's.
> 
> *


did you get permission from mother goose first?? :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 17 2006, 12:09 PM~5445377
> *did you get permission from mother goose first??  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


your killing me small's,,,, your killing me. :buttkick:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2006, 02:11 PM~5445397
> *your killing me small's,,,, your killing me. :buttkick:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha..ok there, *"great hambino*" lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 17 2006, 12:16 PM~5445449
> *haha..ok there, "great hambino" lmao
> *


caaannnnooonnnnbaaaallllll :0


----------



## boskeeter

:rofl: don't forget to take of your P.F Flyers first!


----------



## Mr Biggs

just messing around with with the extra resin. :banghead:


----------



## boskeeter

is that buddha?


----------



## Mr Biggs

yeah . i had extra resin and rubber. so i made a buddha cast. the one on the left is resin. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

hey u wanna sell me that buddha i wanna custom paint it for a friend!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2006, 09:26 PM~5447836
> *just messing around with with the extra resin. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's pretty cool!! you could even add some pewter or copper filler to your resin and get that metal look


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5448272
> *that's pretty cool!! you could even add some pewter or copper filler to your resin and get that metal look
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

just made these. i'll be up all night making a few more then i'll send them off to the plater. then they will be ready for sale in 2 week's. $25 buck's shipped any where in the U.S. a few of you might think it's kinda hi priced. the builder's who know what it take's to make them and chrome them say it fair price. if you don't wan't to wait. i'll send them like they are.


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD MR. BIGGS!!!. THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT WILL THEY COME ALL TRIMMED UP OR IS THAT UP TO US TO DO?


----------



## Sleepy2368

quick question, is it possible to have the grill gold plated instead of chrome?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 17 2006, 10:46 PM~5448901
> *LOOKING GOOD MR. BIGGS!!!. THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT WILL THEY COME ALL TRIMMED UP OR IS THAT UP TO US TO DO?
> *


im going to cut them as close to the edge as possable. the rest is up to you guy's.
all you would need to do is use a file to fit it to the body.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2006, 09:50 PM~5448916
> *im going to cut them as close to the edge as possable. the rest is up to you guy's.
> all you would need to do is use a file to fit it to the body.
> *


AIGHT COOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2006, 09:17 PM~5448831
> *just made these. i'll be up all night making a few more then i'll send them off to the plater. then they will be ready for sale in 2 week's. $25 buck's shipped any where in the U.S. a few of you might think it's kinda hi priced.  the builder's who know what it take's to make them and chrome them say it fair price. if you don't wan't to wait. i'll send them like they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice 

how much for one without plateing?


----------



## jevries

For the $20 I wanna have the full Monte so to speak... :biggrin: how about the headlight lenses?  I think bare metal foil will do the trick on the grill...it doesn't have too much difficult areas to cover.


----------



## Pokey

I know I said this already, but those clips look badass!

I do have a question, and I'm sorry if this has already been asked and/or answered. Is anyone casting the '87 rear bumpers and taillights from the Aerocoupe kit? We finally got the front clips, now we need the proper rear.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2006, 10:17 PM~5448831
> *just made these. i'll be up all night making a few more then i'll send them off to the plater. then they will be ready for sale in 2 week's. $25 buck's shipped any where in the U.S. a few of you might think it's kinda hi priced.  the builder's who know what it take's to make them and chrome them say it fair price. if you don't wan't to wait. i'll send them like they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo i live in canada please pm me with paypal info price shipped :biggrin: 

how much non chromed????


----------



## kustombuilder

Nice stuff biggs. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

alright this looks very interesting to me. i have some questions:
1.how many of the sponsors are going to bail out before the end? i still have a bad taste from the '64 contest  

2. does it have to be an 80's style monte? i have the new release of the 70's body style and would like to build it

3. what is the exact date the models can be started on, and the exact date they have to be finished? and what are the rules? does a picture have to be posted of the kit? do progress pics have to be posted?

please reply guys! this contest seems to be a real nice one, i may have to try to top my 64 vert i built :0


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 18 2006, 08:30 AM~5450764
> *alright this looks very interesting to me. i have some questions:
> 1.how many of the sponsors are going to bail out before the end? i still have a bad taste from the '64 contest
> 
> 2. does it have to be an 80's style monte? i have the new release of the 70's body style and would like to build it
> 
> 3. what is the exact date the models can be started on, and the exact date they have to be finished? and what are the rules? does a picture have to be posted of the kit? do progress pics have to be posted?
> 
> please reply guys! this contest seems to be a real nice one, i may have to try to top my 64 vert i built  :0
> *


80'S LS MONTE!!!!! EVERYONE WAS HYPED UP ABOUT THE CLIPS SO ITS GOING TO BE AN LS MONTE CONTEST. AM I RIGHT BIGGS? I WOULD THINK THAT A PIC OF THE "UNSTARTED" KIT WOULD BE FAIR.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2006, 01:58 PM~5433373
> *can only use THIS KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 06:07 PM~5434482
> *PROJECT59 IF AL YOU HAVE IS THE CAR PAINTED THAT SHOULD BE FINE.
> 
> TAKE A PIC OF YOU COMPLETE KIT. THEN ENTER IT ON JUNE 1ST OR BEFORE  JUNE 10 DEAD LINE. AND HAVE IT COMPLETED BY AUG.31 06. WE THE SPONCER'S WILL JUDGE THE CAR'S MAKE SURE TO TAKE CLEAN AND CLEAR PIC'S OF YOUR BUILD,AND PROGRESS PIC'S WILL HELP. AS YOU ALL KNOW THE JUDGE'S/SPONCER'S HAVE BUILDING EXPERIENCE UNDER THERE BELT. THIS WAY THERE WILL BE NO QUESTION ABOUT WHO GOT WHAT.
> 
> THE LS CLIP'S  WILL BE OUT IN TIME FOR CONTEST.
> 
> 1ST PLACE. BIG BODY CADI FROM SCALE LOWS,PLAQUE FROM MR.BIGGS,AND A SET OF ARMANDO'S  MASTERPIECES TIRE SET UP.
> 
> 2ND PLACE.76 CAPRICE AND SET OF PEGASUS D'S FROM FROM BETOS CUSTOM'S,AND A NEW 1/24 SCALE KIT OF YOUR CHOICE FROM MR BIGGS.
> 
> 3RD PLACE.100 PE RADIO FACE PLATE'S FROM MINIDREAMS INC, AND A 1/24 SCALE NEW KIT OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5428430
> *SPONCER'S
> 
> MR. BIGGS  M.C.B.A. - MONTE CARLO LS . LOWRIDER.
> BETO'S CUSTOM INC. -MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> MASTERPIECESMCC.INC.-MONT CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> MINIDREAMS INC.-MONTE CARLO LS LOWRIDER.
> CEASER.COLLECTORS CHOICE INC. MONTE CARLO LS LOW RIDER.
> RYAN.SCALE LOWS- MONTE CARLO. LS, OR SS.
> *


:banghead: and all these sponser's are men of there word's . i know that personally...............


----------



## kustombuilder

Biggs .You know im in on this build right?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 18 2006, 10:18 AM~5451107
> *Biggs .You know im in on this build right?
> *


:biggrin:  
i got mine in the paint shop right now..... :0 
doing a crazy ass paint job on it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 18 2006, 11:27 AM~5451176
> *:biggrin:
> i got mine in the paint shop right now..... :0
> doing a crazy ass paint job on it.
> *


MR BIGGS YOU STARTED TO EARLY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 18 2006, 10:32 AM~5451212
> *MR BIGGS YOU STARTED TO EARLY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


not for comp. just fo show.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5451228
> *not for comp. just fo show.
> *


JUST GIVING YOU SHIT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

i needs CEASER's number.his shop is a few blocks from me but i dont know exactly.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 18 2006, 10:37 AM~5451231
> *JUST GIVING YOU SHIT!!!   :biggrin:
> *


hit me on the 2-way . way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 18 2006, 10:37 AM~5451233
> *i needs CEASER's number.his shop is a few blocks from me but i dont know exactly.
> *


he moved to a new location. not in compton anymore.


----------



## kustombuilder

i know.hes in paramount.on roscrans i think.still real close to me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> i know.hes in paramount.on roscrans i think.still real close to me.
> :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HOW ABOUT A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ LS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 18 2006, 10:48 AM~5451307
> *HOW ABOUT A CHOP TOP LS!!!!
> *


sssshhhhhhhhh, :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 18 2006, 10:48 AM~5451307
> *HOW ABOUT A _ _ _ _  _ _ _ LS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that's more like it homie. wait for the build off. :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

Yea babyyyyyyyy.Just spoke to ceaser.im stoping by to pick up some stuff tonite. :biggrin: its on.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am willing to send My radio faces to MR BIGGS or Scale Lows today to prove that everyone that post an unstarted , and progress pic for the build off will receive the photo reduced faces jut for entering the build off ! But You must prove workman ship and progress ! 








I will PM those that attempt to enter contest I will pm you to get your mailing info after the start of the build off! Again I will give out a few to all that can preforum and follow the guide lines sat out here ! Please belive this contest is going to be sweet !

Oh there are 6 differnt radios per 1in square ! Ailpine , kenwood, bluipunk, fosegate, jvc, audiobun and they have remotes it you can cut that small !LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

they look sweet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Like Biggs put out there before We wont back out ! I said it so shall it be LOL!


----------



## chackbayplaya

well i jus ordered my monte from beto, cant wait til it gets here :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 18 2006, 05:54 AM~5449700
> *I know I said this already, but those clips look badass!
> 
> I do have a question, and I'm sorry if this has already been asked and/or answered. Is anyone casting the '87 rear bumpers and taillights from the Aerocoupe kit? We finally got the front clips, now we need the proper rear.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 18 2006, 02:24 PM~5452680
> *
> *


DO I HAVE TO DO THOSE NOW, DAAAM.


----------



## 1ofaknd

send me yours pokey and i'll get started on the molds  lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2006, 02:42 PM~5452809
> *send me yours pokey and i'll get started on the molds  lol
> *


dam hold'out.!!!!! :buttkick: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 18 2006, 02:27 PM~5452190
> *that's more like it homie. wait for the build off. :twak:
> *


NOPE LIKE A KID IN THE CANDY STORE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

well here is my unstarted build (except for paint) but bigg's said it was cool


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 18 2006, 03:43 PM~5453303
> *well here is my unstarted build (except for paint) but bigg's said it was cool
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: . that should work


----------



## kustombuilder

im off to ceasers to get my monte. :biggrin: then to vegas for the weekend.


----------



## Mr Biggs

here's mine.


----------



## 1low64

Whats with all them molds in the background that say "No Good?" having a hard time fatman? :0 :biggrin: 


And what the fuck is up with tellin me to hold on when I was on the 2 way and then vanishing....its hard to vanish into thin air for a guy of your stature. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 18 2006, 07:03 PM~5454251
> *Whats with all them molds in the background that say "No Good?" having a hard time fatman? :0  :biggrin:
> And what the fuck is up with tellin me to hold on when I was on the 2 way and then vanishing....its hard to vanish into thin air for a guy of your stature. :cheesy:
> *


those had lil air bubble's in them. just waisting my resin so i had to mark them and not use them. i tryed hitting you back but i couldn't get through fatboy :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2006, 03:09 PM~5428166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine :wave: If I can get the front clip off I glued on.  If not Beto will be hearing from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

Can you pick that monte kit up at most model stores / Walmart and such?


----------



## lowvanman

i got mine at wal-mart cause i work there and i guess 
it was not one of our's cause it was on the discount tag for 7.00 bucks it was 12.94


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i dont think i can resist this contest...even though i dont have the time or extra cash (damn '59) :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 18 2006, 08:38 PM~5455154
> *i dont think i can resist this contest...even though i dont have the time or extra cash (damn '59)   :biggrin:
> *



i know wut u mean bro... (Damn 78)


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 17 2006, 10:49 PM~5448914
> *quick question, is it possible to have the grill gold plated instead of chrome?
> *


  

If not it's cool, I'll just be glad to have one of these phenomenal pieces of art work


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 19 2006, 02:56 AM~5456031
> *
> 
> If not it's cool, I'll just be glad to have one of these phenomenal pieces of art work
> *


no gold plating available..you'll have to get that done yourself if you want it


----------



## jevries

Ok, how about the lenses...? aside from the grill those are the hardest parts to find or make...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 19 2006, 10:24 AM~5457636
> *Ok, how about the lenses...? aside from the grill those are the hardest parts to find or make...
> *


for what these guy's wan't to pay. grill and clip should be enough. people don't know what it took to make that clip. if it was that easy to make.they would of already made some. for that reason the cadillac's and cutty's are going straight to e-bay.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PLEASE READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you take the plastic from a 2lt, bottle of pop , from the peguas wheel box or any clear plastic To make the lens! 

Cut just a little bigger then the light itself then hod the plastic over the light and marker light area Hold it down with some clamps ! This will help if forum ! Get you a hair drier and go over the plastic and you can get it to forum that way also ! 

After the plastic is bent trim it to fit! Hint BUT FOR THE Good builder The is easy to file down take your #11 blade and just at the edges cut the resin down about 1mm of an inch ! This will give you and edage that will let the lens you make ste flush like in a true LS ! If you use elmers glue you can add thined out black and put it in your glue to turn it black so its easy to give it the black trim look as it is on a ture LS ! 

Like Biigs has said before ! He has done the worst of this be building what is a great head start to the LS Monte , Not to forget that you guys can get these for 25.00 with the grill plated ! Hell He has spent over 150.00 just to make a mold! Lets not get into the cost of the resin to pop these! If you want the clip BUY IT ! YOU ALL HERE CAN MAKE THE LIGHTS THERE NOT THAT HARD !


----------



## stilldownivlife

who has the monte and ls clip forsale and how much for both sent to 32920? florida


----------



## drnitrus

wow :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 19 2006, 10:26 AM~5457989
> *who has the monte and ls clip forsale and how much for both sent to 32920? florida
> *


_betoscustoms will sell the kit at a discount price for the build off. Total shipped is $16.05 That's $10.00 for the kit and $6.05 shipping priority cheaper if you go standards shipping. PM me if interested.._


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sneak peek at the ls clip with a Lens !

heres a look at the front clip with a very quick lens built! Just cut a plastic strip hold over the area draw a templet cut it and glue ! Less then 1 min!


































If you make a few you can get a great fit this is just to show you can do it and it wont cost you very much ! 1.00 for a 2lt LOL!

Thanks BIGGS these are great and Very easy to clean up !

you do the same thing for the turn signal in the bumper OH This grill Needs to be bought chromed to get the ture detail out of it and BIGGS has had this fit dead on for when it will be clear coated you still can get the grille in PERFECT ! 

remember with resin you have to do some work to get it to fit right and a little sanding cause resin is a little thick but MR BIGGS has made this to were you as the builder need to do very little extra work to use this CLIP!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   

i'm in on this one  can we have a list of who all is entered so far? can i go ahead and start on it?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+May 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5460817-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0   :0   :0   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> i'm in on this one    can we have a list of who all is entered so far? can i go ahead and start on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 05:07 PM~5434482
> *PROJECT59 IF AL YOU HAVE IS THE CAR PAINTED THAT SHOULD BE FINE.
> 
> TAKE A PIC OF YOU COMPLETE KIT. THEN ENTER IT ON JUNE 1ST OR BEFORE  JUNE 10 DEAD LINE. AND HAVE IT COMPLETED BY AUG.31 06. WE THE SPONCER'S WILL JUDGE THE CAR'S MAKE SURE TO TAKE CLEAN AND CLEAR PIC'S OF YOUR BUILD,AND PROGRESS PIC'S WILL HELP. AS YOU ALL KNOW THE JUDGE'S/SPONCER'S HAVE BUILDING EXPERIENCE UNDER THERE BELT. THIS WAY THERE WILL BE NO QUESTION ABOUT WHO GOT WHAT.
> 
> THE LS CLIP'S  WILL BE OUT IN TIME FOR CONTEST.
> 
> 1ST PLACE. BIG BODY CADI FROM SCALE LOWS,PLAQUE FROM MR.BIGGS,AND A SET OF ARMANDO'S  MASTERPIECES TIRE SET UP.
> 
> 2ND PLACE.76 CAPRICE AND SET OF PEGASUS D'S FROM FROM BETOS CUSTOM'S,AND A NEW 1/24 SCALE KIT OF YOUR CHOICE FROM MR BIGGS.
> 
> 3RD PLACE.100 PE RADIO FACE PLATE'S FROM MINIDREAMS INC, AND A 1/24 SCALE NEW KIT OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## betoscustoms

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_# 2298 23" DZ's Chrome_

[/quote]


----------



## betoscustoms

_SHOULD WE HAVE A NEW POST FOR PEOPLE WHO WILL ENTER THE BUILD OFF BETWEEN JUNE 1st AND JUNE 10th TO SHOW THEIR MODELS OUT OF THE BOX AND AFTER JUNE 10th START POSTING PROGRESS PICTURES ON THAT SAME POST. AND KEEP THIS
EXISTING POST ONLY FOR QUESTIONS AND OTHER THINGS ABOUT THE BUILD OFF. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think thats a great deal ! Keep this post for info and what not and the new post be only for the BUILD OFF ! Beto got a plan to ! start by showing your kit out of the box ! then after a week or so we do a progression to finish and then at the end of the build have a built only post ! easier for all of us to follow and watch ! Leave these theard for the ?! How did you do that , where did you get this LEAVE THE NEW THERAD JUST TO POST THE BUILD OFF!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 19 2006, 10:43 AM~5457727
> *for what these guy's wan't to pay. grill and clip should be enough. people don't know what it took to make that clip. if it was that easy to make.they would of already made some. for that reason  the cadillac's and cutty's are going straight to e-bay.
> *


Hey, I think your right by selling the Caddies and Cutties on Ebay and earning some good money with nothing wrong with that.
Believe me I do realise how much time it cost you to make the clip the thing is with hobby items like this it's virtually impossible to count those hours in on the final pricing....it's charity for that matter. :biggrin: 

Lemme guess how much it took....3hours?... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Minidreams, $150 spend on the silicone LS mold alone....? I buy 5kg. for that kind of money.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

For the very rare cutlass that he started as the base of this then all the molds to get it casted right and the grille to come out he went throw some stuff LOL! In 1 of the pics you can see the molds that say NO GOOD ! How many of us would have just said HELL HERE YOU GO WORK WITH IT !


----------



## jimbo

Sorry I haven't got back at you, no disrespect at all... I don't have direct access to the internet so I basically,(when I can...) read, catch up and sometimes answer when I have a chance. Never disrespect... But anyways, my LS is pretty much 89% done. I just thought "Wow!" I could enter mine in something that seems like now, alot of poeple are doing it. So just let me know... Yes or no, it"s all love...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 09:11 AM~5432289
> *how much have you done to this kit.?
> *


Sorry, I was replying to this...


----------



## Emillion

DAMN IT i just bought the amt '80 monte.
oh well, i'll try and get ahold of the 86.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2006, 11:12 AM~5458231
> *sneak peek at the ls clip with a Lens !
> 
> heres a look at the front clip with a very quick lens built! Just cut a plastic strip hold over the area draw a templet cut it and glue ! Less then 1 min!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make a few you can get a  great fit this is just to show you can do it and it wont cost you very much ! 1.00 for a 2lt LOL!
> 
> Thanks BIGGS these are great and Very easy to clean up !
> 
> you do the same thing for the turn signal in the bumper OH  This grill Needs to be bought chromed to  get the ture detail out of it and BIGGS has had  this fit dead on for when it will be clear coated you still can get the grille in PERFECT !
> 
> remember with resin you have to do some work to get it to fit right and a little sanding cause resin is a little thick but MR BIGGS has made this to were you as the builder need to do very little extra work to use this CLIP!
> *


would the 94 impala ss head lights work?


----------



## jevries

Nope.


----------



## betoscustoms

_How about the metal cadillac lense cut to size?_


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2006, 11:36 AM~5463664
> *How about the metal cadillac lense cut to size?
> *


I tried that, didn't work


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK after spending some time on about 12 lens i got an almost exact fit !

These lights will be easy to do its just how perfect you want yours to look! The frist of pics i shared was a 1min type light ! I got about an hour in these!










































as for the marker light in the bumper All you need is som stright plastic hold up to the opening for the lamp and draw the opening then CUT RIGHT ON THE LINE it should fit tight! 

Just thought i would share !


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Looks way better than the 1min. aproach! :thumbsup: I see you chromed the headlights trim instead of the usual black...I like it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2006, 02:30 AM~5466436
> *Looks way better than the 1min. aproach! :thumbsup: I see you chromed the headlights trim instead of the usual black...I like it!
> *


DUDE with your skills on them switches your going to have a bad ass LS ! If i can do these lens you can knock um out !


----------



## BigPoppa

so you made the lens or you found some from the parts box?


----------



## 1ofaknd

anyone who would rather have an un-plated grill/clip. PM me to arrange it. 

otherwise, plated versions will be ready in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jevries

Scrooge question: Is the unplated LS clip kit any cheaper?... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2006, 11:46 AM~5467349
> *Scrooge question: Is the unplated LS clip kit any cheaper?... :biggrin:
> *


20 dollars unplated. 25 plated.


----------



## jevries

Put one in my goodie box if you will.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2006, 11:48 AM~5467357
> *Put one in my goodie box if you will.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 21 2006, 11:06 AM~5467215
> *so you made the lens or you found some from the parts box?
> *



The lens are hand made ! Nothing in kit forum seemed to work ! So I am making mine out of sheet plastic ! If you practice You will get a great looking light! Go back a page or 2 and i posted a real fast lens less than a min> then the 1 obve was a lot better just by taking your time ! 

for those that get the unplated grille the detail is deep so you will be able to black wash if you paint yours !


----------



## jevries

I'm gonna check if I can vacuform the lenses by making 2 small molds.


----------



## chackbayplaya

um.... does it have to be a traditional lowrider build or can u build the monte anyway u would like????


----------



## Lownslow302

can we enter these or the trumpeters


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 21 2006, 08:30 PM~5469324
> *can we enter these or the trumpeters
> 
> 
> *


go back and read the topic


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2006, 07:33 PM~5469335
> *go back and read the topic
> *


oh well it can sit in the wrapper ima pass on this contest


----------



## Mr Biggs

just made my ls back bumper for my build.this need's to be done to complete the ride. some styrene,and fine stainless wire will do. :biggrin: 


























good luck !!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :

This is why your MR BIGGS


----------



## Pokey

:worship: 

Nice work on that rear bumper! 

I hate to be nitpicky. But, that's the '86 rear bumper. The rear bumper and taillights from the '87 AeroCoupe would be the accurate ones to use.

Not trying to hate. I just figured since you went to all that trouble making those badass front clips, that you would want the rest of the LS mods to be as accurate as possible. Unless you were planning to modify the rear bumper and tails from the '86 kit? Just seems like it would be alot less trouble to use the parts from the '87 kit.


----------



## BigPoppa

I never knew there was a diff. Maybe those Aerobacks are good for something after all.


----------



## MARINATE

SWEETNESS...HOPEFULLY MINE WILLBE DONE TODAY!!!! =)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 22 2006, 06:02 AM~5471724
> *:worship:
> 
> Nice work on that rear bumper!
> 
> I hate to be nitpicky. But, that's the '86 rear bumper. The rear bumper and taillights from the '87 AeroCoupe would be the accurate ones to use.
> 
> Not trying to hate. I just figured since you went to all that trouble making those badass front clips, that you would want the rest of the LS mods to be as accurate as possible. Unless you were planning to modify the rear bumper and tails from the '86 kit? Just seems like it would be alot less trouble to use the parts from the '87 kit.
> *


good looking out homie!  
yah i just did it real quick. need to get ref pic's to do it correct.


----------



## kustombuilder

BigPoppa.Aerocoupe.Come on.lets say it together.Aerocoupe.got it.good.dont say aeroback again. :twak:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

Oh yea.I got my monte already. :biggrin: just waiting on the clip.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2006, 06:47 PM~5467352
> *20 dollars unplated. 25 plated.
> *


shit, this my frist time seeing the price on these. cant lie, its a little more than i expected. (is this the official price ?)

lol,,,im getting a good laugh at the guys saying they were gonna get 6

no "hateing" intended,,,still a very nice grill


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 22 2006, 11:08 AM~5473727
> *shit, this my frist time seeing the price on these. cant lie, its a little more than i expected. (is this the official price ?)
> 
> lol,,,im getting a good laugh at the guys saying they were gonna get 6
> 
> no "hateing" intended,,,still a very nice grill
> *


we gunna see how many guys keep there word :0


----------



## lowrid3r

and i think its a very good price :thumbsup: seeing that we didnt do none of the work what more can you ask for :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 22 2006, 01:08 PM~5473727
> *shit, this my frist time seeing the price on these. cant lie, its a little more than i expected. (is this the official price ?)
> 
> lol,,,im getting a good laugh at the guys saying they were gonna get 6
> 
> no "hateing" intended,,,still a very nice grill
> *


YOU GOT TO THINK ABOUT THE TIME & LABOR HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK YOU GUY'S..


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

lets say we paid MR BIGGS 5.00 an hour to this CUSTOM header and CUSTOM grille 25.00 would paid him for the research time LOL let alone doing it , molding it and getting it chromed ! I am a builder, i got some skills , but i wouldnt have been able to do this NOW he shows me the rear bumper SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a long was to go LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

again, anyone that wants one unplated for their build off project, now is the time to get it!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 01:12 PM~5474233
> *again, anyone that wants one unplated for their build off project, now is the time to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice martin, very nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

yes i agree NICE JOB ! Now you guys see what your going to get SO GET THESE WHY THERE HOT and dont forget if you going to enter the build off get pics of your unstarted kit and it starts on the 1st of JUNE !


----------



## Lownslow302

i gotta get me one of those


----------



## Project59

my kits posted and my clip is in route :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2006, 11:20 AM~5473493
> *BigPoppa.Aerocoupe.Come on.lets say it together.Aerocoupe.got it.good.dont say aeroback again. :twak:
> *


bleh, whatever, either way, it's an ugly car :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya

ttt uffin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i looked at my aerocoupe that i turned into an ls a few years back and the rear bumper and lights dont look different than the ss monte. maybe i'm missing something? ~JO$H~


----------



## boskeeter

i think revell/monogram just changed to tooling from an aerocoupe to a notchback :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@May 22 2006, 08:58 PM~5477284
> *i think revell/monogram just changed to tooling from an aerocoupe to a notchback :dunno:
> *


no they had the body tooling all along


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 12:12 PM~5474233
> *again, anyone that wants one unplated for their build off project, now is the time to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey 1of is that one that YOU casted?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2006, 11:01 PM~5477538
> *hey 1of is that one that YOU casted?
> *


yes it is. i've been in production mode for the past three nights :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 08:04 PM~5477557
> *yes it is. i've been in production mode for the past three nights  :biggrin:
> *


cool they look good.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2006, 11:04 PM~5477563
> *cool they look good.
> *


I was waiting for you to nitpick them, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 08:07 PM~5477581
> *I was waiting for you to nitpick them, lol  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA COME ON HOMIE I GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS ARE DUE!!! THESE CAME OUT REALLY NICE. DAMN SEE NOW YOU CAN PAINT ONE UP FOR YOUE SHOP DIORAMA AND PUT IT ON THE WALL SOMEWHERE.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2006, 11:10 PM~5477602
> *HAHAHA COME ON HOMIE I GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS ARE DUE!!! THESE CAME OUT REALLY NICE. DAMN SEE NOW YOU CAN PAINT ONE UP FOR YOUE SHOP DIORAMA AND PUT IT ON THE WALL SOMEWHERE.
> *


good idea!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5477607
> *good idea!
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

are you going to add these to your website 1ofaknd


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 22 2006, 06:19 PM~5473821
> *we gunna  see how many guys keep there word  :0
> *


i'll worry about one clip at a time ..then when the demand is not as high blam i'll get a few more ... he he


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 22 2006, 11:33 PM~5477784
> *are you going to add these to your website 1ofaknd
> *


yes, i sure will


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5477214
> *i looked at my aerocoupe that i turned into an ls a few years back and the rear bumper and lights dont look different than the ss monte. maybe i'm missing something? ~JO$H~
> *


The rear bumper does look different...on the aeroback it slopes down smoothly from the trunk lit into the bumper..on the '86 Monte it goes from the trunk bends into an inward angle and then into the bumper.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 22 2006, 11:51 PM~5478484
> *The rear bumper does look different...on the aeroback it slopes down smoothly from the trunk lit into the bumper..on the '86 Monte it goes from the trunk bends into an inward angle and then into the bumper.
> *


Yep. Also, on the '86 the back-up lights are in the bumper, as opposed to the '87 and '88, which have the back-up lights integrated into the taillights.


----------



## BigPoppa

post pics of the rear bumper differences


----------



## Pokey

I also just remembered that the mirrors are different. '81 to '86 had the round mirrors, and '87 to '88 had the angular "euro" mirrors.



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2006, 06:33 AM~5479173
> *post pics of the rear bumper differences
> *


This is the best I could do on short notice. The first three pics are '86s, though I think the tan one is actually an '83. 

86

























87
















On the blue '86 you can see the "notch" where the bumper and the deck-lid meet, this is also where the back-up lights are. 
On the '87, this area where the deck-lid and bumper meet is one continuos smooth surface, no "kick-down". Also note that the back-up lights are integrated into the taillights. The taillights on the '87/'88 also have a slight wrap-around, whereas the '81 to '86 are flush.

Sorry for the small pic of the '87 LS. The '87 and '88 SS and LS have the same rear bumper. Except the LS has the trim on it that Mr. Biggs replicated.


----------



## 1ofaknd

You ebay guys can get the unplated clips right here anytime 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6060807884


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2006, 01:39 PM~5481811
> *You ebay guys can get the unplated clips right here anytime
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6060807884
> *


DAMN YOU'VE MADE 75 ALREADY???? I SMELL "SWEAT SHOP:..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 23 2006, 05:06 PM~5482732
> *DAMN YOU'VE MADE 75 ALREADY???? I SMELL "SWEAT SHOP:..LOL
> *


hey is cathy lee gifford running it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2006, 07:06 AM~5486227
> *hey is cathy lee gifford running it?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shit maybe!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

ALL BLACK WITH ALITTLE BIT OF GOLD!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 24 2006, 10:41 AM~5487195
> *ALL BLACK WITH ALITTLE BIT OF GOLD!!
> *


copy cat :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2006, 11:50 AM~5487268
> *copy cat  :0
> *


THAT AIN'T RIGHT ESE


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY PINK---PURPLE, RED,FUSCHIA & MAGENTA PATTERNS


----------



## kustombuilder

hey.copy kat. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 24 2006, 10:55 AM~5487306
> *KANDY PINK---PURPLE, RED & MAGENTA PATTERNS
> *


you forgot the fuschia flake.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 24 2006, 11:56 AM~5487314
> *hey.copy kat. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :around: :around: :around: :nono:


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY APPLE RED WITH EVERYTHING GOLD


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 24 2006, 10:57 AM~5487324
> *:uh:    :around:  :around:  :around:  :nono:
> *


ok ''i'll do mine different. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2006, 11:58 AM~5487337
> *ok ''i'll do mine different.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 24 2006, 10:58 AM~5487336
> *KANDY APPLE RED WITH EVERYTHING GOLD
> *


 :0 Hey that was mine, I couldn't find any of the "from the makers of" house of kolor spray so i went to wal-mart and got 2 cans of testor's candy apple red and a can of gold for the base coat. 

I don't mind if we share the scheme :biggrin: mine probably couldn't compete with any body else here anyway lol

BTW, is the rear end mods mandatory? I know that to build a true LS it would have to be done but I'm not exactly sure what to do or how to do it so unless it has to be done to compete I'd rather not chance messing it up.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 25 2006, 01:08 AM~5492282
> *:0 Hey that was mine, I couldn't find any of the "from the makers of" house of kolor spray so i went to wal-mart and got 2 cans of testor's candy apple red and a can of gold for the base coat.
> 
> I don't mind if we share the scheme :biggrin: mine probably couldn't compete with any body else here anyway lol
> 
> BTW, is the rear end mods mandatory?  I know that to build a true LS it would have to be done but I'm not exactly sure what to do or how to do it so unless it has to be done to compete I'd rather not chance messing it up.
> *




ALREADY IN THE WORKS......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

damn time is winding down and i still dont got my kit or money :tears: 

looks like im going to have to crush and sell some coke cans :happysad:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what is up with everyone working/painting already? i didnt think the contest began until june and that was when we could start. :angry: ~JO$H~


----------



## Sleepy2368

i don't think anybody is working on it, just announcing their color choices


----------



## kustombuilder

sleepy>you might want to tae the wing off at least.A LS with a wing might not look good.but then again.Who cares. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2006, 09:02 AM~5493690
> *sleepy>you might want to tae the wing off at least.A LS with a wing might not look good.but then again.Who cares. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 2-Face '64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 02:12 PM~5474233
> *again, anyone that wants one unplated for their build off project, now is the time to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much longer for the plated ones are they almost ready?
I can't take it any more :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 25 2006, 11:28 PM~5498964
> *How much longer for the plated ones are they almost ready?
> I can't take it any more :banghead:
> *


all we are waiting on is the plater homie.


----------



## kustombuilder

So we are just saying colors.cool.i was going to go with a lifestyle car club pain sceme.dont know with one yet.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Just found this on ebay for anyone who is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Resin-1986-Monte-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kustombuilder

that hood is tight.but i dont know if it will look god on a LS.


----------



## MARINATE

NOPE NO COWLS ON THE LS'.....


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB+May 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5501155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this on ebay for anyone who is interested.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Resin-1986-Monte-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merc you gave away my secret by posting that link. LoL :roflmao: :twak:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-marinate_@May 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5501727
> *NOPE NO COWLS ON THE LS'.....
> *


I'm building 2 MCs in this build off. 1 SS with BIG rims and a scoop and 1 LS posted on three. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 26 2006, 03:26 PM~5501766
> *Merc you gave away my secret by posting that link. LoL
> I'm building 2 MCs in this build off. 1 SS with BIG rims and a scoop and 1 LS posted on three. :biggrin:
> *



dam show off.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2006, 02:28 PM~5501785
> *dam show off.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *I'm building 2 MCs in this build off. 1 SS with BIG rims and a scoop and 1 LS posted on three.  *


but the contest is only for ls's :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 05:46 PM~5502392
> *but the contest is only for ls's  :dunno:
> *


that sucks


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 04:46 PM~5502392
> *but the contest is only for ls's  :dunno:
> *


Well doesn't it say i'm doing both................


----------



## LowRollinJosh

they decided it back within like the first 5 pages of this topic, ls's only. i was going to built a late 70s monte but then they decided on only ls's so i had to scoop that kit... mr biggs, you should make a new topic for the contest and have 1ofakind lock this one. make the topic or subject say its an ls contest, i was confused myself when i was reading the topic and it seems like other people are as well. anyways, i cant wait til the contest starts! i'll pull an all nighter, lmao. ~JO$H~


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 07:23 PM~5502917
> *they decided it back within like the first 5 pages of this topic, ls's only. i was going to built a late 70s monte but then they decided on only ls's so i had to scoop that kit... mr biggs, you should make a new topic for the contest and have 1ofakind lock this one. make the topic or subject say its an ls contest, i was confused myself when i was reading the topic and it seems like other people are as well. anyways, i cant wait til the contest starts! i'll pull an all nighter, lmao. ~JO$H~
> *


monte carlo " LS " only..thank's.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 07:23 PM~5502917
> *they decided it back within like the first 5 pages of this topic, ls's only. i was going to built a late 70s monte but then they decided on only ls's so i had to scoop that kit... mr biggs, you should make a new topic for the contest and have 1ofakind lock this one. make the topic or subject say its an ls contest, i was confused myself when i was reading the topic and it seems like other people are as well. anyways, i cant wait til the contest starts! i'll pull an all nighter, lmao. ~JO$H~
> *


I've read the whole topic I'm not confused. I'm building BOTH so if my LS is the only one to get judged then oh well. I've been wanting to build BOTH a SS and a LS anyways.   :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty

And again Biggs thanks for making this "LS" build off possible. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

when is the dead line 2 have our kit in by?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HELLO TO ALL THAT JOIN THE BUILD OFF ! 

Once the build off is in progress there will be its own thread for that ! 
lets this thread be here here and open for the comments and question and the new thread to share the work ! Notice how this spot is already bumppin! It will be easy to follow the builds and relize whats going on ! 

NO BULL SHIT , no hate , no nick pick , in the new thread 

EVERYONE HAS HIS OR HER OWN BUILD METHOD !

Those that judge the finished models should be able to see what good , bad and the ugly ! NO NEED IN FLAMEING each other ! 

These are just freindly words from MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2006, 09:08 PM~5503494
> *HELLO TO ALL THAT JOIN THE BUILD OFF !
> 
> Once the build off is in progress there will be its own thread  for that !
> lets this thread be here here and open for the comments and question and the new thread to share the work ! Notice how this spot is already bumppin! It will be easy to follow the  builds and relize whats going on !
> 
> NO BULL SHIT , no hate , no nick pick  , in the new thread
> 
> EVERYONE HAS HIS OR HER OWN BUILD METHOD  !
> 
> Those that judge the finished models should be able to see what good , bad and the ugly ! NO NEED IN FLAMEING each other !
> 
> These are just freindly words from  MINIDREAMS INC.
> *


amen my brother.


----------



## Lownslow302

but why LS its like were being forced to buy these clips just to be in the contest. dont get me wrong its a bad ass front end and definetly worth the 20 im about to spend on one but they sell other clips which are either comparable(MCmotorsports,psf,AFX) or better(Takara,SAS,Sakatsu) for less than that. this will be a interesting contest to watch since it looks like everyone is gonna be building what is basically the same car in 31 flavors.


im gonna keep an eye out for the one with the Cowl hood


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Basicily ! I cant make the clip my self ! Its offering in BIGGS post was that we should have a build off using the clip ! THIS IS WHY ITS AN LS only contest ! As for price ! None of the market companies has yet to offer the LS clip and they arent members of LIL! PUT THE MONEY where you LIVE ! so i buy from and trade with the board members here ! PLUS @)

20.00 to get a clip ! Enter the contest for free and if you place 1,2,3, you get a great gift and to top that if you enter the contest You get a free set of radios ! I see it as a win win for all of use ! No body saying dont build the kits you want its just that this contest is to get you to build using board members items ETC> MR BIGGS & SCALE LOWS LS CLIP! BETOSCUSTOM MONTE <WHEELS < And the other items each will have to build you kits if you pm them and thell let you know what the hookup is and lets not for get THE WHEELS THAT ARE OFFERED < FREE KIT TO WIN< AND A BIG BODY CADDY ! SHIT WAS ALL THE HYPE ABOUT YOU ASK ME !


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2006, 09:38 PM~5503961
> *Basicily ! I cant make the clip my self ! Its offering in BIGGS post was that we should have a build off using the clip ! THIS IS WHY ITS AN LS only contest ! As for price ! None of the market companies has yet to offer the LS clip and they arent members of LIL!  PUT THE  MONEY where you LIVE !  so i buy from and trade with the board members here ! PLUS  @)
> 
> 20.00 to get a clip ! Enter the contest for free and if you place 1,2,3, you get a great gift and to top that if you enter the contest  You get a free set of radios !  I see it as a win win for all of use !  No body saying dont build the kits you want its just that this contest is to get you to build using board members items  ETC> MR BIGGS & SCALE LOWS LS CLIP! BETOSCUSTOM MONTE <WHEELS < And the other items each will have to build you kits if you pm them and thell let you know what the hookup is  and lets not for get  THE WHEELS THAT ARE OFFERED < FREE KIT TO WIN< AND A BIG BODY CADDY ! SHIT WAS ALL THE HYPE ABOUT  YOU ASK ME !
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

count me in this build off for sure i'll have pics of my kit this weekend


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 26 2006, 10:17 PM~5503891
> *but why LS its like were being forced to buy these clips just to be in the contest. dont get me wrong its a bad ass front end and definetly worth the 20 im about to spend on one but they sell other clips which are either comparable(MCmotorsports,psf,AFX) or better(Takara,SAS,Sakatsu) for less than that. this will be a interesting contest to watch since it looks like everyone is gonna be building what is basically the same car in 31 flavors.
> im gonna keep an eye out for the one with the Cowl hood
> *


you don't have to buy my clip if you don't wan't to. if you can make your own clip 
from the ss, then more power to you. but either way it's still going to be a ls build 
only.


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:twak: OH SNAP ! IN YOUR FACE ! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2006, 10:55 PM~5504011
> *:twak: OH SNAP ! IN YOUR FACE ! :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2006, 10:49 PM~5503988
> *you don't have to buy my clip if you don't wan't to. if you can make your own clip
> from the ss, then more power to you. but either way it's still going to be a ls build
> only.
> *


and as for 31 flavors we all have our own style of building. not 1 will be the same
innovater's not imitater's we are.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

31 flavors HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM! Wounder if i can get 31 colors on an ls then we really would have 31 flavor ! I an big guy in a little coat !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2006, 12:08 AM~5504044
> *31 flavors HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM! Wounder if i can get 31 colors on an ls  then we really would have 31 flavor ! I an big guy in a little coat !
> *


 o was talking about Cookie Cutter Lowriders


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What the hell does that mean ?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2006, 12:15 AM~5504067
> *What the hell does that mean ?
> *


people with fear of being different they never sway or stare the the direction that leads outside the box


----------



## zfelix

..................






































Dude.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 27 2006, 01:18 AM~5504078
> *people with fear of being different they never sway or stare the the direction that leads outside the box
> *


bother then that wouldbe yourself ! Your the 1 that asked why did it have to be an ls contest Is your box locked shut !


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2006, 01:08 AM~5504044
> *31 flavors HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM! Wounder if i can get 31 colors on an ls  then we really would have 31 flavor ! I an big guy in a little coat !
> *


going to call yours crayola? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice i just may! or clydascope


----------



## boskeeter




----------



## steelers#1

Heres mine! VATOS


----------



## shrekinacutty

OK SO WERE CAN I GET A CLIP ???


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 29 2006, 10:11 PM~5517626
> *OK SO WERE CAN I GET A CLIP ???
> *


From Scale Lows


----------



## shrekinacutty

HOW MUCH ?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 30 2006, 12:32 PM~5520811
> *HOW MUCH ?
> *


I belive it's $25 with grill plated and $20 with grill not plated


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@May 29 2006, 10:09 PM~5517606
> *  Heres mine! VATOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mr.biggs, Can this model be in the contest,thanks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@May 30 2006, 10:37 PM~5524009
> *mr.biggs, Can this model be in the contest,thanks
> *


That's the one I plan to use. I asked about it a while back, and I was told that this kit is okay for the contest.


----------



## steelers#1

thanks.....


----------



## lowrid3r

its the same as the new one just molded in black and diferent box


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@May 30 2006, 10:37 PM~5524009
> *mr.biggs, Can this model be in the contest,thanks
> *


that kit is cool homie!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

cant wait to start tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## kansascutty

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

x3


----------



## STHPW3305

Good Luck to everyone. I'm not a builder but I love the Monte Carlo.

FYI... If anyone is interested in making some cash by building me an 1984 Monte Carlo to match my car please pm me and I will send you pics.

Again Good Luck.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 15 2006, 06:07 PM~5434482
> *TAKE A PIC OF YOU COMPLETE KIT. THEN ENTER IT ON JUNE 1ST OR BEFORE  JUNE 10 DEAD LINE. AND HAVE IT COMPLETED BY AUG.31 06. WE THE SPONCER'S WILL JUDGE THE CAR'S MAKE SURE TO TAKE CLEAN AND CLEAR PIC'S OF YOUR BUILD,AND PROGRESS PIC'S WILL HELP. AS YOU ALL KNOW THE JUDGE'S/SPONCER'S HAVE BUILDING EXPERIENCE UNDER THERE BELT. THIS WAY THERE WILL BE NO QUESTION ABOUT WHO GOT WHAT.
> 
> THE LS CLIP'S  WILL BE OUT IN TIME FOR CONTEST.
> 
> 1ST PLACE. BIG BODY CADI FROM SCALE LOWS,PLAQUE FROM MR.BIGGS,AND A SET OF ARMANDO'S  MASTERPIECES TIRE SET UP.
> 
> 2ND PLACE.76 CAPRICE AND SET OF PEGASUS D'S FROM FROM BETOS CUSTOM'S,AND A NEW 1/24 SCALE KIT OF YOUR CHOICE FROM MR BIGGS.
> 
> 3RD PLACE.100 PE RADIO FACE PLATE'S FROM MINIDREAMS INC, AND A 1/24 SCALE NEW KIT OF YOU CHOICE FROM COLLECTOR'S CHOICE INC.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER.
> *






:0 :0 :0 its almost like Christmas time, waiting on tomarrow. LOL.


----------



## Sleepy2368

is there a specific time we have to wait until or is it when the clock hits 12:00 then the race is on?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 31 2006, 10:00 PM~5530200
> *is there a specific time we have to wait until or is it when the clock hits 12:00 then the race is on?
> *


post your build before you start. then after 12:am june 1st. it's on. :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

I already posted a pic on the sign up thread, do I need to post another right before?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 31 2006, 10:08 PM~5530244
> *I already posted a pic on the sign up thread, do I need to post another right before?
> *


not realy. but it would only be fair to all..they must post it with a june 1st or 10 on it.


----------



## steelers#1

wherre do we post the pics by 12 a.m. june 1st,mr.biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

monte carlo build off sign in sheet..1 topic down :biggrin:


----------



## steelers#1

thanks,


----------



## OJD Hydraulics

what about everyone makes their own topic about there progress on their monte carlo


----------



## kustombuilder

Hell no.You must really want this server to crash.


----------



## OJD Hydraulics

my bad i forgot about that...lol


----------



## Project59

updated my pic in the sign in sheet with todays date when can we officially start???


----------



## kustombuilder

PROJECT59.Your leaving the ss front end?no biggie.just askin.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 1 2006, 05:33 PM~5534863
> *PROJECT59.Your leaving the ss front end?no biggie.just askin.
> *


no can do little homie this is an ls build and my clip is in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin: :thumbsup: just checkin.looking good tho.


----------



## carl

just a suggestion howbout a mr biggs front clip


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 1 2006, 06:30 PM~5534851
> *updated my pic in the sign in sheet with todays date when can we officially start???
> *


Bitch you better not win !LOL! 
you better be building right now ! That goes for all of you in the build off ! 

Get to work ! Come back here while your waiting for the paint dry LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2006, 12:37 PM~5539337
> *Bitch you better not win !LOL!
> you better be building right now ! That goes for all of you in the build off !
> 
> Get to work  ! Come back here while your waiting for the paint dry LOL!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## psn8586

If my kit doesnt come in the mail by the 10th, since i sent the payment today and its in california,..im in Fl. Can i get the benefit of the doubt and still enter. If i show yall the ending bid?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 2 2006, 08:11 PM~5542505
> *If my kit doesnt come in the mail by the 10th, since i sent the payment today and its in california,..im in Fl. Can i get the benefit of the doubt and still enter. If i show yall the ending bid?
> *


good question, i think you should dont know tho you gota talk to biggs


----------



## 2-Face '64

Is it ok to enter even if you dont have a front clip?
Even though it's a little too late to ask this since i already entered...


----------



## psn8586

Its, ls's only homie. Not unless you wanna build ur own ls clip?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

I'LL TAKE THE SPARE SS CLIPS IF NO ONE HAS A USE FOR EM'.....................


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jun 2 2006, 12:37 PM~5539337-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch you better not win !LOL!
> you better be building right now ! That goes for all of you in the build off !
> 
> Get to work  ! Come back here while your waiting for the paint dry LOL!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 bitch now is it????? Oh your going down you dirty slut it's on now mother fucker your gonna need more then a fancy paint job to contend here homie :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 2-Face '[email protected] 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5542706
> *Is it ok to enter even if you dont have a front clip?
> Even though it's a little too late to ask this since i already entered...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an ls build off so you better get a hold of 1ofaknd and get your self a front clip in the mail or start building one yourself
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-holly.hoodlum_@Jun 3 2006, 02:05 AM~5543583
> *I'LL TAKE THE SPARE SS CLIPS IF NO ONE HAS A USE FOR EM'.....................
> *


$50 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 3 2006, 07:13 AM~5543885
> *:0  bitch now is it????? Oh your going down you dirty slut it's on now mother fucker your gonna need more then a fancy paint job to contend here homie  :roflmao:
> This is an ls build off so you better get a hold of 1ofaknd and get your self a front clip in the mail or start building one yourself
> $50 :biggrin:
> *



LOL! Brother this 1 will be popin BELIVE ME ! and i ant going to spray it ! Its just going to be a nice cruzer ! LOL! SHIT I AM GOING ALL AT ON THIS ! You see what that top awards are ! Build your best hoime and complete it ! Show Me what you can do ! I be on my GAME belive me on that  

To anyone else that may read this WE ARE JUST KIDDING WITH EACH OTHER ! I carry no beef with anyone ! Its like a words share to get use to build the best we can in a time limit ! ARE OWN PERSONAL CONTEST LOL! You Got T-JAY :biggrin: 

OH by the way ! only thang fancy i see so far are some PEA GREEN WHEELS :0 


( i am running and laughing ) :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

check out my topic called HILUX By PROJECT59 David 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265493


----------



## 2low

were the pics at homies :biggrin: 
lets see some ls's


----------



## LOWX732

man wish i had $$$ and a kit i would so build this :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 4 2006, 06:44 PM~5550638
> *man wish i had $$$ and a kit i would so build this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car but it dont look like no 86 ls


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 4 2006, 06:44 PM~5550638
> *man wish i had $$$ and a kit i would so build this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that guy modified a montecarlo into a cutlass why the fuck would he do that













i know what it is


----------



## vengence

ok so i aint enterin mine then,thats ok,i need to do more just to be able to be competition for me to qualify anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## v8rebel

Im too cheap on this to buy the LS clip but I will build my SS and post it just for the hell of it..


----------



## Project59

Some minor progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 5 2006, 09:33 PM~5558326
> *Some minor progress pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job homie :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Thank's homie


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 5 2006, 07:33 PM~5558326
> *Some minor progress pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work on the roof, great color on the boot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## psn8586

what kit did that boot come from?


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 4 2006, 08:35 PM~5551396
> *damm that guy modified a montecarlo into a cutlass why the fuck would he do that
> i know what it is
> *


well we all know about that green and yellow big wheel cutlass with the LS clip on it.. :uh:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 5 2006, 08:33 PM~5558326
> *Some minor progress pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



  DAMN, i was waiting for someone to do that. Nice work so far homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jun 5 2006, 10:48 PM~5559214
> *   DAMN, i was waiting for someone to do that. Nice work so far homie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 That was the route I was gonna go also. Hell, it may end up being different just to leave the top on.


----------



## jevries

I tell you, that connvertible Monte looks sharp as a knife!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 14 2006, 07:29 AM~5426026
> *Scale Lows will be giving away a cadillac fleetwood big body for 1st place, best of the best
> example photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What will be for 2nd and 3rd place prize for the winners,bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jun 6 2006, 01:51 AM~5559771
> *What will be for 2nd and 3rd place prize for the winners,bro...
> *


reading is good.............Its a few pages back man. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jun 6 2006, 03:51 AM~5559771
> *What will be for 2nd and 3rd place prize for the winners,bro...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5434482


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 6 2006, 02:19 AM~5559578
> *I tell you, that connvertible Monte looks sharp as a knife!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Lookin reeaal good.


----------



## vengence

indeed that drop top style looks killer,


----------



## lowvanman

your drop top monte is the bomb i like it still not sure what iam doing with mine '
hey kansascutter whats up i see your on the broad


----------



## MARINATE

HERES SOME OF MINE IN PROGRESS :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so, the montes have to be built as ls's ?


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 6 2006, 08:26 AM~5560467
> *so, the montes have to be built as ls's ?
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## psn8586

where did that boot kit come from?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 6 2006, 09:26 AM~5560467
> *so, the montes have to be built as ls's ?
> *


yeah i think its lame theres no room for customizing the front end youre basically stuck with the LS front end


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 6 2006, 09:26 AM~5560467
> *so, the montes have to be built as ls's ?
> *


unless you can make it like the ES....


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 6 2006, 12:28 PM~5561626
> *unless you can make it like the ES....
> *


extra special?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 6 2006, 12:34 PM~5561657
> *extra special?
> *


essentially stupid


----------



## Project59

Thank's for all the compliments homie's still a long way to go  



The boot came from a 1965 Dodge cornet 500


----------



## maddhopper

ES or whatever the hell the basic of basic montes were... I remember on my title it had ES or might have been EC. Its been awhile....


----------



## 1ofaknd

Update on the LS clips...

Unplated versions are no longer available...only chrome. 25 shipped. (ready on the 17th) 
Anyone waiting on one from ebay, you will get be recieving a chrome one at no extra charge. 

and yes, this is an LS monte build..NOT an SS, RS, ES, Type R, or whatever else you can come up with, lol.


----------



## BigPoppa

for those who don't want to do an LS, expand your weathering skills, leave the clip off and do a beat-up bumperless hopper. Sometimes the weathered cars are cooler than the shiny ones. This is by a club member


----------



## kustombuilder

1ofaknd.How about a limited custom edition with floresent pink spinner hubcaps.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 6 2006, 12:05 PM~5561844
> *and yes, this is an LS monte build..NOT an SS, RS, ES, Type R,  or whatever else you can come up with, lol.
> *





DAAAAAAM! i guess im out as i cant afford a ls clip at this time..... :angry:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

make one...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 7 2006, 06:12 AM~5566346
> *make one...
> *


x-2


----------



## kustombuilder

Or contact menace and see what he might need that you have and you can trade.  hes a cool vato.im sure you can work something out.


----------



## MARINATE

THE BASE!!!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

here are a couple progress pics of mine. havent got a lot done yet... scratchbuilding takes too damn long. some of you all may recognize my parts car, its the 87 aerocoupe i turned into an ls like 4 or 5 years ago... 


















the parts car....


----------



## psn8586

I'm digging that vinyl top, never thought of that :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

looks real good keep up the good work guys I got my ls clip in today


----------



## LowRollinJosh

whats going on right there? is the clip too short or did you not trim the front lower fender enough?


----------



## psn8586

just looks like it needs to be trimmed from what i can see??


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 7 2006, 09:11 PM~5570667
> *
> whats going on right there? is the clip too short or did you not trim the front lower fender enough?
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> take it easy homie one thing at a time details are my friend and will get there mark ;)
> 
> 
> [url=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/2223/s0487pe.jpg[/url]
> 
> *


----------



## psn8586




----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 7 2006, 07:15 PM~5570702
> *take it easy homie one thing at a time details are my friend and will get there mark
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: looks gay good job :thumbsup: 



























j/p looks coo, what color did you say that was? looks classy


----------



## Project59

coming from a *** that didnt hurt all that much :biggrin: 

it's gm lime green it will look way nicer once i clear it


----------



## lowrid3r

o really


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 7 2006, 09:43 PM~5570960
> *o really
> *


j/k homie thanks


----------



## v8rebel

Not an LS since Im too cheap for the clip but Im buildin along anyways!


----------



## jevries

Really cool to see all different versions! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I'm feelin the Green Top Less!


----------



## zfelix

I wanna see that clip painted on the green one!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Jun 8 2006, 01:10 AM~5571945-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feelin the Green Top Less!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's man
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 8 2006, 01:20 AM~5571984
> *I wanna see that clip painted on the green one!
> *


soon homie soon


----------



## Lady2-Face '64

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 03:55 PM~5568832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BASE!!!
> *



LOOKS LIKE A MINI VERSION OF MY CAR


----------



## Project59

shit homie with a little bit of paint ive got your wheels


----------



## Project59




----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 7 2006, 02:55 PM~5568832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that what the real car looks like? with the pieces in between the fenders and license plate? I was looking for pics of the trunk on a real car but couldn't find any


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jun 8 2006, 07:11 PM~5576579
> *is that what the real car looks like? with the pieces in between the fenders and license plate? I was looking for pics of the trunk on a real car but couldn't find any
> *


have a look right here homie  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...onte+carlo+fest


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 8 2006, 06:13 PM~5576594
> *have a look right here homie
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...onte+carlo+fest
> *


whew....good thing thing i haven't painted yet, I got more work to do. Thanks for the heads up bro!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jun 8 2006, 07:17 PM~5576620
> *whew....good thing thing i haven't painted yet, I got more work to do. Thanks for the heads up bro!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

i guess ill post progress here?


----------



## Project59




----------



## psn8586

you adding any side panels proj59?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 8 2006, 07:55 PM~5576776
> *you adding any side panels proj59?
> *


now if i gave away all my ideas we'd be building the same car now wouldn't we :tongue: 

Ive got a few more tricks stashed up my sleves yet and will post progress as i go


----------



## vengence

im still wishin i woulda entered mine,


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2006, 07:32 PM~5576967
> *im still wishin i woulda entered mine,
> *


Have until the 10th.


----------



## vengence

i tried lookin for it,and no avail,its lost somewhere in my boxes of stuff.


----------



## 1phatxb

damn this fuckers bad this is going to be the one to beat good job 59!!!!






> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 8 2006, 06:54 PM~5576767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

where do i find things like speaker boxes and hydros for models?


----------



## 1phatxb

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2006, 08:14 PM~5577180
> *where do i find things like speaker boxes and hydros for models?
> *


hit up 1ofakind or beto they got all the cool shit


----------



## vengence

thanks,thats what i did,


i also found this place........
http://www.hoppinhydros.com/


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 8 2006, 09:11 PM~5577161
> *damn this fuckers bad this is going to be the one to beat good job 59!!!!
> *


Thank's homie but theres alot of other talent here that will more then likely put me to shame but ima try my hardest to create the #1 choice as i really want those mando wheels and that big body cadi  

with all that said i have a long ways to go  

it's a good thing this contest is running till august :biggrin:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 8 2006, 07:54 PM~5576767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 8 2006, 06:54 PM~5576767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks better and better!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres a starting look at what i got working ! 


















lets see more progress pic fellas ! 

The 10th which is the last day to enter and dont forget this is a time limited build off ! 

SO GET THOSE EXACTOS A CUTTING !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice start Mini. I know your gonna flip out a badass ride.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YEa i got to decide if i want to try the rear bumper thing or just leave it !


----------



## LowandBeyond

here ya go homies, if you need reference pics. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196410


I'm feeling the rasberry one with gold trim


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 9 2006, 11:11 PM~5583913
> *here ya go homies,  if you need reference pics.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196410
> I'm feeling the rasberry one with gold trim
> *


That one is klean, but the sky blue conv. is kleaner :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2006, 12:33 AM~5583824
> *heres a starting look at what i got working !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see more progress pic fellas !
> 
> The 10th which is  the last day to enter  and dont forget this is a time limited build off !
> 
> SO GET THOSE EXACTOS A CUTTING !
> *



MINI WHERES THE REST OF THE PICS......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what do you want to see !LOL!

All i have done was get the clip on ! I didnt get the monte from BETO till yesterday and i had to work all night ! 

Are you use to me posting like a whore LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2006, 09:04 AM~5584566
> *what do you want to see !LOL!
> 
> All i have done was get the clip on ! I didnt get the monte from BETO till yesterday and i had to work all night !
> 
> Are you use to me posting like a whore LOL!
> *



UR HOLDING BACK ON THE THE PICS CAUSE OF THE BUILD OF HUH!!!! LOL


----------



## carl

i got me a 86monty
today


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 10 2006, 08:48 AM~5584931
> *i got me a 86monty
> today
> *


so what, what you want a cookie now :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 10 2006, 10:48 AM~5584931
> *i got me a 86monty
> today
> *


post your entry in the sign off sheet by the end of the day or you will not be able to contend


----------



## vengence

ok guys hows it lookin for yall so far?


----------



## Project59

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

looks good man...


----------



## Project59




----------



## vengence

looks good,you just gonna leave it layed out? i think it would look killer on 3.


----------



## zfelix

:thumbsup:
:cheesy:











I say Chrome the Undies And Put The Noes In The Air


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 06:29 PM~5590577
> *looks good,you just gonna leave it layed out? i think it would look killer on 3.
> *


don't know yet homie i havent decided what position im gonna go with yet ive still got to many body mods to worrie about before i move on to the chassis


----------



## vengence

either way it looks killer........


----------



## Project59

Thank's homie


----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 05:40 PM~5590636
> *either way it looks killer........
> *



fuck yeah 59 looking good


----------



## zfelix

Any more progress besides project 59??? :dunno:


----------



## psn8586

ill post some in few


----------



## psn8586

this is all imma post for now, im so tired, been working on the monte for about 5 straight hours...and im not even done with the trunk, lol. I dont think im even gonna use this kind of pump :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 11 2006, 09:38 PM~5592430
> *this is all imma post for now, im so tired, been working on the monte for about 5 straight hours...and im not even done with the trunk, lol.  I dont think im even gonna use this kind of pump  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## Sleepy2368

I guess we're posting progress pics here, so here goes mine :biggrin: 

















I'm going to have to tweak the hood hinge a little, doesn't open as expected, oops lol


----------



## zfelix

^^^^^^^^^^Now Thats badass!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 12 2006, 02:15 AM~5592978
> *^^^^^^^^^^Now Thats badass!!!
> *



x2 very nice.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*Nice Bowtie*_









[/quote]


----------



## vengence

looks tight,,


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi+Jun 12 2006, 02:15 AM~5592978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Now Thats badass!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2006, 02:21 AM~5592983
> *x2 very nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@Jun 12 2006, 07:53 AM~5593522
> *Nice Bowtie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o stop, you're making me blush :biggrin: Really tho, thanks for the comments, I hope it stays looking good all the way to the end.


----------



## vengence

good luck with it,


----------



## kustombuilder

Thats coming out nice.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jun 12 2006, 03:14 AM~5592975
> *I guess we're posting progress pics here, so here goes mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to tweak the hood hinge a little, doesn't open as expected, oops lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking pretty sharp over there you trying to creep up on them wheels aint ya :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586




----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS REALLY GOOD SLEEPY!!! GREAT START!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

whens the next build off... looks like fun... didnt see this one till to late


----------



## jevries

Man, that Monte already looks sharp as a knife!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

just broke the dremal out........
















and started getting the windows ready.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 13 2006, 04:21 AM~5599172
> *just broke the dremal out........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and started getting the windows ready.
> *


:cheesy:

i was waiting for a hollywood top!!!

lookin good brother


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jun 12 2006, 09:37 PM~5597786
> *whens the next build off... looks like fun... didnt see this one till to late
> *



d1ulove2h8.Your in flips club right?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

making slow progress here, trying to pay attention to all the details. got the driver's door and trunk cut out, new trailing arms made, batteries glued together, battery rack made (sprung after i glued it and removed it from the batteries, lol) pumps started, and all the unnecessary/unwanted holes in the chassis filled in. i also scraped off the ugly lettering on the chassis from where it was made. hopefully i will start making more progress soon... ~JO$H~


----------



## psn8586

looks good man, looks like were in the same boat with detail..im trying not to take too long but still not skip any corners!


----------



## Project59

great work guy's keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 13 2006, 07:38 PM~5603564
> *making slow progress here, trying to pay attention to all the details. got the driver's door and trunk cut out, new trailing arms made, batteries glued together, battery rack made (sprung after i glued it and removed it from the batteries, lol) pumps started, and all the unnecessary/unwanted holes in the chassis filled in. i also scraped off the ugly lettering on the chassis from where it was made. hopefully i will start making more progress soon... ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still waiting for a pm :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 13 2006, 01:19 PM~5601378
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i was waiting for a hollywood top!!!
> 
> lookin good brother
> *



thanks man, wanted to do a Vert, but every one and their brother is doing a vert. Hollywood top works too.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 13 2006, 08:38 PM~5603564
> *making slow progress here, trying to pay attention to all the details. got the driver's door and trunk cut out, new trailing arms made, batteries glued together, battery rack made (sprung after i glued it and removed it from the batteries, lol) pumps started, and all the unnecessary/unwanted holes in the chassis filled in. i also scraped off the ugly lettering on the chassis from where it was made. hopefully i will start making more progress soon... ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good Jo$h. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

here's mine.


----------



## steelers#1

Everyone Homies, I want to show you my project pictures. Notice I cut Gas Tank off and put sheet on Trunk Floor Frame. I sand make smooth Frames put putty on Frame and Door Handles and I make Monte Carlo LS Front Bumper + Back Bumper my self. Also I cut SunRoof and Cut B-Pillar between Door Window between Back Window LeftSide and RightSide. Cut Door and Trunk. Notice I look LowRider Magazine for Monte Carlo LS inside Trunk Rear deck It Look Real Rear Deck and Trunk Light License Frame.Also Perfect to Close Trunk. So now I am Think what color for House of Kolor I finish order from BlackGold will send me soon.Also Pumps, Speakers, Interior that I want make Look as Like LIFESTYLE Car Club my Favorite. I will put Plaque LIFESTYLE CC #1! Cool Homies.........STEELERS#1..


----------



## jevries

great job your all doing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

A lot of great work goin on here :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

this gonna be good!


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## v8rebel

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jun 13 2006, 11:41 PM~5604628
> *Everyone Homies, I want to show you my project pictures. Notice I cut Gas Tank off and put sheet on Trunk Floor Frame. I sand make smooth Frames put putty on Frame and Door Handles and I make Monte Carlo LS Front Bumper + Back Bumper my self. Also I cut SunRoof and Cut B-Pillar between Door Window between Back Window LeftSide  and RightSide. Cut Door and Trunk. Notice I look LowRider Magazine for Monte Carlo LS inside Trunk Rear deck It Look Real Rear Deck and Trunk Light License Frame.Also Perfect to Close Trunk. So now I am Think what color for House of Kolor I finish order from BlackGold will send me soon.Also Pumps, Speakers, Interior that I want make Look as Like LIFESTYLE Car Club my Favorite. I will put Plaque LIFESTYLE CC #1!  Cool Homies.........STEELERS#1..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like how you removed the rear pillar...nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang i wanted to post mine before today but camera was dead ! Now i feel like i am bitting off of steeler#1

I to cut the windo post off of my monte ! the side window on my past monte builds sucked so that was coming out on this 1 ~ 

I am aiming for a show car here so i went a little out so far on the body heres a few pics !


















































i am not going to do anything to hood i like the look of it all opening this way ! And sorry steeler#1 I had this done this weekend then saw yours today ! i wasnt tring to bite off you homie ! 

and thanks MR MIGGS for the clips 










now off to do the other door and hinge the hood and i am thinking the orange i put on the caddy ! no patterens just a real nice finish !
with the wheels the same color !


----------



## Mr Biggs

and thanks MR MIGGS for the clips 

and the rear bumper is on it's way bro..


----------



## zfelix

Looking Badass Mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 14 2006, 01:08 PM~5606727
> *Looking Badass Mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## psn8586

I really dont like how the whole thing sits with the chassis in, and the bumper is gettin in the way of somethin, and its frustrating as hell, but this is only a mock up to see how itll maybe look, and to bump up this topic!


----------



## raystrey

hey guys has anyone checked if the LS Biggs clips will fit the El Camino?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 14 2006, 10:26 PM~5609903
> *hey guys has anyone checked if the LS Biggs clips will fit the El Camino?
> *


i checked it out it's a lil bigger then the elco..won't fit


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 14 2006, 08:46 PM~5609691
> *I really dont like how the whole thing sits with the chassis in, and the bumper is gettin in the way of somethin, and its frustrating as hell, but this is only a mock up to see how itll maybe look, and to bump up this topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro are u gonna leave that glue on the under side of the trunk like that


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 14 2006, 12:44 AM~5604635
> *great job your all doing!! :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Thanks Homie, good-luck


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 14 2006, 05:38 AM~5604928
> *A lot of great work goin on here  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 14 2006, 05:38 AM~5604928
> *A lot of great work goin on here  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 14 2006, 09:22 AM~5605825
> *
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 14 2006, 09:47 AM~5606002
> *I like how you removed the rear pillar...nice!
> *


Thank you, Homies I know you like my B-Pillar


----------



## psn8586

*''but this is only a mock up to see how itll maybe look''*

Nope, its just a mock up, already took it off and started to make the real hinges...  :biggrin: basically, everything you saw isnt permanent, it all gets cleaned up and perfect


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 14 2006, 12:44 AM~5604635
> *great job your all doing!! :thumbsup:
> *


Hey, Thanks Homie


----------



## jevries

I tell you guys...this is one great comp! I totally dig the open roof top on minidreams ride...looks killer! Flip trunk 's gonna look classy on Felix' ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 14 2006, 10:24 PM~5610064
> *I tell you guys...this is one great comp! I totally dig the open roof top on minidreams ride...looks killer! Flip trunk 's gonna look classy on Felix' ride! :thumbsup:
> *


lol naw homie i aint in this one that was just a quote


----------



## jevries

oops, my mistake.... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

awwww shiiiiittt!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

damn lookin good


----------



## vengence

so far 59 is in the lead as far as custom work is comin,,,,,


----------



## v8rebel

I wish I was cool enough to add all the bells n whistles like everyone else but Im not so heres my progress photos. hehe 




























GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!! GOT SOME SICK ASS RIDES UP HERE!!


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 07:03 PM~5614193
> *awwww shiiiiittt!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dontre. yu have to do the hood


----------



## Project59

Thank's homie's  

vvvv aint a damn thing wrong with that homie looks killer those gold d's go great with that color :thumbsup: vvvv


> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 15 2006, 08:29 PM~5614479
> *I wish I was cool enough to add all the bells n whistles like everyone else but Im not so heres my progress photos. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!! GOT SOME SICK ASS RIDES UP HERE!!
> *


----------



## v8rebel

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 06:32 PM~5614511
> *Thank's homie's
> 
> vvvv aint a damn thing wrong with that homie looks killer those gold d's go great with that color  :thumbsup: vvvv
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 15 2006, 08:30 PM~5614493
> *:0 dontre. yu have to do the hood
> *


yup yup dont worrie about that :biggrin: 
the floor boards are probally getting the same treatment


----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 07:38 PM~5614545
> *yup yup dont worrie about that  :biggrin:
> the floor boards are probally getting the same treatment
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59

uffin:


----------



## psn8586

odd...but im diggin it, its really diff!


----------



## Models IV Life

hey 59 are those the pegasus aluminum pumps or plastic?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by psn8586+Jun 15 2006, 09:48 PM~5614900-->
> 
> 
> 
> odd...but im diggin it, its really diff!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait till you see it with the glass and the engine in there homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jun 15 2006, 09:48 PM~5614901
> *hey 59 are those the pegasus aluminum pumps or plastic?
> *


plastic! you say they have aluminum ones :0


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 07:51 PM~5614915
> *Just wait till you see it with the glass and the engine in there homie  :biggrin:
> plastic! you say they have aluminum ones  :0
> *


yup I got some and they look exactly alike. they might be the same just in plastic.


----------



## v8rebel

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 07:42 PM~5614866
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! that is sweet!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass! I love the hood and trunk. Nice work man.


----------



## Project59

thank's homie's my last pic of the night more over the weekend to come


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 15 2006, 08:57 PM~5614958
> *yup I got some and they look exactly alike. they might be the same just in plastic.
> *


they are the one's i made for pegasus. but then they got cheap and went to plastic
here are the last of the aluminum one's. i even have the first one's called o.g hopper fat boy's.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 09:15 PM~5615080
> *thank's homie's my last pic of the night more over the weekend to come
> 
> 
> *


i can see the evil in your eye's 59 ....
can't wait till it's done


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: homie i want them wheels :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 09:20 PM~5615138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: homie i want them wheels  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 08:18 PM~5615104
> *they are the one's i made for pegasus. but then they got cheap and went to plastic
> here are the last of the aluminum one's. i even have the first one's called o.g hopper fat boy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah there you go!!!!! sell me 2 sets of 4 of the smaller size!!!!..lol.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5615156
> *
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 15 2006, 09:27 PM~5615186
> *Yeah there you go!!!!! sell me 2 sets of 4 of the smaller size!!!!..lol.
> *


these are the last one i have bro. if not you know i would fred.
but i got alot of these...backing plate's i can sell you.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 08:30 PM~5615208
> *
> 
> 
> *


looks like my homie jerrys old car dancer "FourPlay". THE FLAG IS IN THE INSIDE AND THE ROOF.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 08:42 PM~5615235
> *these are the last one i have bro. if not you know i would fred.
> but i got alot of these...backing plate's i can sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHA..I THOUGHT YOU EMPTIED OUT YOUR PIGGY BANK HOMIE!!! :biggrin: AWW OK COOL. I GOT A FEW SO YEAH MAYBE SOME BACKING PLATES FOR THE ONES I GOT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 15 2006, 09:30 PM~5615208
> *
> 
> 
> *


ok now i get ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 15 2006, 09:46 PM~5615249
> *HAHAHAHA..I THOUGHT YOU EMPTIED OUT YOUR PIGGY BANK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  AWW OK COOL. I GOT A FEW SO YEAH MAYBE SOME BACKING PLATES FOR THE ONES I GOT.
> *


just hit me up dog. i'll take care of you.


----------



## psn8586

pm me about a price on those plates!!!


----------



## MARINATE

*LOOKING SWEET PROJECT 59.....V8REBAL I GOT THE SAME COLOR.....*


----------



## v8rebel

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 16 2006, 05:47 AM~5616829
> *LOOKING SWEET PROJECT 59.....V8REBAL I GOT THE SAME COLOR.....
> *



Im a fan of the spray cans! hah


----------



## vengence

hey biggs i might need 2 of the small pumps from you,,,,,



again 59 is in the lead so far as far as custom work goes,lookin good everyone,


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 10:42 PM~5615235
> *but i got alot of these...backing plate's i can sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need some!!! damn you biggs, you got everything execpt for the small switch panel.... which you either have made or will now... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 12:00 PM~5618563
> *I need some!!!  damn you biggs, you got everything execpt for the small switch panel.... which you either have made or will now...  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie i got those too!


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 01:03 PM~5618582
> *shit homie i got those too!
> *


I knew it.... how about plumbing too? I know you have/had deltas... 

is there ANYTHING you don't have yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 12:05 PM~5618600
> *I knew it.... how about plumbing too?  I know you have/had deltas...
> 
> is there ANYTHING you don't have yet?  :biggrin:
> *


i got most of the good stuff. but it's running out. all i have left is alot of is the backing plate's.


----------



## kustombuilder

what did i miss.i was in a meeting. :dunno:


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 01:16 PM~5618673
> *i got most of the good stuff. but it's running out. all i have left is alot of is the backing plate's.
> *


you should just start your own line of products for stores to sell.. *well other then scalelows, I mean like other hobby shops*... but I'm sure you thought of that a while back too.


----------



## 1ofaknd

ok folks...chrome grills are back.

Anyone who has purchased a clip and has not recieved it yet, they are shipping out TODAY! 

a new ebay listing will be made tonight for the clips with chrome grills.


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5618701
> *what did i miss.i was in a meeting. :dunno:
> *


you missed the stripper, the zombies, the alien attack, WW]I[, the price of gas dropping to $1.19 again only to go back up to $3.99 a minute later. A third world country get its leader over thrown, then to have a civil war, then have a dictatorship rule. other then that.. nothing much...... :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 16 2006, 12:25 PM~5618719
> *ok folks...chrome grills are back.
> 
> Anyone who has purchased a clip and has not recieved it yet, they are shipping out TODAY!
> 
> a new ebay listing will be made tonight for the clips with chrome grills.
> *


YEAAAAAAAAAAA BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post the link when you get em on ebay.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 01:27 PM~5618726
> *you missed the stripper, the zombies, the alien attack, WW]I[, the price of gas dropping to $1.19 again only to go back up to $3.99 a minute later.  A third world country get its leader over thrown, then to have a civil war, then have a dictatorship rule.  other then that.. nothing much...... :biggrin:
> *



Dam.I knew i should have skiped that meeting.


----------



## 1ofaknd

i've already sold all the clips i've made up so far so i need to get to making more...i've got about a dozen chrome grills left here now (more can always be chromed though)










and biggs, i didn't forget about ya!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok another up date from Minidreams ! 

Frist off ! PROJECT59 ! Your nutts dog ! that shit is way more custom then what i am doing and is tight as fuck ! With all that shit cut open like you have to tilt the hood and front flip and then have the trunck split in the middle ! 

Now for my progress which has been slow ! I finially got every thing hinged and opening like a champ so now its time to do the jams and get the body fixed for paint ! Here you go ! 


































Oh and these guys stopped by to learn a few things LOL!










keep the progress pics coming and Hats off to Project 59 for OPENING up the mind and going wild !


----------



## kustombuilder

belive me.im learning. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 16 2006, 12:53 PM~5618845
> *i've already sold all the clips i've made up so far so i need to get to making more...i've got about a dozen chrome grills left here now (more can always be chromed though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and biggs, i didn't forget about ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i know you wouldn't :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5618979
> *  i know you wouldn't :biggrin:
> *


i've only had them for what...a few days now? lol.


----------



## Project59

thank's again guys and mini thank's very much just one thing tho im going to need to borrow your homies so i can post a pic of them beside my car because with your first statement about my car it sounds like your over here learning a few things :tongue: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 16 2006, 01:22 PM~5618997
> *i've only had them for what...a few days now? lol.
> *


+ 11 month's that's cool. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 05:40 PM~5619486
> *+ 11 month's that's cool. :biggrin:
> *


lol

I misplaced them and forgot all about it..but i found them luckily. You probably don't even need them anymore huh, lol


----------



## Pokey

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. 
Damn, I'm way behind! I don't even have a clip yet! But at least I have an excuse for being a slacker this time. I was involved in a three car accident on the highway, on my way home from work (not my fault). My wrist got fucked up, but other than that, I'm okay. Luckilly, I was driving my wifes' car.  









I haven't even touched my models in almost a month because of my accident. I just got the splint off of my wrist today, so I'm gonna finish up my Mustang this weekend, and get my ass going on my LS monte.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Damn! Good to know your okay bro! :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 16 2006, 08:38 PM~5620942
> *Sorry I haven't been around much lately.
> Damn, I'm way behind! I don't even have a clip yet! But at least I have an excuse for being a slacker this time. I was involved in a three car accident on the highway, on my way home from work (not my fault). My wrist got fucked up, but other than that, I'm okay. Luckilly, I was driving my wifes' car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even touched my models in almost a month because of my accident. I just got the splint off of my wrist today, so I'm gonna finish up my Mustang this weekend, and get my ass going on my LS monte.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

good 2 know u are okai homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 16 2006, 09:38 PM~5620942
> *Sorry I haven't been around much lately.
> Damn, I'm way behind! I don't even have a clip yet! But at least I have an excuse for being a slacker this time. I was involved in a three car accident on the highway, on my way home from work (not my fault). My wrist got fucked up, but other than that, I'm okay. Luckilly, I was driving my wifes' car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even touched my models in almost a month because of my accident. I just got the splint off of my wrist today, so I'm gonna finish up my Mustang this weekend, and get my ass going on my LS monte.
> *



That will buff out. Alittle bondo, your good to go. 

Naw, its good to hear your doing better.


----------



## mista_gonzo

Damn everyones Monte is coming along pretty nice! Wish I could've built one. Maybe later on, I'll order a clip from you Ryan (when you get more in). Cant wait to see all the cars done!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Damn pokey im glad your ok I was wondering why I havent heard from you figured you would have wrote me and told me the package got there by now but as long as your ok thats all that counts :angel:


----------



## zfelix

lookin good everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6066750022


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 12:00 PM~5618563
> *I need some!!!  damn you biggs, you got everything execpt for the small switch panel.... which you either have made or will now...  :biggrin:
> *


mr.biggs,I will buy 100 of backing plates for how much $$ P.M. me...


----------



## Project59




----------



## 1phatxb

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 17 2006, 08:35 PM~5625022
> *
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: damn 59 cant wait to see that fucker done it looks very very nice bro!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 18 2006, 03:10 AM~5625206
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: damn 59 cant wait to see that fucker done it looks very very nice bro!
> *


holy shit ! :0 


i just ordered my clip finally .... when is the deadline ... and i will put some funds in the bank and pay tonight ,


----------



## drnitrus

project59 is out for blood


----------



## chackbayplaya

:thumbsup: looks good!


----------



## vengence

looks very good,dont worry i was in a wreck also........

so i wont be orderin any parts or gettin to work on any models anytime soon.....


----------



## BigT[NZ]

damn, its car crash central.
Good to hear that everyone is still with us at least


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 16 2006, 08:38 PM~5620942
> *Sorry I haven't been around much lately.
> Damn, I'm way behind! I don't even have a clip yet! But at least I have an excuse for being a slacker this time. I was involved in a three car accident on the highway, on my way home from work (not my fault). My wrist got fucked up, but other than that, I'm okay. Luckilly, I was driving my wifes' car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even touched my models in almost a month because of my accident. I just got the splint off of my wrist today, so I'm gonna finish up my Mustang this weekend, and get my ass going on my LS monte.
> *



maybe u should have tooken it back 2 the chevy dealer right down the street and seen if they could fix it :cheesy: lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Jun 18 2006, 11:09 PM~5630383
> *damn, its car crash central.
> Good to hear that everyone is still with us at least
> *


thanks,im just not able to return to the work i was doing,and i cant return to work until l&i gives me the ok,otherwise im screwed....


----------



## Project59

damn vengence you too???? glad to hear your ok as well homie :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 17 2006, 08:35 PM~5625022
> *
> *


LOOKING CLEAN, CREPTED ON THEM WITH THAT DOGG !!! 

GANGSTA!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FROM H.H


----------



## vengence

indeed so far 59 is in the lead......


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 09:42 PM~5615235
> *these are the last one i have bro. if not you know i would fred.
> but i got alot of these...backing plate's i can sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mr.biggs, I will buy 100 of those backing plates, how much $$ P.M. me


----------



## MARINATE

HERES MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 20 2006, 12:00 PM~5638113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MINE! :biggrin:
> *


Thats badass homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn marinate, that is lookin' NIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...NOTHING CRAZY JUST CLEAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Jun 20 2006, 11:02 AM~5638124
> *Thats badass homie.   :thumbsup:
> *



All right i quit this build off! I cant top this ! Give me back me ball i going home ! :angry: 

No for real Bro thats looking good ! A little too much gold for me but looks nice on top of that red ! 

Now when you do the guts youll have to have the column gold and all the door handels and try to add some gold to dash that looks like the billet panels !

the wheels are going looking like candy!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2006, 10:10 AM~5638174
> *All right i quit this build off! I cant top this ! Give me back me ball i going home ! :angry:
> 
> No for real Bro thats looking good !  A little too much gold for me  but looks nice on top of that red !
> 
> Now when you do the guts youll have to have the column gold and all the door handels and try to add some gold to dash that looks like the billet panels !
> 
> the wheels are going looking  like candy!
> *


OH COME MINI..U KNOW YOUR MONTE IS GONNA BE CLEAN ASS FUCK...AS FOR THE GOLD EVERTHING IS GOING GOLD...UNDERCARRIAGE, MOTOR..ETC....."I LOVE GOLD" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

keep up the good work.


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD MARINATE!! HEY IS THAT YOUR VERT CADDY IN THE BACKGROUND ALL TAKEN APART???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5638430
> *LOOKING GOOD MARINATE!! HEY IS THAT YOUR VERT CADDY IN THE BACKGROUND ALL TAKEN APART???
> *


YUP IT BROKE..BUT I'M GONNA REDO IT SOONER OR LATER!..JUST TRYING TO MAKE THE LS LOOK CLEAN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Lookin sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## carl

keep up the gooooood woooork


----------



## kustombuilder

marinate.Looking nice.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2006, 09:13 AM~5638526
> *marinate.Looking nice.
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOURS???? ANY PROGRESS YET?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2006, 11:13 AM~5638526
> *marinate.Looking nice.
> *


THANKS HOMIE...WHERES THE PROGRESS ON YOURS!


----------



## v8rebel

Mine got some scallops with a gold paint pen....looks sloppy but since im unofficial without the ls clip, I will just keep going and not worry about it. heh Ill post pics soon. Its just a pain to do so.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 20 2006, 11:30 AM~5638654
> *THANKS HOMIE...WHERES THE PROGRESS ON YOURS!
> *



Its coming.I havnt done much.I will this weekend.Now that i got my real caddy.Ihave been busy with that. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok i am building this 1 kinda of slow LOL! here is where i am on this ! 

saw Project 59 going on the body like a mad man so i went to the interior and trunk on mine ! 









i built a console that holds 6 kicker solars it will has the dish seats and i think i will try a more fancy way at the guts with rolled and flock!
a few more pics plus i have been working the door jams ! 

























Oh and i got to repersent Soul survivors car club of Kansas City , 


















i joined the club in the late 80s and was a member til about 6yrs ago when i got merried and moved ! Lot of great guys where in the club and now LIL members have made me feel the same welcome as they did back in day ! 

well got to get back to work on the Monte !


----------



## BigPoppa

real nice. Did you carve that out?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i casted off of a charm thats for a neckless ~


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## BigT[NZ]

Damn man, that looks mad.
Those door jams are tidy as hell


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good job , david


----------



## Pokey

That console is SWEET!


----------



## Project59

looking like a feirce competitive state up n here those rides are looking smooth as hell great work marinate and mini


----------



## wagonguy

is it too late to join in this? cuz if it cool witch u guys then im in, just gotta get oneof these tight kits.........


----------



## jevries

Looks killer already! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Man I love that console. :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 20 2006, 08:13 PM~5641847
> *is it too late to join in this? cuz if it cool witch u guys then im in, just gotta get oneof these tight kits.........
> *


sorry broski cut off for join date was june 10th


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2006, 12:19 PM~5639025
> *ok i am building this 1 kinda of slow LOL! here is where i am on this !
> 
> saw Project 59 going on the body like a mad man so i went to the interior and trunk on mine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i built a console that holds 6 kicker solars it will has the dish seats  and i think i will try a more fancy way at the guts with rolled and flock!
> a few more pics plus i have been working the door jams !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i got to repersent Soul survivors car club of Kansas City ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i joined the club in the late 80s  and was a member til about 6yrs ago when i got merried and moved ! Lot of great guys where in the club and now LIL members have made me feel the same welcome as they did back in day !
> 
> well got to get back to work on the Monte !
> *



I KNEW U WERE HOLDING OUT!...LOOKING GOOD MINI! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Looking Bad Ass Minidreams


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 21 2006, 09:57 AM~5644390
> *Looking Bad Ass Minidreams
> *


definitly :thumbsup:


----------



## v8rebel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Monte_Carlo

Info on body style differences from the SS and LS in 86

1986
For 1986, there were four distinct body styles available. The base model Sport Coupe was still available with the same general body panels that it had since 1981. New for the 1986 model year was a Luxury Sport model that had a revised front fascia, new "aero" side mirrors, and an updated sleek-looking rear fascia. The LS front fascia included "Euro" headlamps with removable bulbs in a plastic headlamp housing, versus the smaller all-in-one glass headlights of previous years. The rear bumper of the LS no longer had a "notch" between the bumper and trunk, and the taillights wrapped around so that they were visible from the sides of the car. The Super Sport model for 1986 incorporated the "aero" mirrors, yet still utilized the prior year's styling for the rear bumper. Also new this year was the Aerocoupe model. The Aerocoupe was created by modifications to the Super Sport body, including a more deeply sloped rear window and a shorter trunklid sporting a spoiler that laid more flat than previous Super Sports. Only 200 Aerocoupes were sold to the public, which happened to be the exact number NASCAR officials allowed for road model features to be incorporated into the racing cars.


----------



## vengence

mini its lookin good,very good,

so far as it stands,theres a close match between project 59 and mini,,,,,,


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

why is it that we only have 2 guys post progress ! Did you all get scared and run out ! Whats up? 

Looks like it will be easy to place inthis build off ! Only project 59 ,marinate and Myself are posting progress! 

well here are some more update picks From me

I got all the jams set and will start fine tuning them in after the glue dries but here are some more pics !


























only 3 players i seen in the game so far !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 22 2006, 01:33 PM~5651454
> *why is it that we only have 2 guys post progress ! Did you all get scared and run out ! Whats up?
> 
> Looks like it will be easy to place inthis build off ! Only project 59 ,marinate and Myself are posting progress!
> 
> well here are some more update picks From me
> 
> I got all the jams set and will start fine tuning them in after the glue dries  but here are some more pics !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 players i seen in the game so far !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YUP IT LOOK LIKE IT'S JUST USE......I JUST AIN'T GOING CRAZY LIKE YOU GUYS ARE! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS REALLY GOOD MINIDREAMS!!!! :thumbsup: 
WHAT DID I SAY????? PAST CONTEST HAVE ENDED UP LIKE THIS. ONLY 3 PPL SO FAR. MY PREDICTION OF 5 MAY BE WRONG!!! :dunno: LOOKS LIKE 3 WILL FINISH.


----------



## drnitrus

thats why i didnt even bother saying i was in on either one of these build offs. I had a couple of things i wanted to finish first. no point in starting another project then not finish by the deadline.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 22 2006, 02:00 PM~5651595
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD MINIDREAMS!!!! :thumbsup:
> WHAT DID I SAY????? PAST CONTEST HAVE ENDED UP LIKE THIS. ONLY 3 PPL SO FAR. MY PREDICTION OF 5 MAY BE WRONG!!! :dunno: LOOKS LIKE 3 WILL FINISH.
> *


Hey hey hey.i said i would finish.So count me in.Im in betwenn the build and my new caddy d'elegance :biggrin: .Oh yea.i need to ship dave(MINIDREAMS)stuff out too.i havnt forgotten.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*that would be kool three prizes for the three winners*_


----------



## raystrey

some of us are just getting a late start thats all. or in my case anyways. 



Now I need some help. Any one have pics of Altered Image?

I would love to do a newer version. I did various searches and I came up empty


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 22 2006, 12:07 PM~5651628
> *Hey hey hey.i said i would finish.So count me in.Im in betwenn the build and my new caddy d'elegance :biggrin: .Oh yea.i need to ship dave(MINIDREAMS)stuff out too.i havnt forgotten.
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

yea i guess im nobody :uh: my progress pics have just been overlooked :dunno: :guns:


----------



## DoUgH

thought i better give a little update on my build.

frame almost done









3wheel









and some bodywork


----------



## zfelix

All i see is red x's


----------



## DoUgH

> All i see is red x's
> [/quote
> 
> right click show pic then they will work sorry!


----------



## southside groovin

damn all the entries look good. wish i coulda entered but i got WAAAAAAAY to many projects on the table right now. got 1 comin up sumtime in the near future tho. just waitin to find a cheap aerocoupe on ebay......


----------



## mia30

This is what Dough post:
thought i better give a little update on my build.
frame almost done









3wheel









and some bodywork








Sorry and hope this works is there a edit button somewhere?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 22 2006, 06:47 PM~5653628
> *yea i guess im nobody  :uh:  my progress pics have just been overlooked  :dunno:  :guns:
> *


_*Josh, last pic is seen was your undercarriage? Did I miss some pic somewhere?*_


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 22 2006, 08:29 PM~5653897
> *Josh, last pic is seen was your undercarriage? Did I miss some pic somewhere?
> *


I don't even remember pics other than the old ones


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2006, 07:36 PM~5653952
> *I don't even remember pics other than the old ones
> *


x3


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm still in this. I'm not going crazy either. All I have so far is the hollywood top cut out, and I posted that progress. Haven't done much else. Started building the engine. :uh: Been collecting all the items I need. 
It isn't over till the fat biatch sings.  :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586

been busy with work, been workin 50 plus..  but still building


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM WAITING ON SOME PARTS. im still in the running....


----------



## zfelix

uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:dunno: 













Naw thats my other one. 








This is about all I have done. Shaved the trunk, cut the hollywood top, and started a motor for it. It will have a older 409 or something like that instead of the TPI. I'll post progress this weekend when I get down and dirty on it.


----------



## STHPW3305

Just wanted to say keep up all the good work. All the Montes are looking great. I am enjoying this.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 22 2006, 01:36 PM~5651801
> *some of us are just getting a late start thats all. or in my case anyways.
> Now I need some help. Any one have pics of Altered Image?
> 
> I would love to do a newer version. I did various searches and I came up empty
> *



anyone?? :dunno: 


I recall it had a multicolor remavable top that is what I really need pics of.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 22 2006, 01:36 PM~5651801
> *some of us are just getting a late start thats all. or in my case anyways.
> *


Same here man. Hell, I don't even have a clip yet! :0


----------



## Project59

Nothing crazy just snapped some outside pics and came to a final trunk set up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

coming along nice TJay !


----------



## Project59

Thanks David still got along way to go


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats the truth ! I have even gotten to the chassie or motor yet , lit alone even close to primer LOL!


----------



## Project59

yeah i havent touched my motor or chassis yet either lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

got any pics of the hood and trunk with the glass in it yet ?


----------



## Project59

the trunk has the glass fitted but im still working on the hood


----------



## drnitrus

comin along :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn nice!


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' damn good!


----------



## vengence

indeed yall lookin very good....


----------



## 1ofaknd

hey tjay, i just made a nice clear amp and subwoofer, would match that trunk lid pretty good. (i still got them in the oven actually! lol)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2006, 12:13 PM~5661819
> *hey tjay, i just made a nice clear amp and subwoofer, would match that trunk lid pretty good. (i still got them in the oven actually! lol)
> *



Then light it all up :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 24 2006, 02:14 PM~5661820
> *Then light it all up  :0  :0
> *


that's what i'm sayin!! lol


----------



## Sleepy2368

I'm still in this also, we just lost internet for a while so thats why no updates from me. I've been on vacation for almost a week now and I been working like mad on the monte. then I come back to see all this crazy stuff going on like glass panels(looks badass BTW) and mega speaker consoles, I'm not sure how well I'll be able to compete with that stuff but I'm still going to finish. I will have prog. pics as soon as my camera batteries charge, so prolly an hour or two. lata


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2006, 01:13 PM~5661819
> *hey tjay, i just made a nice clear amp and subwoofer, would match that trunk lid pretty good. (i still got them in the oven actually! lol)
> *


  hurry up and cook them bitches and gimmie a pic :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 01:30 PM~5662137
> * hurry up and cook them bitches and gimmie a pic  :biggrin:
> *



they are clear.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 24 2006, 02:46 PM~5662223
> *they are clear.
> *


  does that mean they are invisable :dunno: :tears: 































:roflmao: 

just kidding i just want to see what amp and what subs they are :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 01:50 PM~5662239
> * does that mean they are invisable  :dunno:  :tears:
> :roflmao:
> 
> just kidding i just want to see what amp and what subs they are  :biggrin:
> *


I posted a pic of them, did you not see them? LOL.

Naw I would like to see them also.


----------



## Project59

:0 nope musta missed them ima blame it on the server :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 02:17 PM~5662342
> *:0 nope musta missed them ima blame it on the server  :biggrin:
> *


LOL here I'll re post them




















:0 They are sweet!


----------



## Project59

:0 look at that detail GREAT WORK RYAN MAD PROPS!!!!!! ILL TAKE THEM ILL PAY CASH AND TAKE THEM TO GO PLEASE :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 02:22 PM~5662350
> *:0 look at that detail GREAT WORK RYAN MAD PROPS!!!!!! ILL TAKE THEM ILL PAY CASH AND TAKE THEM TO GO PLEASE  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

haha, ya'll got jokes huh!! lmao

ok, here's a pic of them, look closely


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :worship: :worship: :worship: those fuckers are off the hook


----------



## 1ofaknd

ok, seriously now, here is the real thing 












They are pretty much crystal clear, but my camera had some trouble trying to focus on them, lol


----------



## Sleepy2368

Ok, as promised...

these are right after clearcoat


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: back off sleepy those are mine :angry: j/k homie but for reall


----------



## Project59

nice paint scheme sleepy looks great


----------



## Sleepy2368

hehe thanks, i just noticed they look kinda fuzzy, must be when I resized and made jpg cuz they looked a lot better than that right off the memory card, and I was thinking about doing some gold on top, similiar to the black but smaller and not as long, but i ran out of clear so I don't know if I will after all.....bummer


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thaTS lookingb real good Sleepy Where did you get the LIL and lady from ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sleep fucking nice car!!

Ryan those are pretty badass. Gonna have to get some of those.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bad ass work man , love the paint


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 23 2006, 04:03 PM~5657830
> *the trunk has the glass fitted but im still working on the hood
> 
> 
> *


TJAY ! I just got an idea for you ! Get them clear subs from ryan , get rid of the box you got in there now and build a plixy box ! have the 2 subs faceing the floor and the box inside be mirror ! I got some sticky stuff if you cant find some mirriors! and add amps and put them behind a wall and glass to ! Get rid of the batties and say they are hidden behind the amp racks !

Paint the sub from the color of the car and do the magnit silver and black ! 

Pioneer had a clear sub in the earlier 90s


----------



## Project59

would you like to finish my build for me David???? 

:roflmao: j/k homie that sounds like it would look sweet could possibly be an idea


----------



## MARINATE

COMPETITION IS GETTING FIERCE :biggrin:  :


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 09:56 PM~5663603
> *would you like to finish my build for me David????
> 
> :roflmao: j/k homie that sounds like it would look sweet could possibly be an idea
> *



I was just tring to get you to place second Tjay ! Thats all! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 24 2006, 10:06 PM~5663655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPETITION IS GETTING FIERCE :biggrin:    :
> *



How you do the rim ! Tape it off or brush !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:08 PM~5663663
> *How you do the rim ! Tape it off or brush !
> *


ALL FREE HAND BRO!...BRUSH :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thinking about doing mine the same way ! but add some detail to the rim 1ofakinda showed me some shots for a wheel done that way !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5663657
> *I was just tring to get you to place second Tjay ! Thats all! :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bro ive got 1st, 2nd and 3rd on lock down :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:12 PM~5663677
> *thinking about doing mine the same way ! but add some detail to the rim 1ofakinda showed me some shots for a wheel done that way !
> *


NO NOT RIGHT MINI, BUT I'LL TAKE SOME TONIGHT & POST THEN TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 10:14 PM~5663686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: bro ive got 1st, 2nd and 3rd on lock down  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you do ! 

1st -minidreams 
2nd-project 59 
3rd-marinate

Youve got it locked like this still right!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only thing thats gonna put you over the edge is the long awaited paint scheme we all know your gonna fuck the game up with :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 10:25 PM~5663743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: only thing thats gonna put you over the edge is the long awaited paint scheme we all know your gonna fuck the game up with  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! belive it or not ! I want this just plan and clean !


----------



## Project59

lol right on :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

BOTH OF YOU ARE FUNNY.......I WON'T DOUBT YOU TWO WIN 1 OR 2 ALL I KNOW MINE IS GONNA BE A CLEAN SHOW..STREET....HOPPER! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thinking the orange i used on the Mini Beto caddy and chrom foil !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:28 PM~5663768
> *thinking the orange i used on the Mini Beto caddy and chrom foil !
> *


NO DON'T DO ORANGE..MY OTHER ONE IS ORANGE :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 24 2006, 10:28 PM~5663764
> *BOTH OF YOU ARE FUNNY.......I WON'T DOUBT YOU TWO WIN 1 OR 2 ALL I KNOW MINE IS GONNA BE A CLEAN SHOW..STREET....HOPPER! :biggrin:
> *



if you make yous a hopper you need a hoime standing beside it hittin a switch with the rear bumper hit the ground !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:28 PM~5663768
> *thinking the orange i used on the Mini Beto caddy and chrom foil !
> *


damn for real that goes and blows my ideas I just got a can of orange metal specks paint i was thinking of changeing the color on my car with


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 09:30 PM~5663778
> *if you make yous a hopper  you need a hoime standing beside it hittin a switch with the rear bumper hit the ground !
> *


JUST CLEAN WITH ALL GOLD UNDIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 09:30 PM~5663780
> *damn for real that goes and blows my ideas I just got a can of orange metal specks paint i was thinking of changeing the color on my car with
> *


NO SHIT YOU TOO....FUCK MY HOMIE IN SAN DIEGO HAS A REAL LS MONTE THAT IS ORANGE!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 10:30 PM~5663780
> *damn for real that goes and blows my ideas I just got a can of orange metal specks paint i was thinking of changeing the color on my car with
> *


what if i go green then ?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 24 2006, 09:28 PM~5663764
> *BOTH OF YOU ARE FUNNY.......I WON'T DOUBT YOU TWO WIN 1 OR 2 ALL I KNOW MINE IS GONNA BE A CLEAN SHOW..STREET....HOPPER! :biggrin:
> *


im not going to put myself above you homie you got some mad skillz up in here and wouldnt supprise me if you take either first or second i think its a toss up with you mini and sleepy


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 09:34 PM~5663800
> *im not going to put myself above you homie you got some mad skillz up in here and wouldnt supprise me if you take either first or second i think its a toss up with you mini and sleepy
> *


YOU & MINI GOT THE MOST MODS SO FAR...DON'T FORGET OTHER PEOPLE ARE STILL IN IT...THERE WATCHING WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE DOES THEN THERE GONNA BREAK OUT.......FOR ME IT'S ALL FUN & GAMES BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 24 2006, 09:40 PM~5663808
> *YOU & MINI GOT THE MOST MODS SO FAR...DON'T FORGET OTHER PEOPLE ARE STILL IN IT...THERE WATCHING WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE DOES THEN THERE GONNA BREAK OUT.......FOR ME IT'S ALL FUN & GAMES BRO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


all is good but if memory serves me correct you got 2 montes enterd into this build so im just waiting to see what you slap us upside the head with cause i only see you posting one


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 09:43 PM~5663821
> *all is good but if memory serves me correct you got 2 montes enterd into this build so im just waiting to see what you slap us upside the head with cause i only see you posting one
> *


NOTHING CRAZY :biggrin:  ALL I CAN SAY THAT NOTHING IS OPEN...NOTHING CRAZY BRO....BUT A BADASS PAINTJOB :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:  :uh:  :angry: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 24 2006, 09:45 PM~5663830
> *NOTHING CRAZY  :biggrin:   ALL I CAN SAY THAT NOTHING IS OPEN...NOTHING CRAZY BRO....BUT A BADASS PAINTJOB :biggrin:
> *


ha ha did i call that or what :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 09:46 PM~5663838
> *ha ha did i call that or what  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *if you make yous a hopper you need a hoime standing beside it hittin a switch with the rear bumper hit the ground ! *





> *damn for real that goes and blows my ideas I just got a can of orange metal specks paint i was thinking of changeing the color on my car with  *


these two statements make me want to quit  i had these 2 ideas when i started, and was how i was going to do mine...i think im going to quit now...nice progress guys keep it up :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 24 2006, 09:23 PM~5663993
> *these two statements make me want to quit    i had these 2 ideas when i started, and was how i was going to do mine...i think im going to quit now...nice progress guys keep it up  :tears:
> *



lol I feel ya, My first idea was candy apple red with gold trim.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2006, 04:32 PM~5662835
> *thaTS lookingb real good Sleepy Where did you get the LIL and lady from ?
> *


I made it in Paint Shop Pro 7, printed it on decal paper


here is a smaller version, it was a lot bigger and I printed it at 500dpi so it came out pretty good


----------



## Mr Biggs

i guess mini had the master key all this time.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2006, 04:00 PM~5662656
> *ok, seriously now, here is the real thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty much crystal clear, but my camera had some trouble trying to focus on them, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks sick!! Remember my Purple Daze T-bird it also had light underneath the clear speaker sets...they blinked on the beat of the music...really cool. Came from a toy miniature beat box.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jun 24 2006, 04:03 PM~5662672
> *Ok, as promised...
> 
> these are right after clearcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks sick bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

ok guys its gettin to be one kickass competition,59 ya lead is shortened up a ways,but yall makin em extremely badass,this is one judge that will need to relook at all the pics over and over just to be a fair one.....


----------



## Project59

Well im testing my skillz out for the first time ever useing putty (Epoxy)

ive desided i only want the middle holes on the hood to be open so ive sealed the side ones shut


----------



## Lownslow302

you shouldve left the trunk alone it looked good. did you use filler on the hood


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 25 2006, 08:02 PM~5667232
> *you shouldve left the trunk alone it looked good. did you use filler on the hood
> *


what do you mean leave the trunk alone????? only thing i did to the iner part of the trunk was add some epoxy so i can smooth out and straighten my cuts it will look great in the end and i used epoxy for the hood dont know how well it will work but we will see


----------



## Reverend Hearse

that hood was sick....
.
























.


















.

















.














until you filled it in . either way looks good though


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 27 2006, 10:37 AM~5675950
> *TTT
> *


got anything updated yet Homie!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 27 2006, 10:43 AM~5676150
> *got anything updated yet Homie!
> *


I'LL TRY TO GET THEM CLOSE UP PICS TOMARROW...I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW!!...BUT NO PROGRESS LATELY JUST SENT OUT UNDIES TO BE PLATED :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT YOURS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just mount the BIGG pack on it ! now finish up the door jams and getting ready for primer ! then i let it set and work on the interior and motor and chassie ! So i to got a long way to go !


----------



## steelers#1

Hey Homie, Everyone Vatos Look I have been Patient work on my project Monte Carlo LS. I Bet all vatos will be Shock and How do you get that. Well now everyone can Find out who I am, I really a Pro Builder But I have hard time to get too show you my model kits. Soon I will show you some other Model Kits Crazy Lowrider Kits. I have been Busy all the time. My Brother Help me to put picture and story in website. Hope you will understand why I am a Deaf person. I want to thank my brother for Help me for website in the computer. SO Look My Project pictures Hope you Like it. What I am doing now is Parts Accessories to put in my Monte Carlo LS. Also paint House of Kolor.

 I cut Wells and Putty on Fender then Sanded Smooth on Fenders  









 Frame putty over Frame so Look Real.  









 Sand smooth Frame all straight Ready to paint  









 I putty under Fender Sand smooth So Look Real nice.  









 Wow Look nice doors Trunk,ContKit,Hood,Ready for paint primer Base.  









 How Look Like Hydraulic Low or High on Car Stand?  









 I got picture From Car Show nice ContKit on Trunk.That Why I Like to make same as picture see wow my Monte Carlo LS Cont Kit never see Real One?


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass man, love it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jun 28 2006, 03:35 AM~5681308
> *Hey Homie, Everyone Vatos  Look I have been Patient work on my project Monte Carlo LS.  I Bet all vatos will be Shock and How do you get that. Well now everyone can Find out who I am, I really a Pro Builder  But I have hard time to get too show you my model kits. Soon I will show you some other Model Kits Crazy Lowrider Kits. I have been Busy all the time. My Brother Help me to put picture and story in website. Hope you will understand why I am a Deaf person. I want to thank my brother for Help me for website in the computer. SO Look My Project pictures Hope you Like it. What I am doing now is Parts Accessories to put in my Monte Carlo LS. Also paint House of Kolor.
> 
> I cut Wells and Putty on Fender then Sanded Smooth on Fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame putty over Frame so Look Real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand smooth Frame all straight Ready to paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I putty under Fender Sand smooth So Look Real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Look nice doors Trunk,ContKit,Hood,Ready for paint primer Base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Look Like Hydraulic Low or High on Car Stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got picture From Car Show nice ContKit on Trunk.That Why I Like to make same as picture see wow my Monte Carlo LS Cont Kit never see Real One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the 5th wheel looks kinda out of scale :dunno:

looks nice though :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1

My project Suicide Hood and Trunk,Just normal  

















 Open Doors, without door push Button.  

















 Wow Look How Car Stand High w/open Trunk,Door,Hood.


----------



## steelers#1

Do you Look at my Trunk....Hinges on Trunk Suicide also  









 Look my Hood Hinges to open Suicide.  









 I am Ready to paint primer and wait for arrive mail what I order House of Kolor.....  
































 Final arrived Here pic of House of Kolor Base and Candy Burgundy


----------



## 2low

Its gonna look great homie. if only everyone else posted pictures like you :biggrin: 

(thats a hint to you other guys  )


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks real good all raised up with everything opened. :0


----------



## steelers#1

Dayton Wire Wheels from Herb Deeks Models 









 Wow ArrowHead Aluminum Accessories Real Pully 7pc.  









 Car Club Plaque LIFESTYLE C.C.  









 Detail Master Custom Aluminum Bullet Steering Wheels Halo Type.  









 Model Car Garage LICENSE Frame and Knockoff.









 DetailMaster Radio Faces,Alumium padels,interior Deatil Set #1  









 Detail Master wired DistriButor Kit,Valve Cover plates + Caps


----------



## steelers#1

Detail Master, StreetRod wire Looms, Battery Hardware Kits,  









 Detail Master, Engine Detail Set #1...  









 Resin Battery Optima Yellow, pressure Dumps, Switchs, Cylinders..  









 4 Chrome Pumps From H H...  

















 I will paint same color House of Kolor on Battery Optima...


----------



## 2-Face '64

:0 Damn your putting some money into this build...
Looks real good so far.


----------



## BigPoppa

where did you get the optimas?


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2006, 06:52 AM~5681607
> *where did you get the optimas?
> *


Hi, The Optimas I made it myself, Do you want buy some,I will make some to Sell just P.M. me,thanks..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Steeler Kit is looking right ! The 5th wheel does look a little to big ! try taking the tire that comes with the kit and making it more that size ! I would do all your jam work before you paint ! I added a little half round stock to the interior tub to fill that gap in also ! 

go look on page 34 post 679 ! this shows some of my jam work ! Hate to see you do all this work and then not build jams ! and if you have never used that HOK candy ! Paint everything that you want that color all at once ! Its hard to match a second time ! 

MAN Fellas This is going to be the best build off i have ever seen let alone be part of ! 

Looks like project 59 will be in 3rd NOW LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## jevries

Bro, that's some a lot of hardware you got there! That ride is gonna be sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

damn homie looks great so far very cool excesories hit me up with a price on some of them optima batteries say maybe 8 of them


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

#2 :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586

update just to let yall know im still doin my thing...


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam.i have been screwing around with my real caddy.I need to get on the ball with this monte.


----------



## zfelix

Is It Me Or Is This Monte Build Off Going Kinda 

SLOW

:dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 29 2006, 08:02 AM~5687911
> *Is It Me Or Is This Monte Build Off Going Kinda
> 
> SLOW
> 
> :dunno:
> *


yup yup!!!! ahhhhh 3 will finish!!!!! good luck you 3!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

the slower te better.gives us more time.Fred.make that 4. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2006, 08:11 AM~5687988
> *the slower te better.gives us more time.Fred.make that 4. :biggrin:
> *



working slow doesnt give u more time it gives u less :thumbsup:

Now Lets See Who Finishes


----------



## kustombuilder

:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 29 2006, 08:14 AM~5688027
> *working slow doesnt give u more time it gives u less :thumbsup:
> 
> Now Lets See Who Finishes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!! EXACTLY!!!!! A DEADLINE IS A DEADLINE!!! UNLESS THEY PLAN ON EXTENDING AND EXTENDING AND EXTENDING LIKE THEY DID WITH THE 64 & TRUCK CONTEST. FUCK THAT. A DATE WAS SET. THE SLOWER IT GOES THE MORE TIME IS WASTED UNTIL "UT OHHH, I RAN OUT OF TIME"..


----------



## lowrid3r

yall beter get in gear steelers#1 looks like he really wants that fleetwood


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2006, 09:25 AM~5688097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!! EXACTLY!!!!! A DEADLINE IS A DEADLINE!!! UNLESS THEY PLAN ON EXTENDING AND EXTENDING AND EXTENDING LIKE THEY DID WITH THE 64 & TRUCK CONTEST. FUCK THAT. A DATE WAS SET. THE SLOWER IT GOES THE MORE TIME IS WASTED UNTIL "UT OHHH, I RAN OUT OF TIME"..
> *


deadline is the deadline. no matter what.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:11 AM~5689264
> *deadline is the deadline. no matter what.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT BIGGS!!!! THERE BETTER NOT BE NO COMPLAINING ABOUT THE TIME BECAUSE YOU GUYS GAVE PLENTY OF TIME.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2006, 01:27 PM~5689396
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT BIGGS!!!! THERE BETTER NOT BE NO COMPLAINING ABOUT THE TIME BECAUSE YOU GUYS GAVE PLENTY OF TIME.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2006, 02:11 PM~5689264
> *deadline is the deadline. no matter what.
> *


OH shit theres a dead line ????????????????????

[email protected] some one said they havent seen progress pic also ! Man look at this thread its loaded and the deadline was set to start when the clips where avalible so there should be no reason that you shouldnt have the clip by now or that you dont have enough time to complete ! Its still over 2months to finish You have to late Aug!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 29 2006, 12:39 PM~5689479
> *OH shit theres a dead line ????????????????????
> 
> [email protected]  some one said they havent seen progress pic also ! Man look at this thread its loaded and the deadline was set to start when the clips where avalible so there should be no reason that you shouldnt have the clip by now  or that you dont have enough time to complete ! Its still over 2months to finish You have to late Aug!
> *


and yes mini that mean's you too!



i will have my monte with a fresh coat of candy on it by tonight. the gut's are done
:biggrin: :wave:
time to step it up a bit homie's.


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2006, 03:12 PM~5690236
> *and yes mini that mean's you too!
> i will have my monte with a fresh coat of candy on it by tonight. the gut's are done
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 i can't wait to see em :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2006, 05:12 PM~5690236
> *and yes mini that mean's you too!
> i will have my monte with a fresh coat of candy on it by tonight. the gut's are done
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> time to step it up a bit homie's.
> *



I will check it out when i get home LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 29 2006, 03:46 PM~5690424
> *I will check it out when i get home LOL!
> *



i'll talk to you later tonight homie.


----------



## MARINATE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:angel: ... :biggrin: ... uffin: ~JO$H~


----------



## DEUCES76

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2006, 07:14 PM~5423804
> *THAT WILL BE GOOD BRO..SCALE LOWS WILL BE DONATING ALSO ..THANK'S
> THIS WILL BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


everyone has nice rides post more progress pics


----------



## 918 monster

i'm in may not win but just doing to c how i do


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 918 monster_@Jul 1 2006, 09:24 AM~5698461
> *i'm in may not win but just doing to c how i do
> *


too late to enter.


----------



## vengence

lookin good guys........


----------



## psn8586

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323

i didn't make the cut off time but fom what i seen so far looks good for the ones who made let's see some progress pics. not to critize but i see a lot of talking and less showing there's alot of u talking and less showing what we want is progress less critizizm from others that way you'll shut them up. that's my opinion on this build off. i hope nobody takes it personel


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2006, 06:52 AM~5681607
> *where did you get the optimas?
> *


Hey BigPoppa, I made these myself, took me awhile till I got it right for casting.. I think they came out great.. if you want some here is the cost..

Optimas are 2 for $1.00 + $1.00 s/h
10 batterys & over add .25 cents more to s/h
(example) 10 for $5.00 + $1.25 s/h

I accept Moneyordres and paypal

pm me to let me know? 

THANKS STEELERS#1


----------



## Reverend Hearse

doos open mayne !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ill have better pics when minidreams comes by with a better camera . until than heres a teaser ... :biggrin: 



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you need to tuck them fronts under hoime Or get you some 13s !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the rims dont stick out . just a bad pic thats all


----------



## S-10sForever

DAMN CANDYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!looking sick i love them rims i got 2 sets of them just sitting in my box!


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 13 2006, 10:32 PM~5424832
> *GREAT IDEA MR BIGGS!
> *


*WHERE DID U GET THE KIT FOR THAT MONTE CARLO*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 2 2006, 09:52 PM~5705425
> *WHERE DID U GET THE KIT FOR THAT MONTE CARLO
> *


ebay my friend..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## vengence

sounds good,just keep this judge workin yall..


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## PIGEON

HEY JERRY LAMNS STREET DANCER.I LOVE ALL HIS CARS


----------



## kjr2

v8rebel - what wheels are these? Thanks!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kjr2_@Jul 3 2006, 01:53 PM~5710112
> *v8rebel - what wheels are these? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*Gold D's, PM me if your interested*_


----------



## kjr2

I was just curious if they were Pegasus or Hoppin' Hydros brand? They look hella tight...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

they are pegaus wheels and BETOS has them in stock and he shipps FAST ! I think his now all come with the scaled 5.20 you cant bet that hoime Snatch a few sets from him ! I picked up 9 sets LOL!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

some progress pics...i wasnt getting into this contest too much, but then i said fuck it, went with my intuition, cut my vinyl half top off, and now its going to be a vert. im not trying to jock anyones style, but yet expanding on mine. most of you probably saw the 64 i did for the 64 contest, well this monte is going to be bigger and better. i started on the interior, did away with the rear seat and started on a molded box for 3 15's. once i get the speaker box done i am glueing the interior tub to the body so i can do the jambs and my other "custom" work :biggrin: ... since it sounded like other people are opting for the metal specks orange, i decided to paint my monte straight, o.g., gloss black, but with a few custom touches. hopefully i will have the body in paint in the next week, still have a lot of stuff to do. but anyways i just wanted to let it be known i'm still here, and im out for vengeance. im not settling for 2nd place like i did in the 64 contest, i got the resin caddy in my vision  ~JO$H~


----------



## betoscustoms

_*LOOKING GOOD JO*_


----------



## Project59

nice sub box bro looks great


----------



## Pokey

That's badass Josh!


----------



## vengence

lookin good josh keep it up....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2006, 07:47 PM~5711435
> *That's badass Josh!
> *



x2


----------



## LowRollinJosh

thanks for the props homies :biggrin: they keep me going. im going to try to stay on top of things now that im back into my flow. i put the final coat of model putty on the box tonight. i will probably go ahead and start on the jams and all that good shit in the next few days. all i know is i couldnt imagine sitting in a real car with 3 15's right behind my head :0 lol... goodnight homies ~JO$H~


----------



## vengence

josh i been there,it aint fun


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

a quick up date ! I was making some good moves on this but some thing did look right to me and the i seen steeler#1 post progresss then it hit me ! I needed to change the engine bay ! I cut the roof out and the door post so i didnt need no air or heat so i shaved all taht off the firewall and i ant going to drive in the rain so i started to take all that stuff the fender well when i try to cut a whole for the hydro ram and cut all the way up i said FUCKIT ! I took them all the way out ! Now you will be able to see the works LOL! Hope you like let me know here are a few shots before i start to prime! 


























a shoot at the finish jam and a look at BIGGS ls bumper on the rear !


----------



## betoscustoms

_*LOOKS KLEAN MINIDREAMS*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks Beto ! You guys have a safe 4th i am off to work !


----------



## vengence

looks good man,lookin really good,what ya paint choice?


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## jevries

All these rides look greatt!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

jevries i think i might need ya help judgin if you aint entering one in the buildoff......


----------



## jevries

No prob....I assume the judges discuss all rides together?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 4 2006, 12:42 AM~5712850
> *jevries i think i might need ya help judgin if you aint entering one in the buildoff......
> *


_*Which Buildoff?*_


----------



## vengence

this one,i didnt meet the deadline for entry,so i offered to judge,




but i think i might have to post pics of my recent project just to see what they say when im done....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2006, 01:53 AM~5712861
> *No prob....I assume the judges discuss all rides together?
> *



i would think that.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 4 2006, 01:02 AM~5712878
> *i would think that.....
> *


It's up to:
1ofaknd
MrBiggs
MasterpiecesMCC
Collector's Choice 
betoscustoms

I think they would agree that deadline was missed and we turned away other modelers that understood that they missed the deadline.

There will be other buildoff's, maybe you can post to see who wants to have a build challenge with the Monte, I'll be happy to judge that, I'm sure with J


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 4 2006, 01:56 AM~5712866
> *Which Buildoff?
> *


Guess I misunderstood the question then...from what vengence posted I assumed there were not enough judges...  

By the way Does Cesar from C.C. also judge this build off? Hope he's doing alright... met him in NY earlier this year was cool hangin' out with him. Hope we soon can pick up the bizz where we left off.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2006, 02:58 AM~5712913
> *Guess I misunderstood the question then...from what vengence posted I assumed there were not enough judges...
> 
> By the way Does Cesar from C.C. also judge this build off? Hope he's doing alright... met him in NY earlier this year was cool hangin' out with him. Hope we soon can pick up the bizz where we left off.
> *


he's been doing real good. just moved to a bigger building 3 time's the size of his last one. going to have lunch with him next week. i'll tell him you said what's up.
:thumbsup:
and yes he will be voting too.


----------



## kustombuilder

like my dance. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 4 2006, 02:15 AM~5712887
> *It's up to:
> 1ofaknd
> MrBiggs
> MasterpiecesMCC
> Collector's Choice
> betoscustoms
> 
> I think they would agree that deadline was missed and we turned away other modelers that understood that they missed the deadline.
> 
> There will be other buildoff's, maybe you can post to see who wants to have a build challenge with the Monte, I'll be happy to judge that, I'm sure with J
> *


sounds good to me homie....


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 4 2006, 09:37 AM~5713531
> *
> 
> like my dance. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

got the trunk side hinged today......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD EVERYBODY!!....ALL I GOT TO SAY IS "PINKY WHY YOU GOT TO FIRE ME!"


----------



## Mr Biggs

SMOKEY, SMOOOKEY TAKING A SHIT , BUT I WON'T TELL ANYONE ELSE


----------



## MARINATE

THE PAINT ON THE MONTE IS CLEAN ASS FUCK WEY


----------



## Reverend Hearse

better pics , open and closed up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0 :0 awww shit....nice work


----------



## MARINATE

HOPEFULLY THIS WILL MOTIVATE SOME OF THE BUILDERS!!!!
THIS IS THE REAL PINKY!


----------



## LowandBeyond

FUCK YEA!!! Thats badass.  Loving all of that. :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2006, 08:47 AM~5724091
> *FUCK YEA!!! Thats badass.    Loving all of that.  :0  :0
> *


THANKS BRO...HAD TO POST IT WAS GONNA WAIT, BUT THE BIGG HOMIE SAID FUCK IT POST IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good homie! that thing is badass.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 09:28 AM~5724312
> *KAN'T WAIT TO GET THE CHROME UNDIES ON IT!*


----------



## drnitrus

damn thats tight


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 6 2006, 09:37 AM~5724365
> *damn thats tight
> *


THANKS DRNITRUS!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

Holy crap Marinate, that is lookin' badass! Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 6 2006, 11:28 AM~5724991
> *Holy crap Marinate, that is lookin' badass! Thanks for the motivation!
> *


THANKS POKEY.....GOT TO POST IT SINCE NOBODY WANTS TO POST THERE PAINT JOBS....OH YEAH & IT IS ALL CANS HOMIE!


----------



## DEUCES76

what color is that on the monte


----------



## MARINATE

KANDY PINK HOMIE!


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good cant wait to see it done


----------



## jevries

Looks sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOW THATS HOT !

Bro what happened to all the gold ? I think this move is the winner ! Shit I settle for second next to this ! A ture kick ass ride ! DAMN Homes I lost my breath! Here i am poking at Project59 and you turn around and slap us in the face with this ! 

STEP YOUR GAME BOYS HES OUT FOR BLOOD !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 12:40 PM~5725486
> *NOW THATS HOT !
> 
> Bro what happened to all the gold ? I think this move is the winner ! Shit I settle for second next to this !  A ture kick ass ride ! DAMN  Homes I lost my breath! Here i am poking at Project59  and you turn around and slap us in the face with this !
> 
> STEP YOUR GAME BOYS HES OUT FOR BLOOD !
> *


THANKS MINI & JEVRIES...WHEN U GONNA BUST YOUR OUT?....RED RUM SHE'S AT HOME WAIT FOR HER LOTION!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Fuck I dont know where to go after seeing Yours Homie ! Its like watching a gril with no panties in short dress put shoes on ! 

MY WHOLE DAYS IN FUCKED NOW LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 12:50 PM~5725570
> *Fuck I dont know where to go after seeing Yours Homie ! Its like watching a gril with no panties in short dress put shoes on !
> 
> MY WHOLE DAYS IN FUCKED NOW LOL!
> *


LMAO....  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

So you see what you did to me !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 12:52 PM~5725579
> *So you see what you did to me !
> *


LOL.....JUST FINISH IT SO U CAN WIN!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 11:48 AM~5725556
> *THANKS MINI & JEVRIES...WHEN U GONNA BUST YOUR OUT?....RED RUM SHE'S AT HOME WAIT FOR HER LOTION!!
> *



:biggrin: I remember having at least 5 cars to finish before I can start on a new one... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have my clip on . primer comes today.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 6 2006, 12:59 PM~5725614
> *:biggrin: I remember having at least 5 cars to finish before I can start on a new one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  WORK FROM 0600 TO 1700 & GO HOME & WORK ON MODELS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

don't make me post mine marinate.

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 01:07 PM~5725660
> *DO IT HOMIE!!!!...U KNOW I DON'T HATE*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 12:08 PM~5725665
> *DO IT HOMIE!!!!...U KNOW I DON'T HATE
> *


your's look's clean homie. much prop's and for being can you the man.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 01:11 PM~5725687
> *your's look's clean homie. much prop's and for being can you the man.
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT IT'S ALSO FROM THE BACKYARD!! NO BOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 12:12 PM~5725694
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT IT'S ALSO FROM THE BACKYARD!!  NO BOOTH :biggrin:
> *


like i said you the man


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 01:12 PM~5725698
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>NO CARNAL...IT'S CALLED MOTIVATION FROM THE BIGG MAN!! GRACIAS HOMIE*


----------



## Mr Biggs

you are welcome homie !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok heres where I am at on Mine !

I git it in frist coat of primer and working with some detail parts why the primer is setting up ! 


































and heres a set up that i might go with Not sure yet !


















Hope this gets you off and building and Marinate Thanks for the KICK in the ass to push us towards some color!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

got to love the pinstriped rims


----------



## MARINATE

SEE I KNEW IT!! PUT SOME COLOR ON THAT BITCH & SOME CHROME UNDIES & U'LL BE KILLIN EM :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont worry about my undies They are all wet after seeing your lady on the street ! I got to think of a ture paint job to hit that Bro ! It looks real good ! Did you change your seein the LS elco or had you planned on graphics already

I dont have a way to chrome plate so my bottom will be all paint ! 

Hey what do you think about the stance ? Should i go up some more in front ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 01:37 PM~5725829
> *Dont worry about my undies They are all wet after seeing your lady on the street ! I got to think of a ture paint job to hit that Bro ! It looks real good ! Did you change your seein the LS elco or had you planned on graphics already
> 
> I dont have a way to chrome plate so my bottom will be all paint !
> 
> Hey what do you think about the stance ? Should i go up some more in front ?
> *


KANDY ORANGE W/ GOLD LEAF UNDER THE KANDY WAS MY ORIGINAL PLAN, BUT SINCE YOU WERE DOING YOURS I DECIDED TO GO PINKY...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH so thats the second LS ! Your still doing the CHERRY GOLD LS


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 01:41 PM~5725846
> *OH so thats the second LS ! Your still doing the CHERRY GOLD LS
> *


YOU KNOW THIS!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

a mini my dog just better be asleep. and i hop he's not dead. i see him just laying there. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

that monte is coming out badass david. can't wait to see this one also. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 01:46 PM~5725873
> *a mini my dog just better be asleep. and i hop he's not dead. i see him just laying there.
> *


A WHERES MY PIT MINI?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2006, 02:46 PM~5725873
> *a mini my dog just better be asleep. and i hop he's not dead. i see him just laying there.
> *


Marinate fliped the pinky out and we are all floored over HERE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 02:47 PM~5725878
> *A WHERES MY PIT MINI?
> *


still got more dogs coming thats to beto I got you !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 12:51 PM~5725898
> *Marinate fliped the pinky out and we are all floored over HERE!
> *


 :biggrin: ok i thought you killed him.  
your mc is looking goog bro.


----------



## DEUCES76

your monte is lookin better everytime mini good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Definitly some great work being put into these


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn blurry pics.....


hood open mayne!!!

clips on mayne!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

definetely clean as hell yall....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 6 2006, 04:27 PM~5727283
> *damn blurry pics.....
> hood open mayne!!!
> 
> clips on mayne!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just take the pic a few inches further away...and than cut the most important part out and paste using a photo editing program....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ill try that...


----------



## Pokey

Damn yall, there's some badass Montes goin' on in here! Maybe I should just save myself the embarrassment and just go ahead and throw in the towel.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 7 2006, 12:29 AM~5729997
> *Damn yall, there's some badass Montes goin' on in here! Maybe I should just save myself the embarrassment and just go ahead and throw in the towel.
> 
> 
> *



X2


----------



## vengence

nah yall came this far,no quittin just keep ya heads up..


yall would still outdo me,BY A LONG SHOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreator

@Minidreams 

your ride is very cool. Cant wait to see it in a nice cutom paint job


----------



## vengence

yup


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

No one working on there LS MONTES ?

I got mine in finial primer stage ! then its off to paint and interior ! I am going to start my motor tonight and detailing my hydros and batteries ! 

Lets see some more progress Bitches ! 

They way i call it we should have 6 nicely finished for sho !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

find the damn camera so i can get my progeress pics posted.....FOOL! LOL


----------



## shrekinacutty

damn i'm still working on mines


----------



## Stickz

THE BUILD OFF IS LOOKING GOOD GUYS


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 8 2006, 10:42 AM~5736646
> *No one working on there LS MONTES ?
> 
> I got mine in finial primer stage ! then its off to paint and interior ! I am going to start my motor tonight and detailing my hydros and batteries !
> 
> Lets see some more progress Bitches !
> 
> They way i call it we should have 6 nicely finished for sho !
> *



yall gonna kill me on this one..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here we go thanks david.....











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

doos open mayne!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

soooooooo wheres everyones progress pics? i only see a handful out of 18 i believe it was.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5746570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doos open mayne!!!!
> *


Nice shot Candy now you need to put the orange hauler and little coffin up next to the white show car in this pic !LOL!
Glad i could hook it up !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 10 2006, 11:52 AM~5746570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doos open mayne!!!!
> *


----------



## vengence

lookin good.....


----------



## MagicNarcosis

jervies said he was gonna make his own grille..... i wanna see what he does.....


----------



## MagicNarcosis

jervies said he was gonna make his own grille..... i wanna see what he does.....


----------



## vengence

ooook


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Some update before I start Painting ! 

Just letting you all know i am still in it ! Just been looking for a new job But here are some updates !


























Ok i put a big block in mine ! and have made a real nice set of upper A arms to look more real sence they will be seen after i took the inter fender wells out !










and a look at the trunk setup !










hope you llike the progress! 

Now how should paint it soild ! a few graphics or MINIDREAMS wild LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam Dave.That car is bad azz.


----------



## MARINATE

LOKKING GOOD MINI! :biggrin:


----------



## carl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kreator

The more i see your car the more i love it.

Tight man


----------



## Sleepy2368

Well, I have some bad news.....my paint is no longer, I had to strip it all.
I had the monte sitting up on my desk, waiting for the money for finishing items, like wheels and pumps(still don't have them in case somebody wants to donate :biggrin: ) and a bottle of vodka fell off the shelf above onto it.....I was at work when it happened and when I saw it I almost died......the A pillars broke, the front clip snapped off, the paint was all chipped......when I was looking for the clip all I was thinking to myself is, please don't be broken.....PLEASE don't be broken!! so anyway, I found all the pieces and they went to the purple lake and now i have to clean them up and restart. so if I don't finish, it won't be because I lost interest and gave up because I'm still in it.....just very, very, VERY behind.

There ya go, progress report from Sleepy :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 11 2006, 09:34 AM~5753092
> *Well, I have some bad news.....my paint is no longer, I had to strip it all.
> I had the monte sitting up on my desk, waiting for the money for finishing items, like wheels and pumps(still don't have them in case somebody wants to donate :biggrin: )  and a bottle of vodka fell off the shelf above onto it.....I was at work when it happened and when I saw it I almost died......the A pillars broke, the front clip snapped off, the paint was all chipped......when I was looking for the clip all I was thinking to myself is, please don't be broken.....PLEASE don't be broken!! so anyway, I found all the pieces and they went to the purple lake and now i have to clean them up and restart. so if I don't finish, it won't be because I lost interest and gave up because I'm still in it.....just very, very, VERY behind.
> 
> There ya go, progress report from Sleepy  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i feal your pain homie a 40 oz of mickys fell on my head my vesion went black bounced of my head and hit my 78 monte it chiped the paint broke a pillar :angry:


----------



## carl

any pics


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 11 2006, 11:34 AM~5753400
> *any pics
> *



what, you can't get enough destruction and mayhem on the news?
j/p homie, ya I got a couple pics


----------



## carl

good luck buildin it


----------



## MARINATE

WHY IS EVERYONE HOLDING BACK ON POSTING THERE BUILDS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

CAUSE OF PINKY !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 02:12 PM~5753906
> *CAUSE OF PINKY !
> *


NOPE CAUSE OF YOU!!!!.....WHATEVER HAPPENED TO PROJECT59? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hes hiding LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

SWEET..TODAY I'M SENDING MY PARTS TO GET CHROMED!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

some thing else to keep them running !


























now time for the MINIDREAMS detail work LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 02:20 PM~5753969
> *some thing else to keep them running !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for the MINIDREAMS  detail work LOL!
> *


LOOKING GOOD MINI...NOW I GOT SOME TO COMPETE WITH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Shit i am just tring to Learn ~ I had a hard time painting this I kept wanting to copy your graphics !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 02:33 PM~5754057
> *Shit i am just tring to Learn ~ I had a hard time painting this I kept wanting to copy your graphics !
> *


NEVER YOU COPY GRAPHICS...YOU GOT YOUR OWN STYLE HOMIE... MAKE IT A CRAZY MINI PAINT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5753969
> *some thing else to keep them running !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for the MINIDREAMS  detail work LOL!
> *



That ride looks sick as hell!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice eye poppin' color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just did the top of the car dont really know what to do to the sides just yet !


----------



## kustombuilder

dave.you know what. :angry: i hate you.you got some skillz.dam thats nice as hell.


----------



## carl

nice


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5754313
> *just did the top of the car dont really know what to do to the sides just yet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE THOSE GEL PENS RIGHT?? WHAT DO YOU DO , JUST "DRAW" WITH THEM? ALSO YOUR PICS ALWAYS COME OUT NICE AND CLEAR. DO YOU GOT A FLUORESCENT LIGHT ABOVE YOU? MINE ALWAYS COME OUT A LIL ORANGY OR DARK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 11 2006, 04:08 PM~5754334
> *dave.you know what. :angry: i hate you.you got some skillz.dam thats nice as hell.
> *


LOL! I just dont know if i should tapr off and area on the sides and do alittle pin stripping like on the hood and trunk !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2006, 04:22 PM~5754441
> *THOSE ARE THOSE GEL PENS RIGHT?? WHAT DO YOU DO , JUST "DRAW" WITH THEM? ALSO YOUR PICS ALWAYS COME OUT NICE AND CLEAR. DO YOU GOT A FLUORESCENT LIGHT ABOVE YOU? MINE ALWAYS COME OUT A LIL ORANGY OR DARK.
> *


Yes I got about 5 lights over my work area and dio ! and they are those 8.00 wal mart shop lights ! and u just drew with the pins !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 01:28 PM~5754487
> *Yes I got about 5 lights over my work area and dio ! and they are those 8.00 wal mart shop lights ! and u just drew with the pins !
> *


COOL. I NEED A SHOP OR FLUORESCENT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5754313
> *just did the top of the car dont really know what to do to the sides just yet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie that shit looks fuckin sick dogg you get 1 :thumbsup: 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up homie


----------



## carl

damn nice car


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by marinate+Jul 11 2006, 02:14 PM~5753927-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE CAUSE OF YOU!!!!.....WHATEVER HAPPENED TO PROJECT59? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im still here just havent had much time to get new progress done but I will be posting some soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 02:15 PM~5753928
> *hes hiding LOL!
> *


you wish homie ill get posting soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Man Leave that mini truck alone and get to work on the MONTE! 

Dont be getting a head start on the build between the 2 of us LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5753862
> *WHY IS EVERYONE HOLDING BACK ON POSTING THERE BUILDS?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 04:48 PM~5754981
> *Hey Man  Leave that mini truck alone and get to work on the MONTE!
> 
> Dont be getting a head start on the build between the 2 of us LOL!
> *


yo bro i havent touched any models in like a week and a half i just been reall y really buzzy


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 11 2006, 05:58 PM~5755028
> *:0
> *


Tjays me dog dave i am just having fun with him ! Me, Him , and Marinate Be pushing each other to get this build off done And steeler#1 ,candymancaddy, seem to be the closet to finishing on or before the deadline !


----------



## 1ofaknd

that's a slick paintjob bro, you gonna be adding anymore to it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5753969
> *some thing else to keep them running !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for the MINIDREAMS  detail work LOL!
> *


looking real good david. keep up the good work. :thumbsup: 

these guy's got untill the end of aug. then they can't say they didn't have enough time. it was more then enough. tick tock,tick tock, tick tock, time's runnin out homie's.


----------



## S-10sForever

all i have to say is amazing david!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks BIGGS ! 

You guys here that ! The time is coming up ! You guys going to finish or are we going to hear it till december that you didnt have enough time LOL! 

Time keeps on slipping ,slipping, slipping into the future !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 11 2006, 06:04 PM~5755062
> *that's a slick paintjob bro, you gonna be adding anymore to it?
> *


I want to add some shit to the side of the car but real dont know where or how with out it looking tacky !


----------



## vegascutty

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 02:05 PM~5754313
> *just did the top of the car dont really know what to do to the sides just yet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Pokey

Damn Mini, that thing is badass!

YOU WIN!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey pokey it's marinates not mini's


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 11 2006, 07:59 PM~5755525
> *hey pokey it's marinates not mini's
> *


Pokey is right this car that is posted 2 replies up is Mine ! marintes Are 2 candy cars That are marron and PINKY ~


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 08:03 PM~5756305
> *Pokey is right this car that is posted 2 replies up is Mine ! marintes Are 2 candy cars That are marron and PINKY ~
> *


Thanks for staightening that out Mini!  

Biggdogg had me confused there for a minute.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn david....


----------



## scooby

is it to late to get in the contest?


----------



## Sleepy2368

deadline to enter was june 1st, so ya......i think it's a little late....maybe next time


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 11 2006, 08:43 PM~5756525
> *deadline to enter was june 1st, so ya......i think it's a little late....maybe next time
> *


 Damn..


----------



## vengence

dont worry i aint buildin one either...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mine goes to paint tonight....... 










gonna be alot of







to get it done


----------



## vengence

drink some for me


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fa sho...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok ! give me your most honest thought on this ! The driver side is still plan so i can redo if this dont look good ! PLEASE tell me the truth ! 


























thinks for the replies so far and LETS SEE SOME MORW BUILDS FELLAS!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn mini looks like your kid got ahold of the gel pens!!! lol , really though i should just throw in the towel !!! that car is bad . another show winner for sure. we WILL be dueling at the heartland next year.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 08:01 PM~5756668
> *Ok ! give me your most honest thought on this ! The driver side is still plan so i can redo if this dont look good ! PLEASE tell me the truth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinks for the replies so far and LETS SEE SOME MORW BUILDS FELLAS!
> *


YOU HAVE PM!!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

it look driffent to me looked like a real car for a min


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 11 2006, 11:29 PM~5756911
> *YOU HAVE PM!!!!!
> *


PM never came and your box is full !


----------



## jevries

I like it!! I would only put on some other rims...not sure about the red color..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 11 2006, 11:39 PM~5756969
> *I like it!! I would only put on some other rims...not sure about the red color..
> *



J they are actually chevy engine orange ! But the pic does look like red! Should i go the color of the body !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2006, 09:46 PM~5757013
> *J they are actually chevy engine orange ! But the pic does look like red! Should i go the color of the body !
> *


Hmm...not sure..I'm always a bit conservative when it comes down to wires... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Me too! But its the trend now i think ! LOL! I was going to go with gold backs ! What you think on this !


----------



## Project59

thats hella tight david your making me wanna cry over here i can feel those rims slipping away  

great job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Damn David, you never cease to amaze me.

Now finish it, so you can start on my '65  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD MINI......WHERES EVERYONE ELSES BUILDS? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 08:48 AM~5758796
> *LOOKING GOOD MINI......WHERES EVERYONE ELSES BUILDS? :biggrin:
> *


its coming along. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 08:52 AM~5758826
> *its coming along. :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T TELL POST THEM FLICKS


----------



## kustombuilder

dam man.your going to make me take pics.fine tonight.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 08:54 AM~5758847
> *dam man.your going to make me take pics.fine tonight.
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

dont get scard when you see my bad azz mods.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 08:58 AM~5758877
> *dont get scard when you see my bad azz mods.
> *


MODS OR NO MODS HOMIE.....I AIN'T NEVER SCARED


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 08:59 AM~5758885
> *MODS OR NO MODS HOMIE.....I AIN'T NEVER SCARED
> *



ok.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 06:58 AM~5758877
> *dont get scard when you see my bad azz mods.
> *


WHO DID THEM??????  :biggrin: ...J/K
YEAH LETS SEE THE FLICKS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

i got's something fo all they ass's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2006, 09:15 AM~5758974
> *WHO DID THEM??????   :biggrin: ...J/K
> YEAH LETS SEE THE FLICKS.
> *




shhhhh.dam.why you gotz to burn me. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 09:17 AM~5758987
> *i got's something fo all they ass's :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 08:17 AM~5758987
> *i got's something fo all they ass's :biggrin:
> *


uh-oh :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 09:17 AM~5758987
> *i got's something fo all they ass's :biggrin:
> *



there he goes.trying to show off. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 08:21 AM~5759017
> *there he goes.trying to show off. :biggrin:
> *


I don't think he has to TRY to show off, it just happens naturally. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 12 2006, 08:23 AM~5759034
> *I don't think he has to TRY to show off, it just happens naturally.  :biggrin:
> *


you tell him pokey. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

que tienes????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2006, 08:39 AM~5759140
> *que tienes????
> *


are you done with my mod's yet i need to take pic's. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ok mini lookin kickass,

the graphics on the sides,,,i woulda stopped at the part on the roof,its hella clean and tight as hell but to me it just kinda looks a lil cluttered,(im still a rookie also)
the rims,i would say maybe match just the outside of the dish with the color of the car,just try it on a spare and see what you think...


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 07:40 AM~5759151
> *are you done with my mod's yet i need to take pic's. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :uh: :biggrin:  SOON SOON!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2006, 08:58 AM~5759270
> *:roflmao:  :uh:  :biggrin:    SOON SOON!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 08:00 AM~5759286
> *:angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

ut oh, biggs bringin out a showstopper?

what ya got in store for us homie...?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5759309
> *ut oh, biggs bringin out a showstopper?
> 
> what ya got in store for us homie...?
> *


nothing real fancy. just a clean la style build. like marinad's paint, chrome undie's, and a full detail gut's.

all the custom work is going into my cadillac.


----------



## vengence

sounds good.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 10:10 AM~5759317
> *nothing real fancy. just a clean la style build. like marinad's paint, chrome undie's, and a full detail gut's.
> 
> all the custom work is going into my cadillac.
> *


HURRY UP & FINISH THE FOUR DOOR WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 09:23 AM~5759406
> *HURRY UP & FINISH THE FOUR DOOR WEY! :biggrin:
> *


rome wasn't built over night my brother. it take's time. got to make sure it's done right, you know it's going to be put under a magnifyne glass by the hatter's and nit pic at everything that might be wrong with it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAM it ! Will i just started to clear the LS and I fucked up ! I think this Build off is Cursed thats like the 4th kit that has gone wrong in the build off! 
Mother $%^&#$ ! All my grphics faded! They are still here on the car just they thinned out in color ! I even went slow on the clear like i always do but the son of bitches are light in color now ! Its going to be hard to photo this Bitch Now !

Know what funny about the whole thing Me and Beto were talking last night about a change in my style and i told him i was to far in on this but the next 1 i was going to walk away from my gel pens for awhile and then BAM ! This shit ! Oh well I will finish it out andthe next LS will Be done in a more sleek clean style ! 

Best of luck to you all in on this build I think this step just cost me a place at the top ! 

:twak: :buttkick: :banghead: 

Man this sucks BIG DONKA DONKA !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2006, 10:47 AM~5759496
> *DAM it ! Will i just started to clear the LS and I fucked up !  I think this Build off is Cursed thats like the 4th kit that has gone wrong  in the build off!
> Mother $%^&#$  ! All my grphics faded! They are still here on the car just they thinned out in color ! I even went slow on the clear like i always do  but the son of bitches  are light in color now ! Its going to be hard to photo this Bitch Now !
> 
> Know what funny about the whole thing Me and Beto were talking last night about a change in my style and i told him i was to far in on this but the next 1 i was going to walk away from my gel pens for awhile  and then BAM ! This shit ! Oh well I will finish it out andthe next LS will Be done  in a more  sleek clean style !
> 
> Best of luck to you all in on this build I think this step just cost me a place at the top !
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> Man this sucks BIG DONKA DONKA !
> *


DAM THAT SUCKS


----------



## vengence

sorry bout your luck mini...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2006, 09:47 AM~5759496
> *DAM it ! Will i just started to clear the LS and I fucked up !  I think this Build off is Cursed thats like the 4th kit that has gone wrong  in the build off!
> Mother $%^&#$  ! All my grphics faded! They are still here on the car just they thinned out in color ! I even went slow on the clear like i always do  but the son of bitches  are light in color now ! Its going to be hard to photo this Bitch Now !
> 
> Know what funny about the whole thing Me and Beto were talking last night about a change in my style and i told him i was to far in on this but the next 1 i was going to walk away from my gel pens for awhile  and then BAM ! This shit ! Oh well I will finish it out andthe next LS will Be done  in a more  sleek clean style !
> 
> Best of luck to you all in on this build I think this step just cost me a place at the top !
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> Man this sucks BIG DONKA DONKA !
> *


i know you aint gona give up. u can still salvage the gut's and motor, and trunk setup plus the clip is on the way homie.


----------



## kustombuilder

DAM THAT SUCKS.sorry to hear this.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 08:52 AM~5759513
> *DAM THAT SUCKS
> *


it dont sound that bad post pics


----------



## vengence

hmmmmmm.........


----------



## zfelix

DAAAMMMMNNN AND THAT SHIT WAS COMING OUT TIGHT 2...


----------



## LowRollinJosh

post some pictures so i can see the damage! :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

progress pictures....


----------



## bigdogg323

hey i got an idea everybody that's in the monte build off put up progress pics that 
way we know you're in this build off because there's alot of bs about this build off
some people talk to much and others act on it


----------



## bigdogg323

hey josh looking good


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

that muthafucka's clean. dam showoff. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 04:54 PM~5761680
> *<span style='color:blue'>THEN THIS!!*


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## Mr Biggs

this is the main color that im working with. :0


----------



## MARINATE

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

and before i get started all this is going into the monte carlo. :0 use you imagination for the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 05:43 PM~5761916
> *and before i get started all this is going into the monte carlo. :0 use you imagination for the rest. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH DOG DO THE DAM THING!!!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

started on the engine while i was waiting on some other things to dry. i scratch built the holley hi-tek intake and the headers  im going to try to get this thing knocked out soon, i just started a new job so i wont have as much time now  ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok this ant for the fant at heart! 

No really ! This photo out pretty good ! I was surpised ! But it turly needs to be in your hands to see the detail the way i ment it to be LOL! I guess i was up set that it wasnt what i want it to be ! But never fear 

MINIDREAMS IS HERE! 












































you guys see how its there but not as bright as it was before i cleared ! Its my own fault ! every one thats has asked about the pens i told them that the Metal colors arnt that great and i went and tried to use them and like a dumb ass they faded ! Hope you all like And for the few that are building still for the comp ! 

I 'M NOT OUT OF THE GAME YET !


----------



## rexzilla_03

damn! that thing came out so nice. great work as usual. keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2006, 08:47 PM~5763559
> *Ok this ant for the fant at heart!
> 
> No really ! This photo out pretty good ! I was surpised ! But it turly needs to be in your hands to see the detail the way i ment it to be LOL! I guess i was up set that it wasnt what i want it to be ! But never fear
> 
> MINIDREAMS IS HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys see how its there but not as bright as it was before i cleared ! Its my own fault ! every one thats has asked about the pens i told them that the Metal colors arnt that great and i went and tried to use them and like a dumb ass they faded ! Hope you all like And for the few that are building still for the comp !
> 
> I 'M NOT OUT OF THE GAME YET !
> *



I like those wheels way better... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 04:29 PM~5761857
> *this is the main color that im working with. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good!! Do you need to thin these paints that come in those small jars?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

J i have never used Black golds stuff but The guy that sales them hase a real Paint store in Texas I think they are ture kandy consntate that you thin ! I belive you can get a few cars covered with 1 bottle and they arnt that high !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2006, 01:04 AM~5764278
> *Looks good!! Do you need to thin these paints that come in those small jars?
> *


you have to thin the candies 200% with laquer thinner. so one of those 1oz jars pictured will make 3 oz of paint.

solid color basecoats you only thin 100%


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 12 2006, 11:04 PM~5764278
> *Looks good!! Do you need to thin these paints that come in those small jars?
> *


it depend's on the weather. it's usualy 50/ 50. if it's real hot 60/40 dry to the touch in 20 min. that's why i like these paint's.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT IT DO BUILDERS!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2006, 07:27 AM~5766133
> *
> *


SO WHERE ARE YOUR PICS THAT YOU WERE GONNA TAKE LASTNIGHT????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 10:21 AM~5766102
> *WHAT IT DO BUILDERS!!!
> *


Hows it hanging ! What you get done to yours so far ? 

I got up this morning and i got the motor finished the pumps finished ! got the rear end reinforced and the front cylinders and arms on sub chassie detail and the base color of the interior laid down so i can start the pipeing and flock ! 

My account run out on my photo host so I have to wait to post some more pics But i am working it !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 13 2006, 10:52 AM~5766547
> *SO WHERE ARE YOUR PICS THAT YOU WERE GONNA TAKE LASTNIGHT????
> *




man i go home late.ill try toget them tonite or this weekend.ives me a chance to do some more stuff to the monte. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2006, 07:47 PM~5763559
> *Ok this ant for the fant at heart!
> 
> No really ! This photo out pretty good ! I was surpised ! But it turly needs to be in your hands to see the detail the way i ment it to be LOL! I guess i was up set that it wasnt what i want it to be ! But never fear
> 
> MINIDREAMS IS HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys see how its there but not as bright as it was before i cleared ! Its my own fault ! every one thats has asked about the pens i told them that the Metal colors arnt that great and i went and tried to use them and like a dumb ass they faded ! Hope you all like And for the few that are building still for the comp !
> 
> I 'M NOT OUT OF THE GAME YET !
> *


mini that looks fuckin sweeeeeeet homie :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2006, 09:47 PM~5763559
> *Ok this ant for the fant at heart!
> 
> No really ! This photo out pretty good ! I was surpised ! But it turly needs to be in your hands to see the detail the way i ment it to be LOL! I guess i was up set that it wasnt what i want it to be ! But never fear
> 
> MINIDREAMS IS HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys see how its there but not as bright as it was before i cleared ! Its my own fault ! every one thats has asked about the pens i told them that the Metal colors arnt that great and i went and tried to use them and like a dumb ass they faded ! Hope you all like And for the few that are building still for the comp !
> 
> I 'M NOT OUT OF THE GAME YET !
> *


i couldve told you that


----------



## kustombuilder

uffin:


----------



## Project59

that looks like shit David :barf: what the fuck were you thinking???? :dunno: 














































































:roflmao: just fucking with ya homie that's badass looks way better with those wires on it then the other ones they looked more redish didnt really suit it love that middle console fucker great job


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 04:47 PM~5768405
> *that looks like shit David  :barf: what the fuck were you thinking????  :dunno:
> :roflmao: just fucking with ya homie that's badass looks way better with those wires on it then the other ones they looked more redish didnt really suit it love that middle console fucker great job
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ill bet he was getting defensive as he read that.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2006, 04:59 PM~5768501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ill bet he was getting defensive as he read that.
> *


that's kinda what i was goin for :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey you too I dont get MAD ! I get WILD and wait to you see the guts and the set up ! You want talk sick! LOL!

Are you guys getting anywhere on LSs ?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 03:09 PM~5768574
> *Hey you too I dont get MAD ! I get WILD and wait to you see the guts and the set up ! You want talk sick! LOL!
> 
> Are you guys getting anywhere on LSs ?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...NOOO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats up fred ? Whats the hold up homie ! I was ready to see you shit done all out like that avatar of yours You know a show stopper!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 03:14 PM~5768612
> *Whats up fred ?  Whats the hold up homie ! I was ready to see you shit done all out like that avatar of yours You know a show stopper!
> *


DIDN'T ENTER. HAD TOO MANY OTHER CARS TO FINISH. 2 PERSONAL CARS AND 1 CUSTOMER CAR.


----------



## Project59

im getting ready to slap my paint down right now :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 03:25 PM~5768690
> *im getting ready to slap my paint down right now  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tjay did you stick with the green or did change that 2 ~


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: YESTERDAY I SENT OUT MY PARTS TO GET CHROMED!!!! WORKING ON THE INTERIOR RIGHT NOW!!!!...................................


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 05:28 PM~5768715
> *Tjay did you stick with the green or did change that 2 ~
> *


still green


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 06:30 PM~5768728
> *:biggrin: YESTERDAY I SENT OUT MY PARTS TO GET CHROMED!!!! WORKING ON THE INTERIOR RIGHT NOW!!!!...................................
> *


I tried that Alcid stuff ! Motor looks good but the other stuff basicilly a sliver color !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 05:33 PM~5768741
> *I tried that Alcid stuff ! Motor looks good but the other stuff basicilly a sliver color !
> *


JUST SEND IT TO GET CHROMED


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 06:32 PM~5768740
> *still green
> *


Man you need to get to 1ofakind and get those girls that are setting in the glasses with the green olivers ! That would be Tight ! put them on the 2 parts of the hood that yoiu filled in !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 06:33 PM~5768748
> *JUST SEND IT TO GET CHROMED
> *


I would love to do that BUT NO PAPER ! I am out of work right now !


----------



## Project59

you figure do ya :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 05:36 PM~5768768
> *I would love to do that BUT NO PAPER ! I am out of work right now !
> *


I FEEL YAH BRO...I HAD TO BREAK THE OL LADY....FOR HER BREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

A little tease :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 05:31 PM~5769301
> *A little tease  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


did you lay down a black base under or is that the black plastic???????

 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 13 2006, 07:45 PM~5769384
> *did you lay down a black base under or is that the black plastic???????
> 
> looks good :thumbsup:
> *


it's a black fade over top the green im not done yet just in lock mode trying to think where i wanna go next


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 05:46 PM~5769394
> *it's a black fade over top the green im not done yet just in lock mode trying to think where i wanna go next
> *


orale, i like that color gm green right? i went to auto zone today but couldnt find it


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 13 2006, 07:56 PM~5769457
> *orale, i like that color gm green right? i went to auto zone today but couldnt find it
> *


it's dupli-color gm lime green


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5769301
> *A little tease  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT ! 
Marinate hes tring to get on top of the game !LOL!

TJay ! Thats looking good ! you need to add another color green and some sliver in side the dark patterns some how i know you find something that works ! 

Hey bro how are you going to do the chassie?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 08:14 PM~5769592
> *OH SHIT !
> Marinate  hes tring to get on top of the game !LOL!
> 
> TJay ! Thats looking good !  you need to add another color green and some sliver in side the dark patterns  some how i know you find something that works !
> 
> Hey bro how are you going to do the chassie?
> *


do you mean like this????






and as for the chassis your just gonna have to wait and see


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## zfelix

Cant Wait 2 See That Foiled Nice Job Tjay uffin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 13 2006, 08:38 PM~5769770
> *Cant Wait 2 See That Foiled Nice Job Tjay uffin:
> *


thank's homie it's not done yet i still got one more stage out there some where just wainting for it to dry


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 06:41 PM~5769787
> *thank's homie it's not done yet i still got one more stage out there some where just wainting for it to dry
> *



u gonna try out some pinnstriping??


----------



## Project59

no i dont think so maybe if i can think of something wild :scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix

Cant wAit 2 See IT Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 13 2006, 08:44 PM~5769815
> *Cant wAit 2 See IT Done :thumbsup:
> *


she still has a looooong way to go :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

I M S P E E C H L E S S

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

NICE WORK PROJECT59 :wave:


----------



## phxpapi

how do I enter???


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by phxpapi_@Jul 13 2006, 08:35 PM~5770247
> *how do I enter???
> *


I THINK ITS ALREADY TO LATE TO ENTER


----------



## Mr Biggs

here's my 1 of a kind 32 peice complete rim setup for my monte carlo ls. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:0 nice wheels they would look killer on this Biggs :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

CLEAN


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 13 2006, 10:09 PM~5770390
> *   CLEAN
> *


thanks homie im gonna get some sunlit pics tomorrow but till then heres is something for you guys to drool over :biggrin: 








keep in mind it still needs to be cleard


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2006, 08:58 PM~5770310
> *here's my 1 of a kind 32 peice complete rim setup for my monte carlo ls. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this rim might look to big but it was made to match my new 155-75-r13. 










here is how they go together. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 11:26 PM~5770447
> *thanks homie im gonna get some sunlit pics tomorrow but till then heres is something for you guys to drool over  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind it sdtill needs to be cleard
> *


for guys that are not stone on paint fumes he tring to say !

Keep in mind this still needs to be cleared !

Thats what happens when you try to do a custom paint and breath at the same time !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 10:34 PM~5770493
> *for guys that are not stone on paint fumes  he tring to say !
> 
> Keep in mind this still needs cleared !
> 
> Thats what happens when you try to do a custom paint and breath at the same time !
> *


lmfao easy now belive it or not those sparkles are from some roll on shit my bro's old ladie had in her make up kit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 11:36 PM~5770509
> *lmfao easy now belive it or not those sparkles are from some roll on shit my bro's old ladie had in her make up kit
> 
> 
> *


Are you sure thats your bothers old lady or is it yours I see you tried to do your nails ! Whats next red lipstick and Fish net stockings !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 10:45 PM~5770576
> *Are you sure thats your bothers old lady or is it yours I see you tried to do your nails ! Whats next red lipstick and Fish net stockings !
> *


don't hate appreciate :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 11:36 PM~5770509
> *lmfao easy now belive it or not those sparkles are from some roll on shit my bro's old ladie had in her make up kit
> 
> 
> *



I know i got you nervous on this build off i can see i got you biting your nail also !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 11:46 PM~5770583
> *don't hate appreciat :biggrin:
> *


you need to stay away from paint or us spell check TJAY i am losing building time tring find the words to complete your pharse , Plus you being a crack head you can stay up all night and build i have shit do !


----------



## Project59

ouch that almost hurt if i didnt know any better id have to say your a little nervous yourself other wise you wouldn't be cracking


----------



## Reverend Hearse

uh oh i need to get busy.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 13 2006, 11:59 PM~5770612
> *ouch that almost hurt if i didnt know any better id have to say your a little nervous yourself other wise you wouldn't be cracking
> *


CRACKING ? get off the fool and stop looking for left over rocks ! I am almost done with mine BRO ! I tring to get you off your ass and get some where on this build off! You won the Minitruck build off its your name you got to defind I am new here so you nknow i got to prove my self here !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

do i smell ...... a challenge?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 11:04 PM~5770640
> *CRACKING ? get off the fool and stop looking for left over rocks ! I am almost done with mine BRO ! I tring to get you off your ass and get some where on this build off! You won the  Minitruck build off its your name you got to defind  I am new here so you nknow i got to prove my self here !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: then make your name dawg and prove yourself your not getting any wheres by sitting here beaking about my progress ive got lots of time left if your gonna do it do it right the first time


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 12:06 AM~5770653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: then make your name dawg and prove yourself your not getting any wheres by sitting here beaking about my progress ive got lots of time left if your gonna do it do it right the first time
> *


Prove my name ! I just did in north Cali ! I beat BIGGS and pulled frist in lowrider Ask Him and beto ! Who do i need to take out on my way to making my name as i come up BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 11:09 PM~5770673
> *Prove my name ! I just did in north Cali ! I bet BIGGS and pulled frist in lowrider Ask Him and beto ! Who do i need to take out  on my way to making my name as i come up BRO!  :biggrin:
> *


you got a solid name with me bro just corious why you seem anal on my build is all as my father would say dont crack or get cracked :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 12:11 AM~5770685
> *you got a solid name with me bro just corious why you seem anal on my build is all as my father would say dont crack or get cracked  :tongue:
> *


And as my father was say ! BITCH GET ME A BEER !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 11:13 PM~5770701
> *And as my father was say ! BITCH GET ME A BEER !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your spelling is in fine form like my own i see dic get your own fucking beer :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2006, 10:09 PM~5770673
> *Prove my name ! I just did in north Cali ! I beat BIGGS and pulled frist in lowrider Ask Him and beto ! Who do i need to take out  on my way to making my name as i come up BRO!  :biggrin:
> *


they couldn't give me everything. my hand's where full, you got the one i left behind. dammm i thought i had left you the third place one. oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 12:19 AM~5770729
> *they couldn't give me everything. my hand's where full, you got the one i left behind. dammm i thought i had left you the third place one. oh well. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :tears: 

damn Hoime that victory didnt last to long ! Maybe i need to start at the buttom and work my way up to you BIGGS :biggrin:  i will start by taking out Project 59 and Marinate ! Then I am after you ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks fucking killer Tjay.


----------



## vengence

59,yours is lookin badass,

mini,yours still looks badass,that fading didnt kill it that bad,it makes the striping look more original pinstriped,i like it homie,


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5770617
> *uh oh i need to get busy.....
> *


No shit, me too! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 14 2006, 05:39 AM~5771820
> *No shit, me too!  :0
> *


me three. :0 

I did get a base put down this morning. Gonna go with kandy apple red, might throw some purple over top, or vise versa. Got to do some test panels. 
I've been working more on interior more than anything else. Gonna go with a sub box in the back seat. Bench the front seat.


----------



## raystrey

my camera is out of town but I have started on mine. Got doorhandles shaved and the rear spoiler off. Got clip and wheels from 1ofakind. At first I wanted to do an updated version of ALTERED IMAGE but have since decided otherwise. I am doing a candy tangerine with multi color top. I am not doing any crazy mods just a clean build.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 14 2006, 04:24 AM~5771609
> *59,yours is lookin badass,
> 
> mini,yours still looks badass,that fading didnt kill it that bad,it makes the striping look more original pinstriped,i like it homie,
> *


Oh man Thanks bro ! Yea they didnt fade to bad i was just wanting them to be bright so that right when you looked at the car you would notice them ! 

But after i looked at some LRM most of the pinstrip work on the real Lowlows arent poppin like grphics do they are more settle ! So i guess it all worked out LOL! Funny how shit happens !


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up ladies. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 11:10 AM~5772630
> *whats up ladies. :biggrin:
> *


whats poppin You working on your monte any ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 10:21 AM~5772680
> *whats poppin You  working on your monte any ?
> *


little by little.Im goin to lay the base this weekend.I have to dig some of my airbrush stuff out of boxes this weekend.That will give me a chance to dig your stuff and some other people stuff out to get it out to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 09:30 AM~5772721
> *little by little.Im goin to lay the base this weekend.I have to dig some of my airbrush stuff out of boxes this weekend.That will give me a chance to dig your stuff and some other people stuff out to get it out to you. :biggrin:
> *


 and some other people stuff out to get it out to you. :biggrin:



:biggrin: #3


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 10:33 AM~5772737
> *and some other people stuff out to get it out to you. :biggrin:
> :biggrin: #3
> *



i know i know.i will check and see what i have that i might.key word here.MIGHT. want to get rid of.Ill take some pics of my Dale Earnhardt collection so i can tease you. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI.......I LIKES THE PAINT

PROJECT59.......COMING ALONG GOOD



KAN'T WAIT FOR CHROME & GOLD UNDIES TO GET HERE!! :biggrin:   


....BIGGS WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE.....WHAT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT NO CALL BACK ESE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 09:38 AM~5772773
> *MINI.......I LIKES THE PAINT
> 
> PROJECT59.......COMING ALONG GOOD
> KAN'T WAIT FOR CHROME & GOLD UNDIES TO GET HERE!! :biggrin:
> ....BIGGS WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE.....WHAT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT NO CALL BACK ESE.
> *


I GOT STUCK PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE. the masking part for my pattern's.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5772828
> *I GOT STUCK PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE. the masking part for my pattern's.
> *



U MEAN M_ _ _ _S!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 09:50 AM~5772845
> *U MEAN M_ _ _ _S!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT TOO . BUT GHOST PATTERN'S ALSO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 10:54 AM~5772865
> *YEAH THAT TOO . BUT GHOST PATTERN'S ALSO.
> *


DID THE HEAD LIGHTS ON THE DAMU LAST NIGHT .....OH BOY THAT BITCH IS CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

what is this?The chit chat hour.get back to work.on the monte. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 10:55 AM~5772871
> *what is this?The chit chat hour.get back to work.on the monte. :biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOURS AT?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5772873
> *WHERE YOURS AT?
> *



dont worry homie.its in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 10:58 AM~5772881
> *dont worry homie.its in the works. :biggrin:
> *


NEVER WORRIED HOMIE JUST WANT TO SEE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

its a suprise. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 11:02 AM~5772904
> *its a suprise. :biggrin:
> *


SURPRISE OR _SUPRISE_


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 11:08 AM~5772934
> *SURPRISE OR SUPRISE
> *


nope.its suprise. :biggrin: im from the hood.thats how we say it here. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 11:09 AM~5772941
> *nope.its suprise. :biggrin: im from the hood.thats how we say it here. :biggrin:
> *


ITS THE GHETTO SLANG HOMIE...I'M JUST FUCKEN WITH YA HOMIE...HURRY & POST SOME PICS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 11:10 AM~5772948
> *ITS THE GHETTO SLANG HOMIE...I'M JUST FUCKEN WITH YA HOMIE...HURRY & POST SOME PICS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this weekend fo sho. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 11:12 AM~5772952
> *this weekend fo sho. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 11:38 AM~5772773
> *MINI.......I LIKES THE PAINT
> 
> PROJECT59.......COMING ALONG GOOD
> KAN'T WAIT FOR CHROME & GOLD UNDIES TO GET HERE!! :biggrin:
> ....BIGGS WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE.....WHAT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT NO CALL BACK ESE.
> *


Thanks bro ! You should have been on here last night ~ Me and project59 were having some builders pushing words ! It would have been fun to see some of your come backs!


----------



## MARINATE

HEARD YOU TWO WERE GOING AT IT!


----------



## kustombuilder

i was going to ask them if they were married. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 12:01 PM~5773225
> *i was going to ask them if they were married. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2006, 11:01 AM~5773228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they where having a big party last night till i came and crashed the party. them homie's where flying out the back door.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 12:16 PM~5773284
> *they where having a big party last night till i came and crashed the party. them homie's where flying out the back door.
> *



:0 im glad i wasnt there.


----------



## Mr Biggs

i had to rain on mini's parade. :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 10:16 AM~5773284
> *they where having a big party last night till i came and crashed the party. them homie's where flying out the back door.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 12:25 PM~5773329
> *i had to rain on mini's parade. :buttkick:
> *


as long as it wasnt a ah you know what kind of parade. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 01:25 PM~5773329
> *i had to rain on mini's parade. :buttkick:
> *



That was rain I tought you were pissing in to the wind ! And sence i am always 2 steps behind you Your just telling me its rain ! :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit... my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Its all good I have learned to duck ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5773593
> *Its all good I have learned to duck ! LOL!
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: ..welcom to east la,ca homie. land of the drive by's.


----------



## kustombuilder

Comptons in the house also fool.
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5773630
> *Comptons in the house also fool.
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


in compton they do brive by's. in east los we do walk by's. or just knock on the door ask for you then when you come to the door. :guns: asta la vista baby. 
that's my style


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 01:40 PM~5773637
> *in compton they do brive by's.  in east los we do walk by's. or just knock on the door ask for you then when you come to the door.  :guns: asta la vista baby.
> that's my style
> *



ouch.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5773649
> *ouch.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn And i just got a knock at the door!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 12:52 PM~5773691
> *Damn And i just got a knock at the door!
> *


we cool right now. but you better get a pep hole. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5773649
> *ouch.
> *


and just in case you forgot what the best place on earth look's like here it is at night.









:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 12:01 PM~5773723
> *and just in case you forgot what the best place on earth look's like here it is at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you gotta love it


----------



## kustombuilder

nice.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5773754
> *you gotta love it
> *


PEOPLE MAY TALK SHIT ABOUT LOS ANGELES . BUT THERE AIN'T NO OTHER PLACE LIKE IT ON EARTH HOMIE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2006, 02:22 PM~5773815
> *PEOPLE MAY TALK SHIT ABOUT LOS ANGELES . BUT THERE AIN'T NO OTHER PLACE LIKE IT ON EARTH HOMIE.
> *



amen


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5773630
> *Comptons in the house also fool.
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THAT INGLEWOOD 310 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 14 2006, 03:01 PM~5773987
> *HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THAT INGLEWOOD 310 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



amen to that too.since we are all throwing up our citys. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 02:03 PM~5774000
> *amen to that too.since we are all throwing our citys.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

INGLEWOOD.Are you up to no good. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5774007
> *INGLEWOOD.Are you up to no good. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ALL DAY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5774014
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09

damn you guys like famous citys i mean come on who has heard of lansing michigan this stinks u guys live in tight areas and i live in a poop hole :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2006, 03:29 PM~5774138
> *damn you guys like famous citys i mean come on who has heard of lansing michigan this stinks u guys live in tight areas and i live in a poop hole :tears:
> *


Its ok bro.shhh.come over here.check this out.Anybody ask you.your from lennox.ok.got it.good.
ok everybody.my homie here is from lennox. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## zfelix

LOS VERGAS NEVADA IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5774244
> *LOS VERGAS NEVADA IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sin city :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2006, 02:29 PM~5774138
> *damn you guys like famous citys i mean come on who has heard of lansing michigan this stinks u guys live in tight areas and i live in a poop hole :tears:
> *


uh, probably lots of people, it's sort of the capital of Michigan...


----------



## radicalplastic09

well i mean to the amount of people who heard of compton eazy e and the game blew that city up


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5774279
> *well i mean to the amount of people who heard of compton eazy e and the game blew that city up
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the game...


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5774279
> *well i mean to the amount of people who heard of compton eazy e and the game blew that city up
> *


DON'T FORGET ABOUT DR.DRE AND ICE CUBE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What about TOOSHORT and DJ QUICK !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 04:04 PM~5774317
> *What about TOOSHORT and DJ QUICK !
> *



too short is from oakland


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I know I thouht you we were talking about People from cali!


----------



## lowridin14

WHAT ABOUT WESTSIDE CONNECTION OR SNOOP DOGG?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 04:12 PM~5774355
> *I know I thouht you we were talking about People from cali!
> *



wait.i dont know.oh well.hes from cali then.


----------



## MARINATE

ARIZONA 
:burn: :burn: 
..BY THE WAY CHROME HAS ARRIVED AT THE SHOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

sunlit pics might throw down some more sparkle before i clear


----------



## lowridin14

CLEAN ASS MONTE PROJECT59 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 02:43 PM~5774456
> *sunlit pics might throw down some more sparkle before i clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just my 2 cents but if u through more sparkles on t it wont loook ight u should just use a air brish and put a light light light light coat of candy over then and clear and buff :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

thank's homies 


yeah maybe your right more sparkles would clutter it i don't have a airbrush so i guess its just off to the clear shop


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tjay its looking good ! Stay away from any more flake it might be an over kill on the flake , But i would try to add another color pattern in the drak green ! It just seems plan to me BRO! This time i mean no disrespect , look how much of the kit you have worked over and then it kinda seems like you just the drak green and walked away ! It needs something on it to put the drak boxes down a little ! 

Again bro i ant dissing Just my 2 cent !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 02:53 PM~5774502
> *Tjay its looking good ! Stay away from any more flake it might be an over kill on the flake , But i would try to add another color pattern in the drak green ! It just seems plan to me BRO! This time i mean no disrespect , look how much of the kit you have worked over and then it kinda seems like you just the drak green and walked away ! It needs something on it to put the drak boxes down a little !
> 
> Again bro i ant dissing  Just my 2 cent !
> *



i dont think it looks plain maybe because he hasnt foiled it yet but i think if u put more patterns on it it will clutter up and he will be hating life lol it looks clean the way it is :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 14 2006, 05:57 PM~5774517
> *i dont think it looks plain maybe because he hasnt foiled it yet but i think if u put more patterns on it it will clutter up and he will be hating life lol it looks clean the way it is :dunno:
> *


Yea maybe thats what its is !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 04:53 PM~5774502
> *Tjay its looking good ! Stay away from any more flake it might be an over kill on the flake , But i would try to add another color pattern in the drak green ! It just seems plan to me BRO! This time i mean no disrespect , look how much of the kit you have worked over and then it kinda seems like you just the drak green and walked away ! It needs something on it to put the drak boxes down a little !
> 
> Again bro i ant dissing  Just my 2 cent !
> *


thank's man you dont have to explain to me about you not dissing i already know that i play with you just as much as you play with me that's just how it is i feel what you mean about the black tho i was going for a lighter look but the candy brought it out more and darkened the whole car this sample pic was originally the color i was aiming for but it didnt work out that way you never know i may find something to do with the black too lighten it up a bit but we will see  























oh by the way dic can you go back to the top of this post and make sure i spelt everything correctly :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 14 2006, 04:57 PM~5774517
> *i dont think it looks plain maybe because he hasnt foiled it yet but i think if u put more patterns on it it will clutter up and he will be hating life lol it looks clean the way it is :dunno:
> *


that's another thing i was thinking im feeling both angles tho patterns would have been cool or what i really wanted was for it to be bold at the edges and fade toward the middle but i didnt do it right i still have till the end of august and lots of paint left so if im not happy with it once i slap down some foil we all know what that means :biggrin: look how many times i changed the paint scheme on my toyota before i got one i wanted lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 06:02 PM~5774539
> *thank's man you dont have to explain to me about you not dissing i already know that i play with you just as much as you play with me that's just how it is i feel what you mean about the black tho i was going for a lighter look but the candy brought it out more and darkened the whole car this sample pic was originally the color i was aiming for but it didnt work out that way you never know i may find something to do with the black too lighten it up a bit but we will see
> 
> 
> 
> oh by the way dic can you go back to the top of this post and make sure i spelt everything correctly  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL! Your using rattle can I forgot about that ! Put some foil on it and if it still looks llike it needs some thing then i would just add like a sliver pattern to it and be done ! Dont start over BRO ! It looks good i was just saying you got the room FILL IT UP ! 

Oh and as for your spell DIC it should have a K at the end ! LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 08:31 PM~5775323
> *:biggrin:
> *


muthafucka


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 14 2006, 10:39 PM~5775568
> *muthafucka
> *


what the problem is ?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 09:40 PM~5775581
> *what the problem is ?
> *


common dude i know you finished it i caught it a few seconds too late :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 08:30 PM~5775320
> *LOL! Your using rattle can I forgot about that ! Put some foil on it and if it still looks llike it needs some thing then i would just add like a sliver pattern to it  and be done ! Dont  start over BRO !  It looks good i was just saying you got the room FILL IT UP !
> 
> Oh and as for your spell  DIC  it should have a K at the end ! LOL! :roflmao:
> *


actually no bro it's dic as in short for dictionary  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 08:02 PM~5775688
> *actually no bro it's dic as in short for dictionary    :biggrin:
> *


:0








:roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 08:30 PM~5775320
> *LOL! Your using rattle can I forgot about that ! Put some foil on it and if it still looks llike it needs some thing then i would just add like a sliver pattern to it  and be done ! Dont  start over BRO !  It looks good i was just saying you got the room FILL IT UP !
> 
> Oh and as for your spell  DIC  it should have a K at the end ! LOL! :roflmao:
> *


oh and by the way big dawg you should check the spelling in your sig for the word sit then come talk to me about spelling dont make me go back a page or two and repost all your mistakes :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 14 2006, 11:26 PM~5775858
> *oh and by the way big dawg you should check the spelling in your sig for the word sit then come talk to me about spelling dont make me go back a page or two and repost all your mistakes  :biggrin:
> *


Yea will i miss spell on purpuss so you wont feel left out !LOL! 

Hey I want see the the hood and trunk with color on them TJay ! If you got any pics of them post um ! PLEASE !


----------



## phxpapi

Wut do I need to do to enter this?? Can someone tell me that?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phxpapi_@Jul 14 2006, 10:10 PM~5776133
> *Wut do I need to do to enter this?? Can someone tell me that?
> *


TOO LATE


----------



## Pokey

Hey Project, the flake looks good! Can't wait to see it with foil and clear.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 14 2006, 10:46 PM~5775983
> *Yea will i miss spell on purpuss so you wont feel left out !LOL!
> 
> Hey I want see the the hood and trunk with color on them TJay ! If you got any pics of them post um ! PLEASE !
> *


very soon homie i havent finished sanding down the windows and shit yet and thanks for miss spelling and not makeing me look like the only fool up in here your a true pal :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

UPDATE:

i got some bodywork redone...after seeing what the LS back bumpers look like I feel kinda dumb for not wanting to do it earlier, so I got that done and took care of some spots that I wasn't too happy with the first time around, so this "disaster" actually came out to be a good thing.

Also I went shopping today, picked up some auto air colors. metallic gold for the base, candy brite red, and reducer. any tips on how to use them? lol I'm a n00b when it comes to anything that doesn't come out of a rattle can. I have a testors airbrush (uses the aztec nozzles but I got it at walmart, whole set of stuf for like 30-35 bucks i think)

Also, if I used a rattle can clear would it mess up the other paint?

Thank's, lata


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by phxpapi_@Jul 14 2006, 10:10 PM~5776133
> *Wut do I need to do to enter this?? Can someone tell me that?
> *


 I asked the same question a few days ago 

in my opinion it shouldnt be to late just a deadline when to be finished what if somebody entered but waited til now to start building that would be ok I asume.


----------



## steelers#1

I want to make Custom Dash also I will paint House of Kolor on dash. Notice Four Chrome Tacks on Dash.

















Wow How it Look Four Chrome tacks on dash. Look Like Really Lifestyle C.C.!

















I am work on interior. I Notice Lifestyle C.C. have fancy interior Best Lowrider every in show. That what I am doing Custom on interior.









Look Speaker Woofer on Right + Left side Back Right + Left inside Trunk and Bed Seat side.


----------



## steelers#1

And putty all interior to make smooth wait for paint the House of Kolor inside.

















Look How nice Speakers.









I am make Screen T.V.s For interior.

















Wow See How I make TV Flip Screen TV Big one.


----------



## Pokey

I love that dash! Nice work on the guts!


----------



## lowridin14

I like your progress


----------



## steelers#1

The TV go Flip Screen TV. The TV were Close.

















I still not know where place pumps to put on.Let other Battery + Screen TV put First then I put where pumps on it.I still think Later When finish work my Monte Carlo LS.Then you will see How look my pumps are going on it. For surprise to you vatos.


----------



## steelers#1

I make Custom Center Counsel with Screen TVs.









Wow TV Flip Screen TV EXTRA RIMS Convert Cont Kit inside.See What Lifestlye C.C. have many Fur Extra Convert Cont Kit Rims inside Trunk.

















Two Screen TV will move Swivel TVs.









Optima Batterys that I make Resin Cast.And will paint House of Kolor on it.









Also I will paint House of Kolor on Screen TVs.


----------



## vegascutty

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jul 15 2006, 02:04 AM~5777005
> *I make Custom Center Counsel with Screen TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow TV Flip Screen TV EXTRA RIMS Convert Cont Kit inside.See What Lifestlye C.C. have many Fur Extra Convert Cont Kit Rims inside Trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Screen TV will move Swivel TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optima Batterys that I make Resin Cast.And will paint House of Kolor on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will paint House of Kolor on  Screen TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jul 15 2006, 03:41 AM~5776976
> *The TV go Flip Screen TV.  The TV were Close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still not know where place pumps to put on.Let other Battery + Screen TV put First then I put where pumps on it.I still think Later When finish work my Monte Carlo LS.Then you will see How look my pumps are going on it. For surprise to you vatos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice work MAN! VERY NICE ! I hope you can get all this done by the deadline ! If you dont make IT ! I SURE HOPE YOU WILL FINISH THIS ! ! 

Alot of nice work !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey you guys seen what this dude just posted ! You better have you game tight this dude is am to place in the top 3 ! 

Oh and MY MONTE IS COMPLETE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All i go tleft to do is odds and ends and then wait ! 

You guys think i should go ahead and post it when i get all the finial touches done or ar we waiting to show the complete kit on the last day of the build off? 

LETS GET THIS DONE BEFORE THE DEADLINE ! 

Who else is done already ?


----------



## steelers#1

I am going work on Photo Etched Wire Wheels and to Cut Between Look Two Spoke together each.









Look after cutting Between Two spokes.

















Ready to TurnTwist spokes, Be Carefully to easy to Turn twist spoke.









See I turn twist 12 spokes already Still 12 left to go Turn Twist Spoke.









Finally Finished Wow How nice Twister Spokes.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 02:17 AM~5777022
> *
> You guys think i should go ahead and post it when i get all the finial touches done or ar we waiting to show the complete kit on the last day of the build off?
> 
> *


Do you really think we can wait that long to see it?
You need to post that shit AS SOON AS YOU GET IT DONE!!!! :biggrin: 


Mine should be done before the deadline. I had a few family things go down that have caused me to get off to a slow start, but all these progress pics have motivated me to get my ass in gear and finish this bitch!

My LS isn't gonna be a radical, just a clean street cruiser. I don't really have the time or the skills to make a whole lot of radical mods like the rest of you are doing, so I doubt I'll even qualify for an honorable mention. But that's okay, thanks to Biggs and Ryan for the clip, and the combatants in this build-off for the inspiration, I'll have a nice LS to display on my shelf, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Pokey

Damn Steelers#1, now I KNOW I'm out classed! Nice work!


----------



## steelers#1

I Finished all turn twist spokes and I still Look around Chrome Rims.If i find I will show you Finish spokes twist Rims next pictures.

















I am doing on Steering Photo Etched Aluminum From Detail Master. Sand to make smooth.









I put superglue to keep clean becarefully.


----------



## steelers#1

I am doing work on wire Distributor Photo Etched. Cut some 8 Black Hose spark plug to put each 8 wires on Distributor.Also I put 4 hole Hold detail and 3 hole Hold detail and 2 hole Hold Detail on wires.Other 8 more Black Hose for spark plugs.


----------



## steelers#1

Wow I make my own myself to make custom For Monte Carlo LS grille. I find in magazine that Monte Carlo LS have 7 lines ingrille.So I find Photo Etched Custom For Grille.Soon when Finish painting my Bumper then I will put on it.

















I decide I choice my favorite Custom Seat for interior,That what I will paint House of Kolor on it. I will show you when it finished my interior Later next pictures. Thanks patient Vatos Loco !!









I Builder Custom Swivel Seats,Also I will paint House of Kolor on it then put some Furr on it, and mirrors pieces.


----------



## steelers#1

What's UP Homies, Just want to update you guys on my Monte LS.
I just Ordered 2 more HOK ready Mix Burgundy, And 2 Jars of Clear From HOK.
I want to give it About 8 Coats of Paint to it. Plus other parts I want the same colors. I order my Paint From BlackGold if you guys are Interested.
Can't wait to Paint it. I think it's going to come out Sweet, Here are some pic's of other things I'm Doing to the Monte. ENJOY....




> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jul 15 2006, 12:49 AM~5776874
> *I want to make Custom Dash also I will paint House of Kolor on dash. Notice Four Chrome Tacks on Dash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow How it Look Four Chrome tacks on dash. Look Like Really Lifestyle C.C.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am work on interior. I Notice Lifestyle C.C. have fancy interior Best Lowrider every in show. That what I am doing Custom on interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Speaker Woofer on Right + Left side  Back Right + Left inside Trunk and Bed Seat side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Project59

wow home boy here aint fucking around :0 thats looking bad ass steelers


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 14 2006, 11:46 PM~5776638
> *I asked the same question a few days ago
> 
> in my opinion it shouldnt be to late just a deadline when to be finished what if somebody entered but waited til now to start building that would be ok I asume.
> *



What's UP Homies, Just want to update you guys on my Monte LS.
I just Ordered 2 more HOK ready Mix Burgundy, And 2 Jars of Clear From HOK.
I want to give it About 8 Coats of Paint to it. Plus other parts I want the same colors. I order my Paint From BlackGold if you guys are Interested.
Can't wait to Paint it. I think it's going to come out Sweet, Here are some pic's of other things I'm Doing to the Monte. ENJOY....


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 14 2006, 11:46 PM~5776638
> *I asked the same question a few days ago
> 
> in my opinion it shouldnt be to late just a deadline when to be finished what if somebody entered but waited til now to start building that would be ok I asume.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

VERY, VERY nice work steelers.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

yea it is.  nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 15 2006, 04:45 AM~5777049
> *Do you really think we can wait that long to see it?
> You need to post that shit AS SOON AS YOU GET IT DONE!!!!  :biggrin:
> Mine should be done before the deadline. I had a few family things go down that have caused me to get off to a slow start, but all these progress pics have motivated me to get my ass in gear and finish this bitch!
> 
> My LS isn't gonna be a radical, just a clean street cruiser. I don't really have the time or the skills to make a whole lot of radical mods like the rest of you are doing, so I doubt I'll even qualify for an honorable mention. But that's okay, thanks to Biggs and Ryan for the clip, and the combatants in this build-off for the inspiration, I'll have a nice LS to display on my shelf, and that's all that really matters.
> *



LOL! Yea but if i post then you guys are going to steal my style ! LOL!

I got to finish putting in the motor and addind the lights to the front end then I will post IT WILL BE ALL DONE ! 

Pokey I have seen alot of your builds ! your have anamzing clean style of building I would hate to show next to you just cause of that ! I just like to be wild things Bro and its them Nice clean builds that scare me LOL! Hurry and finish it and the I will post mine ! I dont want to post it to soon ! Marinate ,and project 59 Might back out of the build off ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

..... shit hell...... i dropped my body , cracked all the bodywork , gotta start from scratch......


----------



## Project59

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 15 2006, 07:51 PM~5779485
> *..... shit hell...... i dropped my body , cracked all the bodywork , gotta start from scratch......
> *


WHAT THE HELL ! Man i thought i tought you better than that ! do have to start all over or just redo your body work !


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP TO MUCH MINI!


----------



## lowridin14

DAMN THAT IS HELLA CLEAN MARINATE......NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:17 PM~5779594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP TO MUCH MINI!
> *


As long as your in second and thrid place That will leave me room for th etop LOL! 

Super nice panit work on PINKY and the head lights look damn nice on the other 1 ! 

How much you got left to do before its finished !


----------



## Stickz

NICE


----------



## MARINATE

SHIT I WON'T BE READY FOR ANOTHER WHILE...HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE CHROME & GOLD UNDIES!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:36 PM~5779664
> *SHIT I WON'T BE READY FOR ANOTHER WHILE...HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE CHROME & GOLD UNDIES!!
> *


Yea i forgot ! You got paper ! I got stamps LOL! That shits going to sweet ! 

I got mine completed I want to show it off so bad but i want to wait tell some of the others are done !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 15 2006, 07:19 PM~5779603
> *DAMN THAT IS HELLA CLEAN MARINATE......NICE PAINT JOB
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:37 PM~5779670
> *Yea i forgot ! You got paper ! I got stamps LOL! That shits going to sweet !
> 
> I got mine completed I want to show it off so bad but i want to wait tell some of the others are done !
> *



JUST SHOW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:40 PM~5779684
> *JUST SHOW IT! :biggrin:
> *


I dont want to keep you from finishing your 2 LS LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:37 PM~5779670
> *Yea i forgot ! You got paper ! I got stamps LOL! That shits going to sweet !
> 
> I got mine completed I want to show it off so bad but i want to wait tell some of the others are done !
> *



THERE AIN'T A DAM THING WRONG WITH STAMPS HOMIE......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:44 PM~5779705
> *I dont want to keep you from finishing your 2 LS  LOL!
> *


MINE WON'T BE DONE TILL THE END HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:46 PM~5779717
> *MINE WON'T BE DONE TILL THE END HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


That another thing If i post it now the contest ant over for a month My shit will be played out by then and forgotten LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

NOT AN LS, BUT HERES MY 79 MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That looks real good Homie And is this one out of a can also ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:51 PM~5779748
> *That  looks real good Homie And is this one out of a can also ?
> *


YES SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:52 PM~5779749
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:
> *


 If its can how did you flake it ? Is that the Metal sparks paint everyones talking about !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:55 PM~5779765
> *If its can how did you flake it ? Is that the Metal sparks paint everyones talking about !
> *


IT'S FLAKE IN A CAN HOMIE...THE STUFF YOU GET AT THE FABRIC SHOP! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:57 PM~5779771
> *IT'S FLAKE IN A CAN HOMIE...THE STUFF YOU GET AT THE FABRIC SHOP! :biggrin:
> *


What do you do then reclear ? That shit looks really good from a can BRO !I never had a good paint job from the can thats why i use 3 airburshes LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 08:00 PM~5779794
> *What do you do then reclear ?  That shit looks really good from a can BRO !I never had a good paint job from the can thats why i use 3 airburshes LOL!
> *


FIRST I PRIMER...ETC
THEN BASE....FLAKE...A LIGHT COAT OF CLEAR..THEN CANDY...HOMIE...IT'S JUST LIKE WHAT YOU DO, BUT JUST CANS...JUST GOT T HAVE CAN CONTROL..."OL SCHOOL TAGGER" :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 09:02 PM~5779803
> *FIRST I PRIMER...ETC
> THEN BASE....FLAKE...A LIGHT COAT OF CLEAR..THEN CANDY...HOMIE...IT'S JUST LIKE WHAT YOU DO, BUT JUST CANS...JUST GOT T HAVE CAN CONTROL..."OL SCHOOL TAGGER" :biggrin:
> *


Ol school ! How old are you BRO ! Shit i am ol school shit i pushing 32 LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 08:08 PM~5779822
> *Ol school !  How old are you BRO !  Shit i am ol school shit i pushing 32 LOL!
> *


24 HOMIE...STILL YOUNG...BEEN BUILDING FOR 13 YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats how long I have been doing the real car Thing ! LOL! I satrted building when i was about 5 and doing glue bombs about 8 yrs old LOL! You should have seen the frist few 100 builts i did LOL! Never have walked away from building ! 25 yrs plus Homie and i still LOVE IT !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 09:00 PM~5779794
> *What do you do then reclear ?  That shit looks really good from a can BRO !I never had a good paint job from the can thats why i use 3 airburshes LOL!
> *


can..airbrush..spitting the paint through a straw...

doesn't matter bro, IT'S ALL IN THE WRIST! :biggrin: 

This car was done with a can, no clearcoat, no polish, no wax or anything, just paint and that's it :biggrin: 
http://images5.fotki.com/v57/photos/1/1860...f9c7d383-vi.jpg
http://images7.fotki.com/v133/photos/1/186...pa280098-vi.jpg
http://images5.fotki.com/v56/photos/1/1860...P1010052-vi.jpg


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 15 2006, 09:42 PM~5780003
> *can..airbrush..spitting the paint through a straw...
> 
> doesn't matter bro, IT'S ALL IN THE WRIST!  :biggrin:
> 
> This car was done with a can, no clearcoat, no polish, no wax or anything, just paint and that's it :biggrin:
> http://images5.fotki.com/v57/photos/1/1860...f9c7d383-vi.jpg
> http://images7.fotki.com/v133/photos/1/186...pa280098-vi.jpg
> http://images5.fotki.com/v56/photos/1/1860...P1010052-vi.jpg
> *



in the *WRIST*!

Shit i know what i can do with my wrist but it has nothing to do with painting LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 09:44 PM~5780017
> *in the WRIST!
> 
> Shit i know what i can do with my wrist  but it has nothing to do with  painting LOL!
> *


maybe lay down a nice pearl white? lmfao


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! 

You gave mary Jane a pearl necklace HOW MUCH DID THAT COST !

That line just pop in my head from the move Half Baked LOL!

If you have never seen it !*ITS A MUST SEE* !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 06:11 PM~5779569
> *WHAT THE HELL ! Man i thought i tought you better than that ! do have to start all over or just redo your body work !
> *


a pillers snapped , crack on the hood where its molded into the nose...  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 09:14 PM~5780191
> *LOL!
> 
> You gave mary Jane a pearl necklace  HOW MUCH DID THAT COST !
> 
> That line just pop in my head from the move Half Baked LOL!
> 
> If you have never seen it !ITS A MUST SEE !
> *



ALL BAKED TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 15 2006, 10:22 PM~5780227
> *a pillers snapped , crack on the hood where its molded into the nose...   :angry:    :angry:
> *


Are you going to be able to save it ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep , with a little hard work and determanition


----------



## MARINATE

THAT SUCKS BRO...HOPE U FIX IT QUICK!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 15 2006, 10:46 PM~5780334
> *yep , with a little hard work and determanition
> *


I guess that kit will never get seen again! 


















































LOL! I just *Fucking *with Bro !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont even trip homie , i have to go back to the shop tonight so i will just grab some mud and sandpaper while im there. i had a road trip today and got rushed . dropped the damn thing on the floor..... but not to worry . next time im over ill ''accidently '' brush your monte on the floor too.....


























..















.


















.



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: calm down , you know im just fakin homie....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 15 2006, 10:56 PM~5780391
> *dont even trip homie , i have to go back to the shop tonight so i will just grab some mud and sandpaper while im there. i had a road trip today and got rushed . dropped the damn thing on the floor..... but not to worry . next time im over ill ''accidently '' brush your monte on the floor too.....
> ..
> .
> .
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  calm down , you know im just fakin homie....
> *


I got My bitch in the case LOCKED UP and getting ready to be bustin fools that are in this Build Off!


----------



## jevries

Good progress on those rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i am going to stay on top of this and keep this post are frist in line that way i might be able to get you guys to hurry up and finish ! I really want to show mine off ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you guys building ! wheres the pics _*COME ON SLACKERS *_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU KNOW THIS IS A BUILD OFF BUT I DONT SEE ANY BUILT YET ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 12:57 AM~5786267
> *YOU KNOW THIS IS A BUILD OFF BUT I DONT SEE ANY BUILT YET ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 01:00 AM~5786273
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

lookin good yall,im speechless so far....


this is one tough comp.....


----------



## Sleepy2368

I got the gold base sprayed on mine today and layed out the graphics on top of the gold....pretty much the same way as I had it before except I'm going a different route with the top and trunk, the last one looked like a tire tread on top lol.....I tried the decal again but it didn't want to work so I just did a simple pattern there to tie it in with the rest of the car. Tomorrow is my last day off for a while so I hope to get the candy red sprayed then I'll have until my next day off to let it fully cure before I spray the clear.

The rest of my goodies from Scale Lows is paid for and in the mail hopefully and I will be able to get the finer details worked out when I get that stuff.

Sorry no pics right now, batteries are charging for my camera......should have some tomorrow if I think about it.

Lata, Sleepy


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2006, 08:23 PM~5784852
> *you guys building ! wheres the pics HOW ABOUT U POST YOURS THAT IS DONE!  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I want you to aleast try and make the deadline ! You see what i got youll just put your 2 back in the box LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

NEVER HOMIE...WIN OR LOSE I'LL STILL POST MY SHIT!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 07:47 AM~5787093
> *NEVER HOMIE...WIN OR LOSE I'LL STILL POST MY SHIT!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 09:47 AM~5787093
> *NEVER HOMIE...WIN OR LOSE I'LL STILL POST MY SHIT!
> *


I cant wait to see PINKY done ! And the headlights look good as hell on the Marron and gold 1 Bro!

Its going to be great out come ! And on the real theres going to be some sweet cars done for this! Alot of people going after full detailed kits !

Look at has been posted ! If they all get done it might be hard to judge this dam thang LOL!


----------



## vengence

when they all done just post pics of em all,that way i can look em all over and see all the finished products.....


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2006, 09:12 AM~5772952
> *this weekend fo sho. :biggrin:
> *


HEARD THAT BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2006, 09:33 AM~5787575
> *HEARD THAT X-2,000</span> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what about this one ! its an all time classic !

_*I WILL TAKE IT !*_

LOL! you got love this place !


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU LEFT OUT CAN I HAVE IT FOR, FREE.99


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 12:27 PM~5787823
> *YOU LEFT OUT CAN I HAVE IT FOR, FREE.99
> *


dang i was wanting clara to post that LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 09:06 AM~5787158
> *I cant wait to see PINKY done ! And the headlights look good as hell on the Marron and gold 1 Bro!
> 
> Its going to be great out come ! And on the real theres going to be some sweet cars done for this! Alot of people going after full detailed kits !
> 
> Look at has been posted ! If they all get done it might be hard to judge this dam thang LOL!
> *



PINKY IS GONNA BE A CLEAN LA STYLE CAR ......SAME FOR MY DAMU RIDA.....HURRY & POST YOURS!


----------



## carl

is it for sale


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:13 PM~5788165
> *PINKY IS GONNA BE A CLEAN LA STYLE CAR ......SAME FOR MY DAMU RIDA.....HURRY & POST YOURS!
> *


i was going to wait till the frist ! That way if you want to steal my sytle you ll ony have month to ge it done LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 01:18 PM~5788193
> *is it for sale
> *



_*QUIT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 12:27 PM~5788268
> *i was going to wait till the frist ! That way if you want to steal my sytle you ll ony have month to ge it done LOL!
> *


SHIT ME STEAL YOUR STYLE I DON'T THINK SO.....IF I POST MINE YOU WILL STEAL MY STYLE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 12:18 PM~5788193
> *is it for sale
> *


BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT HOMEBOY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:30 PM~5788290
> *BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT HOMEBOY
> *


its carla Marinate ! 

I dont think he can build but he might be able to get Eillot to do a car for him !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## carl

smart ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 01:36 PM~5788328
> *smart ass
> *


i be here all day !

_*thank you come a again *_

:buttkick:


----------



## carl

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i cant wait til school starts back up again ! i know you wont be pestering us til 3pm lol!


----------



## Mr Biggs

can you just feel the love :banghead:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 01:43 PM~5788367
> *can you just feel the love :banghead:
> *


LOL! whats up ? Hard at work again I see !


----------



## MARINATE

MY BAD CARLA!!!.............NO MINI THERE NOT DONE...REMEMBER MY UNDIES ARE GETTING CHROMED!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:46 PM~5788392
> *MY BAD CARLA!!!.............NO MINI THERE NOT DONE...REMEMBER MY UNDIES ARE GETTING CHROMED!
> *


thats why i asked ! if you got themback already that was fast LOL! if it were quick i tried to get some done as soon as i get back on my feet !

i start my new job on monday !but i wont get any pay til the 10th of AUG! so my undies are juat colored like the body with some graphics nothing fancy !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 12:49 PM~5788420
> *thats why i asked ! if you got themback already that was fast LOL! if it were quick i tried to get some done as soon as i get back on my feet !
> 
> i start my new job on monday !but i wont get any pay til the 10th of AUG! so my undies are juat colored like the body with some graphics  nothing fancy !
> *


THATS COOL DOG I USULLY DON'T SEND THEM OUT, BUT I HAD SOME SPARE CHANGE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what did you send and how do they charge? is it by the tree or i think i heard them say once its by the square inch is that right


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 12:54 PM~5788459
> *what did you send and how do they charge? is it by the tree or i think i heard them say once its by the square inch is that right
> *


MINI...YOU'LL SEE WHEN IT IS DONE!!!......I SENT IT FIRST JUST IN A BAGGY, BUT THE NEXT ONE I'LL SEND IT ON A TREE....I PAID ? PMED YOU!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 11:44 AM~5788375
> *LOL! whats up ? Hard at work again I see !
> *


another day another dollar :biggrin: . 
can't do shit outside it's too fucken hot. :burn:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5788509
> *another day another dollar :biggrin: .
> can't do shit outside it's too fucken hot.  :burn:
> *


i know what you mean ! i got a house full of kids today to i told my mothrt in law i would watch here kids today ! i going nuts !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5788509
> *another day another dollar :biggrin: .
> can't do shit outside it's too fucken hot.  :burn:
> *


COME TO AZ IT'S HOT  :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 12:04 PM~5788535
> *i know what you mean ! i got a house full of kids today to  i told my mothrt in law i would watch here kids today ! i going nuts !
> *


put them all in the basement and lock it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 12:05 PM~5788543
> *hell no .....it's only 89 here and im talking shit.
> i wen't to az a few time's, and i seen the devil walking by with a glass of ice water.
> so i know it's hot over there. we got desert's here, we just don't live in them.*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5788566
> *TRY 115 DEGREES*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 02:06 PM~5788548
> *put them all in the basement and lock it.  :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO! thats my room ! Its where the madness goes down ! I thought we were Cool ? I took 1 1st place from you ( :biggrin: ) and now you want to take all my stash from me LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 12:09 PM~5788573
> *TRY 115 DEGREES
> *


when i hit the lotto, im taking my ass to alaska. fuck that. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5788573
> *TRY 115 DEGREES
> *


dam we are pushing 98 and it feel 112 with the heat index! the mid west sucks in the summer !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 01:14 PM~5788586
> *when i hit the lotto, im taking my ass to alaska. fuck that. :biggrin:
> *


SMOKE SOME OF THAT ATF!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 12:15 PM~5788594
> *SMOKE SOME OF THAT ATF!
> *


 :biggrin: will do.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hell i want to show mine off but i dont want the other builders to run and hide like this


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 11:09 AM~5788573
> *TRY 115 DEGREES
> *



try 120 down in vegas!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 07:01 PM~5790854
> *Hell i want to show mine off but i dont want the other  builders to run and hide like this
> 
> *


i allready did ....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 17 2006, 09:34 PM~5791070
> *i allready did ....
> *


whats up Bro did you get anything done to it last night !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 06:01 PM~5790854
> *Hell i want to show mine off but i dont want the other  builders to run and hide like this
> 
> *



not even a sneak peak


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i am waiting till the frist unless the money right?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 07:36 PM~5791087
> *whats up Bro did you get anything done to it last night !
> *


not at all , pulling another all nighter tonight .....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 07:39 PM~5791099
> *frist
> *


first


----------



## lowridin14

GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE ENTERED THIS BUILD OFF


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 09:43 PM~5791132
> *
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE ENTERED THIS BUILD OFF
> *


Hey thanks They'll need it !


----------



## zfelix

who are the judges and can anyone be a judge or no

cuz if u guyz need anymore judge's i'll be happy 2 help

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 10:06 PM~5791295
> *who are the judges and can anyone be a judge or no
> 
> cuz if u guyz need anymore judge's i'll be happy 2 help
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I think the sponsers of the contest are going to the judges !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 07:18 PM~5791397
> *I think the sponsers of the contest are going to the judges !
> *



o0o thanks


----------



## Sleepy2368

As promised, I have pics

this is what i got done yesterday

















this is today after I sprayed the red, mixed in a little gold for the first 2 coats to put some sparkle on top of the black area, the sprayed 3 more coats of candy









this is about 20 minutes ago, after clear...lots of orange peel :angry: :angry: 

























anyway, that what I have RE-done so far, lots more work to do


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 17 2006, 07:29 PM~5791428
> *As promised, I have pics
> 
> this is what i got done yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is today after I sprayed the red, mixed in a little gold for the first 2 coats to put some sparkle on top of the black area, the sprayed 3 more coats of candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is about 20 minutes ago, after clear...lots of orange peel :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, that what I have RE-done so far, lots more work to do
> *


:0


----------



## Sleepy2368

oh btw, what steps are you supposed to take with resin? as this is my first time working with it and it seems to take forever to dry


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good sleepy.


----------



## vengence

indeed lookin very good sleepy....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 17 2006, 10:56 PM~5791624
> *oh btw, what steps are you supposed to take with resin? as this is my first time working with it and it seems to take forever to dry
> *


What are you working with thats resin ? Are you tring to make your own stuff out of resin and if so what kind are you using ? Or are you tring to paint resin ?


----------



## vengence

i believe its painting resin,as the ls clips are......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 18 2006, 01:01 AM~5792322
> *i believe its painting resin,as the ls clips are......
> *


But mine came soild It shouldnt need to dry up LOL! 

unless what ever he used to srtip the color ? I know that resin is fucked if you try to strip whit brake fluid ! It will never dry out and Easy off makes resin like glass that shit will be so brakeable !


----------



## Sleepy2368

i used some purple liquid stuff...kind of like castrol super clean but it's the cheap walmart version. but it had done it before i stripped it too, I put down some putty to fill holes blend body panels etc., then I primed with dupli-color filler primer, the rest of the car dried just fine but the paint that was on the clip was still a bit tacky.


----------



## jevries

Tight paintjob!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Nice paint Sleepy!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am going crazy over here ! You guys need to hurry up and finish the LSs I want to post mine !HURRY UP ! 

_*PLEASE*_ !


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5796225
> *I am going crazy over here ! You guys need to hurry up and finish the LSs I want to post mine !HURRY UP !
> 
> PLEASE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MINIDREAMS....LOOKS LIKE YOUR HAVING FUN WITH THOSE NEW SMILIES HUH?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 17 2006, 11:36 PM~5792489
> *i used some purple liquid stuff...kind of like castrol super clean but it's the cheap walmart version. but it had done it before i stripped it too, I put down some putty to fill holes blend body panels etc., then I primed with dupli-color filler primer, the rest of the car dried just fine but the paint that was on the clip was still a bit tacky.
> *


ouch, you might be fucked, resin absorbs that stuff. Maybe you'll be ok if you're carefull


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 18 2006, 04:39 PM~5796920
> *HEY MINIDREAMS....LOOKS LIKE YOUR HAVING FUN WITH THOSE NEW SMILIES HUH?
> *


YEAS they are cool!


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 18 2006, 01:42 PM~5796949
> *ouch, you might be fucked, resin absorbs that stuff.  Maybe you'll be ok if you're carefull
> *


 :0 good tip ill never put resin in csc


----------



## stilldownivlife

i had to try the smileys 2


----------



## zfelix

more pics cumon guyz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:uh:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 18 2006, 05:07 PM~5797984
> *i had to try the smileys 2
> 
> *


 :angry: here we go again ......j/p


----------



## vengence

hmmmmmm


----------



## psn8586

ill post some paint pics as soon as soon as i can safely take this tape off


----------



## Project59

new smileys???????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 07:15 PM~5799217
> *new smileys???????
> *



wheres the progress on my LS :0

lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:17 PM~5799232
> *wheres the progress on my LS :0
> 
> lol
> *


i wasnt aware you were building one  :dunno: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 07:18 PM~5799243
> *i wasnt aware you were building one    :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *



lmao i aint haha


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:19 PM~5799251
> *lmao i aint haha
> *


then you tell me where the progress is at on your LS :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 07:20 PM~5799254
> *then you tell me where the progress is at on your ls  :biggrin:
> *


yea u know my green LS with the choped roof :uh:

lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:21 PM~5799264
> *yea u know my green LS with the choped roof :uh:
> 
> lol
> *


you have one like mine :0 show me pics show me pics :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 07:22 PM~5799270
> *you have one like mine  :0 show me pics show me pics  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



lol j/k j/k

TTT for the Ls's


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill be posting soon probally tomorrow


----------



## Reverend Hearse

as will i .....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 18 2006, 07:27 PM~5799309
> *as will i .....
> *



did u happen 2 save yours???


----------



## vengence

just remember that i am lookin forward to seein em all done.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 08:28 PM~5799323
> *did u happen 2 save yours???
> *


yep , no prob at all....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5799838
> *yep , no prob at all....
> *


I gave you a camera ! USE THE IT ! Get use some pics !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no need , it still looks the same , abit with more bondo to fix the cracks......


----------



## psn8586

heres my progress...dont know if i like the patterns...im debating on starting over...but time is near right? lol...tell me what yall think...


----------



## jevries

I like the dark brown color/ pattern combo!! Excellent!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

Thanks Jervies...sounds good when you think it looks good! Yea I was going for the clean og style...but yet a lil custom you know?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2006, 10:21 PM~5799997
> *I gave you a camera ! USE THE IT ! Get use some pics !
> *


ok prick here you go .....
























the damn a pillers keep popping


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jul 19 2006, 12:45 AM~5800087
> *heres my progress...dont know if i like the patterns...im debating on starting over...but time is near right? lol...tell me what yall think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you only opened 1 door ? and it looks like you took the left door handel off after you painted it ?


----------



## psn8586

I still have to cut it off...and shave the door....this isnt the 'final' pics...I got till August, lol....i never did go back to wal mart mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 19 2006, 12:52 AM~5800113
> *ok prick here you go .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the damn a pillers keep popping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GO FULL CUSTOM and hinge the roof ! that way you dont have to worry about them ! !

Now i havent seen anyone do that shit Yet !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just might .....kind of like that super show bomb car ....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 19 2006, 01:02 AM~5800175
> *i just might .....kind of like that super show bomb car ....
> *



Then you can go nuts on the interior and etch the piss out of the windows !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

we will see how that goes....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 19 2006, 01:08 AM~5800205
> *we will see how that goes....
> *


you know if you need any help I will be here !


----------



## vengence

how they comin guys?


----------



## MARINATE

_*ALL IS GOING WELL....SHOULD HAVE MY INTERIOR DONE BY THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:  *_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 05:07 PM~5804405
> *ALL IS GOING WELL....SHOULD HAVE MY INTERIOR DONE BY THIS WEEKEND!  :biggrin:
> *


What about the Undez ! Any word on return time LOL! 

Lets see some progress Marinate !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2006, 04:41 PM~5804489
> *What about the Undez ! Any word on return time  LOL!
> 
> Lets see some progress Marinate !
> *



NOPE NO WORD YET...BUT YOU BETTER BELIEVE WHEN I GET THEM I'M POSTING THEM!


----------



## Lownslow302

candy man i suggest you run thin wire behind the a pilars ive had that problem before and that was the only solution


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 19 2006, 06:02 PM~5804600
> *candy man i suggest you run thin wire behind the a pilars ive had that problem before and that was the only solution
> *


Mine broke a few times I used super glue and plastic dust ! It made them hard and i was able to sand bady while painting and everything ! 

I know how you can keep from braking them ! 







DONT DROP THE DAMN THING !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2006, 05:05 PM~5804617
> *Mine broke a few times I used super glue and plastic dust ! It made them hard and i was able to sand bady while painting  and everything !
> 
> I know how you can keep from braking them !
> DONT DROP THE DAMN THING !
> *


i do a lot of fitting thats how mine break


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 19 2006, 06:08 PM~5804633
> *i do a lot of fitting thats how mine break
> *


Iknow how that is ! I am alwys mocking my shit up ! To see how it looks and then take it back apart and do a little bit Then mock it back up to see if it looks good ! I might do this 100 times a day ! LOL!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

got some progress pics, been busting ass trying to get this thing finished, it takes forever when you have to scratch build everything  the suspension is roughed in, have to clean things up and put a few more pieces on, as soon as i get the suspension all working right, i can jamb the car, then paint it. then the biggest project of all comes....... :0   :biggrin: check out the back bumper action in the last pic, lmao. anyone notice the reconstructed and molded crossmember, or the completely custom rear end, or the 59 impala dash? or how about the broke off and missing windshield pillars, lmao :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Alright i cant wait any longer ! here are pics of my Finished LS ! 

Side shot !










Front 










rear 















OK! OK! For real ~ Here its and i want all my frinds here to see It ! 


What you Guys think !

















LOL! *BITCHES* Youll have to wait till the frist ! LOL!


----------



## Stickz

LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 19 2006, 11:26 PM~5806308
> *LOL
> *


either no one else thought this was funny or they are all Hiding again


----------



## LowRollinJosh

no hiding here... all i see is a nice paint job, i aint skeered :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 19 2006, 11:34 PM~5806367
> *no hiding here... all i see is a nice paint job, i aint skeered  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *


LOL!Man your going nuts on yours I hope you make the cut for the deadline ! You Know On a builders thought and not saying this because of the build off But To me it dosnt matter what you do to the Kit Josh If it dont flow right ! All the detail in the wont matter if the shits Ugly or dont Look right! Before you go painting anything over look what you have done ! I am not calling you out Homie just look at what you have posted and rethink a few things ! If you want me to tell you what i think is needing work PM me I dont want any of these fuckers that dont build to be talking shit if i piont at anything You know what i mean ! 

Like i said I am talking to you as a Builder Not the Compation ! AS A FREIND !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good Josh! :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

like i said it is all roughed in, not finished. just curious, what do you think doesnt "flow"? ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5806522
> *like i said it is all roughed in, not finished. just curious, what do you think doesnt "flow"? ~JO$H~
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: It all looks good. :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *  It all looks good. *


  :biggrin: hey i got paid today, i should get your nissan out by monday. i need some more 5.20s, lol. when is the deadline for this contest? i cant remember... ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 20 2006, 12:01 AM~5806560
> *  :biggrin:  hey i got paid today, i should get your nissan out by monday. i need some more 5.20s, lol. when is the deadline for this contest? i cant remember... ~JO$H~
> *


The thrid week of aug. All finished kits must be post be Aug 30 th !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 19 2006, 11:55 PM~5806522
> *like i said it is all roughed in, not finished. just curious, what do you think doesnt "flow"? ~JO$H~
> *


You got a PM !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 19 2006, 10:01 PM~5806560
> *  :biggrin:  hey i got paid today, i should get your nissan out by monday. i need some more 5.20s, lol. when is the deadline for this contest? i cant remember... ~JO$H~
> *



cool thanks man, No rush. I have too much shit in front of it anyways.


----------



## vengence

so far josh its lookin good.....


----------



## psn8586

Its lookin good Josh...you know you always pull through and do some crazy shit....its about that time you drop another sweet one aint it? lol.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Its lookin good Josh...you know you always pull through and do some crazy shit....its about that time you drop another sweet one aint it? lol.*


lmao yea thanks homie! i appreciate the kind words, yours is coming nice too! i just hope i can get mine finished in a month  ~JO$H~


----------



## psn8586

i feel ya...work gotten you wore out too huh?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

work, school, my 59, this monte...the list keeps going...lol


----------



## jevries

Nice work on the suspension Josh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ANY BODY GOT ANY UPDATES ? 

any 1 close to being done ! Like what do you all have left !? 

Shit at this rate I think I do another 1 Just to see if i can get 2 done before anyone else ! Shit as long as its taking you guys no wonder the build offs die!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

cant rush perfection here homie, there's going to be a lot more to mine than a gel pen paint job :0 :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Yu got jokes LOL! Well no need to push on me homie i am done You need to get Project 59 , Steeler #1 ,and marinate a run for there money ! LOL! hurry up and pull that shit off before the deadline !


----------



## LowRollinJosh

yea its all in good fun homie. i almost got the door jambs done, have to do the trunk.i will try getting some more progress pics up tomorrow. what is the exact deadline the cars have to be finished? ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 21 2006, 10:58 PM~5820107
> *yea its all in good fun homie. i almost got the door jambs done, have to do the trunk.i will try getting some more progress pics up tomorrow. what is the exact deadline the cars have to be finished? ~JO$H~
> *


They said the pics have to be posted by the Last day of Aug! si i guess you can build all the way tell you have to post the pics ! LOL! Why you going to be cutting it close !


----------



## LowRollinJosh

at this rate....more than likely...lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

josh is prob farther than me.....


----------



## Sleepy2368

well, EVERYONE is further along then me. It happened again, the paint just got sticky-er instead of curing and getting harder......but JUST on the clip. so I had to strip it yet again.....well they say the third time's a charm right? it damn well better be or I'm going to finish dead last. has anybody ever had problems with resin before? what do you use to prime? clearcoat?

thanks for the help guys. and as for you minidreams, STFU ABOUT YOU BEING DONE DAMMIT!!!! lol j/p bro, you got me beat by a long shot even if I didn't have ANY problems.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 22 2006, 01:45 AM~5820759
> *well, EVERYONE is further along then me. It happened again, the paint just got sticky-er instead of curing and getting harder......but JUST on the clip. so I had to strip it yet again.....well they say the third time's a charm right? it damn well better be or I'm going to finish dead last. has anybody ever had problems with resin before? what do you use to prime? clearcoat?
> 
> thanks for the help guys. and as for you minidreams, STFU ABOUT YOU BEING DONE DAMMIT!!!!   lol j/p bro, you got me beat by a long shot even if I didn't have ANY problems.
> *


LOL! Man i hate to say this but if you use any type of striper on resin! ITS NO GOOD ANYMORE ! the only way to get paint off resin will be to sand it ! Any strippers will react to the 2 parts to resin and turns it soft!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

a good laquer primer wont work?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 22 2006, 01:53 AM~5820782
> *a good laquer primer wont work?
> *


Candy once resins starts to react to stripper you wont be able to save it ? If you let it set in the sun and it does get hard it would be to brittle to work with !


----------



## Sleepy2368

well it's not soft, I don't think so anyway....it still feels the same as when I got it. and it had done it the first time too, got it in the mail, primed it and painted, and it got sticky instead of curing


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 22 2006, 01:56 AM~5820792
> *well it's not soft, I don't think so anyway....it still feels the same as when I got it. and it had done it the first time too, got it in the mail, primed it and painted, and it got sticky instead of curing
> *



You didnt wash it free of the release agents !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sounds just like the probs i had on the wagon interior...


----------



## Sleepy2368

oh...........um, didn't know about that. Like I said in an earlier post, this was my first time ever using anything resin. so this one is pretty much fucked now?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 21 2006, 11:00 PM~5820806
> *oh...........um, didn't know about that.  Like I said in an earlier post, this was my first time ever using anything resin.  so this one is pretty much fucked now?
> *



unless u get a new clip :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepy2368

lets see, payday is about a week away, and I got 6 dollars in my checking account.....you think ryan will take an IOU?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I f all you would have to do is repaint the clip! I would wait till you had the cash and do another part of the build !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2006, 11:37 PM~5820886
> *I f all you would have to do is repaint the clip! I would wait till you had the cash and do another part of the build !
> *


 
x2

like the chassis or interior or trunk


----------



## Sleepy2368

ya, I still have a *few* things to do....but the paint is the biggest. I wanted to do a fantabulous job on the paint cuz I can't do a lot of other shit very well....wiring engine's, pumps, interior detail.....you know, everything BUT the outside paint lmao. I'm working on it tho, and everytime I see you or biggs or jev and any of the other "real builders" I learn something new so I take that and combine it with my techniques and pulling it all together to make it a distinctive style all my own...



**ass kissing session now over*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 22 2006, 02:47 AM~5820906
> *ya, I still have a *few* things to do....but the paint is the biggest. I wanted to do a fantabulous job on the paint cuz I can't do a lot of other shit very well....wiring engine's, pumps, interior detail.....you know, everything BUT the outside paint lmao. I'm working on it tho, and everytime I see you or biggs or jev and any of the other "real builders" I learn something new so I take that and combine it with my techniques and pulling it all together to make it a distinctive style all my own...
> **ass kissing session now over*
> *



Thats how i learned ! Always will to find out what it tales to climb to the top ! Work hard and you see shit every day that will help ! you got 6 dollars ! Need a good looking intierior ! Head to a craft store and start looking around ! I cant tell you what i would be looking for but I GET ALOY OF DETAIL STUFF for craft store and fabric shops !


----------



## BigPoppa

I dunno, you might be able to save the clip, strip it down using Easy Off oven cleaner, set it in the sun and see if you can "sweat" the solvents out, keep an eye on it tho so it don't melt or warp with the heat. Maybe put a thin coat of bondo on there to help seal it better, plus primer. Otherwise it's shot

#1 rule with resin never ever ever ever ever ever ever use CSC or similar product to strip it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 22 2006, 01:09 PM~5822040
> *I dunno, you might be able to save the clip, strip it down using Easy Off oven cleaner, set it in the sun and see if you can "sweat" the solvents out, keep an eye on it tho so it don't melt or warp with the heat. Maybe put a thin coat of bondo on there to help seal it better, plus primer.  Otherwise it's shot
> 
> #1 rule with resin never ever ever ever ever ever ever use CSC or similar product to strip it.
> *


and dont use Brake fluid ! It turns resin into gum !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

41,000 views and only 1400 replies ! got all kinds of people watching us do this build off but very few will speak on it ! Tell us what you guys like and what you predick the finish will be like ? Hell you take time to look why not speak your voice !


----------



## DoUgH

what i got done so far





































good or bad its been fun


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats what i am wanting to see ! Some one is actually getting some where ! The Fish tank door panels NICE TOUCH ! 

Where the seats from ? and add the string into the trunk !

You as far as it being good or bad ! 

THINK ITS LOOK REAL NICE ! Color combo is going to grab the eyes Nice and bright ! Well laid out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jul 22 2006, 09:25 PM~5823765
> *
> *


 Bro why dont you ever type anything ! All you seem to post are these :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH

thanks mini, the seats i made from the center of a roll double side sticky tape lol,
and there will be a little bit more string and some other stuff in the trunk.


----------



## carl

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel:


----------



## vengence

looks very good,i like it...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jul 22 2006, 09:31 PM~5823809
> *thanks mini,  the seats i made from the cent of a roll double side sticky tape lol,
> and there will be a little bit more string and some other stuff in the trunk.
> *



Dough really man good job ! like really like the way you havent overdone it ! 

have you did your light yet for the LS clip PM i have a trick that will keep you build even and clean !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 22 2006, 09:33 PM~5823819
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


Carla you just off of being grounded from the internet ! Do you want another week added on !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

uh oh , carla got a woopin!!!!


----------



## vengence

:roflmao:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2006, 07:57 PM~5823929
> *Carla you just off of being grounded from the internet ! Do you want another week added on !
> *


 :0 looks like carla got in trouble :0 

just hide behind the couch and they won't find you :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

Wheres all the montes at


----------



## DoUgH

thanks mini, i'v never really been in to building all out show cars more of the 
street customs with a twist.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jul 22 2006, 11:09 PM~5825091
> *thanks mini,  i'v never really been in to building all out show cars more of the
> street customs with a twist.
> *


Looks good man!


----------



## Sleepy2368

mine is back to plastic now, and I got some filler primer tonight...but it's too late to do anything now. As for the clip, when I press really hard with my fingernail it leaves an impression but it's not real big and it takes some pressure......is that what you meant by or soft? or are you talking like gummi bear soft? the bondo thing i will try, as well as the sun thing(if I have sun on my next day off that is)

with everything that is going wrong for me I should rethink the whole thing. instead of nice paint and everything looking like a magazine feature I should have primered panels.....bondo spots......dirty wheels.......scrape marks on the frame......crushed tailpipes.....can't forget the attempted rattlecan mural on the trunk lmao. daily driver WIP, hellz yea


















J/K.......



















or am I?????


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## Models IV Life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TOLD YA GUYS ALREADY ONLY 5 WILL FINISH!! AND THATS PUSHING IT!!! TOO MUCH SMOKE WAS BEING BLOWN..LOL
COME ON ALL YOU 13 CONTESTANTS PROVE ME WRONG!!! NOT YOU MINI YOUR DONE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:angry: dont piss me off more fred.I was cutting the roof in mine this weekend and it fell out of my hands. :angry: all i saw was pieces fly everywere.dam i was so pissed i snaped at the whole family.now i need to do more work to put it together.im not mad anymore.shit happens.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 24 2006, 08:03 AM~5831743
> *:angry: dont piss me off more fred.I was cutting the roof in mine this weekend and it fell out of my hands. :angry: all i saw was pieces fly everywere.dam i was so pissed i snaped at the whole family.now i need to do more work to put it together.im not mad anymore.shit happens.
> *


WELL FELLAS I GOT UNDER SOMEBODY'S SKIN!!! :0 J/K

PIECES????? IF YOU WERE CUTTING THE ROOF, WHAT PIECES WENT FLYING??? IT WOULD'VE JUST BEEN THE BODY. WAS IT FINISHED AND THEN YOU DECIDED TO CUT THE ROOF OR WHAT?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 24 2006, 10:59 AM~5832045
> *WELL FELLAS I GOT UNDER SOMEBODY'S SKIN!!! :0  J/K
> 
> PIECES????? IF YOU WERE CUTTING THE ROOF, WHAT PIECES WENT FLYING??? IT WOULD'VE JUST BEEN THE BODY. WAS IT FINISHED AND THEN YOU DECIDED TO CUT THE ROOF OR WHAT?
> *



no.its in primer.i was about to lay down the patterns and ten decided to cut a moony in it.i had the front end and back bumpers on it.shit went everywhere.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Almost everyone has ran into a problem with this build ! I think this was the cursed build off ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2006, 04:09 PM~5833600
> *Almost everyone has ran into a problem with this build ! I think this was the cursed build off ! LOL!
> *


i begining to think the same crap.i usally dont have problems.just the usaual stuff.but dam.i have drop tis one twice.broke shit by bending it the way i always do.i refuse to let this monte beat me.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 24 2006, 06:28 PM~5834141
> *i begining to think the same crap.i usally dont have problems.just the usaual stuff.but dam.i have drop tis one twice.broke shit by bending it the way i always do.i refuse to let this monte beat me.
> *


the monte wont beat you !

*I WILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2006, 03:43 PM~5834250
> *the monte wont beat you !
> 
> I WILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ME TOO!!!!! :angry: :twak: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 24 2006, 07:27 PM~5834460
> *ME TOO!!!!! :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DANG another 1 called you out ! You guys need to finish ! If there isnt some 1 finished by this weekend i will post mine the very last day of the build off!


----------



## stilldownivlife

this interior looks niceee:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jul 22 2006, 09:17 PM~5823720
> *what i got done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good or bad its been fun
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2006, 05:43 PM~5834250
> *the monte wont beat you !
> 
> I WILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Here's where I'm at. As you can see, I am WAY behind!

So far I have everything shaved, spoiler, door handles, locks, and side-marker lights. I can't decide how I want to do the top, either T-tops, targa top, or a moonroof. I am going to paint it Tamiya Pearl White with a tan and white leather interior. Chrome BMF with a few gold BMF accents, and chrome and gold Pegasus wires. Nothing over the top, just a clean street cruiser.



















I realised something after I took these pics, THE BODY IS WARPED!!! :angry: I think I can fix it though.

I am working on the interior right now, I should have some updates real soon. 

Sorry it took me so long to get this far, I've been dealing with alot of family shit for the past few weeks.


----------



## Pokey

Oops, I don't know what happened with that second pic, sorry! :0


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 04:12 PM~5841623
> *Here's where I'm at. As you can see, I am WAY behind!
> 
> So far I have everything shaved, spoiler, door handles, locks, and side-marker lights. I can't decide how I want to do the top, either T-tops, targa top, or a moonroof. I am going to paint it Tamiya Pearl White with a tan and white leather interior. Chrome BMF with a few gold BMF accents, and chrome and gold Pegasus wires. Nothing over the top, just a clean street cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realised something after I took these pics, THE BODY IS WARPED!!! :angry: I think I can fix it though.
> 
> I am working on the interior right now, I should have some updates real soon.
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get this far, I've been dealing with alot of family shit for the past few weeks.
> *


thats the same things i was going to do to mine pearlwhite with chrome and gold and a moon roof with tan int :0


----------



## Pokey

Uh-oh! :0 

Sorry bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

can you see me ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

can you see me know ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you better look fast !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

can you see me know !


I will leave this up for 5 min ! *STARTING NOW!*


----------



## MARINATE

OH SHIT :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:26 PM~5842023
> *can you see me know !
> 
> I will leave this up for 5 min ! STARTING NOW!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

2 min lefts !


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok its over i am going to destory the link *LATER BITCHES* !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:30 PM~5842067
> *ok its over i am going to destory the link LATER BITCHES !
> *



well it was nice while it lasted. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

DAMN IT!! I missed it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

it might be back !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:37 PM~5842100
> *it might be back !
> *


Doesn't matter, I'll just miss it again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 08:49 PM~5842169
> *Doesn't matter, I'll just miss it again.
> *


LOL ! for some reason i can still it ! Its still posted up even after i deleted from my photo host ! Go and check it from !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 06:49 PM~5842169
> *Doesn't matter, I'll just miss it again.
> *


LMAO. thats funny.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2006, 08:55 PM~5842214
> *LMAO. thats funny.
> *


is it there ?honestly I still see it !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:56 PM~5842221
> *is it there ?honestly I still see it !
> *


Yea I see it. 

I posted it back up, I snuck in with the (right click save) after you posted it the first time. :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 06:56 PM~5842221
> *is it there ?honestly I still see it !
> *


Okay, now you're just toying with me!

I don't see it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 07:00 PM~5842242
> *Okay, now you're just toying with me!
> 
> I don't see it
> *


WTF?? are you looking at the last page? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you lil shit LOL! You better take off ! LOL! i will post a differnt pic every day for 5 min. till the 1st of Aug then i will post them all !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2006, 07:01 PM~5842249
> *WTF?? are you looking at the last page?  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, I can't see a damn thing. 

Now you're toying with me too, aren't you


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

damit its still there ! I know i shouldnt have posted it !


----------



## psn8586

its not....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:15 PM~5842271
> *damit its still there ! I know i shouldnt have posted it !
> *


It wasn't me, I was just fucking with you. I didn't post it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2006, 09:19 PM~5842299
> *It wasn't me, I was just fucking with you. I didn't post it.
> *


is it there still ? for real I can see it I am looking at right now ! I ant playin BRO will you look and see if its there !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:20 PM~5842307
> *is it there still ? for real I can see it I am looking at right now ! I ant playin BRO will you look and see if its there !
> *



It is for me, but these other guys says its not.  

How did you break the link?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yes i know i still see it ! If i delet the post and you delete yours wonunder if that will work ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

What ever you did worked for me, Its gone. You should just have to edit the pic out of your post and it will delete the others. I went ahead and edited mine just to be sure.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY Thanks i still see it in Marinates but if i refresh its gone ! But if i open it back up its theres ? I have never had this happen before !LOL! I just was tring to mess with you guys and gould cought LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:28 PM~5842359
> *HEY Thanks i still see it in Marinates  but if i refresh its gone ! But if i open it back up its theres ? I have never had this happen before !LOL! I just was tring to mess with you guys and gould cought LOL!
> *



It was doing the same to me. One minute I would look it was there, the next gone.


----------



## psn8586

o well..no big deal, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thanks for helping me ! What did you think !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2006, 07:31 PM~5842393
> *thanks for helping me ! What did you think !
> *



If your talking to me then :worship: :worship: 

if your talking to someone else, I will answer for them :worship: :worship:


----------



## psn8586

...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2006, 09:33 PM~5842406
> *If your talking to me then      :worship:  :worship:
> 
> if your talking to someone else, I will answer for them      :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS ! Know you see why i wont unleash it till the 1st LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 25 2006, 07:39 PM~5842463
> *
> *


He had too much trouble, I doubt he will post it again.................................
























:0 :0 I can....................................................

























But I wont. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

hows the progress comin yall?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 25 2006, 10:37 PM~5843277
> *hows the progress comin yall?
> *


slowly


----------



## drnitrus

Mini that thing looks sick


----------



## Models IV Life

OK HERE'S MY PERSONAL CHALLANGE TO FINISH THIS BY THE DUE DATE. THIS IS NOT AN ENTRY!!! I JUST WANT TO SEE IF I CAN FINISH ON TIME. IF I FINISH, THERE'S NO EXCUSE FOR THE OTHER 13 BUILDERS NOT TO HAVE!!!! EXCEPT MINI CUZ HE'S DONE. TOOK THE PICS MONDAY AND LASTNIGHT. GOING FOR A SIMPLE CLEAN LOOK. I SHAVED THE LOWER BODY EFFECTS OFF THE FRONT FENDERS, SHAVED THE REAR FIN BUT NEEDS A LIL MORE AND CUT MY MOONROOF BUT NEEDS A LIL MORE SMOOTHING ALSO. BUT HEY ONLY TOOK A FEW MINUTES TO DO. PARTS WILL BE IN ROUTE TO CHROMER FIRST THING IN THE MORNING. JUST NEED TO GET ME A MR. BIGGS CLIP AND I'M READY!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2006, 01:07 PM~5845964
> *OK HERE'S MY PERSONAL CHALLANGE TO FINISH THIS BY THE DUE DATE. THIS IS NOT AN ENTRY!!! I JUST WANT TO SEE IF I CAN FINISH ON TIME. IF I FINISH, THERE'S NO EXCUSE FOR THE OTHER 13 BUILDERS NOT TO HAVE!!!! EXCEPT MINI CUZ HE'S DONE. TOOK THE PICS MONDAY AND LASTNIGHT. GOING FOR A SIMPLE CLEAN LOOK. I SHAVED THE LOWER BODY EFFECTS OFF THE FRONT FENDERS, SHAVED THE REAR FIN BUT NEEDS A LIL MORE AND CUT MY MOONROOF BUT NEEDS A LIL MORE SMOOTHING ALSO. BUT HEY ONLY TOOK A FEW MINUTES TO DO. PARTS WILL BE IN ROUTE TO CHROMER FIRST THING IN THE MORNING. JUST NEED TO GET ME A MR. BIGGS CLIP AND I'M READY!!
> *


DDAAAMMMNNN talk about calling everyone out.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2006, 11:11 AM~5846410
> *DDAAAMMMNNN talk about calling everyone out.
> *


I'M NOT CALLING NOBODY OUT!!! ITS JUST A PERSONAL CHALLENGE FOR ME TO FINISH IT. BUT THE CONTESTANTS HAVE HAD ALOT MORE TIME ALREADY AND SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM FINISHING. RIGHT?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2006, 02:46 PM~5846618
> *I'M NOT CALLING NOBODY OUT!!! ITS JUST A PERSONAL CHALLENGE FOR ME TO FINISH IT. BUT THE CONTESTANTS HAVE HAD ALOT MORE TIME ALREADY AND SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM FINISHING. RIGHT?
> *


I didnt mean it in that in a bad way...I meant more along the lines of, if that doesnt get people motivated I dont know what will.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2006, 01:46 PM~5846618
> *I'M NOT CALLING NOBODY OUT!!! ITS JUST A PERSONAL CHALLENGE FOR ME TO FINISH IT. BUT THE CONTESTANTS HAVE HAD ALOT MORE TIME ALREADY AND SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM FINISHING. RIGHT?
> *



there goes fred.stirring up the pot.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2006, 12:11 PM~5846775
> *I didnt mean it in that in a bad way...I meant more along the lines of, if that doesnt get people motivated I dont know what will.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW HOMIE!!! :biggrin: YUP IT SHOULD. BUT IF IT DOESN'T , THEN OH WELL. AREN'T YOU IN THIS TOO?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 26 2006, 12:11 PM~5846778
> *there goes fred.stirring up the pot.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Im not. I had a few things I wanted to finish when this build off started so I decided to not get into something new.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is a big thank you to the guys that made this build off possible for me ! 










THANKS BIGGS for the clip! and Thanks Beto for the Monte ! With these 2 i wouldnt have been able to pull this one off! 

I will leave this pic up as a thank you shot ! 

BETO , ME, BIGGS!


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT ABOUT ME DOG FOR PUSHING YOU TO FINISH IT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2006, 06:07 PM~5847905
> *WHAT ABOUT ME DOG FOR PUSHING YOU TO FINISH IT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was 1 of the few that didnt need to be pushed ! *I DONT LET MY MOUTH GET ME INTO SOMETHING I CANT HANDLE !*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2006, 04:56 PM~5847849
> *This is a big thank  you to the guys that made this build off possible for me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIGGS  for the clip! and Thanks Beto for the Monte ! With these 2 i wouldnt have been able to pull this one off!
> 
> I will leave this pic up as a thank you shot !
> 
> BETO , ME, BIGGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about me.For havin to look at that discusting car.  








Im just bull shitting.that thing is off the chain homie.good job.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What time should i put up the 5 min, pic LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2006, 04:56 PM~5847849
> *This is a big thank  you to the guys that made this build off possible for me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIGGS  for the clip! and Thanks Beto for the Monte ! With these 2 i wouldnt have been able to pull this one off!
> 
> I will leave this pic up as a thank you shot !
> 
> BETO , ME, BIGGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about me.For havin to look at that discusting car.  








Im just bull shitting.that thing is off the chain homie.good job.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2006, 05:10 PM~5847924
> *I was 1 of the few that didnt need to be pushed ! CHROME & GOLD TO GET BACK!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

At 6 : 30 I will post another pic for 5 min ! 

BUT PLEASE do not quote it ! And try to save the pic I will show all pics on Tues ! AUG 1st ! Thats my word ! The whole kit will be unleashed then for good !


----------



## raystrey

my wife is out of town with camera so that is why I personally haven't added pictures. I think a lot of us will finish and start posting pics in the last two weeks. I for example have engine done along with body prepped and primered white. I also still need some aftermarket stuff to come in this next week hopefully.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok here it is !









































































Time starts now !


----------



## Firefly

You better believe I saved that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2006, 05:33 PM~5848042
> *ok here it is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time starts now !
> *


bet you thought i was gonna quote that didnt ya :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 26 2006, 06:35 PM~5848055
> *You better believe I saved that shit :biggrin:
> *


Save it i dont mind qouteing it is want i asked you guys not too Do ! Thanks !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 Min. left ! hope you got a look !


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 01:36 AM~5848062
> *Save it  i dont mind qouteing it is want i asked you guys not too Do ! Thanks !
> *


Won't quote it, won't post it. If you're not on right now, you're missing out :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

Time starts now !
[/quote]

engine looks nice


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 26 2006, 05:37 PM~5848071
> *engine looks nice
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good homie


----------



## lowrid3r

my bad didnt read when you said dont quote :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks for looking ! All comments are welcomed and then tommrow i will post another pic for 5 Min, I will do this everyday tell the 1st of aug then IT GOING ALL UP !


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 27 2006, 01:38 AM~5848073
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: good homie
> *


He was on the verge of nono-ing :nono: 



















:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 26 2006, 06:39 PM~5848080
> *my bad didnt read when you said dont quote  :happysad:
> *


Thanks Bro !


----------



## kustombuilder

what the hell just happen. :0


----------



## MARINATE

*MINI WHY YOU TEASING THESE GUYS? :biggrin:  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

READ MY CARD !


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 01:46 AM~5848107
> *READ MY CARD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2006, 05:46 PM~5848107
> *READ MY CARD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT...YOU WANT ME TO POST THE REST OF THE PICS? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*LOL!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS REALLY TIGHT MINI!!! GOOD JOB. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE REST OF IT.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

i see this is going to be the best build off of all on here.....lol


are entrys still available?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2006, 07:13 PM~5848244
> *i see this is going to be the best build off of all on here.....lol
> are entrys still available?
> *


Sorry! We started this on june 1st and it ends on the last day of aug! You had to be entered by the 10th of june !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

fuck it.... im still gunna build one...... i saw a kit one of the "donks" ones at the local walmart... ill prolly go pick it up later...


----------



## Project59




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 26 2006, 07:27 PM~5848299
> *
> *



thats a funny looking Monte !


----------



## Lownslow302

hmm 
chiki chiki look in cali


----------



## Vortec350

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 26 2006, 07:27 PM~5848299
> *
> *


nice supra


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 26 2006, 04:27 PM~5848299
> *
> *


is this your drift car you been talking bout


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 26 2006, 06:29 PM~5848304-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a funny looking Monte !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: its a limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Caprice On [email protected] 26 2006, 07:47 PM~5848629
> *nice supra
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrid3r_@Jul 26 2006, 07:50 PM~5848641
> *is this your drift car you been talking bout
> *


this is mine yes but I will never drift it :nono: 


oh just incase your all wondering i was showing my homeboy how to post pics on here and just slapped any pic down sorry for the offtopic :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I will let this one slide ! 

Now dont start posting things like this just to stop me from asking 


*WHERE THE HELL IS YOUR MONTE ! *


----------



## 1ofaknd

This is the body that i'll be giving to the winner. I really dont feel like making a new one, lol. 

Also I will try to get the bumpers and grill plated, but no gurantees, lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 05:47 AM~5850805
> *I will let this one slide !
> 
> Now dont start posting things like this just to stop me from asking
> WHERE THE HELL IS YOUR MONTE !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2006, 07:01 AM~5850826
> *This is the body that i'll be giving to the winner. I really dont feel like making a new one, lol.
> 
> Also I will try to get the bumpers and grill plated, but no gurantees, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is it already painted Black like that or is this just an example


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im assuming it is this one , but i dont know why the bumpers need plated....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 02:38 PM~5852949
> *Is it already painted Black like that or is this just an example
> *


that exact body


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 27 2006, 02:41 PM~5852963
> *im assuming it is this one , but i dont know why the bumpers need plated....
> *


Well i dont HAVE to plate the bumpers..saves me time and money :biggrin: 

the ones on that body are mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Jul 27 2006, 02:48 PM~5852988-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well i dont HAVE to plate the bumpers..saves me time and money  :biggrin:
> 
> the ones on that body are mine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candymancaddy_@Jul 27 2006, 02:41 PM~5852963
> *im assuming it is this one , but i dont know why the bumpers need plated....
> *


There really ant nothing to strip resin ! If i were to get it i dont know that i would want to leave it black Like that ! I was just asking cause if some i got that didnt know that you cant put resin in brake fluid or the purple stuff that body would be junk ! Unless they built it black !

Thats why i ask !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i stripped a resin body once with easy off with out a problem.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 02:57 PM~5852994
> *There really ant nothing to strip resin ! If i were to get it i dont know that i would want to leave it black Like that ! I was just asking cause if some i got that didnt know that you cant put resin in brake fluid or the purple stuff that body would be junk ! Unless they built it black !
> 
> Thats why i ask !
> *


it's not black, it's blue  

and you wouldn't have to strip it at all..just sand and repaint. there is no clear on it. just a layer of paint.


----------



## Project59

out of all the builds ive done in my time i gotta say this one is by far pissing me off the most


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 27 2006, 03:21 PM~5853140
> *out of all the builds ive done in my time i gotta say this one is by far pissing me off the most
> *


Why


----------



## Project59

don't know :dunno: for some reason it's just very irratable :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

mee too.i usally have a smooth build.this one has me pissed.but im still working to get it done.


----------



## drnitrus

but at the end of it all we still love to build em


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 27 2006, 01:21 PM~5853140
> *out of all the builds ive done in my time i gotta say this one is by far pissing me off the most
> 
> *



X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What is it time for the 5 min pic post to cheer you guys up ! Or shall i wait tell more members are on ?


----------



## Project59

anyone have some chrome foil I have an energency here I can't find any anywheres and mine is all crumpeled :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 27 2006, 03:43 PM~5853343
> *anyone have some chrome foil I have an energency here I can't find any anywheres and mine is all crumpeled  :uh:
> *


I have some but dont know when i would be able to ship ! OUT of money til after thw 10th of aug !


----------



## Project59

yeah i dont get paid till midnight and i just dropped over 2g to my lawyer im brown bagging it too bro i know how it feels


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Real BRO if you can wait I send some to you !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 02:48 PM~5853396
> *Real BRO if you can wait I send some to you !
> *


lol that would be cool but for real bro if you can wait i can wait just remember its for the monte so if i can find some before hand ill let you know


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have some gold foil


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i cant get into the mood to finish mine, my 59 keeps drawing me away... ~JO$H~


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 27 2006, 03:03 PM~5853456
> *i cant get into the mood to finish mine, my 59 keeps drawing me away... ~JO$H~
> *


put that damn 59 away holmes you have till the end of aug to finish if you dont we are all going to band together hunt you down and child molest you :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k finish on time fawker :twak:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 27 2006, 03:02 PM~5853451
> *i have some gold foil
> *


really need chrome homie if i get gold ill have to change my whole theme with the wheels and shit but thank's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 02:42 PM~5853328
> *What is it time for the 5 min pic post to cheer you guys up ! Or shall i wait tell more members are on ?
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IF I FINISH CAN I GET AT LEAST A HAND CLAP AND "HONORABLE" MENTION!!! DAMN I'M JUST STARTING AND IT LOOKS GOOD FOR ME.:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2006, 04:15 PM~5853563
> *DAMN IF I FINISH CAN I GET AT LEAST A HAND CLAP AND "HONORABLE" MENTION!!! DAMN I'M JUST STARTING AND IT LOOKS GOOD FOR ME.:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL! I tell you what If you can finish by the end of the Month And if i win it all LOL! i hook you up with 1 of be awards !

Hows that sound !


----------



## Project59

:0


----------



## vengence

lookin good guys...


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 01:35 PM~5853751
> *LOL! I tell you what If you can finish by the end of the Month  And if i win it all LOL! i hook you up with 1 of be awards !
> 
> Hows that sound !
> *


EXCELLENT!!!! :biggrin: WATCHOUT PPL!! :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2006, 04:09 PM~5854032
> *EXCELLENT!!!! :biggrin:  WATCHOUT PPL!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2006, 02:35 PM~5854143
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


whats that mean? what are you trying to say?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2006, 04:49 PM~5854220
> *whats that mean? what are you trying to say?
> *


THAT HE'S NOT GONNA FINISH HIS BUILD! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 27 2006, 04:51 PM~5854226-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT HE'S NOT GONNA FINISH HIS BUILD! :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey.it aint the end of aug yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2006, 04:49 PM~5854220
> *whats that mean? what are you trying to say?
> *


im just bullshitting.dont get all scuurd.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:51 PM~5854226
> *THAT HE'S NOT GONNA FINISH HIS BUILD! :0  :0  :0
> *


OH I SEE!!! SHIT I AM!!..LOL. YOU STILL WAITING ON CHROME AND GOLD?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854243
> *OH I SEE!!!  SHIT I AM!!..LOL.  YOU STILL WAITING ON CHROME AND GOLD?
> *


YEAH CHROMETECH TAKING FOREVER :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok is it time to post the 5 min pic?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok its that time Again PLEASE DONT QUOTE this ! I will delete link but will repost on the 1st ! Here you go !

:biggrin: 

5 min ! ENJOY !


----------



## lowridin14

DAMN     :wave: LOOKING GOOD MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 min left you all see it ! Time is counting down !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

times up I post another pic tommrow !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 27 2006, 06:28 PM~5854450
> *DAMN         :wave: LOOKING GOOD MINI
> *


Thanks Man ! I hope by posting a few pics everyday that i can get you and some of the other guys on here to build more and share more ! Thats why i came to this site ! I build LOWRIDERS and want to share my hobby intrest with ! I also build a lot of other type cars but never have seemed to enjoy the other sites like this one ! So Get your kits out and build them and show us on LIL why we chose to be here!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and for those who missed it...... I GOT TO HOLD THIS ONE.... YOU ALL ONLY GOT 5 MINS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 27 2006, 06:37 PM~5854498
> *and for those who missed it......  I GOT TO HOLD THIS ONE.... YOU ALL ONLY GOT 5 MINS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY ! You guys can get a second chance to see it today ! I will post the same pic from monday at 12:00 am CST! so be here it will air for 5 min !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn , being a tease eh david...?


----------



## vengence

i aint seen any of the pics of it yet david,so ill be keepin an eye out for it...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

dam that monte is bad as hell! my homie got a ls he wants to build a model, he just picked up that ss model so how does he get his hands on the ls parts?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 28 2006, 12:20 AM~5856625
> *dam that monte is bad as hell! my homie got a ls he wants to build a model, he just picked up that ss model so how does he get his hands on the ls parts?
> *


tell him to go to ScaleLows.com ! They are 25.00 plus shipping If he gets 1 have him PM and i help him build his lights !


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 10:22 PM~5856643
> *tell him to go to ScaleLows.com ! They are 25.00 plus shipping If he gets 1 have him PM and i help him build his lights !
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

::


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2006, 04:39 PM~5854509
> *HEY ! You guys can get a second chance to see it today ! I will post the same pic from monday  at  12:00 am  CST! so be here it will air for 5 min !
> *


what would that be on the west coast? it's almost 12 here and I haven't seen another post from you about it. I gotta work so I haven't been able to see any of the pics except the one with the homies in front


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

pics time will be off tonight! I have to leave today ! So i will post when i return !


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Should i post up a pic for the morning guys ! What do you all think WANT TO SEE A LITTLE of my monte !


----------



## psn8586

sure


----------



## drnitrus

definitly


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Great work Mini. Cant wait to see the pics all at once. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbows

show it man


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ITS POSTED UP BITCHES ! where are all the haters and winers at LOL! 
FOR REAL ! 

THE MINIDREAMS MINI CARLO LS IS UNLEASHED ! 

Thanks for letting me be apart of this build off ! 

With my new job I might not be home on the 1st of aug so i just went ahead and posted it up ! GO TAKE A LOOK !

AND ALL YOU SLOW FUCKERs ! LET GO ! Get that shit done so they can enjoy the cars for a month before not 1 or two days ! 

And i leave you all with this too look at !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think i will try and pull another 1 off before the cut off date LOL! Wouldnt that show you guys that there was enough time to get the cars done LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2006, 02:29 PM~5860044
> *I think i will try and pull another 1 off before the cut off date LOL! Wouldnt that show you guys that there was enough time to get the cars done LOL!
> *


ahhhhh shut up. :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586

lol.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 28 2006, 03:31 PM~5860061
> *ahhhhh shut up. :biggrin:
> *


come on ! wheres yours at LOL! you get to go check mine out yet !LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :thumbsup: :0 thats one bad mofo mini :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 28 2006, 01:37 PM~5860092
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :0 thats one bad mofo mini :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah.....its a bad ass monte :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2006, 12:29 PM~5860044
> *I think i will try and pull another 1 off before the cut off date LOL! Wouldnt that show you guys that there was enough time to get the cars done LOL!
> *


HEY I'M DOING THAT ALREADY!!! :angry: :biggrin: J/K
DAMN HOMIE CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!! THOSE OUTSIDE SHOTS REALLY DID THE TRICK IN MAKING THAT BITCH LOOK REAL!! I LIKE IT.


----------



## erase one

Your Monte's fucking tight Mini, very nice!


----------



## BigPoppa

what happened to steelers #1, that one was a contender...updates?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 28 2006, 02:30 PM~5860694
> *what happened to steelers #1, that one was a contender...updates?
> *


DON'T TRIP ITS ALL ABOUT "GRAPVINE" COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## MARINATE

HERE YOU GO CONTENDERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2006, 05:04 PM~5861392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO CONTENDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepy2368

^^^^^ X2, looks like you're going to be #2 to finish

-minidreams-- I don't know what the hell you were thinking while building your monte.....but if I had half of the ideas you had then I might be done already instead of twiddling my thumbs trying to figure out how i want everything to look, Looks AMAZING!!!! especially those outside pics, looks like it was a 1:1 out in your driveway. the wet surface was a good touch too 




On a sad note, it looks like I'll be cutting it real close, If I finish this thing before the deadline then I would be surprised. I got paid today and still have -$9, so I'm going to have to wait another 2 weeks and then order another clip and I should have about 2 weeks to do the paint.

**************edit**************
actually I would have a lot less than 2 weeks, I didn't account for shipping time after I place the order.
**************edit**************

And if anything disastrous happens then, than I will be too late to finish.
until then, Sleepy out


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 29 2006, 12:46 AM~5863023
> *^^^^^ X2, looks like you're  going to be #2 to finish
> 
> -minidreams-- I don't know what the hell you were thinking while building your monte.....but if I had half of the ideas you had then I might be done already instead of twiddling my thumbs trying to figure out how i want everything to look, Looks AMAZING!!!! especially those outside pics, looks like it was a 1:1 out in your driveway. the wet surface was a good touch too
> On a sad note, it looks like I'll be cutting it real close, If I finish this thing before the deadline then I would be surprised. I got paid today and still have -$9, so I'm going to have to wait another 2 weeks and then order another clip and I should have about 2 weeks to do the paint.
> And if anything disastrous happens then, than I will be too late to finish.
> until then, Sleepy out
> *


hahahhahah -9 thats nothing im still 1200 in the hole, i rather face the consequenses of the pain than to ever do a cat scan ever again, fucking barrium tasted like fucking soap and poolwater


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 28 2006, 11:52 PM~5863059
> *hahahhahah -9 thats nothing im still 1200 in the hole, i rather face the consequenses of the pain than to ever do a cat scan ever again, fucking barrium tasted like fucking soap and poolwater
> *


that sucks, do you get a paper check that you go and cash? cuz i don't....I have it direct deposited from the company right into my checking account, so when the bank wants money, they take it before i even know what happened. if you get a paper check then you can decide when to pay and how much so you still have SOMETHING to hold onto for food or gas or whatever. but I have nothing.......at all.....I feel like jim carrey in bruce almighty (lol love that movie)"God has taken my bird and my bush"(except it's the bank, and not god.....well not the bible god anyway)


BTW, what is barrium?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 29 2006, 01:57 AM~5863296
> *that sucks, do you get a paper check that you go and cash? cuz i don't....I have it direct deposited from the company right into my checking account, so when the bank wants money, they take it before i even know what happened. if you get a paper check then you can decide when to pay and how much so you still have SOMETHING to hold onto for food or gas or whatever. but I have nothing.......at all.....I feel like jim carrey in bruce almighty (lol love that movie)"God has taken my bird and my bush"(except it's the bank, and not god.....well not the bible god anyway)
> BTW, what is barrium?
> *


the boss at my new job is working with the insurance company and the hopsital to get the 1200 put under the policy because i had gotten the scan prior to working there. hopefully he can pull itthrough if not im gonna be fucked by the bank big time.

barrium is some shit they make you drink so that the scan comes out better youre supposed to drink 3 full cups of that shit i drank 2 threw up one. it smells like pool water and tastes like soap


----------



## Sleepy2368

doesn't sound fun at all, I hope I never have to go thru that shit.


----------



## Pokey

I just checked out your Monte Mini. DAMN!!! That thing is badass!


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5861392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO CONTENDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




nice job! what brand are those wheels and tires?


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS HOMIES...& MINI YOUR MONTE IS BADASS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 29 2006, 10:21 AM~5864233
> *nice job! what brand are those wheels and tires?
> *


those are the old school pegasus wheels


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 29 2006, 04:50 PM~5865393
> *those are the old school pegasus wheels
> *


THERE THE MCLEAN STYLE D'S


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 29 2006, 03:54 PM~5865408
> *THERE THE MCLEAN STYLE D'S
> *



i like the tires they look more realistic then the pegasus ones i have.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

those are the 5.20's


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 29 2006, 11:09 PM~5866627
> *those are the 5.20's
> *


They are not 5.20s ! Theys are a radio tire , they should 155/ 85 13 I member right they Herculies


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wel damn i stand corrected , how about this...... those arethe most detailed lowrider tire yu can get....


----------



## cdznutz42069

ok thanks... now where can i get them? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

beto or scalelows....


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 30 2006, 08:42 AM~5868079
> *beto or scalelows....
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

since the build off is nearing it's end i thought i would paint my monte today. so here it is with all the paint work done. kandy cobalt blue over orion silver.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2006, 02:06 PM~5868986
> *since the build off is nearing it's end i thought i would paint my monte today. so here it is with all the paint work done. kandy cobalt blue over orion silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youre joking right shit i thought youd be finihed by now


----------



## Mr Biggs

i was so cought up in building other shit that i didn't even start on my monte. but it will be done in time. plus i can't enter im the judge homie.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 30 2006, 01:09 PM~5868999
> *youre joking right shit i thought youd be finihed by now
> *


I don't think finishing is one of Biggs' problems


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: _*IS THAT A DALLAS COWBOY BLUE*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Look Sharp BIGGS ! Can wait to see this 1 done !


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's and have a nice day


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 30 2006, 03:24 PM~5869602
> *I don't think finishing is one of Biggs' problems
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thank's homie's


----------



## betoscustoms

_*LOVE THAT KOLOR*_


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 30 2006, 05:21 PM~5869818
> *LOVE THAT KOLOR
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2006, 06:53 PM~5869930
> *x2
> *


BIGGS what put you in the mood to work on this LOL! I know if i post up the MINI CARLA LS you would be there ! Plus you have a done alot today HOMIE ! LOOKS GOOD and that interior is SWEET ! Thats going to look so good next to that color ! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2006, 04:53 PM~5869930
> *x2
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cant wait to see it foiled !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2006, 05:02 PM~5869973
> *BIGGS what put you in the mood to work on this LOL! I know if i post up the MINI CARLA LS  you  would be there ! Plus  you have a done alot today HOMIE ! LOOKS GOOD and that interior  is SWEET ! Thats going to look so good next to that color !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


to tell you the truth this is how i relax homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2006, 05:03 PM~5869979
> *Cant wait to see it foiled !
> *


that will be tomorrow. i still got to let it dry for another day. :biggrin: 
plus im out of bare-matal foil got to go get some.


----------



## KingLewi

> :biggrin: :biggrin:IS THAT A DALLAS COWBOY BLUE
> thank's and have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this that krylon suede stuff??
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Biggs

yes....it's called krylon fabulous finishes... brittania.


----------



## Mr Biggs

here are the rims.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2006, 06:30 PM~5870883
> *here are the rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean, keep the plastic alive huh


----------



## Mr Biggs

there is nothing like plastic bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, it's a good thing you're not in this build-off, that LS is lookin badass!

Did you scratchbuild that bench, or did it come from another kit?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like caprice.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 30 2006, 08:42 PM~5871349
> *looks like caprice.....
> *


Like the revell '92 Taxi/Police Car kit?


----------



## psn8586

Not much just a pic...but it's all Im gonna post for tonight...just to show some peeps..I'm still doing my thing!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 30 2006, 09:49 PM~5871754
> *Like the revell '92 Taxi/Police Car kit?
> *


yup. that's the one's. it need's to be modified a bit to look like the monte carlo seat.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Biggs, looking nice!


----------



## psn8586

one more pic...told yall I would change the patterns...lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2006, 09:54 PM~5871784
> *yup. that's the one's. it need's to be modified a bit to look like the monte carlo seat.
> *


I've been lookin for a bench seat for this build. I was going to use one from an MPC Glasshouse Caprice, but it just didn't look right.I may try this bench, I hope you don't think I'm trying to copy you. Well, okay, I am copying you, but let's just call it flattery.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jul 30 2006, 09:59 PM~5871825
> *one more pic...told yall I would change the patterns...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those patterns! The interior is lookin good too.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 30 2006, 10:10 PM~5871890
> *I've been lookin for a bench seat for this build. I was going to use one from an MPC Glasshouse Caprice, but it just didn't look right.I may try this bench, I hope you don't think I'm trying to copy you. Well, okay, I am copying you, but let's just call it flattery.
> *


it's all good homie. just glad to help out.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 30 2006, 10:10 PM~5871890
> *I've been lookin for a bench seat for this build. I was going to use one from an MPC Glasshouse Caprice, but it just didn't look right.I may try this bench, I hope you don't think I'm trying to copy you. Well, okay, I am copying you, but let's just call it flattery.
> *




SHIT LS's come with bench seats? I thought I was half ass being different by putting a bench in mine.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2006, 10:12 PM~5871912
> *SHIT LS's come with bench seats?  I thought I was half ass being different by putting a bench in mine.
> *


I have seen a few LS Montes with buckets. My cousins had them, though I'm not sure if they were stock, they looked identical to the buckets in my '82 Cutlass Supreme. I'm pretty sure you could get the LS with buckets from the factory.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 30 2006, 10:18 PM~5871946
> *I have seen a few LS Montes with buckets. My cousins had them, though I'm not sure if they were stock, they looked identical to the buckets in my '82 Cutlass Supreme. I'm pretty sure you could get the LS with buckets from the factory.
> *


bucket's only come on the ss.


----------



## psn8586

Thanks Pokey!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2006, 10:19 PM~5871960
> *bucket's only come on the ss.
> *


Hmmm, I always suspected that my cousin was full of shit. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

here are the undie's for the monte carlo. i was going to send them to get chromed but i just wan't to get this monte out of the way. i painted them gloss black then once it dry's tomorrow im going to spray them with alclade II chrome paint. i used it before on one of my ride's it look's good just take's alot of time and patients.


----------



## psn8586

thats what im prob gonna end up doing...let me know how it turns out BIGGS!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jul 30 2006, 10:52 PM~5872171
> *thats what im prob gonna end up doing...let me know how it turns out BIGGS!
> *


i'll let you know tomorrow afternoon how it came out.


----------



## jevries

Can't wait to see all rides finished!! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

...............


----------



## MARINATE

..PS THE BENCH SEAT LOOK GOOD IN PINKY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie. :biggrin: pinky is looking good too!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 08:13 AM~5873336
> *thank's homie. :biggrin:  pinky is looking good too!
> *



CAN'T WAIT FOR THE UNDIES.......GONNA LOOK GOOD......DID U FOIL THE MONTE ALREADY? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

na. got to let it dry a few more hrs. and got to get some foil im out. thinking about laying some pinstripe and a few ghost pattern's. we will see when i get home.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 08:21 AM~5873377
> *na. got to let it dry a few more hrs. and got to get some foil im out.  thinking about laying some pinstripe and a few ghost pattern's. we will see when i get home.
> *


  :biggrin:  PUT SOME MURALS ON IT!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2006, 07:38 AM~5873456
> *  :biggrin:   PUT SOME MURALS ON IT!
> *


that too! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY BIGGS WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PE WHEELS YOU POSTED UP FOR THIS CAR?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 31 2006, 07:43 AM~5873479
> *HEY BIGGS WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PE WHEELS YOU POSTED UP FOR THIS CAR?
> *


im going to put them on the caddy 4 door. memer,,,you memer.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 06:45 AM~5873490
> *im going to put them on the caddy 4 door.  memer,,,you memer.
> *


DAMN I MUST'VE MISSED IT!!..LOL
THE MONTE LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! THATS A BAD ASS COLOR. I'M GOING WITH CHICO'S FROM M&M HHYDRAULICS "GRAPEVINE" LS!!! HOPEFULLY IT COMES OUT COOL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 31 2006, 07:52 AM~5873519
> *DAMN I MUST'VE MISSED IT!!..LOL
> THE MONTE LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! THATS A BAD ASS COLOR. I'M GOING WITH CHICO'S FROM M&M HHYDRAULICS "GRAPEVINE" LS!!! HOPEFULLY IT COMES OUT COOL.
> *


i like that ride" grapevine" but the owner chica is a *****. oop's i ment chico.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 31 2006, 08:52 AM~5873519
> *DAMN I MUST'VE MISSED IT!!..LOL
> THE MONTE LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! THATS A BAD ASS COLOR. I'M GOING WITH CHICO'S FROM M&M HHYDRAULICS "GRAPEVINE" LS!!! HOPEFULLY IT COMES OUT COOL.
> *


FUCKER :biggrin: :biggrin: I WANTED TO DO THAT ONE TO!  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2006, 07:03 AM~5873562
> *FUCKER  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WANTED TO DO THAT ONE TO!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin: YUP THATS WHAT I'M GOING FOR. FUCK IT BUILD ONE TOO!!


----------



## kustombuilder

i am so fustrated.I dropped the dam car again yesterday after i shoot the base.Dirt got all over it.I had to strip it. :angry: who in the hell cursed me. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 08:48 AM~5873812
> *i am so fustrated.I dropped the dam car again yesterday after i shoot the base.Dirt got all over it.I had to strip it. :angry: who in the hell cursed me. :angry:
> *


  :tears: :tears: :tears: that sucks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2006, 08:53 AM~5873827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Looks good!

I did the same thing. But I cut the whole "hump" out of the Monte interior, and spliced in the one from the Caprice, fit perfectly. Now I just have to find or make a column shifter.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 09:48 AM~5873812
> *i am so fustrated.I dropped the dam car again yesterday after i shoot the base.Dirt got all over it.I had to strip it. :angry: who in the hell cursed me. :angry:
> *


YOU GOT THE CURSE OF THE DONKEY :biggrin: ...J/K HOMIE HOE YOU FIX YOUR SHIT  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 31 2006, 09:58 AM~5873845
> *  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: that sucks
> *


dont remind me :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 31 2006, 10:00 AM~5873859
> *Looks good!
> 
> I did the same thing. But I cut the whole "hump" out of the Monte interior, and spliced in the one from the Caprice, fit perfectly. Now I just have to find or make a column shifter.
> *



THAT PIC WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TIME I DID IT...I FIXED IT NOW...IT COVER THE WHOLE HUMP!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 08:48 AM~5873812
> *i am so fustrated.I dropped the dam car again yesterday after i shoot the base.Dirt got all over it.I had to strip it. :angry: who in the hell cursed me. :angry:
> *


me. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

KUSTOMBUILDER POST UP PICS OF YOUR TROUBLES!!! LETS SEE WHATS GOING ON.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 10:10 AM~5873916
> *me. :biggrin:
> *


you suck :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 31 2006, 12:02 PM~5874591
> *KUSTOMBUILDER POST UP PICS OF YOUR TROUBLES!!! LETS SEE WHATS GOING ON.
> *


il get some pics tonight.its in the stripper right now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 11:16 AM~5874678
> *you suck :angry:
> *


i know. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 12:18 PM~5874704
> *i know. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 11:20 AM~5874719
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows

lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2006, 10:39 PM~5872092
> *here are the undie's for the monte carlo. i was going to send them to get chromed but i just wan't to get this monte out of the way.  i painted them gloss black then once it dry's tomorrow im going to spray them with alclade II  chrome paint. i used it before on one of my ride's it look's good just take's alot of time and patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok i just got home and spraid the alclad. here is how it look's. once it dry's i still got to polish it. fuck chrometeck. :biggrin: 




























it look's good to me.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 05:38 PM~5877059
> *ok i just got home and spraid the alclad. here is how it look's. once it dry's i still got to polish it. fuck chrometeck.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it look's good to me.
> *



LOOKS REAL WEY.........I CAN JUST IMAGINE IT UNDER THE MONTE....SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

do you use anything special to polish it?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 05:38 PM~5877059
> *ok i just got home and spraid the alclad. here is how it look's. once it dry's i still got to polish it. fuck chrometeck.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it look's good to me.
> *


looks pretty dam good.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 04:49 PM~5877137
> *looks pretty dam good.
> *


X2 :0 :0 

Never used the shit, gonna have to look into that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2006, 04:48 PM~5877125
> *do you use anything special to polish it?
> *


Q-tip.... :biggrin: 

im gona put clear over it in a min. brb.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT?*_</span>


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 31 2006, 04:58 PM~5877213
> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT?</span>
> *


most of the hobby store's carry it. i got it from pegasus. in the train section. it's like 9 buck's a bottle. but 1 bottle will do about 4 tree's from a kit. so it's well worth it.


----------



## carl

hey biggs sent u a pm


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 05:38 PM~5877059
> *ok i just got home and spraid the alclad. here is how it look's. once it dry's i still got to polish it. fuck chrometeck.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it look's good to me.
> *


i thought youre not supposed to polish it. i found a clear for it thought works ok doesnt fade it either


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2006, 06:54 PM~5877180
> *Q-tip.... :biggrin:
> 
> im gona put clear over it in a min. brb.
> *


Thats looks real good to me Alot better then the shit i use LOL!


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 31 2006, 04:43 PM~5877574
> *i thought youre not supposed to polish it. i found a clear for it thought works ok doesnt fade it either
> *


 :0 whats the name of this clear?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2006, 07:09 PM~5877710
> *:0  whats the name of this clear?
> *


 :biggrin: future


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 31 2006, 05:13 PM~5877733
> *:biggrin: future
> *


 :scrutinize: come on whats the name :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2006, 07:18 PM~5877762
> *:scrutinize:  come on whats the name  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i just gave you the name :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 31 2006, 06:25 PM~5877808
> *i just gave you the name :twak:
> *


future floor wax.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 31 2006, 05:43 PM~5877574
> *i thought youre not supposed to polish it. i found a clear for it thought works ok doesnt fade it either
> *


i just finished polishing it .it look's good no problem's


----------



## psn8586

post pics biggs with it polished!..u said u useed future floor polish? did u have to reduce it any?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 31 2006, 06:58 PM~5877213
> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT?</span>
> *


scalelows of course


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jul 31 2006, 07:24 PM~5878292
> *post pics biggs with it polished!..u said u useed future floor polish? did u have to reduce it any?
> *


i don't use floor wax i think 302 does. i use urethane clear homie. :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

some progress pics... i got the doors hinged, almost have the door jambs finished, started on the trunk gutter while i was waiting for the door jambs to dry. i may make the deadline :scrutinize: i keep looking at my 64 for inspiration... ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 31 2006, 08:15 PM~5878510
> *some progress pics... i got the doors hinged, almost have the door jambs finished, started on the trunk gutter while i was waiting for the door jambs to dry. i may make the deadline  :scrutinize:  i keep looking at my 64 for inspiration... ~JO$H~
> 
> *


Looking good Josh. I like that dash in there.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

thanks bro...i just hope i can get it finished...i just want 1ofakind's caddy body...lol ~JO$H~


----------



## steelers#1

Hey Here Steelers#1, I Know everyone want to Know Where I am. I just wait For Right Day to paint HOK on my MONTE CARLO LS. Dam it The Black Gold send me One and Half week in Delivery. Finally get more Hok and Clear Coat soon.I want to show everyone my project in pictures. Soon will show everyone my paint HOK on MONTE CARLO LS.  Minidreams Inc. Has nice Graphics and Pinstripes and Colors. But need more paint Clear Coat to make Shine! I notice some Guys who paint MC LS need more Clear Shine Coat!!! 


I start project Custom Seat for my MC LS, it From AMT Kits.









Look under bottom Seat have Swivel on Seats,WOW How Neat Swivel Seats.What you think? 

















Just Show my Project How it Swivel Seat. 









I am ready to project Real Aluminum Dayton Wire Wheels Tires are from AMT Kits Radical Tires. 

















Tires that I use Dremel to polish Cut Little Thinny Tires. 









See tires Look Big O Circle won't Fit on Wheels.


----------



## steelers#1

But Look Where can I cut the Tire Between Tire. 

































So you can Cut Where Clean Tire without Rough From Dremel Cut. Cut then Later Cut other. 

















Right place where you go cutting the tires. Cut keep Straight down.


----------



## vegascutty

looks good steeler


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Aug 1 2006, 01:01 AM~5879997
> *looks good steeler
> *



X2


----------



## steelers#1

Look Tires put on Wheel circle to Look Where can I cut End of tires.

















Right place where to cutting End other tires Keep cut straight down.









It perfect straight to cut down !









Ready to Super Glue on it and Hold few sec to dry hard.









Ready to put tires on wheels.









Look WOW How do you think ;









Look Real 5.20 tire Radical tires.


----------



## DoUgH

almost done just waiting for the front clip to dry, then just little stuff to finish.


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good dough.


----------



## steelers#1

I am going show you my project Pegasus VinyL WhiteWall.

















I cut WhiteWall to put on tires on tire to make straight circle on tires.









Look make sure whitewall tight on tires.









Then I put super glue over whitewall becarefull and clean cotton fast take off from all superglue.The whitewall make stuck and keep it straight circle whitewall on tires.









Put some Mark Sharpie Black Pen to mark tires Look Shine or Wet Tires.









I put two wing knockoff. I try find LifeStyle Emblems cap to on knockoff.









I want to cover plastic on TradingArms. Then Foil Chrome on it.


----------



## lowridin14

GREAT PROGRESS STEELERS #1  :wave:


----------



## steelers#1

Cut some piece look Between Before After and put some plastic sheet on Trading Arms.

























I put Krome Foil on Trading Arms, Look nice as Chrome.

















I sand notice plastic have Line Rough to sand to keep straight smooth, and put Krome Foil on it.

















Real plastic Chrome I get from other kits Axles, 70 Monte Carlo chrome parts Arms,Cylinders, other Shocks. Shieft Axles, Power Steerings, It will be Bad Show soon!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 1 2006, 02:42 AM~5880139
> *GREAT PROGRESS STEELERS #1   :wave:
> *


----------



## holly.hoodlum

looking clean pplz...............


----------



## Pokey

Lookin DAMN good guys!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU KNOW AS OF TODAY YOU GUYS GOT 1 MONTH LEFT ! SO who is going to finish LOL! LOL! LOL! 

DoUgH yours is real close and looks good I like the the bright colors ! 

Steelers#1 Sorry you feel like my car dont have enough clear but ITS covered and its WET LOOKING ! The camera i shot with is a few olds and dont have the Pixel detail as the new ones But IT SHINES HOMIE! LOL! Cant wait to see yours done and becareful when you paint and clear yours ! With All the opening parts too much paint or clear and it will chip and peel everytime you open or close the items ! Just thought i woul let you know that ! ~

And i am about to under good another LS ! Heres the New LS pics !


















Wonder if i can knock this 1 out before the deadline LOL! 

*GOOD LUCK TOO YOU ALL HOPE YOU MAKE IT !*


----------



## erase one

Looking good DoUgH, Steelers#1 those rims are nuts. Nice Elco project Mini. Keep it up guy's.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 1 2006, 03:15 AM~5880107
> *almost done just waiting for the front clip to dry, then just little stuff to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 1 2006, 06:53 AM~5880761
> *looks nice
> *


OK ITS THE MORNING, WHERE ARE YOUR PICS?????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2006, 09:00 AM~5880787
> *OK ITS THE MORNING, WHERE ARE YOUR PICS?????
> *


dammit.you dont forget shit do you.


----------



## kustombuilder

ahhh.this is biggs.im using davids screen name.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Aug 1 2006, 06:10 AM~5880163
> *Cut some piece look  Between Before After and put some plastic sheet on Trading Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put Krome Foil on Trading Arms, Look nice as Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sand notice plastic have Line Rough to sand to  keep straight smooth, and put Krome Foil on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real plastic Chrome I get from other kits Axles, 70 Monte Carlo chrome parts Arms,Cylinders, other Shocks. Shieft Axles, Power Steerings, It will be Bad Show soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WHERED YOU GET THOES PARTS


----------



## BigPoppa

why the fuck you have to quote that whole post


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 1 2006, 08:15 AM~5880857
> *:uh: WHERED YOU GET THOES PARTS
> *


it says "70 Monte Carlo" :twak: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 63 ridah

I guess I deserved that


----------



## MagicNarcosis

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2006, 07:04 PM~5861392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO CONTENDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



that shyt is punk-fuckin awsome Marinate...... jesus christ...... the front end looks hella on point!!!!!  

props to the rest of yall as well!!


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BRO...JUST TRYING TO COMPETE WITH THE BIG BOYS!!!!!...LOL


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT


----------



## MARINATE

ttt


----------



## MARINATE

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

SLOW ROLLING!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Come on Tjay ! Knock this out man ~

The pattern on the table makes the chrome look ribbed ! THAT COOL! 

Have you did anything to the interior yet ~ The motor >


----------



## Project59

no  havent got much done perfection takes time my friend :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 2 2006, 07:14 PM~5891347
> *no   havent got much done perfection takes time my friend  :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean ! It took me a little over a month to finish mine ! 



*I LOVE THIS TOPIC ! AND THIS BUILD OFF! !*</span>


----------



## Project59

I have seen it about 500 times show off :biggrin: even seen your 6 pages spread over in the final pics topic  I love it its going to be hard for me to compete with that g it's bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 2 2006, 07:46 PM~5891469
> *I have seen it about 500 times show off  :biggrin: even seen your 6 pages spread over in the final pics topic   I love it its going to be hard for me to compete with that g it's bad ass
> *



Bro Just think god that they didnt lock you up ! That will feel better to me then winning this build off BRO !

Shit you pulled the truck off like a champ ! Even if you dont make the deadline Finish this as nice as the truck ! Dont froget they are suppose to have a LIL of the year contest right ? Hell enter it there ! LOL!


----------



## Project59

ha ha ha I have to finish :0  :uh: :scrutinize: :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good TJay.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2006, 07:07 PM~5891592
> *Looking good TJay.
> *


thank's homie :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

freaking double posts :banghead:


----------



## Sleepy2368

If his unpleasant wounding has in some way inlightend the rest of you to the grim finish below the glossy vinear of criminal life, And inspired you to change your way's, 
Then his injury's carry with it and inherit nobility and supreme glory. 
We should all be so furtunate.


What is that from? it sounds familiar


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 2 2006, 09:28 PM~5892507
> *What is that from? it sounds familiar
> *


Gone in 60 Seconds :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 2 2006, 08:47 PM~5892681
> *Gone in 60 Seconds :biggrin:
> *


ahah, I was thinking training day. it's been so long since I've seen either one of those movies. I guess when you get a dvd player the old VHS just find a home in the corner, never to be seen or heard from again lol. maybe I should go through my old vhs and update them all to dvd's :around:


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

Not much but a small update...getting ready to chrome some stuff myself with Alclad ll !!


----------



## psn8586

Hey biggs...gotta pics with it all polished up!?


----------



## drnitrus

lookin tight Project59


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 2 2006, 05:59 PM~5891294
> *SLOW ROLLING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking good!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2006, 06:25 AM~5894681
> *
> looking good!!
> *



dat under carrige homie

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

here's a few more of my monte. enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

WOW! :0 That's tight!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

BAD ASS MONTES.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 4 2006, 08:38 PM~5905626
> *WOW! :0 That's tight!!!!!!!
> *


thank's homie's.. :biggrin: 

59 your's is tight too!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 4 2006, 08:38 PM~5905626
> *WOW! :0 That's tight!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelman

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 4 2006, 09:00 PM~5906033
> *x2 :0  :0  :0
> *


thank's homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FLAWSON ! Man BIGGS that shit is clean !


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 4 2006, 10:38 PM~5905626
> *WOW! :0 That's tight!!!!!!!
> *


X2 Very clean Biggs, I'm feelin' that green '57 in the background also nice !!


----------



## Pokey

Lookin great Biggs!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2006, 09:54 PM~5905711
> *59 your's is tight too!
> *


Thank's Bigg's


----------



## D-DUB

that color is sick biggs


----------



## LowandBeyond

very nice Biggs.


----------



## Project59




----------



## BiggC

Damn Project, your shit is lookin' great also, glad I didn't join in on this,
I'd be gettin' smoked!! uffin:


----------



## MARINATE

MAN..BIGGS THE LS IS CLEAN ASS FUCK!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2006, 07:08 PM~5909491
> *thank's dog!  </span>*


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2006, 03:39 PM~5913662
> *thank's dog!
> *


 biggs why do the rims look a different shade of blue :angry: and post more progress pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 7 2006, 01:17 PM~5918050
> *biggs why do the rims look a different shade of blue  :angry:  and post more progress pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


candy sprayed over chrome


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 7 2006, 11:28 AM~5918117
> *candy sprayed over chrome
> *


thank's bro. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

whassup yall?

sorry i aint been around i been bustin my ass to make it to the portland lowrider show so i needed to make some ends....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 14 2006, 12:32 AM~5424832
> *GREAT IDEA MR BIGGS!
> *


*



nice wheels! do you make them? where can i obtain these? please if you will send me email about them. [email protected] thanks!*


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2006, 09:04 AM~5923964
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2006, 07:04 AM~5923964
> *TTT
> *


wheres pinky at?

the chrome undies on it already any updates???


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5924157
> *wheres pinky at?
> 
> the chrome undies on it already any updates???
> *



PINKYS AT THE INTERIOR SHOP RIGHT NOW HOMIE!  ......THE UNDIES ARE STILL GETTING PLATED & PAINTED :biggrin: ......LIKE ICE CUBES CD..."CHROME & PAINT"


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2006, 07:44 AM~5924176
> *PINKYS AT THE INTERIOR SHOP RIGHT NOW HOMIE!  ......THE UNDIES ARE STILL GETTING PLATED & PAINTED :biggrin: ......LIKE ICE CUBES CD..."CHROME & PAINT"
> *



tight tight

be sure 2 post up your update for us homie...


and that goes 4 everyone else in this build off also lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2006, 09:46 AM~5924188
> *tight tight
> 
> be sure 2 post up your update for us homie...
> and that goes 4 everyone else in this build off also lol
> *



OH DON'T TRIP HOMIE.....I'LL POST SOME FLICK MANANA


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2006, 07:06 AM~5923977
> *x2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## vengence

sounds good homie...


----------



## MARINATE

HERE YOU GO FELIX!


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2006, 09:04 AM~5924284
> *:0
> *


x2 :0 :0 looks bad ass marinate


----------



## Project59

:0 What in the heck is PROJECT up to now???!!!!! :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

idk??????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HE done lost his mind ! 


Hey TJAY ! Going for the tubro V6 i see ! I dont think you wouls have to switch the engine bay for that but ! Look like your into deep know ! 

I guess if your not going to make the deadline you should go all out ! LOL!

I dont recall i tubro V6 for the monte , but i know they had sold
LOTS OF V6 Montes !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5927744
> *HE done lost his mind !
> Hey TJAY ! Going for the tubro V6  i see ! I dont think you wouls have to switch the engine bay  for that  but ! Look like your into deep know !
> 
> I guess if your not going to make the deadline you should go all out ! LOL!
> 
> I dont recall i tubro V6 for the monte , but i know they had sold
> LOTS OF V6 Montes !
> *


actually I did have to swap the bay out you will see why when the finishing pics come in  

and I dont think they sold a turbo v6 monte either but when your swapping out the engine to a Buick Regal GNX power trian there is nothing stock about that is there?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! stock ! Nothing the 2 of use build seem very close to stock ! LOL! Make it do what it do Tjay ! 

I hope it all works out ! You spent all that time in paint and now your back to this point ! Get this done! You only get 3weeks left !


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: Im fighting bro im fighting


----------



## 1ofaknd

no v8 tjay? lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 8 2006, 09:26 PM~5929120
> *no v8 tjay? lol
> *


nope :biggrin: everyone knows damn well a super charged GNX will give a v-8 a good run for it's money anyways


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good Tjay!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 8 2006, 10:27 PM~5929689
> *Looking good Tjay!!
> *


thanks bro gimmie one sec im about to upload the start to my chassis


----------



## Project59

nothing fancy!!! it's just the start but here it is :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 8 2006, 11:34 PM~5929747
> *nothing fancy!!! it's just the start but here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



*LOOKING GOOD! *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2006, 10:35 PM~5929759
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

ooooowwee what do we have here? 









:biggrin:


----------



## steelers#1

Hey Homie, Here is STEELERS#1, I really so Busy and Fuck Rain Storm in South of Arizona. Can't wait to paint my Monte Carlo LS. Because of Humidity Hot Outside. Becuz of Rain Heavy. So as this week I hope be Ready to Paint Fuck Humidity Hot Outside. I am happy Becuz I Buy New Tools Work Bench Table it really so nice I will show you next pic, Inlcude New Tools Work Bench Table and show my AirBrush to Paint the Monte Carlo LS,soon. Thank you.........

My Sister make me LifeStyle to get small printer to 1/16 inches Emblems. Wow it really so smarttest.









Ready to cut Emblems to put Center of KnockOffs. 









Wow See Letter very smarttest "LifeStyle" Emblems.









I want to make LifeStyle Letter on Wine Bottle. I am going Look for Clear Tube then make some Bottles. My Sister will printer LifeStyle Wine Bottle LaBels.


----------



## Pokey

Damn Tjay, your LS is lookin good!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2006, 08:59 PM~5927744
> *I dont recall i tubro V6 for the monte , but i know they had sold
> LOTS OF V6 Montes !
> *


Not an LS, 3.8L turbo.


----------



## vengence

my buddy has a turbo t-top car....


----------



## jevries

I see some really good stuff guys! Keep it up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 9 2006, 06:48 AM~5931596
> *Damn Tjay, your LS is lookin good!
> *


Thanks G!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Aug 1 2006, 01:00 AM~5879991
> *But Look Where can I cut the Tire Between Tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can Cut Where Clean Tire without Rough From Dremel Cut. Cut then Later Cut other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right place where you go cutting the tires.  Cut keep Straight down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where did you get these wheels homie? I got a set of detail master wire wheels but they look different.


----------



## rodburner1974

yes please tell where and who and all that about them wheels!


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

im having a hard time findin time to finish.


----------



## lowridin14

Damn Marinate your monte is looking clean already :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 10 2006, 09:09 AM~5940474
> *im having a hard time findin time to finish.
> *


does anyone have a smiley with a violin.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 12:29 PM~5940567
> *does anyone have a smiley with a violin.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 10:29 AM~5940567
> *does anyone have a smiley with a violin.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 10 2006, 09:31 AM~5940575
> *
> *


thank you bro...here you go kustombuilder!!!!!!!!!!! this is for you :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 10:38 AM~5940614
> *thank you bro...here you go kustombuilder!!!!!!!!!!! this is for you :biggrin:
> *


thats messed up homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 10 2006, 11:31 AM~5940575
> *
> *


NOW See shit like this is *FUNNY* !


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 10 2006, 08:08 AM~5940472
> *ALRIGHT HERE ARE SOME MOCKUP PICS OF WHAT "PINKY" IS GONNA LOOK LIKE!......NO IT'S NO DONE..SO DON'T THINK.....IT'S DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin clean are you goin to change the rims ? i hope so


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2006, 01:29 PM~5940883
> *NOW See shit like this is FUNNY !
> *



I know its funny. I am a funny Guy, not FUZZY! LoL

I saw that you started the cadi clipped truck, trying to show me out huh?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 10 2006, 11:29 AM~5940885
> *lookin clean are you goin to change the rims ?  i hope so
> *


GOT A FEW THINGS UP MY SLEEVE DON'T U WORRY


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 10:29 AM~5940567
> *does anyone have a smiley with a violin.
> *


i have been busy with my real caddy and work.im trying to figure out how to install these dam caprice lights in my caddy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Aug 10 2006, 12:35 PM~5940920
> *I know its funny. I am a funny Guy, not FUZZY! LoL
> 
> I saw that you started the cadi clipped truck, trying to show me out huh?
> *


LOL! No I am after BIGGS on that 1 ~


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 10:38 AM~5940614
> *thank you bro...here you go kustombuilder!!!!!!!!!!! this is for you :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS GOT AN EXCUSE...U MIGHT WANT TO JUST SAY FUCK IT & DROP OUT OF THE BUILD OFF


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 08:29 AM~5940567
> *does anyone have a smiley with a violin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 10 2006, 12:08 PM~5941187
> *ALWAYS GOT AN EXCUSE...U MIGHT WANT TO JUST SAY FUCK IT & DROP OUT OF THE BUILD OFF
> *


nope.it aint over till the end of aug.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 10 2006, 10:08 AM~5941187
> *ALWAYS GOT AN EXCUSE...U MIGHT WANT TO JUST SAY FUCK IT & DROP OUT OF THE BUILD OFF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: YUP AND NOT ONE PIC YET!!! "OH I'MA TAKE PICS THIS WEEKEND"..HAHA


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 10 2006, 12:48 PM~5941490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: YUP AND NOT ONE PIC YET!!!  "OH I'MA TAKE PICS THIS WEEKEND"..HAHA
> *


 :0 i was just waiting for you.i knew you would have something to say.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 10:29 AM~5940567
> *does anyone have a smiley with a violin.
> *


ME-----> :twak: <-----YOU


----------



## Mr Biggs

here are a few more pics's of the monte. just made the 3rd brake light. i know a few of you guy's forgot about that. :biggrin: 










the gut's are done.  the tree with the shifter, blinker and tilt handle on it.










now im starting on the front clip.










enjoy!

next up the lil suprize i have instore for the monte build. :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 08:37 PM~5944154
> *here are a few more pics's of the monte. just made the 3rd brake light. i know a few of you guy's forgot about that. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gut's are done.  the tree with the shifter, blinker and tilt handle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im starting on the front clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> next up the lil suprize i have instore for the monte build. :biggrin:
> *


3rd brake lights are for old people j/k looks good


----------



## Reverend Hearse

BIGGS!!! whats the deal with all of the caprice boxes?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nevermind i see youre cutting them up for headlights.... lemme know if you dont need interior /body parts....


----------



## Mr Biggs

they are for us. so the old people won't hit us from behind. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:42 PM~5944203
> *nevermind i see youre cutting them up for headlights.... lemme know if you dont need interior /body parts....
> *


i get those all day long. 15 buck's..what part's you need.?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

a hood emblem and a pair of taillights...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hes making a limo ! He is going to fill it full of all the free shit you guys think he's got ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

a limo??? ok i need 3 bodies also.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:45 PM~5944240
> *a hood emblem and a pair of taillights...
> *


i got that. will send it out just need your addy .pm me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5944248
> *a limo??? ok i need 3 bodies also.....
> *


hahahaha.. :roflmao: funny guy...ok carla jr.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no , no relation..... i dont want everyones JUNK lol! just have a few old builds that have been raveged by my kids.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HAHA HA AH A AHHAHA ! 


*YOU CALLED YOU CARLA JR ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

kiiss off dave..... you and biggs must have talked . you caled me that first. prick


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 09:57 PM~5944353
> *kiiss off dave..... you and biggs must have talked . you caled me that first. prick
> *



LOL! WHATS WRONG ! We just messin with you Fat Boy ! 

At least he didnt call you ************ ! Milky licker , rubber neck ! Fruity ass! Thats when i would have gotten mad ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

well guys off to work , welding is so much better at night when its cooler ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

<------ SEE.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 10:08 PM~5944479
> *<------ SEE.....
> *



LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

hey when is the contest over


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i need a list of everyone who entered...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

We have 18 enteries !

-PROJECT59 
-sleepy2368
-steelers#1
-lowrollinjo$h
-Marinate (2 montes)
-Minidreams
-raystrey
-2-faced'64
-candymancaddy
-lowandbeyond
-psn8586
-v8rebel
-themodelingpimp
-pokey6733
-kustombuilder
-bigpoppa
-dough


Good luck to all and have fun building !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2006, 11:36 PM~5945614
> *We have 18 enteries !
> 
> -PROJECT59
> -sleepy2368
> -steelers#1
> -lowrollinjo$h
> -Marinate (2 montes)
> -Minidreams
> -raystrey
> -2-faced'64
> -candymancaddy
> -lowandbeyond
> -psn8586
> -v8rebel
> -themodelingpimp
> -pokey6733
> -kustombuilder
> -bigpoppa
> -dough
> Good luck to all and have fun building !
> *


Im working on it Im working on it :uh: doing everything in my powers to get done before D-Day :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2006, 07:37 PM~5944154
> *here are a few more pics's of the monte. just made the 3rd brake light. i know a few of you guy's forgot about that. :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't this kit come with a 3rd brake light?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2006, 11:36 PM~5945614
> *We have 18 enteries !
> 
> -PROJECT59
> -sleepy2368
> -steelers#1
> -lowrollinjo$h
> -Marinate (2 montes)
> -Minidreams
> -raystrey
> -2-faced'64
> -candymancaddy
> -lowandbeyond
> -psn8586
> -v8rebel
> -themodelingpimp
> -pokey6733
> -kustombuilder
> -bigpoppa
> -dough
> Good luck to all and have fun building !
> *


AND ONLY A FEW HAVE POSTED SOME PROGRESS...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 07:38 AM~5947104
> *AND ONLY A FEW HAVE POSTED SOME PROGRESS...
> *


I've got a little more progress done to mine. Roof cut and body in primer and ready for color coat. The interior is done and ready for detail painting. Got a few things done with the engine and chassis too. I also decided against the pearl white, and I am going to paint it Mica Red instead. 

But, I can't show it right now because my camera is screwed up, and I can't use my camera phone because a pack of wild chihuahuas snatched it up and ran off with it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 11 2006, 09:18 AM~5947647
> *I've got a little more progress done to mine. Roof cut and body in primer and ready for color coat. The interior is done and ready for detail painting. Got a few things done with the engine and chassis too. I also decided against the pearl white, and I am going to paint it Mica Red instead.
> 
> But, I can't show it right now because my camera is screwed up, and I can't use my camera phone because a pack of wild chihuahuaa snatched it up and ran off with it.
> *


and let me guess. your dog ate the USB cord?.....


----------



## BigPoppa

No progress here, I'm out, I'm getting my shit together for the wagon build


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i changed up my wheels, does that count as progress?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 11 2006, 10:36 AM~5947784
> *No progress here, I'm out, I'm getting my shit together for the wagon build
> *


ONE DOWN....WHOS NEXT...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5947819
> *JUST REMEMBER NO ONE CAN FADE THE WEST!*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 10:42 AM~5947819
> *ONE DOWN....WHOS NEXT...
> *


i refuse to give up.even thou fred and bigs are expecting me too.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 10:42 AM~5947823
> *you.....
> *


THOSE GOES YOUR MOUTH AGAIN....................


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2006, 09:43 AM~5947830
> *i refuse to give up.even thou fred and bigs are expecting me too.
> *


IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THE BIG DOG'S STAY ON THE PORCH.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 09:44 AM~5947834
> *THOSE GOES YOUR MOUTH AGAIN....................
> *


i know... i keep trying to stop , but you guys are just too much for me... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 10:45 AM~5947837
> *IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THE BIG DOG'S STAY ON THE PORCH.
> *


ALL YOU FOOLS TALK ALOT OF SHIT LIKE THE SAYING GOES "DON'T LET YOUR MOUTH WRITE CHECKS YOUR BODY CAN'T CASH"


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 09:44 AM~5947834
> *THOSE GOES YOUR FINGERS AGAIN....................
> *


FIXED!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 10:47 AM~5947860
> *FIXED!
> *


  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TILL THE BUILD OFF STARTS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5947823
> *you.....
> *


DON'T LET YOUR ALLIGATOR MOUTH OVERIDE YOUR HUMMINGBIRD ASS.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 09:28 AM~5947719
> *and let me guess. your dog ate the USB cord?.....
> *


No, a yeti ate the USB cord.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 10:37 AM~5947788
> *i changed up my wheels, does that count as progress?
> *


LET ME GUESS YOUR *BUILDER* GOT A JOB :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 10:45 AM~5947837
> *IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THE BIG DOG'S STAY ON THE PORCH.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## raystrey

I cant post pics till next week when my camera is available again, but engine is kandy and cleared and put together just missing distributor wires. Belly is kandy and cleared. front suspencion is done as is rear. Interior is painted just need to detail. Body has base coat sprayed and is just waiting kandy and clear. wheels have spokes painted kandy and are being assembeled. It wil lbe finished before deadline.It is Kandy tangerine.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2006, 09:53 AM~5947900
> *LET ME GUESS YOUR BUILDER GOT A JOB :0  :0 </span>
> *



yep <span style=\'color:blue\'>*i *work nights


----------



## FWDFleetwood

More Pictars plz!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5947837
> *IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THE BIG DOG'S STAY ON THE PORCH.
> *


I guess i leading the pack CAUSE I FINISHED ! Oh you guys done knew that! But I DID FINISH ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2006, 01:24 PM~5948654
> *I guess i leading the pack CAUSE I FINISHED ! Oh you guys done knew that! But I DID FINISH ! LOL!
> *


dam man.shut up already.ya ya we know you finihed.quit rubbing it in our face.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2006, 02:27 PM~5948671
> *dam man.shut up already.ya ya we know you finihed.quit rubbing it in our face.
> *


I got something to rub in your face !





































































A second LS Elco this time !


----------



## BiggC

Thats gonna be badass Mini!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 08:45 AM~5947837
> *IF YOU CAN'T HANG WITH THE BIG DOG'S STAY ON THE PORCH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5948747
> *I got something to rub in your face !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second LS Elco this time !
> *


looks good.i can do better. :biggrin: 
















If i had a year to build it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 11 2006, 02:28 PM~5948924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


yur comment was stricken from the record.


----------



## Mr Biggs

just build something people. shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never knew that a level 2 or 3 model would give some of these master builder's on here this much problem's. i hate to see them build a show winner. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 02:51 PM~5949053
> *just build something people. shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never knew that a level 2 or 3 model would give some of these master builder's on here this much problem's. i hate to see them build a show winner. :angry:
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2006, 03:51 PM~5949053
> *just build something people. shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never knew that a level 2 or 3 model would give some of these master builder's on here this much problem's. i hate to see them build a show winner. :angry:
> *


96 pages...94 of which are bullshit comments!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 11 2006, 12:50 PM~5948468
> *More Pictars plz!
> *


what exactly is a pictar?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 11 2006, 02:14 PM~5949198
> *what exactly is a pictar?????? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 .....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

you're laggin, I thought you'd have that painted by now :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5948747
> *I got something to rub in your face !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second LS Elco this time !
> *


----------



## Sleepy2368

ok, well here is a bit of an update. i got a new clip ordered today(technically it was yesterday but I haven't gone to sleep yet so i still call it today) I'm hoping Ryan puts a huge LIL build-off contestant rush on shipping, i have to pull the engine apart so i can spray it with the auto-air colors and the same with the chassis, so that it will match the car(first time i used testors rattle can gold and candy apple red) I am so far behind it's not even funny. even if I don't finish on time I enjoyed the competition(even though it wasn't really a competition after the first few progress shots from some of you guys)

Anyway that's whats up.

And BTW....what EXACTLY, should i do to get the resin ready for paint, so that I don't run into any more problems?


----------



## jevries

Nice Elco with the LS clip!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 12 2006, 04:51 AM~5952525
> *ok, well here is a bit of an update. i got a new clip ordered today(technically it was yesterday but I haven't gone to sleep yet so i still call it today) I'm hoping Ryan puts a huge LIL build-off contestant rush on shipping, i have to pull the engine apart so i can spray it with the auto-air colors and the same with the chassis, so that it will match the car(first time i used testors rattle can gold and candy apple red)  I am so far behind it's not even funny. even if I don't finish on time I enjoyed the competition(even though it wasn't really a competition after the first few progress shots from some of you guys)
> 
> Anyway that's whats up.
> 
> And BTW....what EXACTLY, should i do to get the resin ready for paint, so that I don't run into any more problems?
> *


what's with all the () () () ? lmao

shipped it out today :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

remember........ :0


----------



## Lownslow302

LATE AUG.06? half way we are


----------



## Reverend Hearse

correct....


----------



## Lownslow302

where the hell are the cars?

Mini finished 
59 is almost done
what about the rest


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont even trip homie......


----------



## MARINATE

ALITTLE SOMETHING FOR THEM HATERS OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## Pokey

Are those the 3-piece Pegasus rims? Whatever they are they look badass!


----------



## 1ofaknd

just so everyone knows...front clips are sold out!! (for now)


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 06:40 PM~5960679
> *just so everyone knows...front clips are sold out!! (for now)
> *


DAMN IT!!! I was getting ready to order another clip, so I can build another one after this build off, so I can spend a little more time on it. 
Oh well, let us know when you've got more.


----------



## GrimReaper

ANY ONE HAVE ANY MONTE OR ELCO KITS FOR SALE


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 13 2006, 07:05 PM~5960489
> *Are those the 3-piece Pegasus rims? Whatever they are they look badass!
> *


THERE THE TWO-PIECES PEGASUS! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 13 2006, 08:43 PM~5960686
> *DAMN IT!!! I was getting ready to order another clip, so I can build another one after this build off, so I can spend a little more time on it.
> Oh well, let us know when you've got more.
> *


gonna be a few weeks, gotta get more grills made and plated.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

some progress shots...got it painted today, i will get it foiled out this week, do a little something special to it, then clear it, and then its all assembly from there...well except for making the convertible top :0 :biggrin:  ~JO$H~

scratch built powerballs, hard to see/tell in this pic, they work awesome! i got my suspension dialed in nicely, everything moves wonderfully and realistically! i made the front tie rods, and center link, and while doing so, decided to keep the front end locked up, but it is positionable as shown in previous pictures...


















keepin it real with rattle cans and no paint booth! its how i have always done, and will continue to do...i have turned out nice ass paint jobs with these rattle cans, so figure why change now?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 13 2006, 09:29 PM~5961457
> *some progress shots...got it painted today, i will get it foiled out this week, do a little something special to it, then clear it, and then its all assembly from there...well except for making the convertible top  :0  :biggrin:    ~JO$H~
> 
> scratch built powerballs, hard to see/tell in this pic, they work awesome! i got my suspension dialed in nicely, everything moves wonderfully and realistically! i made the front tie rods, and center link, and while doing so, decided to keep the front end locked up, but it is positionable as shown in previous pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepin it real with rattle cans and no paint booth! its how i have always done, and will continue to do...i have turned out nice ass paint jobs with these rattle cans, so figure why change now??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD...LIKE THE ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION.......THERE AIN'T A DAM THING WITH RATTLE CAN!  ...ALL MY PAINTS ARE DONE IN RATTLE  CAN! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin DAMN good Josh!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

just wait til its foiled, ________, and _ ___ ______, and i make the convertible top :biggrin: :0  ~JO$H~


----------



## psn8586

man josh....i dont think im gonna make it....lol...i still havnt ordered a clip and ryan said he's out....got the cash...but not product  ,.....its my fault noone elses though


----------



## psn8586

I lost my seats also..anyone have any extra?


----------



## Pokey

Well, another one bites the dust. :angry: :angry: :angry: 

I just fucked my paint up big time. I might be able to save it, but I am so fucking pissed right now I'd rather just throw it on the ground and stomp on it than even look at the fucking thing.

I got in a hurry and decided to go ahead and try to lay down the paint today, even though it is a little humid out today, I figured it would be okay, WRONG!!! The clear fogged up pretty bad, so I doubt I'll even attempt to fix it. Maybe I'll just use the sorry fucking thing for target practice.

So, I am probably out. I'll have to wait and see. All you nay-sayers that said only 2 or 3 would finish are probably going to enjoy this little tid-bit of information. I'm about to just take a long ass break from the hobby. Ever since I finished my green Mustang, NOTHING has gone right! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

3 DOWN.....WHO'S NEXT :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2006, 06:40 AM~5963588
> *3 DOWN.....WHO'S NEXT :0
> *


I may not be out after all. I took a look at the paint after it had a chance to cure for a little while, and I think I may be able to save it after all. Though there is a big splotch in the middle of the roof that I didn't notice before. But I could always make the moonroof a little bigger and turn it into a sliding rag. Stay tuned.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 14 2006, 07:54 AM~5963627
> *I may not be out after all. I took a look at the paint after it had a chance to cure for a little while, and I think I may be able to save it after all. Though there is a big splotch in the middle of the roof that I didn't notice before. But I could always make the moonroof a little bigger and turn it into a sliding rag. Stay tuned.
> *


I'M JUST GIVING YOU SHIT......HOPE YOU CAN FIX IT


----------



## Pokey

Well, this is turning out to be a SHITTY day! I took a couple pics of my LS with "paint", and my damn computer won't recognise my digital camera all of a sudden, WTF!!! My wife has been downloading all kinds of shit, and now we have a shitload of spyware/adware on the comp. 
I even tried to retrieve the pics form the camera using all 3 of my imaging programs, and it won't do shit. 

If I can't get this damn thing straightened out within the next couple days, I will go to one of my friends' houses and upload them onto their computer, and then have them Email them to me. 

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T YOU KNOW THIS MONTE BIULD OFF IS CURSED. :0 JUST ASK KUSTOMBUILDER.


----------



## lowvanman

i see alot of great builds here wish i had a monte too join but iam building a 300c now and a van and a protour so no time for this build 
good luck and great cars


----------



## Project59

started the interior tonight


----------



## Reverend Hearse

aah .... how long until you fold.....? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 14 2006, 10:33 PM~5969332
> *aah .... how long until you fold.....?  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao i will never give up :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

me either.....


----------



## N-Do

so its to late to enter ay?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 15 2006, 02:56 AM~5970459
> *so its to late to enter ay?
> *


Yes too late. Hell the thing is almost over. 15 more days or so.


----------



## N-Do

well i just found out bout these boards, and i found an 86 elco kit that only has the engine block completed (literally, only the engine block, only halfway through step B) that i completly forgot about.

and i dont have a job or nothin better to do, so 15 days is all i need  lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 15 2006, 04:19 AM~5970472
> *well i just found out bout these boards, and i found an 86 elco kit that only has the engine block completed (literally, only the engine block, only halfway through step B) that i completly forgot about.
> 
> and i dont have a job or nothin better to do, so 15 days is all i need  lol
> *


maybe you should read the board thread :biggrin: this is a MONTE CARLO LS BUILD not an elcomino build


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2006, 11:28 AM~5964706
> *DON'T YOU KNOW THIS MONTE BIULD OFF IS CURSED. :0    JUST ASK KUSTOMBUILDER.
> *


ITS THE CURSE OF THE DONKEY!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2006, 11:28 AM~5964706
> *DON'T YOU KNOW THIS MONTE BIULD OFF IS CURSED. :0    JUST ASK KUSTOMBUILDER.
> *


 :scrutinize: thats nt funny.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2006, 08:23 AM~5970962
> *:scrutinize: thats nt funny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

Well, I fixed the paint, I guess. It turned out a totally different color that I intended, it is a BRIGHT metallic red now, which looks like shit on a G-body. Plus, I'm not sure how the bright red is gonna look with the tan and white interior. I really don't want to redo the interior. I'm still kinda pissed, but at least now there is a chance I might make the deadline.

I started a new project today to take my mind off of the LS. I don't want to say too much about it until I get my computer fixed and can show some pics. But I will say that when you guys see it, you will definetly question my sanity.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 15 2006, 09:23 AM~5971629
> *Well, I fixed the paint, I guess. It turned out a totally different color that I intended, it is a BRIGHT metallic red now, which looks like shit on a G-body. Plus, I'm not sure how the bright red is gonna look with the tan and white interior. I really don't want to redo the interior. I'm still kinda pissed, but at least now there is a chance I might make the deadline.
> 
> I started a new project today to take my mind off of the LS. I don't want to say too much about it until I get my computer fixed and can show some pics. But I will say that when you guys see it, you will definetly question my sanity.
> *



:0 Pics :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 09:32 AM~5971692
> *:0 Pics :dunno:
> *


Reread my last post a little closer.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2006, 09:01 AM~5953011
> *what's with all the () () () ? lmao
> 
> shipped it out today  :biggrin:
> *


I got my clip yesterday, that was uber quick, thanks.


Now, how do I get it all cleaned and ready for paint?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 15 2006, 02:39 PM~5974039
> *Reread my last post a little closer.
> *



o0o damm mybad


----------



## Pokey

Okay, I got my computer working right again, for now. So, here are a couple updated pics,


















I saved the paint, but the color turned out alot lighter and brighter than i wanted.
I doubt I'll be able to make the deadline because of all the trouble I had with the paint, but I'm damn sure gonna try.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pokey LOOKS GOOD ! Now thats a flamin red for sure ! Whats it covered with ? And if you got the body paint what would hold you up !


----------



## MARINATE

sweet nice color pokey!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 16 2006, 04:12 PM~5981816
> *Okay, I got my computer working right again, for now. So, here are a couple updated pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saved the paint, but the color turned out alot lighter and brighter than i wanted.
> I doubt I'll be able to make the deadline because of all the trouble I had with the paint, but I'm damn sure gonna try.
> *


LOOK'S GOOD WHAT CLEAR DID YOU USE?


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys!

The color is Tamiya Mica Red, with Tamiya clear.


----------



## MARINATE

TESTORS! BUT PAINT IS TAMIYA!


----------



## MARINATE

LIKE THIS ONE MINI! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2006, 06:35 PM~5981926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS ONE MINI! :biggrin:
> *


BRO i Like that ! 

*I GOT DIBS ON THIS ONE ! *


----------



## MARINATE

I DON'T KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THAT WAS THE ONE I WAS GONNA BUILD!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2006, 06:40 PM~5981962
> *I DON'T KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THAT WAS THE ONE I WAS GONNA BUILD!
> *


Bro I never seen this tell now ! You should have pulled it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey ANy body know how much longer we got left ! 









































 I think I am about done with #2 and i got #3 in the works and i think I could do a #4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL! 



Heres a look at the LS ELCO ! This any my greatest But I was going for a nice street Ride ! No Hydros just rollin some 13x7 ! All most done I should have it finished some time to night or tommrow ~ LOL~ ! 


























Come on GUYS BRING OUT THE BUILDS ! We Started with 18 ! We saw 5 being built ! WHATS UP ! Should i have not shown the MINI CARLA LS and now i about got EL MINI O finished ! LOL! If your not looking for # 1 Then i see you later ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

damn david that thing looks badass


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 06:01 PM~5982429
> *damn david that thing looks badass
> *


X-2  LOOKING GOOD DAVID.!



OH AND BY THE WAY IM PAGE 100


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, love the Elco!


----------



## Project59

Slow ride! Take it easy!


----------



## zfelix

I like wat im seeing project!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You need to get this done ! The days are comin up fast ! 



Where is everyone else ! We should see at least 1 finished a day till then end ! LOL! NOT A CHANCE IN HELL IS THERE ! 

I hope i can keep you Showing my builds and maybe you guys will get mad and try to shut me up with you projects LOL! 

*JUST PLAYIN ! BUT FOR REAL ! LETS SEE MORE DONE BY THE END ! *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 07:40 PM~5982669
> *I like wat im seeing project!! :0
> *


not even close to finished yet :uh: but thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Project thats looking good. 

Mini so is that Elco.


----------



## Project59

Thank's low I cannot find my danm grill anywhere


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5983667
> *Thank's low I cannot find my danm grill anywhere
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 12 2006, 02:51 AM~5952525
> *ok, well here is a bit of an update. i got a new clip ordered today(technically it was yesterday but I haven't gone to sleep yet so i still call it today) I'm hoping Ryan puts a huge LIL build-off contestant rush on shipping, i have to pull the engine apart so i can spray it with the auto-air colors and the same with the chassis, so that it will match the car(first time i used testors rattle can gold and candy apple red)  I am so far behind it's not even funny. even if I don't finish on time I enjoyed the competition(even though it wasn't really a competition after the first few progress shots from some of you guys)
> 
> Anyway that's whats up.
> 
> And BTW....what EXACTLY, should i do to get the resin ready for paint, so that I don't run into any more problems?
> *


i got my stuff ready to paint but I don't want to fuck it up again so I need to find out what I gotta do to get the clip ready for paint. Ive been waiting to paint it till i got the answer.....but nothing yet


----------



## BigPoppa

just clean it off with some bleche white tire cleaner, or just some dishsoap with no silicones. Use a brush to help


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALL ! LOL! ITS ALL DONE ! LOL!

Heres a look ! 



















































And with out this Homie i wouldnt been able to do these !










And a M.C.B.A. club photo !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks tight Mini, how you do the piping on your interior? Do you do it with those gel pins?


----------



## drnitrus

Pokey-looking good

Project59-That thing looks bad ass. Cant wait to see it all finished

Mini- the Elco is a sweet follow up to the monte.

A big :thumbsup: to everyone still pushing for the deadline


----------



## raystrey

I finally have my camera back so here are some progress pictures. 










it was cloudy yesterday but in this picture the flake is more evident






Not much is left to do. I need to sand it down and try to Flow Coat it. I have never done that before. Detail dash, bare foil, and just details. 


1ofakind. If you read this one quick question. When you do the flow coat thing do you change the rations on the clear when mixing. Or do you keave at 2 parts clear to 1 part catalyst and reducer?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Look real nice raystrey ! Keep it up ! I like the bullet centers on the wheels ! The Guts are going to look clean in there !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LADIES AND HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We have 2 completed Monte LSs now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DoUgH Has posted his Monte LS up in the finial Pic topics ! Lwt all give him a hand on a Nice looking built and then a hand for FINISHING ! 




Best of Luck to you DoUgH and thanks for entering and finishing ! 

*NOW WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE SHIT TALKERS ! LOL!*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 08:32 AM~5985586
> *LADIES AND  HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We have 2 completed Monte LSs now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DoUgH Has posted his Monte LS up in the finial Pic topics ! Lwt all give him a  hand on a Nice looking built and then a hand for FINISHING !
> 
> 
> Best of Luck to you DoUgH  and thanks for entering and finishing !
> 
> NOW WHERE ARE THE REST OF  THE SHIT TALKERS ! LOL!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

MINI U ALREADY KNOW WHERE MY UNDIES IS AT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2006, 09:52 AM~5985670
> *MINI U ALREADY KNOW WHERE MY UINDIES IS AT
> *


Hope fully there in the wash LOL! 

Yea but out of 18 that entered we have seen very few at all !


----------



## Mr Biggs

QUOTE(MARINATE @ Aug 17 2006, 09:52 AM) 
MINI U ALREADY KNOW WHERE MY UINDIES IS AT



Hope fully there in the wash LOL! 

Yea but out of 18 that entered we have seen very few at all ! 


--------------------

Real men build plastic !set down ! Open up your mind and then build it !

M.C.B.A. 
Model Car Builder Association

"WHERE YOU BUILD YOUR OWN KITS"
in my hamper :biggrin: looking good david and ray. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:57 AM~5985695
> *in my hamper. :biggrin: ^^^^^^^
> looking good david and ray.  :thumbsup:
> *


DAng Whats that about LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 08:55 AM~5985686
> *Hope fully there in the wash LOL!
> 
> Yea but out of 18 that entered we have seen very few at all !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:57 AM~5985695
> *in my hamper. :biggrin: ^^^^^^^
> looking good david and ray.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BIGGS ! WHats up with yours ! I havent seen any updates in while ! Work Getting the best of you !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 07:59 AM~5985706
> *Thanks BIGGS !  WHats up with yours ! I havent seen any updates in while ! Work Getting the best of you !
> *


just working bro. i will post some pics tonight.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 08:59 AM~5985706
> *Thanks BIGGS !  WHats up with yours ! I havent seen any updates in while ! Work Getting the best of you !
> *


key word here.WORK.  If i sat around all day.I would build 2 cars also.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 08:03 AM~5985731
> *key word here.WORK.  If i sat around all day.I would build 2 cars also.
> *


i go home after a 10 hr work day and still knock out shit . for me and other people.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 09:03 AM~5985731
> *key word here.WORK.  If i sat around all day.I would build 2 cars also.
> *


DID WE SAY TO SPEAK...............NO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:07 AM~5985766
> *i go home after a 10 hr work day and still knock out shit . for me and other people.
> *


 :twak: shut up homie.dam im trying to make excuses.


----------



## MARINATE

DOES THIS GUY LOOK FAMILIAR? :0


----------



## kustombuilder

who te hell is that.dam hes ugly.


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up with everybody claiming MCBA. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 09:24 AM~5985891
> *whats up with everybody claiming MCBA.  :0
> *


DON'T BE A HATER FOOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2006, 09:24 AM~5985893
> *DON'T BE A HATER FOOL!
> *


 :scrutinize: ok.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 09:25 AM~5985905
> *:scrutinize: ok.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2006, 09:26 AM~5985907
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


rite back at cha. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr Biggs

don't make me photoshop that pic of you.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:39 AM~5985956
> *don't make me photoshop that pic of you.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:39 AM~5985956
> *don't make me photoshop that pic of you.. :biggrin:
> *


ok .yes sir.heres your coffee sir.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 10:03 AM~5985731
> *key word here.WORK.  If i sat around all day.I would build 2 cars also.
> *


LOL! Bro I work ! I just happen to work 3,16 hr days then off for 4 ! 

so frist it was a domed build off , now its that you have to work ! Whats

next your dog ate it LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:51 AM~5986024
> *LOL! Bro I work ! I just happen to work 3,16 hr days then  off for 4 !
> 
> so frist it was a domed build off , now its that you have to work ! Whats
> 
> next your dog ate it LOL!
> *


dam dog.I knew i should have got rd of him.


----------



## Mr Biggs

i think he has already used all the excuses in the book. but if i know him he just waiting for the deadline to show us his monte. it's already done


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 11:42 AM~5986734
> *i think he has already used all the excuses in the book.  but if i know him he just waiting for the deadline to show us his monte.  it's already done
> *


NO MAMES :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2006, 11:56 AM~5986771
> *NO MAMES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 11:56 AM~5986775
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd

you guys having the same avatar is confusing me, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Well I have to make sure and see if it was my own post i am replying to LOL! 

I guess we are just presenting the M.C.B.A. with pride ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 03:07 PM~5988124
> *you guys having the same avatar is confusing me, lol
> *


same here.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5988124
> *you guys having the same avatar is confusing me, lol
> *


wait till you put your's on then it will realy get confusing


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5988124
> *you guys having the same avatar is confusing me, lol
> *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 03:15 PM~5988180
> *wait till you put your's on then it will realy get confusing
> *


hell ya.let ll put it on our avi. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

you guys are all doing some amazing work! i would like to set up an album in my fotki for this build off. do i have permission of all entrants to copy photos? i will of course put your names to the pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cool with me !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cool with me !


----------



## Project59

With damn near 3 pages of shit talking about people not posting progress pics.
I figured fuck it ill throw down some money shot's.  
Injoy with some Green Envy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS TJAY ! *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 05:07 PM~5989049
> *WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS TJAY !
> *


 :dunno: Straight to the winners circle :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 17 2006, 06:10 PM~5989090
> *:dunno: Straight to the winners circle :biggrin:
> *


Last i knew it had to be *COMPLETE TO COMPETE!*


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 05:14 PM~5989109
> *Last i knew it had to be COMPLETE TO COMPETE!
> *


stop the blood clot crying laddy theres still half a month left :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKONE

I NOW ITS LATE BUT CAN I ENTER THE CONTEST


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Aug 17 2006, 05:15 PM~5989123
> *I NOW ITS LATE BUT CAN I ENTER THE CONTEST
> *


nope contest deadline was months ago and besides itt's over at the end of the month next one homie :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 17 2006, 06:15 PM~5989120
> *stop the blood clot crying laddy theres still half a month left  :biggrin:
> *


Half a month :dunno: My calender says 13 days ! LOL!


----------



## AZTEKONE

I TRIED


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 05:18 PM~5989145
> *Half a month  :dunno:  My calender says 13 days ! LOL!
> *


 :uh: ooooo im off by 2 day's :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK DAVID! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 17 2006, 06:19 PM~5989154
> *:uh: ooooo im off by 2 day's  :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK DAVID! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 05:20 PM~5989165
> *LOL!  I just was tring to make syr e you werent going to try and stealing 2 more day  LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker talk about letting my cat out of the bag :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 17 2006, 06:19 PM~5989154
> *:uh: ooooo im off by 2 day's  :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK DAVID! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I just was tring to make sure you werent going to try and stealing 2 more day LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIE !


----------



## Pokey

Almost there MARINATE, lookin' DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 06:25 PM~5989630
> *LOOKIN TIGHT  HOMIE !
> *


JUST IMAGINE MINE, YOURS, & BIGGS TOGETHER! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

here come's mine homie.. :biggrin: just got all the bare-metal foil done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG ! The game is over NOW ! Shit that looks great with all the chrome on it !


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

They all looking real good! Nice Work!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 07:02 PM~5990270
> *DANG ! The game is over NOW !  Shit that  looks great with all the chrome on it !
> *


thank's homie's.. next will be the supprise. and then drop the bomb.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5990425
> *thank's homie's.. next will be the supprise. and then drop the bomb.
> *


I Know ! When it drops its going feel like the 1 they drop in *JAPAN ! IT WILL BE FELT !*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5990425
> *thank's homie's.. next will be the supprise. and then drop the bomb.
> *


just remember to open the window this time


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 09:29 PM~5990455
> *just remember to open the window this time
> *


DANM IT BIGGS ! Stay away from the tacos !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 07:29 PM~5990455
> *just remember to open the window this time
> *


you guy's are my homie's help me breath it up. dr stank :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

fucken server :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:33 PM~5990473
> *fucken server :0
> *


Hey pull my finger !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:32 PM~5990470
> *you guy's are my homie's help me breath it up. dr stank :biggrin:
> *


feel sorry for whoever opens that door!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

and i just ate one of those boca del rio burritos. ask brandon he know's about them :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:37 PM~5990499
> *and i just ate one of those boca del rio burritos.  ask brandon he know's about them :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 

*CLEAN UP BEHIND THE NUT SACK ! CLEAN UP BEHIND THE NUT SACK !*


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I don't like big wheels on cars, but damn that looks good Biggs


----------



## BigPoppa

say it ain't so!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5990696
> *say it ain't so!
> *


i think biggs done lost his mind. :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5990696
> *say it ain't so!
> *



x2 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOT.!
NOT ME HOMIE NEVER. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Thank god lol


----------



## Pokey

Lookin good Biggs! Is it gonna be sittin slammed like that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T KNOW YET. I WANT TO SHOW THE CHROME UNDIE'S ON HER.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 08:48 PM~5990891
> *DON'T KNOW YET.  I WANT TO SHOW THE CHROME UNDIE'S ON HER.
> *


I was gonna lock mine up on all fours, but every other LS in here is either on all fours, or sittin ass down front up. I think I'm gonna make mine sit low, just to be different.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 07:36 PM~5990809
> *NOT.!
> NOT ME HOMIE NEVER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


knockoffs are on backwards


----------



## LowandBeyond

Biggs that blue looks so good.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 17 2006, 08:51 PM~5990916
> *I was gonna lock mine up on all fours, but every other LS in here is either on all fours, or sittin ass down front up. I think I'm gonna make mine sit low, just to be different.
> *


how about on it's side....like side to side. or on three wheel's? that will look good.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 17 2006, 08:53 PM~5990935
> *knockoffs are on backwards
> *


it's only a mock up.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

When does this contest end ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I put mine at a riders level low enough to cruz but not buttom out !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2006, 08:53 PM~5990936
> *Biggs that blue looks so good.
> *


that is my favorite color. once i put the clear it will look even better.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 17 2006, 08:53 PM~5990935
> *knockoffs are on backwards
> *


Quit bein such a nitpick, it's only a mock-up!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 08:55 PM~5990960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put mine at a riders level low enough to cruz but not buttom out !
> *


that ride is clean bro. i just hope more member's finish there's in time for the contest.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 17 2006, 08:55 PM~5990957
> *When does this contest end ?
> *


on the 31st of this month.


----------



## zfelix

MINI WANTS THAT BIGBODY!!!! 


:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 09:00 PM~5990997
> *MINI WANTS THAT BIGBODY!!!!
> :0
> *


i don't swing that way. :0


----------



## erase one

Damn you guy's got some fuckin nice ride's there, lookin real good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 11:00 PM~5990997
> *MINI WANTS THAT BIGBODY!!!!
> :0
> *



The gril next door just got out school ! She just happen to walk be as i was laying in the drive way to get the pic !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:04 PM~5991033
> *The  gril next door  just got out school !  She just happen to walk be as i was laying in the drive way to get the pic !
> *


she probobly thought you where crazy. 5150. :biggrin: 
mama look at that man out there playing with lil car's .


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:04 PM~5991033
> *The  gril next door  just got out school !  She just happen to walk be as i was laying in the drive way to get the pic !
> *



:nono: :nono: :twak: 13 will get ya 25-life. :ugh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Her dada was cutting grass and walked over 1 time to see if i was hurt LOL! They Probley say "THAT WHITE GUY MUST BE LOST ! "


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:01 PM~5991004
> *i don't swing that way. :0
> *



lmmfao! i ment by the cadillac :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2006, 11:07 PM~5991067
> *:nono:  :nono:  :twak:    13 will get ya 25-life.  :ugh:
> *


And you would be the 1 to* KNOW *


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:08 PM~5991073
> *LOL! Her dada was cutting grass and walked over 1 time to see if i was hurt LOL! They Probley say  "THAT WHITE GUY MUST BE LOST ! "
> *


or looking for crack crumb's.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 09:08 PM~5991078
> *lmmfao! i ment by the cadillac :roflmao:
> *


i know i was just fucking with you. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:09 PM~5991082
> *And you would be the 1 toAnd NO, I don't know. *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2006, 09:15 PM~5991136
> *Shit man,  you the one hideing behind your model snapping pics of a little girl.
> Come on man I was just fucking with ya.  And NO, I don't know.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steelers#1

Hey Homies; STEELERS#1 I am Here and Almost Finished the paint.
Just painted BaseCoat and Wet Water Sand to make Smooth For Decals to put on it. I will Look around to more to Paint Pearls or Flakes Then Ready to Paint Candy HOK on it and Clear ShineCoat. I can Finished by NextWeek Before End of August. Thank for your Patient Vatos!.... :biggrin: 

WOW I brought New Tool Bench Table From PepBoys Finally I got Ready to Paint my Monte Carlo LS.









Before it was gray primer I use HOK Zeith GoldBase paint all Monte Carlo LS Body and Parts.

















Finally it Dry I am put some Decals on Monte Carlo LS Body; Decals is from New Cadillac Custom LowRider; It Look nice But I Love Paint Ghost Graphics.


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good Steelers!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good Steelers.


----------



## steelers#1

"Mr. Cartoon Pro Air Brush" of LifeStyle. He always paint LifeStyle C.C. Best Murals in Show.









Notice Black Graphic on Frames; I want to paint Ghost Graphic.

















I paint all parts, Screen TV,Optima Battery,Engine,Small Frame;Counsel;Seats;Side Panels;Dash are Ready to paint Candy of HOK.Soon more come pictures almost finished my Monte Carlo LS.


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: _*YUMMY FINGER FOODS *_:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good Steelers


----------



## zfelix

Lookin good steelers

u think u gonna make the deadline??

and what color are u gonna go with???


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 17 2006, 09:55 PM~5991355
> *:biggrin: YUMMY FINGER FOODS :biggrin:
> *


lol, you read my mind.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work Candy, I like the trunk!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 17 2006, 11:06 PM~5991740
> *Nice work Candy, I like the trunk!
> *


thanks....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang you guys got busy today ! Keep all the work heading to the good work up and hope you all make the dead line !


----------



## LowandBeyond

looking good Candy!!


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 17 2006, 10:09 PM~5991428
> *Lookin good steelers
> 
> u think u gonna make the deadline??
> 
> and what color are u gonna go with???
> *


 Hope so.... Color is Candy Brandywine...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Aug 17 2006, 11:29 PM~5991842
> *Hope so....  Color is Candy Brandywine...
> *


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 

Gotta give a big thumbs up for all of the builders. Seeing a lot of creativity in your werk. Good Work!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 17 2006, 11:38 PM~5991899
> *:0
> 
> Gotta give a big thumbs up for all of the builders.  Seeing a lot of creativity in your werk.  Good Work!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


X10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

FINALLY SOME PEOPLE GET SOME WORK DONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2006, 09:08 PM~5990680
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: 
WE AIN'T IN THE DIRTY SOUTH FOOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it deerty souf......


----------



## LowRollinJosh

well i got the car foiled and cleared last night. there's obviously still A LOT to do and i'm running out of time, but i should be able to get it done. i cant decide if i want to pinstripe it or not. i was going to do a little fine gray/silver striping or patterns on it, but the black is looking pretty fuckin gangster  the dishes on the rims are black to match and i left the spokes chrome. it was a bitch squeezing them "5.20s" onto the 3 piece pegasus rims :angry: but i managed like usual. i should have progress pics almost every day on here until it's finished. the damn flash makes car look like shit. im going to have to set up a nice little area to take pics of it so it looks right. anyways, just letting y'all know im still in this thing, and i want that fuckin caddy!!!! ~JO$H~


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 18 2006, 01:34 PM~5994764
> *well i got the car foiled and cleared last night. there's obviously still A LOT to do and i'm running out of time, but i should be able to get it done. i cant decide if i want to pinstripe it or not. i was going to do a little fine gray/silver striping or patterns on it, but the black is looking pretty fuckin gangster    the dishes on the rims are black to match and i left the spokes chrome. it was a bitch squeezing them "5.20s" onto the 3 piece pegasus rims   :angry:  but i managed like usual. i should have progress pics almost every day on here until it's finished. the damn flash makes car look like shit. im going to have to set up a nice little area to take pics of it so it looks right. anyways, just letting y'all know im still in this thing, and i want that fuckin caddy!!!! ~JO$H~
> 
> *


If you turn off the flash and just use a couple of lamps poining at the car it might look better. I never use the flash because I have a flurescent light over my table.

by the way... looking good


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn we needed sunlight today .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

are you going to do anything else to it !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yeah.... bring it to you ....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 18 2006, 01:34 PM~5994764
> *well i got the car foiled and cleared last night. there's obviously still A LOT to do and i'm running out of time, but i should be able to get it done. i cant decide if i want to pinstripe it or not. i was going to do a little fine gray/silver striping or patterns on it, but the black is looking pretty fuckin gangster    the dishes on the rims are black to match and i left the spokes chrome. it was a bitch squeezing them "5.20s" onto the 3 piece pegasus rims  :angry:  but i managed like usual. i should have progress pics almost every day on here until it's finished. the damn flash makes car look like shit. im going to have to set up a nice little area to take pics of it so it looks right. anyways, just letting y'all know im still in this thing, and i want that fuckin caddy!!!! ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good You going to detail the chassie to show your work Or just leave it black !


----------



## MARINATE

CANDYMAN & LOWROLLIN.....LOOKING GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Lookin good You going to detail the chassie to show your work Or just leave it black ! *





> *CANDYMAN & LOWROLLIN.....LOOKING GOOD! *


thanks homies! i will foil out some of the suspension.i even made new tie rods and a center link! im proud of this bitch :biggrin: lol... i almost got the engine wired and ready to put in. my list of things to do:

put engine in
finish wiring engine bay
detail interior
finish hydro setup and plumb it
foil suspension
finish my trunk lid :0 
then...make the convertible top

i'm sure i forgot a lot of shit,but ohwell. i just hope it get it done :uh: ~JO$H~


----------



## cartier01

u guys get down building models cars which one of you guy would build me a 76 model monte i have one that am fixing up i already painted the car but got stock am redoing it with suecide doors if any of you guys interested pm with the price.


----------



## DoUgH

candyman i dig the trunk lid and nice color


----------



## jevries

Man, I only see good stuff!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

where are all the finished pics being shown? could someone hook me with a link please. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

more progress.... got most of the foil done , damn my eyes hurt, LOL!. 





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i believe someone said it was impossible to finish....... youre going to eat those words now, SHORTY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

lookin' good bro, love the color and the flake :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 01:58 AM~5999191
> *THANKS HOMIE...
> *


But Bitch you go a long way to go and only a few days left !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i needed something to take my mind off of my current problems.... so i jumped back in . dont even trip on the build , ill be done soon enough ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 02:02 AM~5999201
> *i needed something to take my mind off of my current problems.... so i jumped back in . dont even trip on the build , ill be done soon enough ...
> *


What the problem is !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2006, 12:03 AM~5999208
> *What the problem is !
> *


EDIT...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* YOU FUCKERS NEED TO GET BUILDING ! *


The deadline is coming up fast !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

call me in the morning dave . ill tell you about it .ill be at home.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got shit going down tommrow plus i got to work But I hit you Late ! Be off work about 2am !


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good guys!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wheres the progress? my motor will be done tonight , leaving only the interior.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 10:43 PM~6002744
> *wheres the progress? my motor will be done tonight , leaving only the interior.....
> *



Where are the pics ? Its easy to say your working ! Days are counting down ! !0 and its over !


----------



## Sleepy2368

I've been working on it when i can, pretty much got the interior done.....I still have to wire the pumps and engine, which means I gotta wait til I get the paint done.....which I was going to wait til i got everything ready in primer....which would have been prolly tonight but I primed the clip last night and when I checked it out tonight some of the primer wiped off on the top driver side corner(same place I was having trouble with on the last one)... So I gotta sand it down and wash it AGAIN because I apparently didn't do a good job last night and it's DEFINITELY NOT going back into the purple lake. This is going to suck major balls if I don't finish the contest because of paint problems.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2006, 10:32 PM~6003246
> *Where are the pics ? Its easy to say your working ! Days  are counting down !  !0 and its over !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Bro You need more ? Hit me up ! And that shits looks cool as fuck ! Where the doors come from !LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ima get at you ths week on some odds and ends shit i might need to finish....


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

c'mon you fuckin *SLAKERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 12:34 AM~6003708
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Candy, that is lookin' badass!


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 01:23 AM~6003859
> *c'mon you fuckin SLA<span style=\'color:red\'>CKERS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


thought I might get in on the correction squad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

awesome :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jevries+Aug 20 2006, 02:40 AM~6004021-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sick! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 05:03 AM~6004138
> *Damn Candy, that is lookin' badass!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , wheres yours?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sleepy2368_@Aug 20 2006, 07:29 AM~6004246
> *thought I might get in on the correction squad :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you , i was half drunk ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice work , i still need to finish my lights


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

all these ride's are looking good. :thumbsup: 
only 13 day's left. this is where we separate the boy's from the men. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

correct , 13 days left......


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is a pic of the bottom, before i put the undie's on her. make me cold just looking at this pic. 
" the snow queen"


----------



## psn8586

what color is that biggs?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 02:36 PM~6005303
> *here is a pic of the bottom, before i put the undie's on her. make me cold just looking at this pic. "the snow queen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks clean ! Cant wait to see this rollin !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 20 2006, 12:38 PM~6005308
> *what color is that biggs?
> *


kandy cobalt blue over orion silver.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2006, 12:38 PM~6005310
> *That shit looks clean ! Cant wait to see this  rollin !
> *


i will have full chassis done :0 by tonight.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD WEY...CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6005325
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY...CAN'T WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


thank's dog.  
give me about 3hrs i'll have the bottome done.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

verty nice paint biggs....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 12:50 PM~6005341
> *verty nice paint biggs....
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

now i got to strip my frame back down just to compete....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 12:55 PM~6005364
> *now i got to strip my frame back down just to compete....
> *


you sure do!


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Lookin good guys!

Love that color Biggs, nice work!


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Nice Bigg's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 20 2006, 02:15 PM~6005614
> *  Nice Bigg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back at ya homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is a lil mock up cali style.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 03:19 PM~6005632
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Very cool here is a bit of Calgary style :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

BOTH OF YOUR MONTES LOOK GOOD FOCKERS!!!! :biggrin: 
AZ STYLE WITH A LITTLE BIT OF CALI STYLE.....WAIT TILL IT'S DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 02:37 PM~6005697
> *BOTH OF YOUR MONTES LOOK GOOD FOCKERS!!!! :biggrin:
> AZ STYLE WITH A LITTLE BIT OF CALI STYLE.....WAIT TILL IT'S DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS YOUR UNDERCARRIGE DONE YET??


----------



## Mr Biggs

ok here is some outside pic's. remember it still need's the clear. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 03:00 PM~6005774
> *ok here is some outside pic's.  remember it still need's the clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT FIRST PIC LOOKS ALMOST REAL UR FINGER JUST GOT IN DA WAY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2006, 02:48 PM~6005731
> *IS YOUR UNDERCARRIGE DONE YET??
> *


i don't think chrometech has sent them to him yet.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 03:12 PM~6005814
> *i don't think chrometech has sent them to him yet.
> *



dAMN THAT WOULD SUCK IF HE MISSES THE DEADLINE CUZ OF THAT CUZ THAT CAR IS BADASS


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hmm..... i have chrome undies in another ride , but the sacrifice is necassary...

..


----------



## Project59




----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats different , a gn motor......


----------



## MARINATE

TOOK SOME PICS OUTSIDE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

they both look good bro. but pinky is the shit. me like's


----------



## Project59

looking good candy and marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6006679
> *they both look good bro. but pinky is the shit.  me like's
> *


thanks big dogg.....can't wait for the undies!








:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 20 2006, 07:48 PM~6006686
> *looking good candy and marinate :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!...when you wanna hop against my red one? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT BACK FROM PEGASUS. PICKED ME UP SOME BLACK CHROME BARE MATAL. BOUGHT A WHOLE SHEET JUST FOR THIS.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 07:54 PM~6006736
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PEGASUS. PICKED ME UP SOME BLACK CHROME BARE MATAL. BOUGHT A WHOLE SHEET JUST FOR THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker lets trade! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:nono: BUT MAYBE AFTER THE CONTEST.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 08:00 PM~6006774
> *:nono: BUT MAYBE AFTER THE CONTEST.
> *


THEN U CAN SAY "PINKY WHY U GOT TO FIRE ME" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 20 2006, 06:48 PM~6006686
> *looking good candy and marinate :thumbsup:
> *


 :tears: I GUESS IM NOT GOOD ENOUGH. I'LL TAKE MY BALL AND GO HOME NOW.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 06:56 PM~6006751
> *fucker lets trade! :biggrin:
> *


you need some black chrome foil?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 08:24 PM~6006926
> *you need some black chrome foil?
> *


WHO ME OR BIGGS?


----------



## Project59

Last post for the night homies injoy!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD PROJECT59!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 08:27 PM~6006942
> *LOOKS GOOD PROJECT59!
> *


thank's Marinate yours are looking sweet too!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 20 2006, 08:28 PM~6006953
> *thank's Marinate yours are looking sweet too!
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

did some one say undercarrige? :biggrin: you pricks inspired me to strip the frame back down and start over! lol! i parted my 96 impala suspinson and it happens i used a perts box monte rearend that i dont remember having plated! 


























i ran all the way back to the shop just to spray the chassis . i also shot a coat of clear on all of my foil on the body . the color is a 2005 toyota pearl blue with house of kolor blue ice pearl. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 07:32 PM~6006973
> *did some one say undercarrige?  :biggrin:  you pricks inspired me to strip the frame back down and start over! lol! i parted my 96 impala suspinson and it happens i used a perts box monte rearend that i dont remember having plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ran all the way back to the shop just to spray the chassis . i also shot a coat of clear on all of my foil on the body . the color is a 2005 toyota pearl blue with house of kolor blue ice pearl. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH I HAD A PERT'S BOX. :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD CANDYMAN. I JUST HOPE WHEN IT'S TIME TO BUILD THE CADILLAC YOU AIN'T GOINT TO RIP OFF THE FRONT SUSPINSON FROM THE MONTE AND PUT IT BACK ON THE CADILLAC.


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and for the wagon build off!


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM AHEAD OF YOU BUY A WEEK.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 04:00 PM~6005774
> *ok here is some outside pic's.  remember it still need's the clear. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Aug 20 2006, 07:45 PM~6007044
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thank's homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 07:34 PM~6006986
> *I WISH I HAD A PERT'S BOX.  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CANDYMAN. I JUST HOPE WHEN IT'S TIME TO BUILD THE CADILLAC YOU AIN'T GOINT TO RIP OFF THE FRONT SUSPINSON FROM THE MONTE AND PUT IT BACK ON THE CADILLAC.
> *


parts box :uh: damn fumes! i aint taking the monte apart , this is going to be one of my best models yet! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 07:26 PM~6006937
> *WHO ME OR BIGGS?
> *


you


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 08:59 PM~6007133
> *you
> *


I DON'T THINK SO HOMEBOY...YOUR CAR IS THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO FOILED


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 20 2006, 09:00 PM~6007142
> *I DON'T THINK SO HOMEBOY...YOUR CAR IS THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO FOILED
> *


I think he was offering you some black chrome foil homie :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 09:04 PM~6007176
> *yep....
> *



my bad homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 07:53 PM~6007098
> *parts box :uh:  damn fumes! i aint taking the monte apart , this is going to be one of my best models yet! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mine too! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its all good :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 09:06 PM~6007190
> *its all good :biggrin:
> *


now blaze a fatty!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 08:06 PM~6007188
> *mine too! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get those alt brackets
? i havent seen those before.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good everyone!! 

Heres my shit :uh: :uh: Been real busy here lately and had no time to re-do the paint and times running out. So fukit this is going to be it. I have more done than this but no pics. 

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I said I would finish this, so good or bad its going to be done.


----------



## Mr Biggs

where did you get those alt brackets
? i havent seen those before..... 







:nono: 




















detail master.


----------



## MARINATE

looking good lowandbeyond...finish it!


----------



## Project59

doesnt look bad to me homie :dunno: good job in my opinion i was gonna go with that color too :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks good lowandbeyond, whats the 59 caddy thing in the back?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

well i got my motor in, distributor correctly wired like a real one, still have to finish wiring the rest of the engine compartment. i got the switches and shit done on the interior, subs are in, grill is in, im working on the headlights but having a hard time
getting the fogged look. the windshield is in, ive started on the hydro setup. check out the baby 3 wheel in the pics, lol. i still have to get my driveshaft (with functioning universals) put in...its pretty nice knowing im the only one so far with custom suspension, kind of sets me apart... :biggrin: but it looks like im going to be cutting the deadline short :0  ~J$OH~


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 08:10 PM~6007222
> *looks good lowandbeyond, whats the 59 caddy thing in the back?
> *



a couch. Its the rear of a caddy with a seat in it.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 09:10 PM~6007222
> *looks good lowandbeyond, whats the 59 caddy thing in the back?
> *


looks like a shop bench :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

the last pic's for the night.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












nothing fancy just showroom clean.


----------



## Mr Biggs

good luck to all the builder's that are left. all your ride's are coming out clean.

goodnight.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang I go to work for a few hours and look what happens ! I guess sence i wasnt here showing off or giving you guys shit you finial got some shit done ! Way to go to all you and you guys are turnin out some nice stuff ! 

And BIGGS ! 


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AS FUCK !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 09:03 PM~6007555
> *good luck to all the builder's that are left. all your ride's are coming out clean.
> 
> goodnight.
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

glad i decided to redo the chassis , makes the top and bottom look so much better together.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' damn good!! Now I'm really glad I'm not in this one LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 20 2006, 10:54 PM~6008245
> *Lookin' damn good!!  Now I'm really glad I'm not in this one LOL
> *



Shit I'm just glad I'm in for the fuck of it. It was over for me b4 it started. Outta my league big time. Its cool tho, its all fun. I don't build for compition, just to relax and take my mind to a different place.   

Looking real good everyone. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2006, 10:57 PM~6008268
> *Shit I'm just glad I'm in for the fuck of it.  It was over for me b4 it started.  Outta my league big time. Its cool tho,  its all fun.  I don't build for compition, just to relax and take my mind to a different place.
> 
> Looking real good everyone.  :0
> *


dont trip homie i know i dont have a chance . im doing it just to have a kick ass LS monte carlo model ..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 10:58 PM~6008277
> *dont trip homie i know i dont have a chance . im doing it just to have a kick ass LS  monte carlo model ..... :biggrin:
> *



Yup. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 21 2006, 12:58 AM~6008277
> *dont trip homie i know i dont have a chance . im doing it just to have a kick ass LS  monte carlo model ..... :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya guys, I'm gonna do the wagon build off just to have some fun and get a nice wagon outta the deal LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am with you guys ! I build for the fun of it and for the freind ship ! We all share the same interest i belive and i think its cool to see where every goes when you have the same kit being built betwwen a number of builders ! This is the frist Build off i have ever been apart of but have done group builds before and enjoy it ! 

Now after this is done the wagon build is on and i know this will a blast too!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2006, 11:04 PM~6008312
> *I am with you guys ! I build for the fun of it and for the freind ship ! We all share the same interest i belive  and i think its cool to see where every goes when you have the same kit being built betwwen a number of builders ! This is the frist Build off i have ever  been apart of but have done group builds before and enjoy it !
> 
> Now after this is done the wagon build is on and i know this will a blast too!
> *


I may try to get in on that just for shits and giggles. I had that 63 wagon I traded Beto, now I wish I still had it. Time to get another. All else fails I guess I can do a 66 chevelle.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

use a 66 wagon and a fairlane .... that would be cool......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 11:15 PM~6008371
> *use a 66 wagon and a fairlane .... that would be cool......
> *



:0 :0 :0 some freakinstein shit right there. Making a monster. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

Great topic, clean rides!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 21 2006, 01:15 AM~6008371
> *use a 66 wagon and a fairlane .... that would be cool......
> *


DAM IT CANDY ! Thats my next project asshole ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## erase one

Damn, you guy's got some skill's. All these rides are off the hook, I'm looking foward to building against yall in the wagon buildoff.


----------



## drnitrus

Damn everyone is definitly steppin their game up for this one. 

Great work to everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

Looks like I missed alot last night. You guys are puttin in some serious work! Definetly some top-notch shit!


----------



## AZTEKONE

DOING BIG THANGS UP IN HERE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERY BODY


----------



## raystrey

I will add pictures tomorrow , but I tried the flow coat for the first time and damn it came out nice. No cut and buff needed with this method. So my paint and interior are done. Engine just need wires and it willl also de done. Should have no problem meeting deadline.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6007410
> *the last pic's for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy just showroom clean.
> *



a fucker what happen to the candy spokes?......wanna hop :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 20 2006, 11:51 PM~6008227
> *glad i decided to redo the chassis , makes the top and bottom look so much better together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




LOOKS GOOD WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE BACK TRIMMING?

WHAT THE DEAL WITHT STAINLESS STELL MOLDING
:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

gots to go back over it again....


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *well i got my motor in, distributor correctly wired like a real one, still have to finish wiring the rest of the engine compartment. i got the switches and shit done on the interior, subs are in, grill is in, im working on the headlights but having a hard time
> getting the fogged look. the windshield is in, ive started on the hydro setup. check out the baby 3 wheel in the pics, lol. i still have to get my driveshaft (with functioning universals) put in...its pretty nice knowing im the only one so far with custom suspension, kind of sets me apart...  but it looks like im going to be cutting the deadline short  ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good jo$h...  




10 MORE DAY'S GUY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

<!--QuoteBegin-~6005241]
10 MORE DAY'S GUY'S. :biggrin: 
[/b][/quote]

That was the fastest 3 day's I ever seen homie :biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## MARINATE

WELL JUST OFF THE PHONE WITH CHROMETECH...OL BOY SAID THAT HE WAS GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT TO ME BY NEXT WEEK....IF I DON'T MAKE IT...I ENJOYED BUILDING IT ON THIS BUILD OFF, BUT WHAT CAN I SAY IF I DON'T MAKE THE DEADLINE I LOSS...


----------



## Project59

lose  but yeah hope you make it on time im pretty sure i will now but you never know what can happen :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2006, 01:50 PM~6011362
> *WELL JUST OFF THE PHONE WITH CHROMETECH...OL BOY SAID THAT HE WAS GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT TO ME BY NEXT WEEK....IF I DON'T MAKE IT...I ENJOYED BUILDING IT ON THIS BUILD OFF, BUT WHAT CAN I SAY IF I DON'T MAKE THE DEADLINE I LOSS...
> *



That sucks, they are still bad as fuck with or without the chrome done.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

....and another one bites the dust........


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2006, 01:50 PM~6011362
> *WELL JUST OFF THE PHONE WITH CHROMETECH...OL BOY SAID THAT HE WAS GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT TO ME BY NEXT WEEK....IF I DON'T MAKE IT...I ENJOYED BUILDING IT ON THIS BUILD OFF, BUT WHAT CAN I SAY IF I DON'T MAKE THE DEADLINE I LOSS...
> *



if u have another monte kit just paint the undies i wanna see PINKY make it!!!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 21 2006, 04:58 AM~6008277
> *dont trip homie i know i dont have a chance . im doing it just to have a kick ass LS  monte carlo model ..... :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too ... i missed the entry .... i got the motor together ... but other wise i havent done anything else but flat black the belly and glue the rims on and the front clip .... i havent decided on paint ... oh well sometime i will have a complete monte on the shelf

i havent even had time to finish my other project something so secret i just cant wait to finish so i can post pics and be the first to do it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 21 2006, 11:22 PM~6015186
> *....and another one bites the dust........
> *


FUCK THAT HOMEBOY IF I GOT TO DO A DIORAMA BUILD OF MY CAR IN THE SHOP IT'S GONNA BE DONE :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 04:18 AM~6015943
> *if u have another monte kit just paint the undies i wanna see PINKY make it!!!
> *


NAW DOGGY I JUST GOT A ALL GOLD REGAL THAT I CAN FINISH MY RED ONE WITH, BUT WELL SEE


----------



## BRAVO

nice stuff in here


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 21 2006, 11:04 PM~6015059
> *That sucks,  they are still bad as fuck with or without the chrome done.
> *


THANKS LOWANDBEYOND :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHERES EVERYONE AT ? 

Well I started the 3rd LS today ! I am going to have it done by the dead line !

its will be a street type ride ! Almost all stock but hooked up ! 

I am going to call this 1 Street Dust ! I will post some progress pics later !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2006, 05:52 PM~6020395
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT ?
> 
> Well I started the 3rd LS today ! I am going to have it done by the dead line !
> 
> its will be a street type ride ! Almost all stock  but  hooked up !
> 
> I am going to call this 1 Street Dust !  I will post some progress pics  later !
> *


u go boy. handle the dam thing


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2006, 07:54 PM~6020415
> *u go boy. handle the dam thing
> *


LOL! I got to show these guys what i can get done in a timed build off lol! 

STREET DUST ! 

I found 97 Lincoin Saharra Mist ! and the idea just hit me ! This silver gold , tan and marron guts ! painted spokes ! I dont know about open the trunk but it will have a sun roof and trimed in chrome foil! 

For some reason , I am excited about this build for some reason LOL! I got 9 days to floss it out ! 

Wish me luck and watch out Slackers ! LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the first and only outside pic in good sunlight .... watch out fellas , im almost there


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what it do? :biggrin: almost done. getting my top material tomorrow, i will have the rack foiled tomorrow night. im gonna finish the hydro setup tonight. i have a progress pic of it below, and yes thats 12, count them, 12 batteries, got 8 wired in a series for the double pump front setup and 2 batts to each rear corner pump. the setup sits in nicely, it doesnt stick up or anything. i posted progress pics of the rack a while ago. im going to foil the suspension tomorrow night while i do the rack. then its just mainly small details and it will be done :0  ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Josh, I like that bigass front lock up.   Looks good homie.


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' great Josh and Candy!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 22 2006, 10:20 PM~6022282
> *Lookin' great Josh and Candy!
> *


x2 :cheesy: :cheesy:  those are some bad ass monte's


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job guys :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK ! LOL! This is turely the frist time i have ever built a kit LOCK UP ! 

So if this dont look right or something youll know why ! 



























YO! Marinate ! Where you boy ! 









want to hop ! 









And i thought it was time for the M.C.B.A. CLUB photo !










Tomrrow it gets paint and foil ! I have a class to teach so they get to watch me work LOL!


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good bro. What color are ya goin' with?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

97 licoin saharra mist ! its like a goldy silver color ! PPG Factory pack !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bad ass,


----------



## Pokey

Nice lock-up Mini!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 23 2006, 02:29 AM~6022983
> *Nice lock-up Mini!
> *


Not to high ? I wanted the 14" cylinder look on all four !LOL!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 12:30 AM~6022989
> *Not to high ?  I wanted the 14" cylinder look on all four !LOL!
> *


Looks a little high in the front, but not too bad. I've never done this either, so what the hell do I know :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 23 2006, 02:32 AM~6022995
> *Looks a little high in the front, but not too bad. I've never done this either, so what the hell do I know  :biggrin:
> *


Should i lift the bake up more then !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 12:36 AM~6023016
> *Should i lift the bake up more then !
> *



IMO looks good where its at.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2006, 11:36 PM~6023016
> *Should i lift the bake up more then !
> *


HELL NO!!!!!!!!! THATS PERFECT!!!!!!!! THATS MORE OF A STREET RIDE LOCK UP.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 12:36 AM~6023016
> *Should i lift the bake up more then !
> *


Naw man, I'd just leave it like it is.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 23 2006, 02:40 AM~6023038
> *HELL NO!!!!!!!!! THATS PERFECT!!!!!!!! THATS MORE OF A STREET RIDE LOCK UP.
> *


Thanks bro Thats where i was headed on t his 1 ! Make it look clean and fun to cruz! Looks like i got the street look i was wanting ! Well looks like i set and ready to paint ! I will post more tommrow !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2006, 11:43 PM~6023051
> *Thanks bro Thats where i was headed on t his 1 !  Make it look clean and fun to cruz! Looks like i got the street look i was wanting ! Well looks like i set and ready to paint ! I will post more tommrow !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 12:26 AM~6022970
> *bad ass
> *


x 100 :cheesy: looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

need a back bumper for that one too.? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 02:50 AM~6023068
> *need a back bumper for that one too.? :biggrin:
> *



Does it not look good ?! This was akit that was almost done as the SS but i stripped it and was going to give it to Candy ! But then went at it my self ! LOL! 

I think this will be fine Thanks for the offer ! I still have the Last set of front and rear for the 4th LS LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats a shitload of ls's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 12:53 AM~6023081
> *Does it not look good ?! This was akit that was  almost done as the SS but i stripped it and was going to give it to Candy ! But then went at it my self ! LOL!
> 
> I think this will be fine  Thanks for the offer ! I still have  the Last set of front and rear  for the 4th LS  LOL!
> *


n/p homie.  

M.C.B.A. FRENCH BENEFIT'S. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I'M HERE TO BUST YOUR ASS ON THE STREET HOMEBOY......DOUBLE PUMP ALL GOLD MONTE.....DON'T FORGET THE WESTCOAST TOOK OVER THE MID-WEST ALREADY!


----------



## Pokey

Nice set up MARINATE!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 23 2006, 08:06 AM~6023753
> *Nice set up MARINATE!
> *


AIN'T FULLY DONE YET...STILL GOT TO RACKIT UP..THANKS THOUGH POKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Here's a little progress. The interior is almost done. I just have a little more detailing and touch-up to do, and I have to finish making the column shifter steering column. 


























I should have more progress to show tomorrow morning when I get home from work.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 23 2006, 08:14 AM~6023782
> *Here's a little progress. The interior is almost done. I just have a little more detailing and touch-up to do, and I have to finish making the column shifter steering column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have more progress to show tomorrow morning when I get home from work.
> *



LOOKS REAL GOOD...NICELY DETAILED :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

can someone PM me the link to the finished cars section please. like i said i will be putting all the finished pics in a fotki album for ya! thanks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2006, 07:15 AM~6023788
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD...NICELY DETAILED :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *what it do?  almost done. getting my top material tomorrow, i will have the rack foiled tomorrow night. im gonna finish the hydro setup tonight. i have a progress pic of it below, and yes thats 12, count them, 12 batteries, got 8 wired in a series for the double pump front setup and 2 batts to each rear corner pump. the setup sits in nicely, it doesnt stick up or anything. i posted progress pics of the rack a while ago. im going to foil the suspension tomorrow night while i do the rack. then its just mainly small details and it will be done  ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no more feedback? i had like 3 people make comments?


----------



## MARINATE

LOWROLLINJOSH YOU THATS THE WAY THIS SITE IS ....A BUNCH OF HATERS!.......ON THE OTHER HAND......WANNA HOP!


----------



## AZTEKONE

cant wait to see it finsh lookin good uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974

thanks for putting the link TTT for me. here is the link, i will collect the rest of the finished builds when they come through. by the way, this is for record keeping and future M.C. Newsletter articles. thanks!
THE LINK


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 AM~6023945
> *no  more feedback? i had like 3 people make comments?
> *


Don't sweat it homie. I only got a couple of comments when I posted my painted body, no biggy. It's to be expected, there is so much going on in this thread, sometimes ya get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 23 2006, 08:12 AM~6024013
> *Don't sweat it homie. I only got a couple of comments when I posted my painted body, no biggy. It's to be expected, there is so much going on in this thread, sometimes ya get lost in the shuffle.
> *


word , nobody gave a second thought to my frame.....  :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *WANNA HOP! *


you dont want none :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 09:41 AM~6024180
> *you dont want none  :0  :biggrin:
> *



PULL UP TO THE BUMPER!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 AM~6023945
> *no  more feedback? i had like 3 people make comments?
> *


that's what happen's when you have a nice ride.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *PULL UP TO THE BUMPER!  *





> *that's what happen's when you have a nice ride.*


 :biggrin:  thanks bro i appreciate it! your shit is coming out real nice too! its going to be interesting to see who all finishes and what their shit looks like. i cant wait to get mine done. hopefully it will be done by this weekend.  ~JO$H~


----------



## BigPoppa

I like it. Were you able to get that glass in the mail?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i havent had the chance yet. i will try to get it mailed out by this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

All rides look clean as hell!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 AM~6023945
> *no  more feedback? i had like 3 people make comments?
> *



that shit is badass bro, i cant wait to see how the top turns out. i love the half way up look.


----------



## Models IV Life

WHERE'S KB's RIDE???????????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 23 2006, 03:00 PM~6026145
> *WHERE'S KB's RIDE???????????
> *


leave me alone.  im trying to get it done after droppin it 3 times. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2006, 02:10 PM~6026176
> *leave me alone.    im trying to get it done after droppin it 3 times. :angry:
> *


can i get another violine please.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 03:12 PM~6026188
> *can i get another violine please.
> *


UNOES CORRIDOS!.....SOME CHALINO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

hahaha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 04:12 PM~6026188
> *can i get another violine please.
> *


Well got some cheese to go with his wine ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 03:18 PM~6026249
> *Well got some cheese to go with his wine ! LOL!
> *



what yr is that wine. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2006, 04:21 PM~6026285
> *
> what yr is that wine. :biggrin:
> *


1975 and every year its getting sour LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2006, 02:21 PM~6026285
> *
> what yr is that wine. :biggrin:
> *


i got some don-p at the pad 1964.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok ! I didnt get it paint today but I got some good detail done on it and i got to show and teach BIG C some of the Minidreams tech tips ! Hopefully it will get color tommrow !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I keep you all posted !


----------



## kustombuilder

nice work.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

another one ,,,, damn.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 04:21 PM~6026971
> *another one ,,,, damn.....
> *


i should have told dave to build mine sice he has alot of time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2006, 05:27 PM~6027042
> *i should have told dave to build mine sice he has alot of time.
> *


LOL! Bro its not all about time ! Its about doing the damn thing LOL!


----------



## MagicNarcosis

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 08:57 AM~6023945
> *no  more feedback? i had like 3 people make comments?
> *



so far... this 1 an marinate's is my favorite....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Aug 23 2006, 08:50 PM~6028430
> *so far... this 1 an marinate's is my favorite....
> *


* UNDIES* !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 08:04 PM~6029046
> * UNDIES !
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 



> *You must like boys that dont have UNDIES *


 :nono: easy now, i got undies and mine are adjustable :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: lol...did you use silver paint on yours? :0  ~JO$H~


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 10:10 PM~6029110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :nono:  easy now, i got undies and mine are adjustable  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  lol...did you use silver paint on yours?  :0    ~JO$H~
> *


Are those the plate you are going to use? And are you asking if mine are painted silver !?!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

yea,and i got a little something special under the hood and on the trunk for everybody  yea in your pics your suspension looks like its painted silver :scrutinize: ~JO$H~


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 08:04 PM~6029046
> * UNDIES !
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 10:16 PM~6029166
> *yea,and i got a little something special under the hood and on the trunk for everybody    yea in your pics your suspension looks like its painted silver  :scrutinize:  ~JO$H~
> *



They are we done to look powder coated ! I my time of dealing with real cars Those that try to show them Would have them Plated but wouldnt take car of them and they looked like trash with water spots and rust pits , But Those that had theres Powder coated Were able to hose them down and the they didnt have to worry about polishing chrome that the couldnt get to right after washing ! If seen in the person They are textured like powder coating and have a semi shine to them ! If you have the Alcid II and clear it you can get the look , But I use bumper chrome Rattle can and testors Dull finish ! 

*WHAT YOU DONT LIKE IT *?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *WHAT YOU DONT LIKE IT *


to each his own homie...just aint my style...  ~JO$H~


----------



## Mr Biggs

i got my undie's on.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

chrome exaust ? or alclad


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 23 2006, 10:24 PM~6029234
> *to each his own homie...just aint my style...    ~JO$H~
> *



Well ! You intitled to that bro ! Like you said everyone has there on style or techs the like to use ! I try to be more on the if it was real sometimes vs doing cause i can ! 

But if that limits some to build in 1 style then thats thier draw back BRO ! 

But Just cause i have a full can of black doesnt mean i would use it all on 1 model ! :biggrin: 

*From a Builder to a Builder BRO ! Thats how i feel !*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 08:44 PM~6029357
> *chrome exaust ? or alclad
> *


rear end and muffler's ...alclad


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 10:43 PM~6029352
> *i got my undie's on.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*THEM UNDIES ARE CLEAN !*


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GET your ass out of the back set ! *YOUR MAKIN THE SPRINGS BUCKEL *!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

his BIGG ass sagged the rear down.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

it's poseable homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 23 2006, 11:04 PM~6029531
> *his BIGG ass sagged the rear down.....
> *


yOU kNOW hES GOING TO KICK THAT ASS ! You better behave !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6029589
> *it's poseable homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that why your *THE BIGGS *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i didnt see that coming......


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2006, 09:10 PM~6029601
> *yOU kNOW hES GOING TO KICK THAT ASS ! You better behave !
> *


you got to forgive him homie. remember he took the lil yellow bus to school. with his lil helmet.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

de de de .......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2006, 11:14 PM~6029643
> *you got to forgive him homie. remember he took the lil yellow bus to school. with his lil helmet.
> *


You know him too !LOL! I still laugh at him when he wears it over here ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

this is your brain....O and this is your brain on paint....o LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok here this Ls in primer ! 1 More coat and then paint ! I should be painted foiled and cleared tommrow! And i plan on getthe mosr it built tommrow also ! 


















































I be done by deadline for sure ! When ist ? LOL!


----------



## lowridin14

:0 almost looks real


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn monte #2 mini?

:thumbsup: i like the stance, juiced up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 24 2006, 02:25 AM~6030865
> *damn monte #2 mini?
> 
> :thumbsup: i like the stance, juiced up
> *



LOL! # 2 But this will be the third LS LOL! I did the LS ELco !


----------



## jevries

Dammit Mini you build models like a chicken lays eggs! 

Bigg's that ride looks clean as hell!...and the same phrase above can be applied to you as well...so many eggs.... :biggrin: 

Josh, your ride is looking good boy!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 24 2006, 02:28 AM~6030878
> *Dammit Mini you build models like a chicken lays eggs!
> 
> Bigg's that ride looks clean as hell!...and the same phrase above can be applied to you as well...so many eggs.... :biggrin:
> 
> Josh, your ride is looking good boy!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59




----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: looking good 


(now i wish i wasnt such a cheap ass and got in on this)


----------



## steelers#1

Wow, I just painted w/my airbrush HOK Kandy Burgundy on the MonteCarlo LS.
Then i used HOK clearcoat that I got from BlackGold, Now i'm ready to wet sand the parts,
then i'll wax it to a nice shine..

































Look how nice the Optimas Batteries came out with the same HOK paint..









HOK paint on the t.v. screens









Also on my amps..









HOK paint on the engine, now i'm ready to assemble it.. Realistic Aluminum Detail 
Master pullys and distributor & plugs..


----------



## zfelix

Damn Thats A Nice Shade Of Burgandy U Got There Homie


----------



## steelers#1

Wow, HOK Burgundy on the frame w/ghost black graphics on the frame..









The inside of the trunk is ready for the woofer speakers & amps.. Looking nice
with the HOK Kandy Burgundy.. Alsothe front frame i puttied it around the frame
and then painted with the HOK paint. I also puttied the floor where the seats go
then painted it..


----------



## steelers#1

I painted almost everything HOK including the seats, door panels, and seat swivals and door mirrors,
console w/tirecover on t.v. screens & dash..


----------



## steelers#1

Wow homies, here is my painted HOK Kandy Burgundy MonteCarlo LS body & front clip,
hood, doors & trunk..

























Look at the graphics and ghost muralson the trunk..









Even ghost murals on the doors & hood..


----------



## steelers#1

Now it's time to wax it, Front clip, grill.. Wow nice clear finish..

















MonteCarlo LS body w/ghost scallops..









Inside engine compartment is painted and ready for a full Chrome foil job..

















I will be wet sanding these and waxing it to a nice shine..









Wow, rear bumper looks nice..


----------



## steelers#1

The Monte's body looks like it's blood red color.. NICE!!









The ghost graphics looks to be real deep inside the paint, nice..

















Here's the sunroof and top.. 









The HOK Kandy Burgundy came out nice useing the HOK Zenith gold base.. 
Can't wait to foil the engine compartment.. 

















The back end of the Monte came out great..


----------



## steelers#1

I will also add chrome foil to the bottomside so that it looks like real trim..

















WOW, Ghost Murals









The cont kit molded to the trunk came out great, can't wait to add the spokes to it.. Hopefully the next 
pics will be of the finished car, I do'nt have much time so i better get to assemble it..
THANKS HOMIES STEELERS#1


----------



## jevries

That Monte looks sick!! Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn steelers thats a bad bitch and it isn't even put together yet. :0 :0 :0 Can't wait to see this one done up.  Very nice job. 

I should have done mine sooner, seeing all these badass rides makes me wanna say fukit and put mine in the box. :angry: :angry: 

I'll still have it done, looking as good as everyones or not. It will be complete. :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

Cant wait for all the finishes entries


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good biggs, and steelers!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Well ! You intitled to that bro ! Like you said everyone has there on style or techs the like to use ! I try to be more on the if it was real sometimes vs doing cause i can !
> 
> But if that limits some to build in 1 style then thats thier draw back BRO !
> 
> But Just cause i have a full can of black doesnt mean i would use it all on 1 model !
> 
> Just ant my style !
> 
> I never dis your shit JOSH ! Even think you did some neat shit that over goes the things that i wouldnt do , but i never said anything cause i know i dont build like everyone else ! Its your choice on how you build Bro Do the best you can on every build ! Plus Dont knock someones shit till yours is stright !
> 
> From a Builder to a Builder BRO ! Thats how i feel ! *


damn homie you need to chill the fuck out, getting all fuckin torqued out of shape over damn model cars. i never dissed your shit, just said it wasn't my style. then you come back and say all that shit about mine, :uh: wow real mature homie, and my shit isn't even finished but you want to talk shit? you know what, i'm done with all this fuckin talking, i'll just let my monte bust your ass :0  ~JO$H~


----------



## raystrey




----------



## Pokey

When did Dave talk shit about your Monte, Josh? Calm down.


----------



## Pokey

Damn, raystrey just came out of nowhere. Looks good Ray!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 07:03 AM~6031658
> *Damn, raystrey just came out of nowhere. Looks good Ray!
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## rodburner1974

everyone's models are lookin way tight! i can't wait to see them all done on d-day!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 09:02 AM~6031652
> *When did Dave talk shit about your Monte, Josh? Calm down.
> *



Pokey ! I wasnt talking shit on his car ! I had made a comment and then added 1 of these :scrutinize: ! I asked if he didnt like what he saw ! If you read his response He said i few words that its not what he likes and that he wouldnt do that to his ride ! 


In response i said what i said ! And ture , I never diss his shit ! at the most i made a comment as to everything being Painted Black ! 

*BUT NEVER TALKED SHIT ABOUT HIS RIDE ! *


If He could read my post all the way , I told jo$h that he did some real nice things to he ride! The dash idea , the rear subs , and that i said he done some things that i wouldnt have ! But never trashed his build ! 

Sorry that some are willing to say shit about something i build and then when i respond act like i came out of left feild and Flamed them for no reason ! 


Jo$h build what ever the fuck you want ! And i hope you build something that knocks my ass out ! Cause its real easy to say what your going to do but harder to get it done !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ray Your shit looks clean ! You going to be finish soon ?


Steele#1 *LOOKING BLOODY* !

Hope you get this done ! Just a few days left guys !


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL![/u]


----------



## Pokey

Mini, that's what I thought. I read through the last few pages, and I couldn't find any "dissing" being done to his ride. Maybe he's just having a bad day?
He talks about you getting torqued, but HE is the one getting torqued.

Oh well.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## rodburner1974

is there prizes for this thing? just curious i don't want to read 126 pages lol ..... the next build off i will try to get in on if there is enough time in the deadline for me.


----------



## Pokey

Here is a small progress report on mine.

The drivetrain is almost complete. I still need to add a wired distributor. This will be my first time wiring an engine, so wish me luck! :biggrin: 


















The color is Mica Red, just like the rest of the Monte. The lighting sucks, so you can't really see the pearl in the paint very well.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 24 2006, 08:09 AM~6032043
> *is there prizes for this thing? just curious i don't want to read 126 pages lol ..... the next build off i will try to get in on if there is enough time in the deadline for me.
> *


Yeah, there are prizes. I think they are mentioned within the first 10 pages of this thread somewhere.


----------



## rodburner1974

pokey i like the color and the pulleys look nice!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6032103
> *Yeah, there are prizes. I think they are mentioned within the first 10 pages of this thread somewhere.
> *



thanks, i was wondering. the next one up, if i have a model i can build i will be in it!


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn Pokey that engine looks good.


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys!

I wish it wasn't so damn cloudy today. This color really pops in the sunlight.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy+Aug 24 2006, 08:09 AM~6032043-->
> 
> 
> 
> is there prizes for this thing? just curious i don't want to read 126 pages lol ..... the next build off i will try to get in on if there is enough time in the deadline for me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 08:16 AM~6032103
> *Yeah, there are prizes. I think they are mentioned within the first 10 pages of this thread somewhere.
> *



It's all on the first page, first post.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 24 2006, 08:30 AM~6032184
> *It's all on the first page, first post.
> *


See? I was right, it is within the first 10 pages!


----------



## Sleepy2368

hehe, true....you win :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 24 2006, 08:48 AM~6032292
> *hehe, true....you win :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 07:54 AM~6031945
> *Ray Your shit looks clean  ! You going to be finish soon ?
> Steele#1 LOOKING BLOODY !
> 
> Hope you get this done  ! Just a few days left guys !
> *



thanks homie and yeah I will finish soon .....deadline is a couple of days from now.


----------



## MARINATE

JUST GOT WORD FUCKERS MY CHROME & GOLD UNDIES ARE GETTING OVERNIGHTED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2006, 09:12 AM~6032417
> *JUST GOT WORD FUCKERS MY CHROME & GOLD UNDIES ARE GETTING OVERNIGHTED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0

Pimp Homie!!!!

U Better Post Pics


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 10:15 AM~6032437
> *:0
> 
> Pimp Homie!!!!
> 
> U Better Post Pics
> *



U KNOW I WILL HOMIE....FUCK CAN'T WAIT..HE SAID HE'S SENDING THEM OUT TOMARROW OVERNIGHTED! :biggrin:  

ALL U BUILDERS BETTER WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOOD TO HERE BRO ! You had to much work in these to end up in a DIO ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 11:12 AM~6032879
> *GOOD TO HERE BRO !  You had to much work in these to end up in a DIO ! LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok The color is on STREET DUST ! 


















I am about to start the foil work and then clear it ! I should knock alot of this out to today and tonight ! I keep you all Posted !


----------



## MARINATE

looks good mini!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 10:22 AM~6032958
> *Ok  The color is on STREET DUST !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to start  the foil work and then clear it !  I should knock alot of this out to today and  tonight ! I keep you all Posted !
> *


looking good mini. i also like the firework effect coming out of the engine.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 12:24 PM~6033297
> *:0    :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 11:24 AM~6033297
> *:0    :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you forgot MR BIGGS bro.. :biggrin: 


car's looking good jo$h.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:angry: fuckin camera sucks...



> *you forgot MR BIGGS bro..
> 
> car's looking good jo$h. *


you aint in the contest homie, so i'll leave you alone :biggrin:  



> *kustombuilder*


whats up kustom builder? you like that? :biggrin:  ~JO$H~


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 11:30 AM~6033336
> *:angry:  fuckin camera sucks...
> you aint in the contest homie, so i'll leave you alone  :biggrin:
> whats up kustom builder? you like that?  :biggrin:    ~JO$H~
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 12:30 PM~6033336
> *:angry:  fuckin camera sucks...
> you aint in the contest homie, so i'll leave you alone  :biggrin:
> whats up kustom builder? you like that?  :biggrin:    ~JO$H~
> *


looks good.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 12:24 PM~6033297
> *:0    :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: 
JUST DON'T GET MAD WHEN I BUST YOUR ASS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Know whats funny ! Even in death *I AM STILL ON TOP *!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 01:33 PM~6033758
> *Know whats funny  ! Even in death  I AM STILL ON TOP !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Hey Jo$h are those decals, paper , or air brushed ! The pics will match the plates pretty good ! 

I need to add some pics to a build in the future !


----------



## LowRollinJosh

well a magician doesnt reveal all his tricks does he? :biggrin: i made them...i will say that much :0 



> *JUST DON'T GET MAD WHEN I BUST YOUR ASS *


bring it gold undies boy :roflmao: j/k homie...



> *Know whats funny ! Even in death I AM STILL ON TOP*


nah your name came to mind first. i didnt have room to put all the entrants names on there, so i just put the ones who are "still in". i thought of you first...because i have to beat that monte of yours! i want 1ofakinds caddy damnit... ~JO$H~


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 02:23 PM~6034169
> *well a magician doesnt reveal all his tricks does he?  :biggrin:  i made them...i will say that much  :0
> bring it gold undies boy  :roflmao:  j/k homie...
> nah your name came to mind first. i didnt have room to put all the entrants names on there, so i just put the ones who are "still in". i thought of you first...because i have to beat that monte of yours! i want 1ofakinds caddy damnit... ~JO$H~
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: DON'T FORGET THE CHROME UNDIES TOO HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 01:23 PM~6034169
> *well a magician doesnt reveal all his tricks does he?  :biggrin:  i made them...i will say that much  :0
> bring it gold undies boy  :roflmao:  j/k homie...
> nah your name came to mind first. i didnt have room to put all the entrants names on there, so i just put the ones who are "still in". i thought of you first...because i have to beat that monte of yours! i want 1ofakinds caddy damnit... ~JO$H~
> *


i always reveal my trick's. now it the person can get them or not is there problem.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

well let me just say....thank god for technology. laser printers and clear decal paper are the shit  anyways more progress pics....and i like shiney undies :0 :cheesy: 

i made a quick disconnect since im going for the whole clean street hopper theme:









i didn't want to go with a lot of chrome since it's a street hopper, and i didnt want to do the same old shit, so i kind of kept it simple and clean...


----------



## Mr Biggs

look's good bro..  
i used to have my quick disconnect under my front seat. been through too many fire's to get to the trunk in time.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 12:33 PM~6033758
> *Know whats funny  ! Even in death  I AM STILL ON TOP !
> *


and I'm at the bottom.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yea i seen them done like that alot ! works really well too if the ride was ment to be hop! Seen alot of rides go up why the owener was running to open the deck lid and getting key to open it ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 04:33 PM~6034732
> *and I'm at the bottom.
> *


Thats like saying you was the frist victim ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2006, 02:36 PM~6034754
> *Thats like saying you was the frist victim ! LOL!
> *



I guess when your on bottom theres only one way to go.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2006, 05:05 PM~6034970
> *I guess when your on bottom theres only one way to go.
> *


LOL! Hes right ! Once your as low as you can get Its time to turn around and head for the top ! LOL! Get your tail in gear and on the road to the top !


----------



## Project59

looks tight josh take it out side and show us some money shots :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 24 2006, 04:45 PM~6035272
> *looks tight josh take it out side and show us some money shots  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *some money shots *


 :scrutinize: 

i made both front seats slidable.i made some simple slide brackets, i tried to capture them but my camera blows....

































:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 05:02 PM~6035391
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> i made both front seats slidable.i made some simple slide brackets, i tried to capture them but my camera blows....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



ON THE REAL JOSH WHY U REPPIN CALI INSTEAD OF YOU STATE


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 04:02 PM~6035391
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> i made both front seats slidable.i made some simple slide brackets, i tried to capture them but my camera blows....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


bad ass license plate :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 great work


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *ON THE REAL JOSH WHY U REPPIN CALI INSTEAD OF YOU STATE*


because i secretly believe i am adopted from cali and my parents just told me i was theirs and from ky :scrutinize: nah just playing homie, Cali license plates are just a traditional item, whether it be a lowrider or not. if you look through magazines, half the cars with Cali plates aren't even from there :0 my dad is an old school hot rodder and i know plenty of old school rides with Cali plates, its just kind of one of them things that people like to add. on my 59 im going to order a repo Cali plate thats black with yellow stamping that reads "59IMPALA" just because i love the look of the old school black and yellow Cali plates, its almost like the felix the cat plates and ornaments, ya know??? ~JO$H~


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 07:29 PM~6036984
> *because i secretly believe i am adopted from cali and my parents just told me i was theirs and from ky  :scrutinize:  nah just playing homie, Cali license plates are just a traditional item, whether it be a lowrider or not. if you look through magazines, half the cars with Cali plates aren't even from there  :0  my dad is an old school hot rodder and i know plenty of old school rides with Cali plates, its just kind of one of them things that people like to add. on my 59 im going to order a repo Cali plate thats black with yellow stamping that reads "59IMPALA" just because i love the look of the old school black and yellow Cali plates, its almost like the felix the cat plates and ornaments, ya know??? ~JO$H~
> *



Thas Right homie keep it cali where lowriding originated uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ALMOST THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blingy76

Man I just want to congradulate everyone for participating in this build off cause i have been following this build off for a while and there are alot of nice builds on here mini you got too much time bro ha ha to build 2 mc's but they both are clean man i wanna be like you 4 real but i got kids who get in the way the blue monte i think its biggs or beto cant remember i got to cop some alclad somewhere round here too for my caddy that i've been trying to build but i will finish it. All you guys here on l.i.l. are an inspiration to me too keep building. Awbrazy i am with you i will try to join in on the next build off if i can find the model here.This site is the best and makes me wanna get back into the builds no matter how wack my builds are, to its all about the hobbie, and showing the rides,almost like a real car show but with plastic cars. you all keep the rides coming together.SO I CAN GET SOME IDEAS AND TRY TO GET TO THE NEXT LEVEL. THANKS EVERYONE HERE AT L.I.L.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK an update from MINIDREAMS INC.

Well it didnt get finished yet Maybe the next day or 2 But i am close ! Here are a few pics to show where i am at ! 


































As you can see Its all cleared and foiled The interior is done and in !

Here is a shot of the motor ! Still needs som work under the hood ! 










And then i got the set up done and in ! 


























an over all look !











And How many of these players are going to finish the game LOL!











Again I post more as i get it finished up !


----------



## BiggC

That look damn good D, I like that color, goes good with the interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

LOOKS CLEAN MINI :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

This contest is snizzle m'nizzle! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 24 2006, 08:29 PM~6036984
> *because i secretly believe i am adopted from cali and my parents just told me i was theirs and from ky  :scrutinize:  nah just playing homie, Cali license plates are just a traditional item, whether it be a lowrider or not. if you look through magazines, half the cars with Cali plates aren't even from there  :0  my dad is an old school hot rodder and i know plenty of old school rides with Cali plates, its just kind of one of them things that people like to add. on my 59 im going to order a repo Cali plate thats black with yellow stamping that reads "59IMPALA" just because i love the look of the old school black and yellow Cali plates, its almost like the felix the cat plates and ornaments, ya know??? ~JO$H~
> *



YEA I HEAR YOU HOMIE, BUT WHAT I'M TRYING TO SAY IS....REP YOUR STATE HOMIE!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *And How many of these players are going to finish the game LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie how'd you know what i looked like? lol.... anyways im feeling the color on that monte bro! now thats my style...  ~JO$H~


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD MINI.

here a few more of my monte, just need's a lil touch up on the mural,clear a few odd's and end's then it's done.


----------



## zfelix

Im Not In This Build Off But I Thought It WOuld Be Coo Just 2 Show A Pic Of My Ls Elco i made


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

The all are looking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Competition!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6044397
> *LOOKING GOOD MINI.
> 
> here a few more of my monte, just need's a lil touch up on the mural,clear a few odd's and end's then it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 MID-WEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 25 2006, 07:37 PM~6044763
> *:0  :0  :0 MID-WEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:
> *


It ain't where you're from, it's how ya come.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 25 2006, 09:52 PM~6044832
> *It ain't where you're from, it's how ya come.
> *


Damn skippy!!! LOL :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 25 2006, 09:37 PM~6044763
> *:0  :0  :0 MID-WEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:
> *


Some of dont that for sure BUT I AM COMIN UP !


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *MID-WEST DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT!*


what is that suppose to mean??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 25 2006, 11:49 PM~6045596
> *what is that suppose to mean??
> *



It means that some of us wont have a Fully hand paint warrior holding 3 white bears 
LOL! Jo$h it also means That BIGGS is showing use up LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2006, 10:05 PM~6045714
> *It means that some of us  wont have a Fully hand paint  warrior  holding 2 white tigers
> 
> LOL!  Jo$h  it also means That  BIGGS  is showing use up LOL!
> *


:nono: 
homie don't play that.  










narnia


----------



## jevries

Hehehe...this stuff is good! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

yea us midwest boys dont know too much about building do we mini? i guess we should throw in the towel now...what do you think? :biggrin:  im not near being done yet  ~JO$H~


----------



## lowridin14

Damn Josh......looks fucking good :cheesy: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good jo$h. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' DAMN good josh, I like that top!

Show 'em that the Midwest ain't gonna just lay down and let the West take all the glory. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Love the top Josh, great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

thanks homies  i wasnt into this build much but in the past few weeks ive kicked into high gear. i want to win so bad, ive never been in a "model contest" before. the 64 contest and this ls contest have been the only thing close. just curious how everyone feels about my ride... the rear end looks funky in those pics,but its because i made extended trailing arms since its a hopper...ohwell. im out guys its 2 a.m. here :uh: that top whooped my ass...goodnight homies  ~JO$H~


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 26 2006, 01:06 AM~6046156
> *Love the top Josh, great job!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cant get much done right now i have some thing i amwait to do to the suspension , but I have completed the motor and started on the lights ! And have all the windows in ! Here are a few pics !



















And them westside boys might think they are coming up strong But they dont roll like this !











And a look at the MINI CARLO LS ,and Street Dust 











OH for the guys that are going to finish this ! I made something for you to read on the way to the deadline !


----------



## S-10sForever

damn mini looks way to real!!!


----------



## S-10sForever

pokey any progress?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 26 2006, 12:07 AM~6046444
> *pokey any progress?
> *


yup. But I'm at my moms' today, so I can't post pics.


----------



## Project59

Thats a bad ass ride you got Josh great work!!!!!!  


David you fucking show off :uh: popping off two sweet ass monte's before the d date looking good homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good Mini!

Ya got any interior shots of the new one?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 26 2006, 10:55 AM~6047239
> *Lookin' good Mini!
> 
> Ya got any interior shots of the new one?
> *



I thought i did but I guess i didnt ! I will try to get some pics some how LOL! 

Oh And thanks for the rest of the comments Brothers ! Hope you get your shit twisted for the dead Line !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im allmost there.....


----------



## MARINATE

BOTH OF U FUCKERS MONTES LOOOK GOOD...I JUST LOVE TO GIVE U GUYS SHIT!

DO ANY OF YOU MIDWEST BUILDERS WHAT TRUUCHA?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 26 2006, 01:39 PM~6047928
> *BOTH OF U FUCKERS MONTES LOOOK GOOD...I JUST LOVE TO GIVE U GUYS SHIT!
> 
> DO ANY OF YOU MIDWEST BUILDERS WHAT TRUUCHA?
> *



What the hell did you just say? 

Did you get the undies yet !


----------



## erase one

Nice work Mini, they all look fuckin sweet. What up with the boys all assed out on the ground?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 26 2006, 02:29 PM~6048103
> *Nice work Mini, they all look fuckin sweet. What up with the boys all assed out on the ground?
> *



We are all resting ! Waiting for th emad dash to the deadline of the build off! We took a brake to let the other builders catch up LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2006, 12:45 PM~6047947
> *What the hell did you just say?
> 
> Did you get the undies yet !
> *


DOES THIS ANSWER YOUR QUESTION MINI! :0 









































GOOD LUCK TO ALL BUILDERS...ONLY DAYS AWAY....

I FINALLY GOT MY CHROME & GOLD BACK.....

...NOW GOT TO GET TO BUILDING! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how much was it to do all that ?


----------



## Pokey

Chrome! Love it! I wish I could afford to have my undies chromed. Back to school stuff has me BROKE!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

You know, for the money spent on all these plastics, we could be building the real things lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so so true....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 26 2006, 03:09 PM~6048849
> *You know, for the money spent on all these plastics, we could be building the real things lol
> *


most of us model builder's used to build real ride's. now that we got a lil older we just build these. the next best thing. and cost a lot less money too! :biggrin:

by the way i didn't like the way the mural came out so i got rid of it, along with the hood line to make a better canvas for the next mural.




























:biggrin:


MARINATE....that chrome is clean carnal.


----------



## Pokey

Biggs, say it ain't so, I loved that mural!

Oh well, I'm sure the new one will be a show stopper.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 26 2006, 06:28 PM~6049674
> *Biggs, say it ain't so, I loved that mural!
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure the new one will be a show stopper.
> *


thank's pokey. 
i might redo it bro. i just found a better pic of it. and i liked it too.


----------



## AZTEKONE

the cars are getting tight who's judgen it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Aug 26 2006, 07:25 PM~6049970
> *the cars are getting tight who's judgen it
> *



MR. BIGGS. M.C.B.A. 
BETO'S CUSTOM. M.C.B.A.
MASTERPIECESMCC.INC.
CEASER.COLLECTORS CHOICE.INC.
RYAN. SCALELOWS. INC.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

well homies, looks like i'm about done... i still might do a few minor details, but the car is finished. got the engine compartment finished, correctly wired distributor, hardlines for the a/c, water lines, detailed componenets, etc... the trunk is done...fuck it the car is done. this has been a fun build, shit like this keeps me on my toes and helps me to continue to become a better builder. if it wasn't for builds like these and the 64 contest i would probably drop off and quit modeling, but enjoy this shit :biggrin: anyways thanks to everyone (especially my girlfriend for suggesting the gray top instead of black, it really matches the undrtakr theme...) and goodluck to all! ~JO$H~


----------



## furburger

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS CARNAL...

AS FAR AS PRICES IT'S NOT CHEAP 

THE CHROME LOOKS GOOD, BUT GOLD LOOKS LIKE WHITE GOLD

ALL THEM HATERS BETTER WATCH OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 01:54 AM~6051374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And you wonder why you get finger prints LOL!


----------



## Pokey

Damn, I better get my ass in gear.

Lookin' good guys!


----------



## Models IV Life

JUST A QUICK REMINDER....LS's HAVE ALL RED TAILLIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 27 2006, 03:39 AM~6051693
> *JUST A QUICK REMINDER....LS's HAVE ALL RED TAILLIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



LOL! Do they have the badge in the middle still ?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2006, 12:50 AM~6051716
> *LOL!  Do they have the badge  in the middle still ?
> *


LOL..YES THEY DO!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 27 2006, 03:53 AM~6051722
> *LOL..YES THEY DO!!!
> *


Where could i see pics at ! You know !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2006, 12:55 AM~6051727
> *Where  could i see pics at  ! You know !
> *


APRIL 2004 LRM. OR ANY MAG WITH AN LS. SOME PPL DON'T CHANGE THEM WHEN THEY DO THE FRONT END CONVERSION.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2006, 01:55 AM~6051727
> *Where  could i see pics at  ! You know !
> *


Here ya go,









Oops, that pic is kinda small. Here is a better pic. I know, it's an SS, but the taillights are identical on the SS and LS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 27 2006, 04:04 AM~6051744
> *Here ya go,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, that pic is kinda small. Here is a better pic. I know, it's an SS, but the taillights are identical on the SS and LS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL! Well hell likes like street dust will get a make over on the tail lights ! Thanks !


----------



## Models IV Life

NO PROBLEM!!!!!!! JUST TRYING TO HELP.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *JUST A QUICK REMINDER....LS's HAVE ALL RED TAILLIGHTS!!!!!!!!!! *


they have the reverse lights in them, so they're not all red??? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *well homies, looks like i'm about done... i still might do a few minor details, but the car is finished. got the engine compartment finished, correctly wired distributor, hardlines for the a/c, water lines, detailed componenets, etc... the trunk is done...fuck it the car is done. this has been a fun build, shit like this keeps me on my toes and helps me to continue to become a better builder. if it wasn't for builds like these and the 64 contest i would probably drop off and quit modeling, but enjoy this shit  anyways thanks to everyone (especially my girlfriend for suggesting the gray top instead of black, it really matches the undrtakr theme...) and goodluck to all! ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 27 2006, 07:47 AM~6052107
> *
> *



Looks Good Josh i like the aircleaner and ragtop :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Looks Good Josh i like the aircleaner and ragtop *


thanks homie i appreciate the feedback  it definitely doesnt get any better than scratch-built  ~JO$H~


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 27 2006, 07:44 AM~6052101
> *they have the reverse lights in them, so they're not all red???  :scrutinize:
> *


I think he was referring to the ones that were putting chrome trim on their taillights.


----------



## erase one

Lookin great everyone! That ragtop is fuckin cool Jo$h, I might have to try that on some of my builds.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2006, 03:01 AM~6049563
> *most of us model builder's used to build real ride's. now that we got a lil older we just build these. the next best thing. and cost a lot less money too! :biggrin:
> 
> by the way i didn't like the way the mural came out so i got rid of it, along with the hood line to make a better canvas for the next mural.
> 
> MARINATE....that chrome is clean carnal.
> *


good move,,,i didnt wanna say anything,,,but that mural really took away from the car


----------



## Pokey

My interior is done, just needs to be cleaned up a bit.



















The chassis is almost complete. I still need to do a little work on the rear suspension.


























Almost there, wish me luck!


----------



## PIGEON

GOOD JOB POKEY AND LOWROLLINJOSH


----------



## Pokey

Thanks PIGEON! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

DAMN I DIDNT EVEN C THAT INDASH :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 27 2006, 12:29 PM~6053471
> *My interior is done, just needs to be cleaned up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chassis is almost complete. I still need to do a little work on the rear suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there, wish me luck!
> *


Lookin Good my brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0 ill be done tonight.....


----------



## MARINATE

TOOK A COUPLE PICS OUTSIDE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

who builds your shit????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6054067
> *who builds your shit????
> *


ALL DONE BY ME HOMIE.....NOBODY DOES NOTHING ON MY CARS EXEPT FOR THE CHROME!


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2006, 03:01 PM~6054059
> *TOOK A COUPLE PICS OUTSIDE TODAY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  what base's did you use on pinky?


----------



## MARINATE

RED, PURPLE, SILVER, LAVENDER......


----------



## furburger

Nice monte man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass87

hey does anybody have a 1959 & 1960 chevy impala model cars for sell an mabe also a 1961. uffin: it would be nice if some one had them all. i got 2 58 impalas an a 62,63,64 impalas


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Aug 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6054149
> *hey does anybody have a 1959 & 1960 chevy impala model cars for sell an mabe also a 1961. uffin:  it would be nice if some one had them all. i got 2 58 impalas an a 62,63,64 impalas
> *


damn noob..... :twak: :banghead: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :guns: :burn:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 05:12 PM~6054153
> *damn noob..... :twak:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


X-2 :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Aug 27 2006, 03:11 PM~6054149
> *hey does anybody have a 1959 & 1960 chevy impala model cars for sell an mabe also a 1961. uffin:  it would be nice if some one had them all. i got 2 58 impalas an a 62,63,64 impalas
> *


_*ONLY 3 FOR SALE*_


----------



## cutlass87

hey candymancady :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## cutlass87

hey how much for the 59,61 ragtop. or maybe just for the 61 ragtop. 
i got love for impalas i want a real 1963 impala ss 409 an keep it O.G uffin:


----------



## Pokey

Hey cutlass87, this is the Monte Carlo build off thread, take it to PM, or to the "Randumb Shit" thread.


----------



## cutlass87

hey i know jack ass i just seen he was selling model cars in i need a 61 impala so im sorry if i made you all mad i just seen it an wanted it. an i got a monte carlo just its not done. i need rims pumps an new guts then i will put the new nose on it the LS an then cut the hardtop to make it a ragtop. so when im done i will post it. uffin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Aug 27 2006, 07:55 PM~6055410
> *hey i know jack ass i just seen he was selling model cars in i need a 61 impala so im sorry if i made you all mad i just seen it an wanted it. an i got a monte carlo just its not done. i need rims pumps an new guts then i will put the new nose on it the LS an then cut the hardtop to make it a ragtop. so when im done i will post it.  uffin:
> *


Jack ass? JACK ASS?!! Did you just call ME a jack ass?


----------



## Project59




----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cutlass87_@Aug 27 2006, 07:40 PM~6055225
> *hey candymancady :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


----------



## cutlass87

candymancaddy you funny :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6056264
> *
> *



TJAY ! that shit looks real good ! Are you close to killin it yet ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pokey the interior in yours is just amazing ! LOVE the TV ! 

Great job ! You going to make the dead line ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2006, 06:01 PM~6054059
> *TOOK A COUPLE PICS OUTSIDE TODAY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brother its nice to see you getthe chorme and gold back and your 2 Montes are really lookin bad ass! 

Hope you make it to the finish date Bro ! And i am proud to roll with you to the top ! 


*NOW YOU KNOW ! *


----------



## LowandBeyond

looking good guys


----------



## jevries

It's all looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 27 2006, 08:23 AM~6052364
> *I think he was referring to the ones that were putting chrome trim on their taillights.
> *


YES THANKS POKEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 12:34 AM~6056989
> *TJAY !  that shit looks real good !  Are you close to killin it yet ?
> *



just got my trunk, interior and a few odds and ends to wrap up I should make the deadline no problem


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2006, 11:55 PM~6057059
> *Pokey the interior in yours is just  amazing ! LOVE the TV !
> 
> Great job ! You going to make the dead line ?
> *


Thanks for the props Mini!

As long as the engine wiring, and final assembly do not give me any problems, I should be okay on making the deadline.


----------



## drnitrus

Nice pumps project59!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 12:58 AM~6057070
> *Brother its nice to see you getthe chorme and gold back and your 2  Montes are  really lookin bad ass!
> 
> Hope you make it to the finish date Bro ! And i am proud to roll with you  to the top !
> THATS HOW M.C.B.A. DOES IT HOMEBOY!
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>JUST ALITTLE SOMETHING FOR THE HATERS!  *


----------



## raystrey

Almost done


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD RAYSTREY......A LITTLE FYI THE BEZELS ARE BLACK ON THE LS!


----------



## Pokey

Damn raystrey, lookin' good! :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 28 2006, 06:40 AM~6057912
> *LOOKS GOOD RAYSTREY......A LITTLE FYI THE BEZELS ARE BLACK ON THE LS!
> *



Yeah but I just didn't like the way they looked with this color. Just seemed out of place with everything else chromed out. So I just went ahead and foiled. I figured if it was a real ride I would somehow get them plated also.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 28 2006, 07:49 AM~6057944
> *Yeah but I just didn't like the way they looked with this color. Just seemed out of place with everything else chromed out. So I just went ahead and foiled. I figured if it was a real ride I would somehow get them plated also.
> *


----------



## raystrey

> Where do you guys get these matts at? What are they called and does anyone know where online I can get one???


----------



## Mr Biggs

all the monte's are looking good homie's. some dam good work being done on these ride's. :thumbsup: 

and marinate them undie's are clean bro. i should of sent mine out too.


----------



## drnitrus

> Where do you guys get these matts at? What are they called and does anyone know where online I can get one???
> 
> 
> 
> i think they are from a comapny called fiskars. they are called self healing mats
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> Where do you guys get these matts at? What are they called and does anyone know where online I can get one???
> 
> 
> 
> wal-mart, micheals or joan's. most any place that has craft's.
Click to expand...


----------



## raystrey

Thanks drnitrus and Biggs.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 28 2006, 08:35 AM~6057892
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no chrome on ls tail l  ights


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6058716
> *no chrome on ls tail l  ights
> *



yeah seems to be the hot topic ....jaja

you have to admit though there should have been ....looks cleaner. I will probably just take foil off.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6058577
> *M.C.B.A*


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 28 2006, 11:54 AM~6058759
> *yeah seems to be the hot topic ....jaja
> 
> you have to admit though there should have been ....looks cleaner. I will probably just take foil off.
> *


yeah i think it looks better its more luxery(dont hate if i mispelled)sport to me than plain red i mean luxery("") is more of a flashy style anyways


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 28 2006, 10:00 AM~6058798
> *yeah i think it looks better its more luxery(dont hate if i mispelled)sport to me than plain red i mean luxery("") is more of a flashy style anyways
> *


x-2 it look's good with the chrome on it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Look at what i started ! I chromed my shit and never heard nothing about them ! Then the rest of the rides started to chrome theres and now its a wrong thing to do! :dunno: 


















I think if we all were going for a factory stock it would be something to focus on but i dont think anyone here went that route !

So if youll like the look go with it ! 

Heres a sneak peak of the rest of the MINIDREAMS INC. LS line up !


















and soon to be finished ! LIKE TOMMROW NIGHT LOL! 










We are in the finial run HOMIES ! Its a mad dash to the finish!


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 28 2006, 05:35 AM~6057892
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i my self perfer the chrome on the lights than black i say you leave the chrome on them :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 28 2006, 01:05 AM~6057497
> *YES THANKS POKEY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wasnt you going to build a monte for the fuck of it? im still looking foward to see yours homie  or did you decide not to build one????


----------



## stilldownivlife

looking good everyone :thumbsup: 
and your whole line up looks badass i especialy like the elco mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6058898
> *LOL! Look at what i started ! I chromed my shit and never heard nothing about them  ! Then the rest of the rides started to chrome theres and now its a wrong thing to do!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  think if we all were  going for a factory stock  it would be something to focus on but  i dont think anyone here went that route !
> 
> So if youll like the look go with it !
> 
> Heres a sneak peak of the rest of the MINIDREAMS INC. LS line up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and soon to be finished ! LIKE TOMMROW NIGHT LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the finial run HOMIES ! Its a mad dash to the finish!
> *


them ride's look good david..can't wait to get my elco ls done.


----------



## kustombuilder

i got some progress pics for you cry babys.im tryin to hurry and finish.i have been working alot.plus my own business.its hard to build.


----------



## kustombuilder

dam.i just looked at te calender.i didnt realize it ends this week.I guess i didnt make it.Ill finish but a week or 2 late at the most.can i get a extention. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 28 2006, 06:57 AM~6057796
> *Nice pumps project59!
> *


thank's homie


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6058898
> *LOL! Look at what i started ! I chromed my shit and never heard nothing about them  ! Then the rest of the rides started to chrome theres and now its a wrong thing to do!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  think if we all were  going for a factory stock  it would be something to focus on but  i dont think anyone here went that route !
> 
> So if youll like the look go with it !
> 
> Heres a sneak peak of the rest of the MINIDREAMS INC. LS line up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and soon to be finished ! LIKE TOMMROW NIGHT LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the finial run HOMIES ! Its a mad dash to the finish!
> *


that last ones nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2006, 02:29 PM~6060494
> *i got some progress pics for you cry babys.im tryin to hurry and finish.i have been working alot.plus my own business.its hard to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro for pushing you to do all that work.

:twak:


----------



## Project59




----------



## patdeman

holy freaking shit that is SWEEET


----------



## AZTEKONE

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 28 2006, 05:55 PM~6061676
> *
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd

dam tjay, you just got shit packed in everywhere in there, lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2006, 07:11 PM~6061772
> *dam tjay, you just got shit packed in everywhere in there, lol
> *


ha ha thank's homies it still looks clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:scrutinize: 
hmmm it does look kinda over stocked doesnt it damn your ryan! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6058971
> *wasnt you going to build a monte for the fuck of it? im still looking foward to see yours homie   or did you decide not to build one????
> *


YEAH I STARTED IT BUT THEN I HEARD THE CLIPS WERE SOLD OUT!!!! BUT I GOT ONE COMING ALREADY SO ITS COOL.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2006, 04:47 PM~6061624
> *sorry bro for pushing you to do all that work.
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN YOU EVER PAINT THE BODY???? HMMMM.. NOPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

ok so ive desided to clean it up a bit more and only run four batteries but it does look a hell of alot nicer what do you's think?


----------



## psn8586

Is that the final spot for the batteries?


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS GOOD PROJECT!!!!!

TO ALL THE GUYS WHO STEPPED IT UP AND ARE ALMOST DONE... :thumbsup: :biggrin: THERE ALL LOOKING GOOD!!!

TO THE LAGGERS AND BS er"s... :buttkick: :dunno: ..LOLOL


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 28 2006, 07:50 PM~6062033
> *Is that the final spot for the batteries?
> *


im still playing with it i really want this spare tire so im trying to find a way around the trunk so it will be cleaner


----------



## 1ofaknd

that diamond plate looks clean in there


----------



## iced

how you make the diamond plates ount of styrene or what but it's fire as hell
:worship: :worship: :worship: who ever don't like it :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2006, 08:13 PM~6062140
> *that diamond plate looks clean in there
> *


yeah i thought so too then my mind went all haywire so i got something for all you ill be posting real quick :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2006, 06:47 PM~6061624
> *sorry bro for pushing you to do all that work.
> 
> :twak:
> *


its cool.if you dont give me hell.fred will.


----------



## Project59

ok here we go


----------



## psn8586

looks good project!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 28 2006, 10:13 PM~6062578
> *ok here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What the hell ! 

TJay just went all country on us LOL! 

Dude ! The d-plate looks good You need to do some floor matts too ! Nice Detail on the subs ! 

You lost me on the pumps But I loike the Scale Low backing plates ! 

Cant wait to see you finish this !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Post a pic of it with the body on !


----------



## Project59




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 28 2006, 10:39 PM~6062738
> *
> *



That will look good!


----------



## Project59




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 28 2006, 09:13 PM~6062931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks killer!!


----------



## Project59

My final pics for the night!  









G'night peep's hope you all injoy!


----------



## lowridin14

looking good project59 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Damn 59 that looks badass!! The d-plate is killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

howd you do that dimond plate?


----------



## stilldownivlife

wow that trunk is crazy looking project :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well I finished Street Dust ! 

I dont know if i should post pics here or on the Finished topic ! 

You guys dont want to see it anyways !


----------



## S-10sForever

I WANNA SEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## S-10sForever

nice and clean!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Where are you guys ! You need be finishing up LOL! 

Maybe some of you could finish up if you werent standing around !












MARINATE ! WANT HOP!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 11:44 PM~6064108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*WTF HAPPENED TO POKEY?*_


----------



## jevries

Pokey is tired of holding and talking all day in the mic...he takes a nap... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2006, 11:54 PM~6064142
> *Pokey is tired of holding and talking all day in the mic...he takes a nap... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_*I'M GLAD IT'S A MIKE, I THOUGHT MINI BOUGHT HIM A NEW SWALLOW TOY*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I floored him when the Street Dust rolled out of the shop and hit the bounce for my boy MARINATE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2006, 02:57 AM~6064146
> *I'M GLAD IT'S A MIKE, I THOUGHT MINI BOUGHT HIM A NEW SWALLOW TOY
> *



LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 11:58 PM~6064147
> *I floored  him  when the Street Dust rolled out of the shop  and hit the bounce for my boy MARINATE !
> *



_* HE'S CUBAN*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2006, 03:04 AM~6064159
> * HE'S CUBAN
> *


YES CUBAN B! LOL! 

But he has had Mexican in him LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 12:05 AM~6064164
> *YES CUBAN B!  LOL!
> 
> But he has had Mexican in him LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 _*IN HIM :0*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate we just Messin with bro ! 


HURRY UP AND FINISH YOUR RIDES BRO !


----------



## betoscustoms

_*YEAH, WHAT HE SAID VIVA LA RAZA*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2006, 03:14 AM~6064182
> *YEAH, WHAT HE SAID VIVA LA RAZA
> *



FUNNY SHIT ! Thats what i am listening to right now ! And my next song is SUNDAY AFTER NOON Lighter shady of brown! LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 12:26 AM~6064200
> *FUNNY SHIT !  Thats what i am listening to right now ! And my next song is SUNDAY AFTER NOON  Lighter shady of brown! LOL!
> *


_*OH, GOT TO GO NORMA JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.....GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2006, 03:28 AM~6064206
> *OH, GOT TO GO NORMA JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.....GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE
> *


Take it easy See tommrow !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Mini, what size cylinders you got in the front of that? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! 14 inch on all four corners ! You got to that bitch up there !LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 01:48 AM~6064225
> *LOL! 14 inch  on all four corners !
> *



:0 :0 Should have been a dancer and not a street car. Looks good man. LOL.


----------



## Models IV Life

MINI GIVES US A FRONT END SHOT!!!


----------



## drnitrus

Project59-- that trunk is killer with the diamond plate


----------



## MARINATE

A FOCKERS I'M MEXICAN NO FUCKEN CUBEN SHIT :angry:


----------



## S-10sForever

What color is that???? thats awsome


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6065199
> *What color is that???? thats awsome
> *


KANDY APPLE RED & KANDY PINK


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 09:02 AM~6065301
> *KANDY APPLE RED & KANDY PINK
> *


they both look real good homie.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2006, 10:04 AM~6065317
> *they both look real good homie.
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL........I FINISH BOTH OF THEM LAST NIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

_*casa!!!!!!*_</span>


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2006, 10:09 AM~6065343
> *casa!!!!!!</span>
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

FOR SOME STRANGE REASON, MINI'S BUILD REMINDS ME OF THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 10:11 AM~6065357
> *M.C.B.A TAKING OVER THIS BUILD OFF!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2006, 10:19 AM~6065397
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: WITH YOUR CACA BROWN INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 29 2006, 11:11 AM~6065358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SOME STRANGE REASON, MINI'S BUILD REMINDS ME OF THIS ONE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight ! I never seen that pic til now ! Guess it pretty close to it !


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6065421
> *:uh: WITH YOUR CACA BROWN INTERIOR :biggrin:
> *


oh damn :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 11:11 AM~6065357
> * PLASTIC KITS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 10:23 AM~6065421
> *:uh: WITH YOUR CACA BROWN INTERIOR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2006, 11:02 AM~6065647
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

If they are both finished posted them up in the finished theard ! I want to check them ! 


I posted up Both Monties , but i didnt do the elco ls ! Thatwas just a fun quick build ! 



*LET US SEE THE FINISHED LS MARINATE!*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 11:07 AM~6065671
> *If they are both finished  posted them up in the finished theard ! I want to check them !
> I posted up Both Monties , but i didnt do the elco ls ! Thatwas just a fun quick build !
> LET US SEE THE FINISHED LS MARINATE!
> *


I'L TAKE PICS WHEN I GO HOME GOT TO DO LITTLE DETAILS FIRST BEFORE POSTING THEM!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Did you get the plates for it ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 11:13 AM~6065707
> *Did you get the plates for it ?
> *


YEA SIR I NEED ONE THAT SAYS "PINKY 87"


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 12:14 PM~6065714
> *YEA SIR I NEED ONE THAT SAYS "PINKY 87"
> *


check your pm when you can !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6065823
> *check your pm when you can !
> *


THANKS MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres a out side pic !


----------



## lowridin14

looks almost the same


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 12:54 PM~6066522
> *heres a out side pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'LL PUT STACK ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2006, 05:39 PM~6068043
> *I'LL PUT STACK ON IT :biggrin:
> *


A stack ? What the hell you want to stack on my ride ! Potang ? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 04:58 PM~6068134
> *A stack ? What the hell you want to stack on my ride !  Potang ? :biggrin:
> *


A GRAND ON THE HOP FOOL :twak: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Brother i got that in the bag ! LOL! But be careful brother you going to snap that rear end LOL! 


Post you shit in the air LOL!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

shit neither of you want any of this...thats why you all keep leaving me out of everything :0


----------



## furburger

whats goin on here mini? :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

I think im gonna rename my monte _Mini's Dreamin'_ :roflmao:


----------



## blvd ace miami

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 29 2006, 04:10 PM~6068230
> *shit neither of you want any of this...thats why you all keep leaving me out of everything  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

1OFAKND SORRY FOR POSTING IN THE OTHER PICS TOPIC. MINI'S RIDE LOOKS LIKE THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 29 2006, 05:43 PM~6068590
> *1OFAKND SORRY FOR POSTING IN THE OTHER PICS TOPIC. MINI'S RIDE LOOKS LIKE THIS CAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 29 2006, 07:01 PM~6068435
> *I think im gonna rename my monte Mini's Dreamin'  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

It's no use vato's I can feel your hate! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Floor matts are a nice touch ! Helps the trunk look more in place ! how much i s left for you to do to complete !


----------



## Project59

basicly my dash board put the windows and lights in and couple more coats of clear and im laughing :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

what do you think betos :dunno: you did say you wanted to see what i was going to do with this one :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6069154
> *basicly my dash board put the windows and lights in and couple more coats of clear and im laughing  :biggrin:
> *


What are you laughing for :dunno:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 08:22 PM~6069224
> *What are you laughing for  :dunno:
> *


figure of speach laughing as in will be finished! :twak: wake up show off you and your 2 damn monte's :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 29 2006, 06:16 PM~6069181
> *what do you think betos  :dunno: you did say you wanted to see what i was going to do with this one :biggrin:
> *


I'm liking it, nice job, now hurry up and put it together


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59+Aug 29 2006, 09:25 PM~6069254-->
> 
> 
> 
> figure of speach laughing as in will be finished! :twak: wake up show off you and your 2 damn monte's  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT59_@Aug 29 2006, 09:25 PM~6069254
> *figure of speach laughing as in will be finished! :twak: wake up show off you and your 2 damn monte's  :biggrin:
> *


Dont for get this 1 !




































_LOL! LOL! LOL! now i am laughin LOL! _


----------



## Project59

this is it for the night peace out homie's!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKIN SWEET ! Have a good Day tommrow TJAY !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 09:02 PM~6069424
> *LOOKIN SWEET !  Have a good Day tommrow TJAY !
> *


thank's bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good Jo$h and Tjay!!


----------



## Sleepy2368

I'm out, I have too much more to do before I'm finished and I just don't feel like finishing. The resin is pissing me off royally because it still won't dry. I washed it with dishsoap, rubbed with rubbing alcohol, didn't work. i got a lot done in 2 days by staying up until I couldn't hold my eyes open anymore. I probably should have done it a long time ago but I really wanted to finish.....o well, I think next time I enter a build off, I'm going to make sure there is no resin involved.

Anyway, this is what I have....looks like shit if you ask me but here it is.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang you look so close sleepy ! I hope you atleast finish it ! I will like to see it done ! Keep us posted !

Sorry about the bad luck with the resin ! I dont know what it could have been I have done my 3 with no problems !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 05:06 PM~6068201
> *LOL! Brother i got that in the bag !  LOL! But be careful brother  you going to snap that rear end LOL!
> Post you shit  in the air LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH DON'T TRIP FULLY STRAPPED FRAME ON BOTH...REDRUM HAS 3 GATES 12 BATTERIES..PINKY HAS THE SAME!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and another one bites the dust.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 08:12 AM~6071559
> *and another one bites the dust.....
> *


  im out too.after the 2nd paint job.I knew i was doomed.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2006, 09:01 AM~6071828
> * im out too.after the 2nd paint job.I knew i was doomed.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 30 2006, 09:05 AM~6071853
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


at least it gives me time to paint it the way i want to.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tommrow is the last day ! How many of you guys are going to finsh ?

I see 3 all ready posted in the finished topic ! OH wait 2 of them i built !LOL!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6070031
> *I'm out, I have too much more to do before I'm finished and I just don't feel like finishing. The resin is pissing me off royally because it still won't dry. I washed it with dishsoap, rubbed with rubbing alcohol, didn't work. i got a lot done in 2 days by staying up until I couldn't hold my eyes open anymore. I probably should have done it a long time ago but I really wanted to finish.....o well, I think next time I enter a build off, I'm going to make sure there is no resin involved.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I have....looks like shit if you ask me but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2006, 10:14 AM~6071914
> *at least it gives me time to paint it the way i want to.
> *



How are you going to do up ? You going wild like the XB he did for LBM ?

You STill use auto colors Dave ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2006, 09:23 AM~6071995
> *How are you going to do up ?  You going wild like the XB  he did  for LBM ?
> 
> You STill use auto colors Dave ?
> *


i sure do.i love auto air.im goin to do patterns on mine.My goal is to finish it by the end of sept. 
and yes i know some of you are like :uh: 
but i will finish it.
i just need to make the time.I actually miss building models.my time is so limited now.
but i will finish this monte.you can count on that.
plus i need to finish my caddy too.  
so all you keep your :uh: to yourselves.
i will finish it.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2006, 08:20 AM~6071966
> *Tommrow is the last day !  How many of you guys  are  going to finsh ?
> 
> I see 3 all ready posted in  the finished topic ! OH wait  2 of them i built !LOL!
> *



I will be finished tonight for sure and will post pictures tomorrow. Only real hard thing for me left was headlights and those I finished last night. All that is left is gluing side mirrors and rear bumper along with fixing foil on rear bumper. And that is it.


----------



## MARINATE

ttt


----------



## psn8586

I didnt finish. But i will finish after the deadline. Lucky I didnt finish for yalls sake! JK. Ill post pics tonight!


----------



## furburger

Looking foward to the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586

who mine?


----------



## Pokey

Almost there!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO...


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2006, 07:01 AM~6071828
> * im out too.after the 2nd paint job.I knew i was doomed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOT WHAT I HEARD!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 30 2006, 02:59 PM~6074472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT WHAT I HEARD!!!!!
> *


x-10.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE

"COUGH" BULLSHIT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pokey looks really clean ! GOOD JOB !


----------



## BiggC

Damn Pokey, your car looks good!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DONT FOR GET ! If you are done you need to post your Finished Kit in 

The FINISHED MONTE LS thread so the judges can check them out and be able to judge with all your pics together !


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274147


The clearer they are the better they can see your work ! 

Dont forget the Finish kits must be posted in the finished topic By 12am on the 31st which is FRIDAY ! 

At the Deadline all building should stop to be fair !


----------



## Pokey

So the deadline is midnight, tomorrow night, right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pokey The finished pics must be posted by MIDNIGHT to be opened to the judges ! So i would say finish it tonight and tommrow ! LOL! That way all day fri you can take pics !LOL! I took alot so not to over look anything ! LOL! 


Man That LS of yours is very nice ! I LIKE IT !


----------



## Pokey

Thanks man, I just wish I had a little more time to work on it. I will probably redo the suspension later on to make it a little more radical. For right now, it is going to be in the weeds.


----------



## Project59

My interior is complete! 

Monte will be completed tonight but will not be finished due to it is raining and i would like to clear some more


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS GOOD ! Are you going to posted as finished and then later reclear ?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2006, 07:17 PM~6075736
> *LOOKS GOOD !  Are you going to posted as finished  and then later reclear ?
> *


yes if that will be premitted

ill have a wack pf pictures but dont know if ill get any sunny out door pics up by d- day


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

U know that they will jugde of it as it sets ! After that its your choice if you want to reclear or hell You could redo wholt thing if you wanted ! Cause after they judge its all over LOL!


----------



## Project59

I could careless homie im sitting pretty and you know it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 30 2006, 08:33 PM~6075842
> *I could careless homie im sitting pretty and you know it!
> *


Thats why i asked why you would want to add more clear ? The car looks good ! I cant wait to see it all done up with the glass in palce and the motor finished !


----------



## Project59

well it's really just the trunk lid and the hood that need clearing ive already dropped the glass in and am putting the tailights on now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 30 2006, 08:37 PM~6075869
> *well it's really just the trunk lid and the hood that need clearing ive already dropped the glass in and am putting the tailights on now
> *


*Well hurry the hell up ! I want to see this ! *


----------



## Project59




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I LIKE THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE DROP BOOT ! nice touch !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2006, 08:19 PM~6076109
> *I LIKE THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE DROP BOOT !  nice touch !
> *


all my chrome detail was done with air duct tape :biggrin: couldnt find any chrome foil so had to improvise 


oh and fuck shit fuck god damnit! just put a coat of clear on the hood and it clouded over :angry: i just want to smash the whole fucking car now


----------



## Project59

it's all good it cleared over :0 :biggrin: except now its coverd in cat hair :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

....and another one bites the dust.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 30 2006, 07:23 PM~6076142
> *....and another one bites the dust.....
> *


Who?


----------



## Project59

you can't really tell in the pictures but the trunk glass is in


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

nice work bro uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Cat hair is there to show that you can still pick up some pussy every now and then LOL! 

And you can tell you added the Glass! Looks sharp !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

_*TIC, TOK , TICK , TOCK , TIC, tok , TICK ,TOCK ! *_


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 30 2006, 05:58 PM~6075594
> *My interior is complete!
> 
> Monte will be completed tonight but will not be finished due to it is raining and i would like to clear some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## twinn

all these cars look fucken sick..good job guys


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2006, 07:45 PM~6069335
> *Dont for get this 1 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! LOL! LOL!  now i am laughin  LOL!
> *


YOU GUYS GET DOWN ON THESE MODELS
VERY NICE WORK


----------



## Sleepy2368

great job guys, I really would've liked to finish this one, but oh well...maybe i can take it all back down and redo it later, or maybe I'll just take everything of value off and blow it the fuck up. Not like anybody even remembered I was even in this thing....I didn't get a spot on the gravestone.....not even a homie with my name on it. that's cool tho, I would have hated to see myself knocked over in a picture with a "microphone" lol j/k


----------



## Project59




----------



## Reverend Hearse

trunk open mayne.....


----------



## Project59




----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good Tjay. I like that trunk idea.


----------



## Pokey

VERY nice Tjay!


Well, mine is finished!!!!!

I need to wait until tomorrow to take some decent pics. Here are a few "sneak peak" pics, I'll post the good pics in the other thread tomorrow. 











































This was the most fun I've ever had building a model. Thanks to Biggs for making this possible with the badass LS clips, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 30 2006, 09:07 PM~6077050
> *VERY nice Tjay!
> Well, mine is finished!!!!!
> 
> I need to wait until tomorrow to take some decent pics. Here are a few "sneak peak" pics, I'll post the good pics in the other thread tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the most fun I've ever had building a model. Thanks to Biggs for making this possible with the badass LS clips, and good luck to everyone!
> *


Bad Ass bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks real good Pokey. I like that.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Aug 30 2006, 11:07 PM~6077050-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice Tjay!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank's homie your's is looking super clean :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2006, 11:05 PM~6077036
> *Looks good Tjay.  I like that trunk idea.
> *


Thank's g  

k well i have a few odds and ends to finish tommorrow but other then that im pretty much done :biggrin: win or lose you guy's build some mean shit...... everyone of you diserve to win in my eye's! Im very happy i got the chance to be apart of this build with such an excellent group of people! 

Special thank's to all the sponsers to this build off you all know who you are so im not going to list off a bunch of names you guy's rock!


----------



## punkmasterplex1

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Aug 30 2006, 10:01 PM~6076647
> *great job guys, I really would've liked to finish this one, but oh well...maybe i can take it all back down and redo it later, or maybe I'll just take everything of value off and blow it the fuck up. Not like anybody even remembered I was even in this thing....I didn't get a spot on the gravestone.....not even a homie with my name on it. that's cool tho, I would have hated to see myself knocked over in a picture with a "microphone" lol j/k
> *


don't put yourself down like that man! i haven't followed this thread at all so i don't know what yous looks like, but i'm sure its not as bad as you think. "you are your own worst critic" besides, everyone has to start somewhere too!

everybodies builds look great!


----------



## BiggC

*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!! All the cars look KILLER!!*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Frist off ! It was a blast being part of this and i cant wait till the next time Oh wait thats Friday !LOL! But for real you all did some neat shit to the exact same kit that we all started with ! 

TJAY aka Project 59 ! MAN WHAT IDEAS YOU BROUGHT the hood and trunk are is tight as hellposted up like that !

Pokey ! your shit is super clean and looks wet as hell in side out side that bitch is going to pop !

DoUgH ! You put down a wild ass color scheme But made it all work together !

Marinate ! You know what i think about your 2 LS ! 

Those Bitches are Street Hoppy LOL! Both painted up sweet and the all chrome and Gold undies ! That shit was tight ! 

Lowridenjo$h ! A very crazy set up , bad ass top idea and the little disconnect , along with the decals you made is tight Hoime 
( Even if you dont like my style LOL!)

CAndy ! Where the hell is yours ?


And I dont know if Kustombuilder is pullin are leg or not ? But Sorry that Him and the rest ran into problems and didnt get a chance to finish this ! You guys still got 24 hours by my clock 


And those that will complete HURRY UP !

*GOOD LUCK HOMIES ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 30 2006, 10:07 PM~6077050
> *VERY nice Tjay!
> Well, mine is finished!!!!!
> 
> I need to wait until tomorrow to take some decent pics. Here are a few "sneak peak" pics, I'll post the good pics in the other thread tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the most fun I've ever had building a model. Thanks to Biggs for making this possible with the badass LS clips, and good luck to everyone!
> *


THOSE MONTE'S ARE LOOKING CLEAN POKEY & TJAY. :thumbsup: 
AND THANK'S POKEY.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Time keeps on *WHO THE HELL IS GOING TO BE A CRY BABY ! LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL! *:tears:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## betoscustoms

_*GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE ENTRIES!!!!!!!*_


----------



## steelers#1

*Here are some last minute progress pics before i show the final & completed monte.. *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKIN GOOD ! It has to be post finished in the FINISHED TOPIC by Midnight ! Best of luck to you ! You have put down alot of work in this !


----------



## steelers#1




----------



## steelers#1




----------



## steelers#1




----------



## lowridin14

Looking good homie :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## steelers#1




----------



## steelers#1




----------



## steelers#1




----------



## steelers#1




----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good Steelers!!


----------



## S-10sForever

Are those TVs lighted???


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 31 2006, 01:35 AM~6077744
> *Are those TVs lighted???
> *


nah, it's the way i put down the foil.. sure looks like it's lighted..


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice! Looks good! cant wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*MORE !WE WANT MORE ! *


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 31 2006, 01:41 AM~6077760
> *Nice! Looks good! cant wait to see it finished!!!
> *


*THANX*


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 01:44 AM~6077767
> *MORE !WE WANT MORE !
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i agree


----------



## Models IV Life

WOW!!!!!! REALLY NICE HOMIE!!! THOSE TV'S LOOK TIGHT. THEY DO LOOK LIKE THEIR ON!!! YOUR IDEAS AND DESIGN LOOK HELLA TIGHT! THE ENGINE LOOKS REALLY GOOD WITH ALL THAT METAL!! GOOD JOB. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

daaaamn steelers you gonna fuck it up at the show tonight! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## drnitrus

DDDDAAMMMMNNN
Everyone is throwing it down last minute.

All these builds are looking ttiiigghhhttt

Good luck to everyone, it defintly gonna be a good competition.


----------



## MARINATE

HERES MY REDRUM ...I HAD TO BRING THEM TO WORK TO TAKE PICS...WORKING LONG DAYS..ANYWAYS ENJOY...FELL FREE TO POST COMMENTS!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 08:06 AM~6078699
> *HERES MY REDRUM ...I HAD TO BRING THEM TO WORK TO TAKE PICS...WORKING LONG DAYS..ANYWAYS ENJOY...FELL FREE TO POST COMMENTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You too homie..jaja

I also had to bring mine to work since I finished late and moon was out so I could not get any outside pictures. Bad thing is today it is cloudy outside but hopefully I can get pictures loaded later..



Car came out killer by the way.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Eveyone is lookin good And dont forget to get that your car needs to be posted in the Finished LS Topic ! 

WHERES PINKY ?


----------



## kustombuilder

I was working on mine last nite.I wont make the deadline.But i refuse to let this car beat me.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 09:21 AM~6078779
> *Eveyone is lookin good  And dont forget to get that your car needs to be posted in the Finished LS Topic !
> 
> WHERES PINKY ?
> *



PINKY IS FOR SALE........ :biggrin: ....GONNA TAKE SOME PICS OUTSIDE TODAY..THEN I'LL POST THEM!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 31 2006, 10:23 AM~6078795
> *I was working on mine last nite.I wont make the deadline.But i refuse to let this car beat me.
> *


LOL! I ask to see PINKY LOL! and This little popped out ! Dave put that PINKY AWAY ! LOL! 

Beat you! t already had given you a Standing 8 count ! Anything else happens your going to lose be TKO! 


Come on Put everything else aside and finish this ! Yougot 13 hrs !LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 10:24 AM~6078801
> *PINKY IS FOR SALE........ :biggrin: ....GONNA TAKE SOME PICS OUTSIDE TODAY..THEN I'LL POST THEM!
> *


WHat do you mean that pinky is for sale ? 

You going to Let *Kustombuilder* buy it so he has a kit to say he finished LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6078795
> *I was working on mine last nite.I wont make the deadline.But i refuse to let this car beat me.
> *


WHO MINE? :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 08:34 AM~6078868
> *WHat do you mean that pinky is for sale ?
> 
> You going to Let Kustombuilder buy it so he has a kit to say he finished LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 09:34 AM~6078868
> *WHat do you mean that pinky is for sale ?
> 
> You going to Let Kustombuilder buy it so he has a kit to say he finished LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 10:35 AM~6078871
> *WHO MINE? :uh:
> *


NO! He was talking about my Orange ls , OR wait ! Was it the Gold 1 ! NO couldnt be ! He must be thinking of the LS elco ! LOL!


----------



## raystrey

sneak peek


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS REALLY GOOD RAY!

Nice stance ! I follow you !


----------



## MARINATE

MINI DOES IS THIS WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR!


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKs good Marinate !I like them both ! And the tags are Perfect !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 11:50 AM~6079412
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rayn Will the winner get the hood and Head lights,taillights with it ? And do you just need a 96 Impala to finish ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 11:53 AM~6079427
> *Rayn Will the winner get the hood and Head lights,taillights with it ? And do you just need a 96 Impala to finish ?
> *


of course, i just haven't made them yet, lol

no taillights though, those are painted on


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 09:34 AM~6078868
> *WHat do you mean that pinky is for sale ?
> 
> You going to Let Kustombuilder buy it so he has a kit to say he finished LOL!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 10:52 AM~6079421
> *LOOKs good Marinate !I like them both ! And the tags are Perfect !
> *



i don't get that much into detail..i like them just clean :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 11:55 AM~6079431
> *of course, i just haven't made them yet, lol
> 
> no taillights though, those are painted on
> *


Thanks i wanted to know what was involed so when i start the kit i have what is needed on hand ! 



_*LOL! *_


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 09:50 AM~6079412
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 31 2006, 12:18 PM~6079558
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Nothing but Love Homie ! I heard you shits done ! You just acting a a highschool gril and dont to give it up ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 12:19 PM~6079566
> *Thanks i wanted to know what was involed so when i start the kit i have what is needed on hand !
> LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: 
well your pretty good, so i'll just let you scratchbuild a hood and grill :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 11:21 AM~6079582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Nothing but Love  Homie ! I heard  you shits done ! You just acting a a highschool gril and dont to give it up ! LOL!
> *


i really wish it was done.Belive me.I will finish this build.If i dont i know all of you will give me hell till i die.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 12:33 PM~6079629
> *:roflmao:
> well your pretty good, so i'll just let you scratchbuild a hood and grill  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT! Well iguess I could fab a little something if i get the* W *!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 12:19 PM~6079565
> *i don't get that much into detail..i like them just clean :biggrin:
> *


I WAS TRING TO GET SOME OF THESE MADE UP FOR ARE MEMBERS BUT TURNED OUT LIKE SHIT 










I am still going to work on some other 1s to see what i can pull off!


----------



## raystrey

well here's mine. "El Naranja" straight out of MEXICO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 10:49 AM~6079724
> *I WAS TRING TO GET SOME OF THESE MADE UP FOR ARE MEMBERS BUT TURNED OUT LIKE SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still going to work on some other 1s to see what i can pull off!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS LIKE we have 6 finished builders LOL! What was the predicted out look on the finished LSs ! LOL! 
I seen some nice work over in the Finished topic ! Again Good luck to you guys ! For those still working on my clock there plenty time left ! 8 hours ! Some of you have 10 and others only 6 but HURRY UP ! you guys can pull off ! 


Marinate are you not going to Post PINKY in the Finished Topic ?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

finally done and posted...and even snoop cant believe it...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 31 2006, 04:44 PM~6081162
> *finally done and posted...and even snoop cant believe it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Josh. The only other thing I would have done was put a window in the back of the top. But it still looks killer bro :thumbsup: great idea!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 31 2006, 04:05 PM~6081309
> *tick tock tick tock.....
> *


wheres your shit :uh:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Looks good Josh. The only other thing I would have done was put a window in the back of the top. But it still looks killer bro  great idea! *


yea i really thought about it bro, but with time running out for the build, and my time to work on the model not existing, i didnt really have the opportunity to. when i did it on my 64 it took forever to get it in and get it to look right, and i just didnt have the time for it on this build. but then again, they didnt even make ragtop montes, so its kind of a custom, i think it would look kind of cool if a real one was like that, i would never have the top up, so not having a window wouldnt be a problem for me   thanks for the comments homie! ~JO$H~


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 03:06 PM~6081315
> *wheres your shit :uh:
> *


 :0  11:59 homie, 11:59...... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 31 2006, 05:09 PM~6081335
> *yea i really thought about it bro, but with time running out for the build, and my time to work on the model not existing, i didnt really have the opportunity to. when i did it on my 64 it took forever to get it in and get it to look right, and i just didnt have the time for it on this build. but then again, they didnt even make ragtop montes, so its kind of a custom, i think it would look kind of cool if a real one was like that, i would never have the top up, so not having a window wouldnt be a problem for me      thanks for the comments homie! ~JO$H~
> *



Very true homie, a custom it is! 

And I could see it being a pain to get the window in there just right. 

No problem on the comment bro, it's thanks to all of you that built such great and clean rides that everyone else gets to comment and see very nice builds!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is looking like a real good build off everyone ! We had 18 that entered ! A few that wont make it and a few that just totally drop out and yet We still have 9 Built Monte LSs ! And their is still lots of time for those that are still working but dont forget the deadline is a deadline and thats less then 8 hrs away !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 07:34 AM~6078868
> *WHat do you mean that pinky is for sale ?
> 
> You going to Let Kustombuilder buy it so he has a kit to say he finished LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: DAMN!!!!!!! I THINK ITS IN PRIMER!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 01:02 PM~6080924
> *LOOKS LIKE we have  6 finished builders LOL! What was the predicted out look on the finished LSs ! LOL!
> I seen some nice work over in the Finished topic !  Again Good luck to you guys !  For those still working   on my clock there plenty time left ! 8 hours ! Some of you have 10 and others only 6  but HURRY UP !  you guys can pull off !
> Marinate are you not going to Post PINKY  in the Finished Topic ?
> *


I PREDICTED 5 PPL WOULD FINISH!!!! SO WE GOT 1 MORE THAN THAT!!..LOL 6PPL TOTALING 9 CARS!! CORRECT MINI? GOOD JOB TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO FINISHED AND DIDN'T MAKE A SHITLOAD OF EXCUSES!!!!!! PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yup! Fred called it ! I Member he saying this on like page 7 or 8 LOL! And What excuses havent been use yet ! Cause i think some of these guys will need 1 LOL!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 31 2006, 04:07 PM~6081726
> *I PREDICTED 5 PPL WOULD FINISH!!!! SO WE GOT 1 MORE THAN THAT!!..LOL 6PPL TOTALING 9 CARS!! CORRECT MINI? GOOD JOB TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO FINISHED AND DIDN'T MAKE A SHITLOAD OF EXCUSES!!!!!! PROPS :thumbsup:
> *



9??

You are not counting the Elco are you?

That one doesn't count right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The Elco is an LS is it not ? It just has a differnt grill ! I go ttill midnight to change the grille if the 1 it dont work LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 04:21 PM~6081761
> *The Elco is an LS  is it not ?  It just has a differnt grill ! I go ttill midnight to change the grille if the 1 it dont work LOL!
> *




Ok.

Just making sure homie. I thought it was a strict Monte Carlo LS buildoff. never considered an Elco LS. 

Cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 31 2006, 06:22 PM~6081767
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are you going to make FATBOY !


----------



## MARINATE

A FEW WORDS THAT I GOT TO SAY....I ENJOYED BUILDING IN THIS BUILD-OFF. ALL I WANT TO SAY IS GOOD LUCK TO ALL BUILDERS, I HONESTLY WANTED MORE TIME TO FINISH IT..MY CHROME IN TO LATE & I KINDA RUSHED IT. BUT OL WELL IT'S A SHOWCRUISER! :biggrin: "GOOD LUCK TO ALL BUILDERS"..THANKS TO BIGGS, CHROMETECH, MINI FOR THE MOTIVATION :biggrin: & CANDYMAN FOR THE SHIT THAT HE TALKED TO ME!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 04:23 PM~6081776
> *Are  you going to make FATBOY !
> *


i dont know yet still gonna burn the midnight oil......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2006, 06:23 PM~6081773
> *Ok.
> 
> Just making sure homie. I thought it was a strict Monte Carlo LS buildoff. never considered an Elco LS.
> 
> Cool
> *


LOL! I am just messing with YOU ! Yes this was a Monte LS Build off! i just posted it up to be a *SHOW OFF! * So if it dont get judged thats all good ! But It was a Monte Ls Build off , not an ELCO LS ! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

_MINI'S DREAMIN ! _


You mother fucker LOL! 


THATS MY DOG !


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought you'd get a kick out of that bro  

more pics will be showing up all night :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 07:34 PM~6082105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I thought you'd get a kick out of that bro
> 
> more pics will be showing up all night  :biggrin:
> *


well at least you spelled it right !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 06:40 PM~6082125
> *well at least you spelled it right !
> *


homeboy dont make me go through that other topic and pull up all your wrong's


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Bu=oy iknow if you do your hands will be full Thats for sure LOL!


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: 

image shack is being a bitch right now :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

love it biggs


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD WEY.....TJ I LIKE YOU MONTES NAME :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

k is it just me or not all my pictures showing in the other topic????


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's T-JAY... A FEW MORE SHOT'S.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 07:16 PM~6082269
> *k is it just me or not all my pictures showing in the other topic????
> *


WHY WHATS UP?


----------



## Project59

i keep seeing red x's


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, that looks WET, love it!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 31 2006, 06:18 PM~6082280
> *Damn Biggs, that looks WET, love it!
> *


THANK'S POKEY. YUP IT'S ONLY A FEW MIN OLD. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 07:18 PM~6082279
> *i keep seeing red x's
> *


IT'S U HOMIE I JUST SEEN THEM!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 07:26 PM~6082338
> *IT'S U HOMIE I JUST SEEN THEM!
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 06:18 PM~6082279
> *i keep seeing red x's
> *



right click on the x's and click show picture....it did that to me too, I think it's because there are so many pics to load that my comp couldn't handle it at the same time so it just quits loading altogether





even tho my LS isn't technically finished, should I still post it up in the finished topic? I know I would come in dead last but at least that way I could save some face by not completely dropping out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Oh your face cant be saved LOL! 


I guess you could go ahead a do that ! After all you were in the buildoff ! Sorry your clip was a pain in the ass ! And you didnt get to complete the kit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yo Biggs ! that looks like water ! LOVE IT ! you getthe hood wrapped up ? 


And Tjay ! I saw no red Xs !


----------



## BiggC

Hey Biggs, what color is that? 

Oh and your Monte looks killer so far bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 06:50 PM~6082460
> *Yo Biggs ! that  looks like water ! LOVE IT !   you getthe hood wrapped up ?
> And Tjay !  I saw no red Xs !
> *


THOSE PIC'S ARE NEXT. :biggrin: I JUST HAD A LIL PROBLEM ON MACHING THE TONE OF BLUE.

AND THANK'S DAVID


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 08:56 PM~6082501
> *THOSE PIC'S ARE NEXT.  :biggrin:  I JUST HAD A LIL PROBLEM ON MACHING THE TONE OF BLUE.
> 
> AND THANK'S DAVID
> *



Thats my draw back on candy ! If i dont paint everything at once its differnt colors LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 06:57 PM~6082509
> *Thats my draw back on candy ! If i dont paint everything at once its differnt colors LOL!
> *


I JUST REMEMBER HOW MUCH COAT'S I PUT, THAT WASN'T THE PROBLEM IT WAS IN THE MIX. NOT SURE 50/50, OR 60/40. BUT IT TURNED OUT BEING 60/40


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 09:00 PM~6082525
> *I JUST REMEMBER HOW MUCH COAT'S I PUT, THAT WASN'T THE PROBLEM IT WAS IN THE MIX. NOT SURE 50/50, OR 60/40. BUT IT TURNED OUT BEING 60/40
> *



Sounds Good Now let use peep that shit !


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP FOCKERS


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 07:04 PM~6082548
> *WHAT UP FOCKERS
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

when should we know the results of the contest?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am just watching to see who all makes the deadline and who drops ! What do you predict Marinate ! 


I think candy is done for , and i dont know about Steeler He was workin on it but Time is running out Who else is in the build that hasnt posted up yet ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 31 2006, 09:30 PM~6082649
> *when should we know the results of the contest?
> *


January 1 2007 !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 07:31 PM~6082660
> *January 1 2007 !
> *


SHIT THAT LATE. I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE A WEEK OR TWO. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! You guys do what you do ! LOL! I was just guessing ! LOL!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 07:35 PM~6082684
> *SHIT THAT LATE. I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE A WEEK OR TWO. :0
> *


Yeah, a week or two. Or maybe 1am. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 31 2006, 09:36 PM~6082697
> *Yeah, a week or two. Or maybe 1am.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! At least let them have a full day ! LOL! They would have all weekend to scoop out the pics ! LOL! I would hate to be the judge of this! I know what my top three would be but thats just My picks !


----------



## Mr Biggs

EVERY JUDGE WILL HAVE 5 DIFFERANT THING'S TO LOOK FOR. THEN EACH ONE OF US WILL TALLY UP THE SCORE'S AND GO FROM THERE. THERE WILL NOT BE ONE PERSON DECIDING THE MAIN VOTE IT HAS TO BE UNANIMOUS. IF NOT GO BACK AND GIVE THING'S A SECOND LOOK. THE FINAL VOTE IS FINAL.

THANK'S 
MR. BIGGS


----------



## 1ofaknd

who's all judging again?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 09:47 PM~6082759
> *EVERY JUDGE WILL HAVE 5 DIFFERANT THING'S TO LOOK FOR. THEN EACH ONE OF US WILL TALLY UP THE SCORE'S AND GO FROM THERE. THERE WILL NOT BE ONE PERSON DECIDING THE MAIN VOTE IT HAS TO BE UNANIMOUS. IF NOT GO BACK AND GIVE THING'S A SECOND LOOK. THE FINAL VOTE IS FINAL.
> 
> THANK'S
> MR. BIGGS
> *


Agreed ! heres my sig ! 

* KUSTOMBUILDER I THOUGHT YOU WHERE GOING TO SHOW US HOW ITS DONE ! *





































LMFAO ! To all those i left out ! and to the guys i named up top ! Thanks ! This was the frist build off i have ever been in on and the frist here at LIL Its been a blast! And you guys get down ! Thanks for making this fun !


----------



## Project59

as I had said prior win or lose im happy to be apart of this build with all of you congrats in advance to the winner it's well worth it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2006, 07:53 PM~6082801
> *who's all judging again?
> *


MEMBER,,,YOU MEMBER,

MR. BIGGS. M.C.B.A. 
BETO'S CUSTOM. M.C.B.A.
MASTERPIECESMCC.INC.
CEASER.COLLECTORS CHOICE.INC.
RYAN. SCALELOWS. INC.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

only 5 things? :0


----------



## Project59

2-1/2 hours to go according to my clock


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 31 2006, 08:06 PM~6082875
> *only 5 things?  :0
> *


PAINT, SCRATCH BUILT ITEM'S,INTERIOR'S, MODIFICATIONS,AND ALL AROUND BUILD,. IF YOU GUY'S THINK THERE SHOULD BE MORE. IM OPEN FOR SUGGESTION'S.


----------



## BigPoppa

maybe set up a poll so others can vote, just for kicks?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 31 2006, 08:26 PM~6083007
> *maybe set up a poll so others can vote, just for kicks?
> *


THAT SOUND'S GOOD TOO. ONCE WE FIND OUT WHO'S ALL IN. AT MIDINGHT I'LL DO THAT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I COULDN'T FIND THE RIGHT KNOCK OFF FOR MY MONTE SO I GOT THESE.










AND CROSS BREEDED THEM AND CAME UP WITH THESE. :biggrin: 



















SITTING HERE WAITING FOR THE DEADLINE.


----------



## Project59

Hey guy's no disrespect for any of you but if I was judgeing my vote top notch would be Pokey hand's down  That mother fucker built a nice simple clean ass ride and looks just great!!!!!! AWSOME JOB HOMIE! love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 07:38 PM~6083087
> *I COULDN'T FIND THE RIGHT KNOCK OFF FOR MY MONTE SO I GOT  THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND CROSS BREEDED THEM AND CAME UP WITH THESE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SITTING HERE WAITING FOR THE DEADLINE.
> *


clean them up and paint them blue


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 11:19 PM~6083309
> *Hey guy's no disrespect for any of you but if I was judgeing my vote top notch would be Pokey hand's down       That mother fucker built a nice simple clean ass ride and looks just great!!!!!! AWSOME JOB HOMIE! love it. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes that was 1 of my top 3 ! That is a very clean Monte !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 31 2006, 09:29 PM~6083375
> *clean them up and paint them blue
> *


im thinking alclad. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 10:38 PM~6083487
> *If you care to see any of the ride's posted here up close and personal then you need to hit this link
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274147
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 31 2006, 09:19 PM~6083309
> *my vote Pokey *



Thats one of my favs too. but my top pick would be Josh's. Steelers is right up there also. I'm just glad I'm not a judge.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*CANDY ! YOU GOT 2 MIN! Where you at ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im here up loading pics now, cant find my damn windows though...... : :angry: :angry: )


----------



## FWDFleetwood

So it's over then!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Thats one of my favs too. but my top pick would be Josh's. Steelers is right up there also. I'm just glad I'm not a judge. *


 :0 damn bro thanks! means a lot to me!!!! :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 31 2006, 10:04 PM~6083746
> *:0  damn bro thanks! means a lot to me!!!!  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *



NP brother, thats a bad bitch!! I like the trunk.  thats great. 
Like I said I would hate to be a judge of this shit. Would have really liked to finish mine but shit happens, fukit. Just gives me more time to build it good. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

2 HRS LEFT!!!!!!!!!! WELL WESTCOAST TIME!!!!!!!!! HEY YOU NEVER SAID WHAT TIME ZONE!!!! IS IT WESTCOASTERS HAVE TILL MIDNIGHT OUR TIME CUZ ITS 1:15 EASTERN AND 12:15 MIDWEST RIGHT???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats a judges call ! But Here 12:17 to me the midwest boys should have been posted !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 10:18 PM~6083865
> *Thats a judges call ! But Here 12:17  to me the midwest boys should have been posted !
> *


we will give everyone the west coast time to finish. 1:40 min to finish. 

fucken lagger's..i see the lil yellow bus around the corner, i think i can, i think i can. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT IS NOW 10:24 PM...DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR MONTE IS.?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:22 AM~6083907
> *LOOK CANDY BIGGS SAW YOUR BUS ! *


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 10:24 PM~6083914
> *IT IS NOW 10:24 PM...DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR MONTE IS.?
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

11:55!!!!!!!!!! 5 MINS TO GO!! HURRY KB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridin14

:0 its 12:00


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yup ! I got 2 am here ! thats 12 in CAL ! THE GAME IS OVER ! Best of luck Players !


----------



## BiggC

Good luck Homies!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang We had 11 Make the dead line ! That double then what was spoke would be here at the end ! 

*CANDY ! WHAT HAPPENED !?!*


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 11:06 PM~6084106
> *Dang We had 11 Make the dead line !  That double then what was spoke would be here at the end !
> 
> CANDY ! WHAT HAPPENED !?!
> *


11 PPL OR 11 CARS????


----------



## Mr Biggs

TIME'S UP NO MORE ENTRIE'S.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 02:08 AM~6084112
> *11 PPL OR 11 CARS????
> *


11 cars ! The elco was ruled out do to it not being a monte ! But still thats 9 people that finished !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 02:10 AM~6084123
> *TIME'S UP NO MORE ENTRIE'S.
> *



Is there a way to lock the finish topic ! ?!


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 12:10 AM~6084124
> *11 cars ! The elco was ruled out do to it not being a monte ! But still thats 9 people that finished !
> *


Can you name all the guys that got in..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Minidreams inc.
DoUgH 
Steeler #1
Lowridinjo$h
Pokey
sleepy
Marinate
project59
raystray


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 11:18 PM~6084147
> *Minidreams inc.
> DoUgH
> Steeler #1
> Lowridinjo$h
> Pokey
> sleepy
> Marinate
> project59
> raystray
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BUT "UNFINISHED" CARS COUNT???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Then that removes 1 person so we had 8 people finish! 

But we should at least give Sleepy hand for attempting to show what he had at the point the build off was done ! No one else did that ! He showed us Well me that he tried and was put fourth what he had !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 11:25 PM~6084165
> *Then that removes 1 person so we had 8 people finish!
> 
> But we should at least give Sleepy hand for attempting to show what he had at the point the build off was done ! No one else did  that !  He showed us Well me that he tried and was put fourth  what he had !
> *


OH YEAH NO DOUBT!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS A HELL OF AN EFFORT!!! THATS WHY I SAID NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

We gonna put a poll up for the LIL people to vote just for shits and giggles?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 31 2006, 11:32 PM~6084194
> *We gonna put a poll up for the LIL people to vote just for shits and giggles?
> *


SOUNDS COOL TO ME!!!!!! KINDA LIKE A "PEOPLES CHOICE"


----------



## S-10sForever

Yea thatd be nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 02:31 AM~6084191
> *OH YEAH NO DOUBT!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS A HELL OF AN EFFORT!!! THATS WHY I SAID NO DISRESPECT.
> *



the others should have posted !


----------



## Sleepy2368

lol thanks mini, and don't worry Models IV Life, I didn't take offense.

Did anybody notice the vogues? I should at least get some points for that....it took me about an hour to do all four tires like that, getting just that one thin line all the way around the tire while stille leaving a little of the black line between the yellow and whitewalls was hell


----------



## patdeman

all the projects are coming in nice ! good job


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 12:55 AM~6084067
> *11:55!!!!!!!!!! 5 MINS TO GO!! HURRY KB!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 08:57 PM~6082816
> *Agreed !  heres my sig !
> OH and i promise  not  to yell out  KUSTOMBUILDER  I THOUGHT YOU WHERE GOING TO SHOW US HOW ITS DONE !
> LMFAO ! *


i am.but perfection cant be rushed. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE FUCK IS CANDYMANS CAR...WHAT THE FUCK :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:00 AM~6085108
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS CANDYMANS CAR...WHAT THE FUCK :angry:
> *


I just called him ! Was told that he wasnt around !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 09:42 AM~6085395
> *I just called him ! Was told that he wasnt around !
> *


he got deported.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 09:42 AM~6085395
> *I just called him ! Was told that he wasnt around !
> *


ALL THAT SHIT HE TALKED & NO MONTE :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:50 AM~6085461
> *ALL THAT SHIT HE TALKED & NO MONTE :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 09:52 AM~6085473
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## cdznutz42069




----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 1 2006, 08:46 AM~6085425
> *he got deported.
> *


  i didn't even get to tell him good-bye :angry: :tears: lol :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Candy said the Site went down and and by the time it came back up Biggs had stop the Build off! He says hes done ! But due to the Maintance thing He wasnt able to post up Pics !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6085892
> *Candy said the Site went down and and by the time it came back up  Biggs had stop the Build off! He says hes done ! But due to the Maintance  thing  He wasnt able to post up Pics !
> *



"COUGH" BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Like on page 144 or 143 he does say he was up loading his shit ! LOL! I know the site did go down last night for a while but i didnt think the Build off was locked til today !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:06 AM~6085923
> *Like on page 144 or 143 he does say he was up loading his shit ! LOL! I know the site did go down  last night for a while but i didnt think the Build off was locked til today !
> *


TELL HIM TO STILL POST IT


----------



## cdznutz42069

post it up!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Did some finished cars drop? The finished cars thread was 3 pages last night, when I checked last it was 2 pages again.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 1 2006, 01:00 PM~6086301
> *Did some finished cars drop?  The finished cars thread was 3 pages last night, when I checked last it was 2 pages again.
> *


that because retards kept posting comments in it  

and the topic wasn't locked until today, he had plenty of time!!


----------



## Project59

when do we find out the winner????


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 1 2006, 04:19 PM~6086943
> *that because retards kept posting comments in it
> 
> and the topic wasn't locked until today, he had plenty of time!!
> *


Actually, I just checked the post time, and it was last night, late last night, but last night, "Yesterday, 03:13 AM". And we all know what this forum is like, especially with a bunch of people trying to post at the same time and a shitload more trying to view it at the same time to see what people are putting up. In my opinion he should be allowed in.


BTW, somebody with mod priveledges wanna go bump the finished thread, keeps dropping off cuz it's locked.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 1 2006, 11:37 PM~6089727
> *Actually, I just checked the post time, and it was last night, late last night, but last night, "Yesterday, 03:13 AM".  And we all know what this forum is like, especially with a bunch of people trying to post at the same time and a shitload more trying to view it at the same time to see what people are putting up.  In my opinion he should be allowed in.
> BTW, somebody with mod priveledges wanna go bump the finished thread, keeps dropping off cuz it's locked.
> *


no, that is when biggs last posted. I did not lock until until the following day


----------



## ice64berg

wll i missed entry i missed the deadline ... but i did spra some krylon fusion today ...... 

i dont i dont put in much work like you all do but i gotta do something ..


----------



## Sleepy2368

Hey guys, I have an idea......maybe I can get an award for most fuck-ups......or maybe most paint jobs lmao

j/k


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 2 2006, 09:53 PM~6093844
> *Hey guys, I have an idea......maybe I can get an award for most fuck-ups......or maybe most paint jobs lmao
> 
> j/k
> *



Hell if there was an award for that It would give Candy a chance to win also !His body broke like 5 times ! Then the clip pop off it ! You werent the only Victim in this build off! But I think candy only painted his once ! All the other shit happend in primer !


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2006, 10:15 PM~6094410
> *Hell if there was an award for that  It would give Candy a chance to win also !His body broke like 5 times !  Then the clip pop off it !  You werent the only Victim in this build off! But I think candy only painted his once ! All the other shit happend in primer !
> *


lol, ok so candy can have the most problems award....and I get the most paint jobs award


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 3 2006, 12:24 AM~6094464
> *lol, ok so candy can have the most problems award....and I get the most paint jobs award
> *


LOL! SEE EVERYONES A WINNER ! LOL! I hope you finish it ! If you dont Send it to me i will ! LOL !


----------



## Sleepy2368

nah, i already cut the roof up and made it a hollywood top, then the a pillars broke off....now it's in the CSC(NOT the clip tho)i have another kit if it doesn't turn out the way i want so i can play around. and besides, don't you think you've made enough LS's for a while, damn show-off lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 3 2006, 01:59 AM~6094810
> *nah, i already cut the roof up and made it a hollywood top, then the a pillars broke off....now it's in the CSC(NOT the clip tho)i have another kit if it doesn't turn out the way i want so i can play around. and besides, don't you think you've made enough LS's for a while, damn show-off lol
> *


I think its time ti do an LS MONTE WAGON ! LOL!


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 12:03 AM~6094822
> *I think its time ti do an LS MONTE WAGON ! LOL!
> *


Damn dude, don't you ever rest? or do the glue and paint fumes keep you working all the time?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 3 2006, 02:25 AM~6094885
> *Damn dude, don't you ever rest? or do the glue and paint fumes keep you working all the time?
> *


LOL! I sleep But even then i dream of building LOL!


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 12:27 AM~6094894
> *LOL! I sleep But even then i dream of building LOL!
> *


*x2*


----------



## bigbearlocos

Hey Fellas, here are some extra pics i had and never posted, thought you modelers would enjoy..


----------



## steelers#1

That's my bro! here are some extra pics..


----------



## holly.hoodlum

^^^CLEAN BUILD !!!.^^^...................


----------



## FWDFleetwood

So, who won what?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 4 2006, 11:45 AM~6101266
> *So, who won what?
> *


I just wan't to thank all the guy's who built these clean ass ride's. they all look real 
good, and no one will go away a loser. you all will get something.

we will have the final vote's on the build off in a few day's. 

THANK'S MR. BIGGS


----------



## jevries

I totally enjoyed seeing all these excellent rides take shape!! And like Bigg's said no one wil go away a loser. Hope to see more of these high quality contests soon!

J.


----------



## vengence

to all who entered,

great jobs everyone,

and they all turned out badass..

i just wish i woulda been able to compete with yall,but there will be other buildoffs that i might be lucky enough to enter...


----------



## Project59

HAS ANYONE WON THIS YET?????


----------



## vengence

:dunno:


----------



## Pokey

Hey Models IV Life and Biggs, did you guys finish your Montes yet?


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL THE MONTE'S LOOK CLEAN HOMIE'S. A JOB WELL DONE. IM JUST WAITING ON ALL THE VOTE'S TO COME IN FROM THE JUDGE'S AND I WILL POST THE RESULT'S, TONIGHT OR NO LATER THEN TOMORROW NIGHT. 

THANK'S FOR YOUR PATIENT'S HOMIE'S.

MR BIGGS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 10 2006, 05:38 PM~6144122
> *Hey Models IV Life and Biggs, did you guys finish your Montes yet?
> *


hey Biggs, you didn't answer my question, :biggrin: 

I wanna see your LS!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 10 2006, 06:52 PM~6144559
> *hey Biggs, you didn't answer my question,  :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna see your LS!!!
> *


YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH.!!












I TOOK IT APART HOMIE. AND RATHER THEN PUT IT TOGETHER AND NOT BE HAPPY WITH THE END PRODUCT I STRIPPED ALL THE ALCLAD AND SENT IT TO BE CHROMED. BUT IT'S DONE AS FAR AS THE REST OF THE CAR. BUT NO UNDIES ON.


----------



## Pokey

Man, I hope you don't have to wait too long on the undies. I wanna see that bad boy finished!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 10 2006, 04:38 PM~6144122
> *Hey Models IV Life and Biggs, did you guys finish your Montes yet?
> *


NOPE COULDN'T GET THE CLIPS IN TIME. I GOT SOME COMING TO ME SOON THOUGH.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 10 2006, 07:47 PM~6144992
> *NOPE COULDN'T GET THE CLIPS IN TIME. I GOT SOME COMING TO ME SOON THOUGH.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

congrats pokey,

and everyone,they all look spectacular.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 11 2006, 07:47 AM~6147513
> *congrats pokey,
> 
> and everyone,they all look spectacular.....
> *


Uh, thanks. But I don't think they've announced a winner yet.


----------



## jevries

Congrats Pokey!! :thumbsup: 

I like all the rides in this contest so to all of you keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

pokey won?????? awsome job homie  
curious tho did you he win overall or just the veiwers choice????? either way congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Pokey won people's choice, judges haven't announced the official winner yet, as far as I've seen.


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 11 2006, 11:25 AM~6148800
> *pokey won?????? awsome job homie
> curious tho did you he win overall or just the veiwers choice????? either way congrats homie  :biggrin:
> *


 I think its just the LIL choice... but im not sure


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 11 2006, 12:26 PM~6148807
> *Pokey won people's choice, judges haven't announced the official winner yet, as far as I've seen.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 11 2006, 11:26 AM~6148807
> *Pokey won people's choice, judges haven't announced the official winner yet, as far as I've seen.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Were all still waiting.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DONT PLACE YOUR OWN CAR ! 


here the link to recap the build ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274147


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What No one want to put down what they thought the out come would be with out their own ride in it ?

Well you pussys ! LOL! here my list!

*Great ideas! *

Steeler #1

Lowridinjo$h #2 

sleepy #3 



Now put up what you guys thought if your own ride wasnt in the build off !


----------



## Mr Biggs

the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f. along with the award.

pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.

all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't. once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.


----------



## raystrey

Here is what I think ;

SHOW !

Mimi's Orange bad boy #1

Projects 59 #2

Streeter's Kandy Brandywine #3



Street !

Pokeys #1

Marinate's pink streeter #2

Mini's champagne #3

Overall it is a tough choice since all are clean rides. But that is my personal pick.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6162745
> *the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f.  along with the award.
> 
> pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.
> 
> all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't.  once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.
> *



:thumbsup: big thumbs up to David for putting together such a :worship: masterpiece!


Also a big thanks to the sponsors for the surprise prize to the rest of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i feel it would only be right to do that since you all put alot of time and effort in these build's. i don't wan't anyone to go away empty handed.finished please pm me you addy for you prize's.


----------



## BiggC

Congrats D!!!!!! Everyone did a GREAT JOB on this build off, a big :thumbsup: to all the builders!!!


----------



## MARINATE

a mini don't you remember i get the big body & you get the wheels?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6162745
> *the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f.  along with the award.
> 
> pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.
> 
> all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't.  once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.
> *


Biggs would it be asking too much if I asked to see the results and where we all placed?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 13 2006, 11:11 AM~6163620
> *Biggs would it be asking too much if I asked to see the results and where we all placed?
> *


the result's where the 1 winner but we made a pole on the people's choice. and we decided to give all the other entrie's gift's for there build's.


----------



## MARINATE

boo..thats wack


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 01:23 PM~6163739
> *boo..thats wack
> *


NO SOUP FOR YOU!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6163795
> *NO SOUP FOR YOU!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOVE TO GIVE MINI, BIGGS SHIT.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6163739
> *boo..thats wack
> *


no mame's wey.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 12:35 PM~6163843
> *no mame's wey.
> *


I GUESS I DIDN'T SUCK ENOUGH ASS TO GET FIRST


----------



## stilldownivlife

congrats mini (i cant wait to see what you are gonna do with that bigbody)

and i think that is really cool of mr biggs to hook everyone up 

you all deserved it some very cool as builds in here :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6163856
> *I GUESS I DIDN'T SUCK ENOUGH ASS TO GET FIRST
> *


ouch :biggrin: 

Congrats to everyone. This was defintly a great buildoff!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 13 2006, 11:43 AM~6163945
> *ouch :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats to everyone.  This was defintly a great buildoff!!!
> *


i think he's mad cause he got 6th place. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:50 PM~6164043
> *i think he's mad cause he got 6th place. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:0  :angry: :uh: BIGGS KICK ROCKS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 12:36 PM~6163856
> *I GUESS I DIDN'T SUCK ENOUGH ASS TO GET FIRST
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

do i get a prize for not finish shit. :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:53 AM~6164086
> *:0    :angry:  :uh: BIGGS KICK ROCKS
> *


if you give shit , you got to be able to take shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:36 AM~6162887
> *i feel it would only be right to do that since you all put alot of time and effort in these build's.  i don't wan't anyone to go away empty handed.finished</span></span> please pm me you addy for you prize's.
> *



:nono:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 12:59 PM~6164146
> *:nono:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 12:57 PM~6164134
> *if you give shit , you got to be able to take shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: IT'S ALRIGHT MINI GONNA GIVE THAT BIG BODY WE MADE A PAK ALREADY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 13 2006, 12:00 PM~6164164
> *:scrutinize:
> *


WHEN YOU WHERE IN SCHOOL YOU GOT REWARDED FOR FINISHING THE TEST. AND WHEN YOU DIDN'T FINISH YOU GOT A BIG FAT F.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG ! It went down like that ! 


For real everyone did a good job ! and know that the winner has been named we can all focus on the next build off! 

Many thanks go out to Marniate , Project , Pokey , During the whole build off these guys keep it postive on all the builds that were posted and never took the contest past the point of enjoying the hobby , and made this fun as hell ! 

Marinate i get ahold of you LOL! Call me a kiss ass LOL! 

KB ! I told you at the start of the build off if you werent looking for frist place you were wasting your time ! LOL !j/k 

Again alot of neat and cool ideas went into this build off! We all started with the same kit and did are best i am sure of that ! So THANKS ! keep the plastic building and enjoy are hobby !


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T FORGET TO SEND MY BIG BODY MINI!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:55 AM~6164760
> *DON'T FORGET TO SEND MY BIG BODY MINI!!!
> *


*EDDIE, MINI AND I COLLECTED FROM OUR PIGGY BANKS AND WILL SEND YOU A BIG BODY, BUT THE BIG BODY HAS A LITTLE ONE COULDN'T FIND YOU ONE WITH A BIG ONE THE WAY YOU LIKE THEM, HOPE YOU GET PLEASURE FROM IT/HIM.* :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

way to go mini, good job to everyone that built. it was a lot of fun first time for me in a build off and first full build in ten years lol.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 13 2006, 02:11 PM~6164926
> *EDDIE, MINI AND I COLLECTED FROM OUR PIGGY BANKS AND WILL SEND YOU A BIG BODY, BUT THE BIG BODY HAS A LITTLE ONE COULDN'T FIND YOU ONE WITH A BIG ONE THE WAY YOU LIKE THEM, HOPE YOU GET PLEASURE FROM IT/HIM.  :biggrin:
> *


kick rocks mamon


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Sep 13 2006, 03:13 PM~6164946
> *way to go mini, good job to everyone that built.  it was a lot of fun first time for me in a build off and first full build in ten years lol.
> *


DoUgH HE had some nice skills for the frist build in so long ! Keep building and anytime you need something PM i be glad to help when i can !


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2006, 01:49 PM~6164687
> *DANG !  It went down like that !
> For real everyone did a good job ! and know that the winner has been named  we can all focus on the next build off!
> 
> Many thanks go out to Marniate , Project , Pokey , During the whole build off these guys keep it postive  on all the builds that were posted and never took the contest  past the point of enjoying the hobby , and made this fun as hell !
> 
> Marinate  i get ahold of you LOL!  Call me a kiss ass LOL!
> 
> KB ! I told you at the start of the build  off if you werent looking for frist place you were wasting your time ! LOL !j/k
> 
> Again  alot of neat  and cool ideas went into this build off! We all started with the same kit and did are best  i am sure of that !  So THANKS ! keep the plastic building and enjoy are hobby !
> *


 :scrutinize: passes a papertowel to mini.j/k


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 13 2006, 03:41 PM~6165170
> *:scrutinize: passes a papertowel to mini.j/k
> *


Are you still going to finish yours ? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2006, 02:42 PM~6165180
> *Are you still going to finish  yours ? :biggrin:
> *


of course.just going to take me a little bit.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 13 2006, 01:45 PM~6165201
> *of course.just going to take me a little bit.
> *


a lil bit under a century. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6162745
> *the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f.  along with the award.
> 
> pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.
> 
> all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't.  once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.
> *


congrats to everyone who stepped up to the plate and finished. I think that everyone's came out great.


----------



## Pokey

Congrats Mini! I told ya you would win this shit! 

To everyone else who finished, they all looked great! Everyone stepped it up for this and it showed. I am glad I got in on this, it was probably the most fun I've ever had building a model.

Thank everyone who voted for my homely little LS in the Peoples Choice poll. I still can't believe I got the most votes!

I'd also like to thank all the sponsors of this build-off for providing some really cool prizes. And a big THANK YOU to Mr Biggs for all the work he put into the clips. Without all your hard work, this would not have even been possible.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 13 2006, 03:20 PM~6165794
> *Congrats Mini! I told ya you would win this shit!
> 
> To everyone else who finished, they all looked great! Everyone stepped it up for this and it showed. I am glad I got in on this, it was probably the most fun I've ever had building a model.
> 
> Thank everyone who voted for my homely little LS in the Peoples Choice poll. I still can't believe I got the most votes!
> 
> I'd also like to thank all the sponsors of this build-off for providing some really cool prizes. And a big THANK YOU to Mr Biggs for all the work he put into the clips. Without all your hard work, this would not have even been possible.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> *


YOU ARE WELCOME POKEY. :tears:


----------



## Project59

Pinche David Irwin payin' off the judge's :angry: 
































:roflmao: Joke's homie great job and congrat's homie :biggrin: 


Thank's again to all the sponsor's and you the most Bigg's and Ryan for maken the LS possible....I look forward to the next build off I join in on with all of you guy's excellent work everyone!


----------



## Pokey

Damn! How could I have forgotten Ryan!? Sorry bro, you deserve some props on the clips too. You can kick my ass at the next show.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6162745
> *all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing.
> *


does that include me? i finished but didnt get to enter because the server screwed me.....


----------



## Project59

:scrutinize: contest has been over for two weeks candy have you even posted your ls at all anywhere's????? I sure would like to see it !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 13 2006, 04:24 PM~6166290
> *:scrutinize: contest has been over for two weeks candy have you even posted your ls at all anywhere's????? I sure would like to see it !
> *


X-2 :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

PROJECT59 HE DIDN'T PAY HIM OFF HE SUCKED HIM DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 13 2006, 04:24 PM~6166290
> *:scrutinize: contest has been over for two weeks candy have you even posted your ls at all anywhere's????? I sure would like to see it !
> *


Yeah, still haven't seen it. 

The server is fine now, POST IT UP!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 06:02 PM~6166625
> *PROJECT59 HE DIDN'T PAY HIM OFF HE SUCKED HIM DOWN! :biggrin:
> *


:0 Do you mean OFF! ?????? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 03:28 PM~6165497
> *a lil bit under a century. :biggrin:
> *


so.as long as i finish it right.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:36 AM~6162887
> *i feel it would only be right to do that since you all put alot of time and effort in these build's.  i don't wan't anyone to go away empty handed.finished please pm me you addy for you prize's.
> *



so I guess that leaves me out?


----------



## jevries

<span style=\'color:red\'>Congrats to David!! :thumbsup:</span></span> 

<span style=\'color:red\'>I really enjoyed seeing all the progress on all of those rides and the outcome trully is excellent!! Keep on going all of you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI CONGRAT. ON YOUR WINNING!......"FUCK I SHOULD HAVE PAYED MORE" ALL
OTHER BUILDERS YOUR MONTES CAME OUT GOOD. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL YOUR BUILDS IN FUTURE!

BIGGS MAKE SURE U STOP TAKING THOSE PILLS!

MINI I AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YOU!"FUCKER I WANT THAT BIG BODY"

BETO I NEED MY PARTS FUCKER MY WAGON! :biggrin: 


OH YEA M.C.B.A TAKING OVER THIS SHIT!  

FUCK I SPENT TO MUCH MONEY ON THIS BUILD OFF!


----------



## drnitrus

congrats MINI


----------



## Models IV Life

CONGRATS MINI!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

congrats mini also.....


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2006, 07:13 AM~6179142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would like to thank everyone that got in on this build off ! And thanks for the comments to me for the winner ! all you guys that did your best and some of that jumped into the contest knowing that there were some good builders in here ! It was lots of fun and i seen a lot of tricks that i am going to have to try out on some projects ! 

What really made the a fun build off we all got along ! We built the best we could build in the time frame that was givin and thise that finished pulled off some clean shit ! 

Hope we all can get in the middle of another build off ! 

DONT STOP BUILDING ! keep the plastic cuttin and build the shit thats rollin in your head ! You all know i will be LOL !

THANKS TO ALL THAT WERE PART OF THIS ! 

Oh Candy ! server is running fine where the MONTE LS !


----------



## 1ofaknd

david i just cast the headlights for the caddy today, i will be shipping it out soon!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 18 2006, 02:01 PM~6197092
> *david i just cast the headlights for the caddy today, i will be shipping it out soon!!
> *


It Cool! Thanks !


----------



## furburger

Exuse my slowness... but who won the build-off?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 18 2006, 01:03 PM~6197495
> *Exuse my slowness... but who won the build-off?
> *


post #3003 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

so whats the next buildoff besides the caddy buildoff,


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6209957
> *so whats the next buildoff besides the caddy buildoff,
> *



I say Oct 1st deadline Dec 31 st.

I would love to see a El Camino build off.


----------



## vengence

hmmmmmm, ok


----------



## BiggC

I'm not sure if they're still gonna do it but I know some of the homies were wanting to do a Riviera build off after the wagon build off is over.


----------



## kustombuilder

how about a build what ever the hell you want to build off. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Yes were haveing the Riviera build off after the wagons


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2006, 04:41 PM~6212448
> *how about a build what ever the hell you want to build off. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2006, 03:41 PM~6212448
> *how about a build what ever the hell you want to build off. :biggrin:
> *



you're preaching chaos man chaos!


:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont know what happened but Sence the end of this builf off I havent seen Lowridin jo$h around ! Anyone heard from him ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2006, 12:52 AM~6222328
> *Dont know what happened but Sence the end of this builf off I havent seen Lowridin jo$h  around ! Anyone heard from him ?
> *



He's around. I talked to him a day or two ago.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 20 2006, 04:44 PM~6212468
> *you're preaching chaos man chaos!
> :biggrin:
> *


i know.isnt great.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 20 2006, 04:44 PM~6212468
> *you're preaching chaos man chaos!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classic detail




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:uh: ........... :twak:


----------



## Pokey

The Monte, too early


You, too late


----------



## vengence

still looks good though...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2006, 11:50 PM~6233488
> *still looks good though...
> *


Yeah, looks good. A bit dusty though.


----------



## vengence

if i could find the monte i built,even being in a box i know its worse than that.......


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Dont know what happened but Sence the end of this builf off I havent seen Lowridin jo$h around ! Anyone heard from him ?*


just been busy bro. trying to get my school shit done, im in my last semester and doing horrible. on top of that i have been trying to get my daily back up and running (been being a pain in the ass), my girl left me 2 weeks ago, and well life has just been kind of shitty. i'm trying to make everything work out, just takes time...so models and all that shit are back burner for a while, i dont even get on here much now... ~JO$H~


----------



## vengence

best of luck with it all josh,just keep ya head up homie....


----------



## BigPoppa

:0 

Pro Built Monte Carlo LS 1/24 scale lowrider


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how did you cut the trunk out cuz i got 1 and i want to. i aint gonna enter the contest if thats wat ur thinkin


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 30 2006, 11:15 AM~6276908
> *how did you cut the trunk out cuz i got 1 and i want to. i aint gonna enter the contest if thats wat ur thinkin
> *


tha contest is over and i think he used a exacto blade


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 30 2006, 10:39 AM~6276368
> *:0
> 
> Pro Built Monte Carlo LS 1/24 scale lowrider
> *


Best of luck on your sale Ray !


----------



## MARINATE

SOME PICS I TOOK OUTSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

n ice job marinate on both the montes lookin good homie keep up the great job


----------



## DirtyBird2

WHERE'S ALL THE 77 MONTE'S?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Sep 30 2006, 10:26 PM~6280019
> *WHERE'S ALL THE 77 MONTE'S?
> *


You won't find any in this thread.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Sep 30 2006, 12:15 PM~6276908-->
> 
> 
> 
> how did you cut the trunk out cuz i got 1 and i want to. i aint gonna enter the contest if thats wat ur thinkin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DirtyBird2_@Sep 30 2006, 11:26 PM~6280019
> *WHERE'S ALL THE 77 MONTE'S?
> *



Im going to try and make this as nice and easy as possible!!!!!



READ







THE






FUCKING 






THREAD





BEFORE





YOU





ASK






OR





POST






DUMB






QUESTIONS!








Thank you come again! :banghead:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 1 2006, 08:33 AM~6281256
> *Im going to try and make this as nice and easy as possible!!!!!
> READ
> THE
> FUCKING
> THREAD
> BEFORE
> YOU
> ASK
> OR
> POST
> DUMB
> QUESTIONS!
> Thank you come again! :banghead:
> *


LISTEN HERE FUCK NUT, IT SAYS MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF FUCKER, WHAT U DON'T THINK THEY MADE 77' MONTES OR WHAT ..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 2 2006, 02:03 PM~6288742
> *LISTEN HERE FUCK NUT, IT SAYS MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF FUCKER, WHAT U DON'T THINK THEY MADE 77' MONTES OR WHAT ..........
> *


LOL! DANG HE CALLED YOU FUCK NUT ! LOL!  :biggrin: 


This was just an LS Build off but heres a 77 for you ! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=261307&hl=


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 2 2006, 12:03 PM~6288742
> *LISTEN HERE FUCK NUT, IT SAYS MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF FUCKER, WHAT U DON'T THINK THEY MADE 77' MONTES OR WHAT ..........
> *


This was for LS Montes ONLY. '86 Montes with LS clips. If you are looking for a '77, use the search function. There are quite a few '77s on here.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6288742
> *LISTEN HERE FUCK NUT, IT SAYS MONTE CARLO BUILD OFF FUCKER, WHAT U DON'T THINK THEY MADE 77' MONTES OR WHAT ..........
> *


 :roflmao: check yourself G and read the fucking topic!
I can't begin to explain to your dumb ass how many times it says MONTE CARLO LS in this topic!

oh and not to mention the only fucking car's posted in here are ls's fucking doughnut you'd think you would have caught on to that!

get a clue before you try cracking me off dipshit and take your E-thug ass back to avon street ******.....


----------



## radicalplastic09

damn he just murdered somebody with words man how disturbing and i live by an avon street hahaha


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 2 2006, 03:58 PM~6290614
> *:roflmao: check yourself G and read the fucking topic!
> I can't begin to explain to your dumb ass how many times it says MONTE CARLO LS in this topic!
> 
> oh and not to mention the only fucking car's posted in here are ls's fucking doughnut you'd think you would have caught on to that!
> 
> get a clue before you try cracking me off dipshit and take your E-thug ass back to avon street ******.....
> *


BIG WORDS FOR A GUY BEHIND A COMPUTER.........


----------



## Project59

bro come on it took you that long to come up with that????? 

You might wanna say the same about yourself!!! 
don't dish it out G if you can't take it .... my only point is stop and read topics before you assume


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 2 2006, 04:19 PM~6290786
> *BIG WORDS FOR A GUY BEHIND A COMPUTER.........
> *


Wait a minute, didn't you call him a FUCK NUT? 

and Tjay is right, it does help to read the topic before you post in it.


----------



## Blingy76

[ WAY TO GO MINI CONGRATS TO YOU FOR WINNING.


----------



## seriouscc

> _Originally posted by Blingy76_@Oct 2 2006, 06:53 PM~6291010
> *[  WAY TO GO MINI CONGRATS TO YOU FOR WINNING.
> *



My Hats off dave!!!!!
 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks Guys !


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 2 2006, 03:58 PM~6290614
> *:roflmao: check yourself G and read the fucking topic!
> I can't begin to explain to your dumb ass how many times it says MONTE CARLO LS in this topic!
> 
> oh and not to mention the only fucking car's posted in here are ls's fucking doughnut you'd think you would have caught on to that!
> 
> get a clue before you try cracking me off dipshit and take your E-thug ass back to avon street ******.....
> *


 :0 i bet he feels stupid lol :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Waco

T T T

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

we should restart this build off agin...........


----------



## undead white boy

damn could we do it again please


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am game ! This would give me a chance reclinch the title ! I haven't done to good in build offs since ! Which reminds me ! 



*TWINN I NEED 4 LS CLIPS PRETTY SOON ! *


----------



## BiggC

I'm game, I got one that needs to be built. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i got 1  

just will need a clip for it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*im in this toi have a 70 montie ... i need a 2 ls clips two  *


----------



## ElRafa

I will do this


----------



## undead white boy

if its offical im in as well im doin a 70 monte but im not in need of an ls clip


----------



## DA_SQUID

im down


----------



## SOLO1

to bad i startedon this other wise i would join


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

im in it was started 12.30 lastnight tho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 9 2008, 05:36 PM~10374928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in it was started 12.30 lastnight tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


12 :30 was 30 minutes into the day TODAY


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-SO WHAT ARE THE RULES ANY YEAR AND WHO GONNA GET THIS POPPIN.....


----------



## steelers#1

hey,project59 be cooool man,hey...yo. yo. yo. yo. yo- yo- yo ..its all about that mmmoney mmmmoney...yeaaaah yeaahhh.....i got the best LS CLIPS than all of u...here for MC... ya'll see my red model MONTE w/ ls clip..can do some molds. ......later....


----------



## undead white boy

WTF


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10378536
> *hey,project59 be cooool man,hey...yo.  yo. yo.  yo. yo- yo- yo ..its all about that  mmmoney  mmmmoney...yeaaaah yeaahhh.....i got the best LS CLIPS than all of u...here for MC... ya'll see my red model MONTE w/ ls clip..can do some molds. ......later....
> *


 :roflmao:

reminds me of a movie i saw where this black guy just ran up screamin about random shit and was gone!


----------



## twinn

20.00 shipped for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow  
front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN THATS A GREAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10378857
> *20.00  shipped  for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow
> front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Smallz

U fixed that shit quick huh.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10378857
> *20.00  shipped  for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow
> front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 9 2008, 11:04 PM~10379138
> *U fixed that shit quick huh.
> *



lol my dumb ass on the phone


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 11:22 PM~10378857
> *20.00  shipped  for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow
> front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


By chance can you send me a pic of the backside of those grill kits? Wondering if it solid resin or hollow.. Thanks


----------



## Diamond502

i'm down for it!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 9 2008, 03:36 PM~10374928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in it was started 12.30 lastnight tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If we are doing this build-off again, then, how can you enter a '70?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 10 2008, 02:38 PM~10379292
> *If we are doing this build-off again, then, how can you enter a '70?
> *


'X2, doesn't it have to be the donk or streetburner kit?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 11:39 PM~10379294
> *'X2, doesn't it have to be the donk or streetburner kit?
> *


or this one,


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 10 2008, 12:32 AM~10379268
> *By chance can you send me a pic of the backside of those grill kits? Wondering if it solid resin or hollow.. Thanks
> *


hollow  
i leave the flash on so they can cure without warping


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 10 2008, 01:05 AM~10379375
> *hollow
> i leave the flash on so they can cure without warping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool thanks.. Ill be hitting ya up soon for one.. I was thinking it was solid.. I was ganna say damn shipping would be 10 if it was solid..


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10378857
> *20.00  shipped  for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow
> front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much are the bench seats by themselves? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 10 2008, 03:40 AM~10379449
> *How much are the bench seats by themselves? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 x-2


----------



## raystrey

you guys should start a thread titled " 2ND ANNUAL MONTE CARLO LS BUILD OFF" :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274147


----------



## undead white boy

so there is no official build off
all i see is builds that r already done


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

As of right now *NO ! *

This build off was done and over in 06 ! Someone fired up the WAY BACK WHEN machine for a little recap and some of you guys went all nuts ! 


This could be done again and Twinn and BIGGS has the stuff ready to do this ! 


If the LS and it being only an LS build off then we should lay out a time frame ! If its just monte against monte builder take on another builder then you guys should have fun with it and start a new topic ! 


I say we do a 2nd LS Monte THROW DOWN ! I would be down for it ! I got 2 builds planned that i seem to have never gotten off the ground ! 

So those that think they will take part in another LS build off get your parts ordered and speak up !


----------



## undead white boy

all i need is the clipp and some other goodies
im all in just tell me the time
im going to swim with the big fish here hope i dont choke LOL


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 02:11 PM~10381606
> *As  of  right  now    NO  ! </span>
> 
> This  build off  was  done  and  over  in  06  !  Someone  fired  up  the  WAY  BACK  WHEN  machine  for  a  little  recap  and  some  of  you  guys  went  all  nuts  !
> This  could  be  done  again  and  Twinn  and  BIGGS  has  the  stuff  ready  to  do  this  !
> If  the  LS  and  it  being  only  an  LS  build  off  then  we  should  lay  out  a  time  frame  !  If  its  just  monte  against  monte  builder  take  on  another  builder    then  you  guys  should  have  fun  with it  and  start  a  new  topic !
> I  say  we  do  a  2nd LS  Monte THROW DOWN  !  I  would  be  down  for  it  !  I  got  2  builds  planned  that  i  seem  to  have  never  gotten  off  the  ground !
> 
> So  those  that  think  they  will take  part  in  another  LS  build  off  get  your  parts  ordered  and  speak  up  !
> *




SOUNDS GOOD, <span style=\'color:red\'>MINI!BUT DO WE HAVE TO ORDER, WHAT IF WE CAN MAKE OUR OWN LS CLIP?


----------



## 2lowsyn

hno: just hop its for the car . hno: 

and you got balls of steal undead :loco:


----------



## undead white boy

true if i lose ill be able to say that i actually got my ass kicked by the best
and if i win(i really dont think i will) ill actually could say that i fought for it
its a win win situation
i learn,i compete,and i walk away with something (even if its not a trophy or the goods on the line)

IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IN


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 02:16 PM~10381652
> *hno: just hop its for the car . hno:
> 
> and you got balls of steal undead :loco:
> *


 :nono: :nosad:

if hes is anything like me, he is wanting to build with/against the bigg homies to better his skillz, thats why i'm down!


----------



## drivebye

sick ass ride in her nice work


----------



## 2lowsyn

i would do it , but i still got more thing to work on befor i step in the ring with a O,G. when i finish my 6 4 i will have worked on every area of a car and step my game up a whole lot. then ill start going in to buld off agein. and i got a monti to do this just not the suplies yet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 01:15 PM~10381648
> *SOUNDS GOOD, MINI!BUT DO WE HAVE TO ORDER, WHAT IF WE CAN MAKE OUR OWN LS CLIP?
> *


 It seemed that those that made there own LS clips didn't complete in the  time frame of the build off ! 


Twinns& Biggs clips are worth every cent ! They are easy to mate to the monte kit ! You only have to cut and trim down 2 areas of the front fendes to make it line up ! 


plus now they offer the ture ls front bench seat ! Shit thats a bouns ! 

I have built 5 LS's using their clips and was very happy with what i got !


----------



## MARINATE

:yes: :yes: :yes: BIGG'S & TWINN'S CLIPS ARE PERFECT.....I'M DOWN FOR ANOTHER MONTE BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I just got the funnest pm ever in my life ! 


Welcome to your control panel 
l s clip
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
*undead white boy l s clip, Today, 01:33 PM *


Baller


Group: First Year
Posts: 838
Member No.: 60,195
Joined: Jan 2008



* do u have one for a 70 if so how much *


--------------------

PAVEMENT SCRAPERS M.C.C


make it sick, make it noisy, make it disturbing, and make it distroy the cometiton 



Man your a dumdshit UNDEAD ! LOL!


----------



## undead white boy

so how much smart ass


----------



## BODINE

lololol


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10381826
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: BIGG'S & TWINN'S CLIPS ARE PERFECT.....I'M DOWN FOR ANOTHER MONTE BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> *


man I wish I could get into this one if it happens. But I have like 5 on the table right now and once I finish those up I have a really big project comming up.

I am also waiting for the ALL OUT BUILD OFF myself. Last year I took third and I want to place higher this year. When does that one start ? July?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 10 2008, 01:38 PM~10381870
> *so how much smart ass
> *



UMDUMBASS WHITEBOY 

They never had an LS in 70


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10381870
> *so how much smart ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you serious homie?? LS clips were never made for a 70' Monte.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10381883
> *UMDUMBASS WHITEBOY
> 
> They  never  had  an  LS  in  70
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

what year was it made


----------



## BODINE

for 1:1 you can put one on 81-88


----------



## 2lowsyn

:tears: :nosad: OH no undead you did not just do that to us :dunno: why would thay have an LS for a 70s monti. :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 10 2008, 01:38 PM~10381878
> *man I wish I could get into this one if it happens. But I have like 5 on the table right now and once I finish those up I have a really big project comming up.
> 
> I am also waiting for the ALL OUT BUILD OFF myself. Last year I took third and I want to place higher this year. When does that one start ? July?
> *



I think the all out is JUNE - SEPT ! And I only have 1 place to go from last year ! LOL ! I guess my gel pens killed me from 1st place but i tried ! And Ray your cutty was sweet bro ! All out would be a great time to do another LS for me i think ! Or should it be um !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL ! We'll have to see in june i guess !


----------



## undead white boy

then i shall go get one
in a model that is


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10381934
> *for 1:1 you can put one on 81-88
> *


but 87 -88 come as ls

and i think they made a 86 ls


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 11:43 AM~10381940
> *I  think  the  all  out  is  JUNE  - SEPT  !    And  I  only  have  1  place  to  go  from  last  year !  LOL !  I guess  my  gel  pens killed  me  from  1st  place    but    i  tried  !  And  Ray  your  cutty  was  sweet  bro  !  All  out  would  be  a  great  time  to  do  another  LS    for  me  i think !  Or  should  it  be  um  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !  We'll have to  see  in  june  i  guess !
> *



See you in that on brother. 

And good luck if you guys decide to do another LS build of this year. 

P.S. if you make that LS clip for a 70' I WANT ONE..jaja


----------



## 408models

*THIS WOULD BE A COOL ONE TO GET INTO SINCE THE LS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES, GIVES ME A CHANCE TO SEE IF I CAN DO ANOTHER CLIP FROM SCRATCH* :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

if you guys do another monte buildoff count me in.
I will order the stuff from twinn.


----------



## low4oshow

made my own clip in about 15 min.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 10 2008, 03:59 PM~10382566
> *made my own clip in about 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u have a how to?


----------



## 2lowsyn

X2 did you use the clip it comes with ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10382629
> *X2 did you use the clip it comes with ?
> *


thats what i did :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

so is this gonna happen?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout just a 50s buildoff? on the side of the all out one...

and another question.....the big build off is resin right,,,,,,,could i just make an LS since the front clip would be resin or would the whole car have to be resin?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10387115
> *how bout just a 50s buildoff? on the side of the all out one...
> 
> and another question.....the big build off is resin right,,,,,,,could i just make an LS since the front clip would be resin or would the whole car have to be resin?
> *


Why do you ask this in here.....find the post that mini built with the builds and put the question in there......


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2008, 10:37 AM~10381863
> *LOL!  I  just  got  the  funnest  pm  ever  in  my  life !
> Welcome to your control panel
> l s clip
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> undead white boy l s clip, Today, 01:33 PM
> Baller
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 838
> Member No.: 60,195
> Joined: Jan 2008
> <span style='color:blue'>holy shit....  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

we was on the monte subject and that second thought came to mind,,,the first thought was towards bodydropped.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 10 2008, 11:53 AM~10382038
> *THIS WOULD BE A COOL ONE TO GET INTO SINCE THE LS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES, GIVES ME A CHANCE TO SEE IF I CAN DO ANOTHER CLIP FROM SCRATCH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clip looks good!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2008, 12:14 AM~10387303
> *we was on the monte subject and that second thought came to mind,,,the first thought was towards bodydropped.
> *


???

did i miss something?

:dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 10:31 PM~10387872
> *???
> 
> did i miss something?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I have no idea what he's talking about either.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 11 2008, 01:49 AM~10388001
> *I have no idea what he's talking about either.
> *


 :angry: 

using my name and shit...lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6162745
> *the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f.  along with the award.
> 
> pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.
> 
> all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't.  once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.
> *


Just curious, were the prizes ever sent out for this? 

No big deal, I was just curious.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 9 2008, 03:36 PM~10374928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in it was started 12.30 lastnight tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












i got the idea on l.i.l from another console ive seen before thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 12:31 AM~10387872
> *???
> 
> did i miss something?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


you said:



> *how bout a 55-57 nomad buildoff?
> *


and i was like how bout just a 50s build off?

THAT was my first thought/sentence.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=139976


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 04:00 PM~10382574
> *u have a how to?
> *


i will make one next time i get a monte.witch will be soon.but yea you can use a grill from a 50's styled car and cut it up and it will look right.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 10 2008, 11:08 PM~10388092
> *Just curious, were the prizes ever sent out for this?
> 
> No big deal, I was just curious.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ntapia

mr. biggs where can i get an ls clip and if you have some does it come with the head lights or so let me know i live like 30 minutes from you if you live in los angeles


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by ntapia+Apr 11 2008, 10:06 AM~10390053-->
> 
> 
> 
> mr. biggs where can i get an ls clip and if you have some does it come with the head lights or so let me know i live like 30 minutes from you if you live in los angeles
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 11:22 PM~10378857
> *20.00  shipped  for these got 6 sets ready,, gonna do some more tomorrow
> front end, back bumper,grill,and bench seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*PM TWINN*


----------



## ntapia

does it come with the head lights?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by ntapia_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390094
> *does it come with the head lights?
> *


no , just whats in the pic, good price tho

biggs is gone to eastcoast right now , i think for te weekend , but twinn does the casting


----------



## undead white boy

nah biggs went to the nnl east bro he might be there for a while


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 09:14 AM~10390123
> *nah biggs went to the nnl east bro he might be there for a while
> *



Thats what he just said. :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

he said the weekend a while means more then a weekend


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:16 AM~10390139
> *Thats what he just said. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

THANK YOU!!!

LOLOL 

maybe he didnt know where the eastcoast was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ntapia

so Biggs sales them with headlights? and if i buy it from you where can i send the money and how can i do the headlights?


----------



## undead white boy

you can take the headlights from the kit your doin and modify them to fit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by ntapia_@Apr 11 2008, 10:18 AM~10390158
> *so Biggs sales them with headlights? and if i buy it from you where can i send the money and how can i do the headlights?
> *


Not me !! 

twinn makes em , pm twinn 

and just find some material and make ur own headlights


----------



## ntapia

where can i find twin ?


----------



## undead white boy

look for a post in this thread then P.M him


----------



## steelers#1

QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM) 
the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f. along with the award.

pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.

all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't. once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.



> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 10 2008, 11:08 PM~10388092
> *Just curious, were the prizes ever sent out for this?
> 
> No big deal, I was just curious.
> *


I was curious also, I gave my addy and never got anything. No big thing. 

here was the monte i entered.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 08:17 AM~10390151
> *he said the weekend a while means more then a weekend
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 12:17 PM~10390151
> *he said the weekend a while means more then a weekend
> *


And dumb sometimes means you! :angry:


----------



## undead white boy

and kiss my white ass applies to you


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 10:24 PM~6083914
> *CANDY ! WHAT HAPPENED !?!
> *


----------



## undead white boy

damn i thought i herd something leaving my pad last night :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10394775
> *and kiss my white ass applies to you
> *


Build something that doesn't look like my 3 year old daughter built it. You go to a show and bring your builds and end up wasting table space. Back the fuck up, Shut your fuckin mouth and quit thinking your the shit. And stop buying model shit, Go buy a dictionary and learn how to fuckin spell. And fix your god damn sig.


----------



## undead white boy

man if i wasnt in so many build offs id call you out and serve your ass on a goldin platter


----------



## MayhemKustomz

When your finished with your wack ass builds, call me out. I'll be waiting with my kit ready to go ****. My very first build is looks better than anything you have put together.


----------



## undead white boy

bitch please
ill serve your ass in a heart beat
hell ill be able to do it with my eyes closed


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN UMDUMBASS WHITE BOY ! Doesn't look like i am the only dick on LIL you need to watch out for ! You seem to be on the hit list ! Take note's , watch your level of the playing field you walked into ! You do come off as a macho bullshitter but a fool when you post your builds ! 

We all started building models at or around your level ! But only a few come up in the yard woofin it like you ! I could name a few more so you dont feel alone but what it really adds up to is YOUNGSTERS !

No one here want you to stop building , or stop tring to better your game ! We are all tired of the hot headed , woofin you be bringing then end up show off some low level talent ! 

SHUT UP ! GROW UP ! And take in what you see ! Listen to what better builds are saying ! Man since day 1 you logined in talkin mad shit about SKILLS < SKILLS < SKILLS ! Then you posted up your shit i pissed my self laughin cause of the shit you were sellin was nothing like what you showed ! From that point on you been a flake ! 

I an't the only 1 that seen that shit ! We got love for you cause atleast your buildin and doing your part to keep the hobby we love alive but damn man i wish i could just take out your batteries so you would just _*SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! *_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## undead white boy

man ive got so much to say but ill wait till i call this foo out
as for shutting up and building its a free country i can say what i want when i want 
i had repect for this guy as well as you untill he basically called me a dumb ass
as you did and i didnt start shit you two did


----------



## spikekid999

you can say all you want till you get BANNED!! everyones tired of hearin your shit


----------



## [email protected]

mini is one funny dude. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10395484
> *man ive got so much to say but ill wait till i call this foo out
> as for shutting up and building its a free country i can say what i want when i want
> i had repect for this guy as well as you untill he basically called me a dumb ass
> as you did and i didnt start shit you two did
> *


I been here since the day you loged in ! Some times you see me sometimes you dont ! 

What you started was a talking shit to everyone about your skill level ALL OVER THE PLACE and then today when you PMed me asking for an LS clip for 70 Monte i know you were dumd as a box of rocks ! 

Your making your self look like a fool when you do shit like that ! When Biggs was working on the 300 rig you started woofin it up ! ""Wait till you se what i got going ! "" Then whe BIG C was workin his you was like "" Man my rig got this that i would show it but its ready it "" And when you did  show it it was a hoot ! 


I really dont beat builds or Builders down but man some of you make way to hard to to just skip over ! 


There are hunders of builders on LIL ! Only a few fuck tards such as your self ! So with being said i guess you do have a building level so its not all that bad then is it ! And at least you have YOUCANTFADEME to talk to ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 11 2008, 11:49 PM~10395499
> *you can say all you want till you get BANNED!! everyones tired of hearin your shit
> *


 all in favor? :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

You going to call Mini out too, Be prepared to have your ass handed to ya son. Your balls may be big but your still a joke.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Post your current builds next to mine pin-dick. let the audience judge.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10395499
> *you can say all you want till you get BANNED!! everyones tired of hearin your shit
> *



He's not that deep yet fellas ! 



He just needs to slow his roll , kick back, learn and ,most of all HAVE FUN ! ITS A HOBBY ! 


Other fools that got banned we fuckin up on personal level ! Do shit that was fuckin up the board and stright talkin mad shit to the mods ! When the mods had enough they pulled the plug ! Then they found way to come back to start some mad house shit and were then again booted ! 

All that shit died out a month or 2 ago ! 


This Young blood just need to wack it off real quick so he'll calm down and focus on building ! Maybe his sister's been busy this week so he's all backed up and needs some realease !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2008, 11:07 PM~10395651
> *This  Young  blood  just  need  to    wack it  off  real  quick  so  he'll  calm  down  and  focus  on  building !  Maybe  his  sister's  been  busy  this  week  so  he's  all  backed  up  and  needs  some  realease  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10392505
> *QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Sep 13 2006, 09:23 AM)
> the winner of the monte carlo build off is david irwin. he will be getting the big body and rim's from armando f.  along with the award.
> 
> pokey won the people's choice award. along with a few gift's.
> 
> all the other entrie's will recieve. a model kit along with a set of pegasus rim's just for doing the dam thing. this was one of the best build off i have been a part of. and hope to have a few more before the year's up. i hope you all are happy whith the builds and how it wen't.  once again let me thank you all for your build's and let's keep plastic building alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious also, I gave my addy and never got anything. No big thing.
> 
> here was the monte i entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, same here. Like I said, no big deal, I was just curious. I had forgotten all about the prizes until this thread was brought back up to the top.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10395484
> *man ive got so much to say but ill wait till i call this foo out
> as for shutting up and building its a free country i can say what i want when i want
> i had repect for this guy as well as you untill he basically called me a dumb ass
> as you did and i didnt start shit you two did
> *


Stop acting like a damn victim!

You keep coming around, talking shit about what a badass builder you are, thumping your chest. Just calm down bro, stop acting like you have to take on everyone in a build-off.

I'm glad you're building, but, I think your building for the wrong reasons. 

Sit back, relax a little, build your skills up a little more, then jump into the ring with the big dogs. Your getting in over your head!


----------



## undead white boy

here how it going to be 

im thinking of going on a good long hiatus
to get shit straight and to better my build
im not dropping out of the build offs im in 
but after the one with 2lowsyn im done 
but after the show in san diego im coming back 
then kustoms you and i will face off
and to everyone else that has me on a hit list call me out after i take this foo out


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2008, 01:32 AM~10396234
> *here how it going to be
> 
> im thinking of going on a good long hiatus
> to get shit straight and to better my build
> im not dropping out of the build offs im in
> but after the one with 2lowsyn im done
> but after the show in san diego im coming back
> then kustoms you and i will face off
> and to everyone else that has me on a hit list call me out after i take this foo out
> *


how is stopping going to better your skills?

DONT BE COCKY, I AM TIRED OF TELLING YOU THIS


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 01:36 AM~10396256
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *



X2, i think when he got Vp of PSMCC he started to think he's got power, and got cocky, and i have to break it to him, if he keeps fucking up, being COCKY, he's out... :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

That happens to some people. There called E-Thugs.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 01:42 AM~10396296
> *That happens to some people. There called E-Thugs.
> *




thats true, he can remain a member if he likes, but one of these days, he's gonna push too many of my buttons by hating on members i truly admire on here, and BAM! no more VP


----------



## low4oshow

lmao,yall some fools.lol :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 12 2008, 01:47 AM~10396326
> *
> 
> thats true, he can remain a member if he likes, but one of these days, he's gonna push too many of my buttons by hating on members i truly admire on here, and BAM! no more VP
> *



To be honest i wouldn't want anyone like that reppin my clubs name.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 02:19 AM~10396499
> *To be honest i wouldn't want anyone like that reppin my clubs name.
> *


True, Kevin and I need to have us a little talk.


----------



## jevries

I received a very nice looking and well casted LS clip from Bigpoppa 2 days ago. It's from his private collection of castings and I'm not sure if they are for sale.
I especially like the headlights which are highly detailed. The strip that runs on the clip sticks out a bit on the sides when attached to the front of the car but that's easilly fixed.

I'm always looking for a perfect set of Dayton lookalikes which I can use on my rolling cars and this wheel features a Mando's rim with a Pegasus wire inset from which the lip was totally removed (milled) so that it sits snug against the dish.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 12 2008, 06:46 AM~10397066
> *I received a very nice looking and well casted LS clip from Bigpoppa 2 days ago. It's from his private collection of castings and I'm not sure if they are for sale.
> I especially like the headlights which are highly detailed. The strip that runs on the clip sticks out a bit on the sides when attached to the front of the car but that's easilly fixed.
> 
> I'm always looking for a perfect set of Dayton lookalikes which I can use on my rolling cars and this wheel features a Mando's rim with a Pegasus wire inset from which the lip was totally removed (milled) so that it sits snug against the dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice details...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2008, 08:59 PM~10395589
> *  And  at  least  you  have  YOUCANTFADEME  to  talk  to  !  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: I WOULD DRAG HIM THORUGH THE DIRT......


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOOOO i cant wait to see that car J.im running around like a lil girl :tongue:


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good j.


----------



## jevries

I'm not going to build the LS anytime soon though...I have two projects lined up for my next visit to the US in October that will take up all of my hobbytime.


----------

